# IVF/ICSI in July



## ANGEL223

Well as nobody else seems to have started one, i thought i would give it a go so if anyone would like to join me, please do!

Recap on me - had failed ICSI in Feb/March, male factor but age is an issue for me as im 37 (tick tock and all that!!). Not such a great experience all in all with only 3 eggs, 2 fertilised and both transfered.

Thought i could start a fresh cycle in June but just heard from the clinic that they close for a week over the time of my treatment, putting me into July now - all we seem to do is wait!!



TEST DATES

Kmor - 12th August
Starbright - 13th August
Sammy - 14th August
Baby C- 14th August
Angel - 14th August
Sue -19th August
Spring - 19th August
Deeni - 23rd August
Hopes - 25th August
Bizzy - 30th August
Georgina - TBC

Sammys Embryo Development Link
https://yourembryo.blogspot.com/


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Angel - I'm starting ICSI end of june beginning of July depending when AF shows after being brought on my tablets. 

I have PCOS and DH has a low count. I'm 28 and DH is 34

xx


----------



## ANGEL223

ACLIO do you know your protocol yet? I have been changed to short this time (or flare as they call it) - I think i may have seen you mention that on another thread??


----------



## ACLIO

I'm on a short protocol. I have my injection training on the 17th June with the nurse. The FS has told me to start taking the tablets a week before my appointment so I can fingers crossed start treatment not long after, depending on AF. I'm so glad I'm on the short protocol I don't think I could cope with the long protocol. 

Where are you having treatment? Are you NHS or private?


----------



## Chesca

Hi Angel and Aclio! 

I'm hoping to having FET in June/ July. I'm 27 and DP is 32 - I don't have a regular cycle but main issue is male factor.
Had first cycle in Jan/ Feb, 9 eggs collected - 4 fertilized (ICSI). ET was cancelled as I wasn't well after EC. I am now waiting on some test results from the hospital and hopefully will get the go ahead for FET within the next month.

Angel - I know what you mean about the waiting..... I feel like i've spent the last 3 and a half years waiting!!! 

Chesca x


----------



## ACLIO

chesca - someone else for june/july. Where do you live? Sorry your first cycle was cancelled. I hope it wasn't because of anything serious.


----------



## ANGEL223

ACLIO im in N Irleland and having private treatment. Honestly, theres not much choice over here but i never went the NHS route as i heard so much bad about it! What about you? Im a bit uncertain about my short protocol but i think tablets for a few days then gonalf injections like i had first time around.

Hi chesca, with a FET do you still have to go through the same injection procedure? Gosh such back luck being ill in the middle of your treatment - hopefully things will go smoother this time around!


----------



## ACLIO

I'm going down the NHS route. We did see a private FS who recommended that we went down the NHS route first and get are 1 free go ast ICSI before we considered private. I personnal thought that was very thoughtful of him. He wasn't out to make money he just wanted the best for us. The private FS also works at the NHS hospital and has wrote to our NHS FS as he wants to be kept informed with what is happening.

I must admit I'm not looking forward to the injection part and the EC. I was one of the unlucky few who experienced pain with the HSG so really worried that EC and ET are going to be like that.


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone - I hope you don't mind me kind of being here. I am currently in the middle of an iui cycle - but if it doesn't work - then it will be ivf in july.

I am in Canada (so private) and have pcos, endo, adenomyosis, have recently had a lap to remove cysts on my ovaries and tubes. During an hsg tubes were shut - but were found open during the lap. FS thinks that ivf will be our only answer due to my endo - but says since I had lap and had tons removed iui is best to try first.


----------



## silarose28

Hiya everyone

Hope you don't mind me butting in. 

I have endo and my dh has low sperm count. We have just been referred for ivf/icsi and have my first consultation on Mon so will probably be starting around the same time as you. Feel really excited but worried at the same time. Am just sooo desperate to get going! I am an NHS patient - really lucky in Herts as I get 3 rounds on the NHS.

I will be 37 in June so I can also feel the clock ticking. I feel the same as you guys - have had to wait for so long to get here - it feels like so much time has been wasted. The waiting is just so frustrating!

What is everyone doing to get ready? I am having acupuncture, have a Zita West cd, am eating more fruit and veg and cutting out caffeine and alcohol. (boring!). Can't promise I won't have any alcohol mind!

ACLIO I am also worried about the injections - are they like proper needles? Arghh! Does anyone know why some people have a short protocol and some people have a long protocol? (Though I'm sure they'll explain that to me on Mon.)

Anyway good luck to everyone!


xxxxxx:dust:


----------



## Bebecake

AF just started on my first failed IVF cycle...

I will be starting again in July. My doc wants me to go ahead in June, but I have tons going on with flying all over the place, so we are going to push it to July... I am super sad, but hopeful!

Thank s Angel for making the thread! I'm so happy for the girls in the March/April thread who got their BFPs, but now I have to watch them move on as I go through another long wait... 

It is what it is...


----------



## ACLIO

blue12 - sounds like you've had a tough time. I have PCOS and DH has a low count. I don't know much about endo though. We've been told ICSI is the only way for us. I'm glad that we have found out though. I was going out of my mind whilst we wre ttc. Strangly I've chilled out more now we know.

silarose28 - of course your welcome. It\s not over for you though. Fingers crossed you'll get your BFP so you won't need to join us. I wish you all the best and i've got my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Blue12

I have been doing acupuncture for the last two months since my lap. Have also cut out caffiene and extra veggies and fruit. Also really been trying to up my protein intake as many ladies here have said that it helps with growing eggs/follicles. Oh and I take a few supplements from my acu doctor.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## FBbaby

Bebecake, so sorry that first IVF didn't work :hugs: It's great that you can get on with another cycle right away though. 

I'm joining the club, first fertility appointment next Saturday (but already saw the consultant under NHS in February). My OH has poor morphology and I am old -medically speaking of course- at 39 1/2 (haven't mentioned half since I was 5 but hey, it does matter in fertility world :). We have no choice but to go private as I already have two children from a previous relationship.


----------



## ACLIO

bebecake - sorry about your last ivf cycle. I think this thread is going to be a busy one with BFP at the end xxx

FBbaby - sorry that your having to go private. I think the age thing is stupid. Lots of women have babies in there 40's. Who are the medical profession to judge when you can have help getting your baby. You never know when your going to meet mr right.

I'm keeping everything crossed for all of us ladies xxxxx

I'm having a blow out night tonight before everything kicks off. I've not been drinking for over a month and cut out caffeine etc. It's my friends birthday so all the girls are going out. It would look abit strange if I wasn't drinking I think everyone would assume I was pregnant so I'm going to enjoy myself and left my hair down.


----------



## silarose28

Bebecake - sorry about your last IVf:hugs: Ive got a friend who has just got pregnant on her second cycle and from what she says things are more likely to work second time round as they know so much more about how your body reacts to the drugs. Fx'd it will be a BFP for you this time round. 

Enjoy yourself tonight ACLIO. I reckon that a blow out every now and again is a good stress buster anyway! I find it really hard to be healthy all the time! I love cakes and biscuits and am finding it really hard to cut down on them! I also love wine and am really missing it!!


xxxx


----------



## caline

I am having FET in June/July. My summary is below, so I just had a failed FET this month. We have 6 blastos on ice so are planning to start down regging on next cycle, so in about 7 weeks. 

Lots of new names on this thread, and a few I recognise. Hope its a lucky one :happydance:


----------



## Bebecake

Thank you for all of your comments!! It is hard, but I am very hopeful that July will be a good month!! 

Caline... We are on the same track! I hope it goes better for the both of us!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Wow - great - we have a good wee group going now! Lets hope for BFP's all around! Its great to have support going through all this!

Caline what does the FET involve. Unfortunately i didnt get to the stage - is the procedure the same up to transfer? 

Bebecake nice to see you onboard. Im glad you have been able to get going straight away!

ACLIO hope you had a good night out!

FBbaby the NHS rules suck! What age are your kids and how do they feel about another brother/sister?

Blue12 did your clinic suggest the accupuncture? I have heard it mentioned a lot on here but its never been suggested to me?

Sorry if i have forgotten to acknowledge anyone but i will get to know you all over time!


----------



## caline

ANGEL223 said:


> Caline what does the FET involve. Unfortunately i didnt get to the stage - is the procedure the same up to transfer?


I am having another medicated FET, so down reg for about 2 weeks from cycle day 21, then start on oral oestrogen (progynova), to thicken lining. Once lining is think (about 15 days I think), then I start progesterone (cyclogest), then get transfer, finally, a few days later. Its a bit of a long drawn out process but I prefer to have my cycle medicated as I have no faith in my body doing the right thing for a natural FET.

The actual transfer is exactly the same. They thaw on the morning. We have opted for SET so far but may have to reconsider that one this time.

This looks like a good thread. Lots of us to support and share experiences with. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE :flower:


----------



## Blue12

ANGEL223 said:


> Blue12 did your clinic suggest the accupuncture? I have heard it mentioned a lot on here but its never been suggested to me?

Thanks again Angel for this thread. It is so critical to have the support.

My clinic didn't suggest it, but I had heard about it a lot on here. Then I got a couple of books on ivf - including one called a couples guide to ivf - and there was much talk of it. Then I bought a few other books about the mind body connection and they mention acupuncture. Then my clinic gave me some magazines made by care? I think or the national fertility association? and in them there was a lot of talk about acupuncture. And in these magazines (from the clinic) it quoted that it increases ivf success rates at least 30%. 

At this point I figured it couldn't hurt. One day a flyer came in the mail and it was a wellness clinic that specializes in acupuncture for fertility and ivf. SO I called lol.

I love acupuncture. It is an hour session 1-2 times a week - where essentially I relax for a whole hour - I focus on my breathing and do visualizations of my body doing what it is supposed to do. My first cycle after starting acupuncture I had huge changes to the colour of my af. Normally I had some brown at the beginning and at the end and now it is all fresh blood bright red. Sorry if that is tmi lol - but now I visualize fresh healthy blood flowing through my whole body too lol.

I know some people don't really believe in tcm - but I figure after all the money I am spending on ttc and ivf might as well spend a bit more to increase my chances lol.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Chesca

Hi ladies,

Sorry i'm only just replying, it's been one of those weeks! 

I live in the Nottinghamshire area. 
With FET there are some tablets to take on day 1 of my cycle and pesseries involved also. 

I know that the idea of injections is quite scary but it's really not as bad as you imagine. I was very scared of the whole needle thing but honestly they were all very thin and small. I was on Buserelin and Menopur injections and I did them in my tummy as I found this easier and didn't get any brusing. The biggest tip I can give you is just to relax, get comfortable and give your self time to do it. Once you've got the first few out of the way it gets easier I promise!! 

For my first cycle I completely gave up caffine and alcohol and just tried to eat a well balanced diet. Acupuncture is great and very relaxing! I also had Reiki which was a great stress reliever for me and do lots of meditation too. I've continued to eat really well and very rarely have caffine but I will hold my hands up and say I have been having a little alcohol from time to time. As my next cycle is FET I kinda came to the conslusion that a little drink wouldn't do me any harm. 


Blue12 - i just wanted to wish you luck for IUI, got my fingers crossed for you! 

Good luck to everyone with their IUI/IVF/ ICSI cycles, it's very comforting to know we are not alone on this journey.

Chesca xxx


----------



## ACLIO

chesca - what hospital/clinic are you at. I live in sheffield so not far from nottinghamshire


----------



## Chesca

ACLIO said:


> chesca - what hospital/clinic are you at. I live in sheffield so not far from nottinghamshire

Hi Aclio! 
I'm at CARE in Nottingham, just of junction 26 of M1. What about you Hun? Xx


----------



## ACLIO

I'm at Jessops Hospital in SHeffield. We have 1 go on the NHS so fingers crossed xx


----------



## caline

I have been having accupuncture for a year now. It changed my cycles initially and made them shorter and more regular. I have heard it increases sucess of IVF by 20-30%, or something like that. I enjoy it too. I don't do relaxation or anything, but chat to my accupuncturist who stays in the room, and has a wealth of knowledge about fertility/IVF etc. 

Chesca, have heard really good things about CARE in Nottingham, one of the best places I think. Are you having FET? I am starting FET in June. My last one I had progynova tablets (once down regged), then cyclogest. Are you on a short protocol? You start day 1 of cycle, while I start down regging day 21 of cycle.

ACLIO, same as me. One stingey NHS go! lol. Hope it works for you :flower:

Bebecake, its our turn to get lucky this time :hugs:


----------



## Chesca

caline said:


> I have been having accupuncture for a year now. It changed my cycles initially and made them shorter and more regular. I have heard it increases sucess of IVF by 20-30%, or something like that. I enjoy it too. I don't do relaxation or anything, but chat to my accupuncturist who stays in the room, and has a wealth of knowledge about fertility/IVF etc.
> 
> Chesca, have heard really good things about CARE in Nottingham, one of the best places I think. Are you having FET? I am starting FET in June. My last one I had progynova tablets (once down regged), then cyclogest. Are you on a short protocol? You start day 1 of cycle, while I start down regging day 21 of cycle.
> 
> ACLIO, same as me. One stingey NHS go! lol. Hope it works for you :flower:
> 
> Bebecake, its our turn to get lucky this time :hugs:


Hi Caline

Yeah, i'm hoping to be having FET in late June or July - Depending on AF as my periods are all over the place!

I'll be taking Oestrogen tablets from day 1 of my cycle then Utrogestan from around day 15 and FET will be around day 17. I so excited for FET but nervous at the same time! I'm just hoping and praying our embies survive the thawing process and we get our much longed for BFP! 

We got funding for 3 IUI and 1 IVF/ICSI but at initial consultation DP's sperm count wasn't good enough for IUI so we had to go for IVF/ICSI. We are funded for FET too - have you got funding for this too Caline?

Chesca xx


----------



## ANGEL223

If it isnt too rude, can someone tell me how much accupuncture costs per session, how often do you have it and do you have to find one specialising in infertility issues? I like the idea of it sorting out my cycles as i have loads of brown spotting leading up to my period which cant be good even though the dr says its nothing to worry about!

Im also on a short cycle but im a little confused as im not sure what day of my cycle it starts. Nurse mentioned day 21 i think??? 

Hope everyone is doing ok - who is the first to start?


----------



## Starbright

Hi

Just through I'd jump on board. DH and me are having our information session for IVF in a couple of weeks, so I think the actual treatment will start in June or July. I'm starting to get anxious about it all so I think it will be lovely to talk to other people going through this at the same time.
Hugs and good luck to you all
xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Starbright - you might be around the same time as me.

I'm really worried ladies. I had a stange rash on my feet so my doctor dipped my urine and found protein and blood in it. She sent another 2 samples away and lots of blood for testing. I've just had a call from the doctors saying I've got to go in tomorrow cos they've found something. I'm really worried that it's something serious.


----------



## Chesca

Aclio - I know that it's easier said than done but try not to worry! Did the Dr give you any idea of what it might be? I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Hun, let me know how you get on. Xxx


----------



## caline

Chesca, I got funding for up to 6 IUI's and one IVF. We tried IUI but on that cycle I didn't ovulate and DH's sperm are low too so we were advised to go straight for IVF with ICSI backup, which we did need.

Angel, I pay £40 per session, which lasts an hour. You could find one via here:

https://www.acupuncture-fertility.org/

Where abouts do you live? Mine is in Marlow, Bucks. I think its best to find one specialising in fertility.

ACLIO, hope it goes ok at the docs. Let us know.


----------



## FBbaby

Oh Aclio, you must be so worried. Hope you were able to sleep ok. Protein and blood in urine is usually sign of infection in the bladder. Some antibiotics and it clears up. 

Big hug to you for today :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Good luck today Aclio ((hugs))
xx


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you ladies, I have to wait till 3.30 to find out the results. I hope it is just a simple water infection. I've done a stupid thing and googled it. Protein and trace of blood in urine could be a sign of kidney problems, so I'm hoping its just a simple infection. I just know today is going to be the slowest day ever :(


----------



## ANGEL223

Caline - thanks for the info & link. Typical, none in N Ireland!! Will have to get the yellow pages out and see how i get one!

Aclio, hope you get good news this afternoon. Remember we are always here for you!


----------



## ACLIO

:cry::cry::cry:

It wasn't good new. I've got to see a kidney specialist as my kidneys are leaking protein. To top it all off it could stop me from having ICSI :cry::cry:

I'm sick of bad news now, as if ICSI isn't bad enough without out this as well. I just want to cry and not stop


----------



## Chesca

Oh hunny I am so sorry!!! 

Do you know when you can get to see the Kidney Specialist? I hope they can get you in and sorted before you are due to start treatment!! 

Sending you and DH big hugs!!! 

xxxxx


----------



## caline

ACLIO, sorry this has happened. Hope you get the kidney specialist referral really fast. Did they say what might be causing this? Have they collected your wee over 24 hours, or are they just going on a single dipstik? Did your bloods show anything?

Its probably best to get this sorted before you have your IVF as you don't want to get complications in pregnancy because of it, but it must be soooo frustrating for you. Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww ACLIO that sucks! Hope you can get sorted soon and that it doesnt hinder your schedule! Thinking of you. xxx


----------



## ACLIO

They did a dip tet first then they sent to urine samples off to be tested and all sorts of blood test. The blood tests have come back ok, thank god. It's the urine tests that they are concerened with. I've phoned a private specialist so should find out tomorrow when my appointment is. I just hope and pray it's something that can get cleared up before my appointment. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they don't cancel my ICIS x


----------



## BabyChristie

Can I join you guys? I'm booked in to Nurture in Nottingham for our first round of IVF - should start down regging in June, ready to start stims in early July.

I am 35, have endo and adenomyosis and have just been told I have a low AMH level, so low ovarian reserve. I'm going to be on a high dose of Menopur to maximise our chances. I had IVF with my ex-husband five years ago and things went well, with two embies back but BFN. I'm hoping that I respond well enough this time to get to EC and that we can make it to ET too. I will have waited over 10 years for my BFP so I just hope 2010 is my year....

Aclio - sorry to hear about your kidneys. Really hope you get some good news very soon and that it won't affect your cycle. xx


----------



## FBbaby

Oh Aclio, I am so sorry. You have receive such a succession of bad news recently, you more than many deserve a rest and some good news. I really hope the appointment with the specialist will be reassuring and you will be able to continue with the IVF journey. 

Thinking of you :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Oh my I am so sorry to hear that you are going through this Aclio. I hope everything goes well and gets sorted quickly.

:hugs:


----------



## caline

Hi babychristie, welcome to the thread. What is adenomyosis? Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle :flower:


----------



## ANGEL223

caline said:


> Hi babychristie, welcome to the thread. What is adenomyosis? Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle :flower:

Hi babychristie, nice to have you on board. Caline, thats what im wondering too??


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you all for your lovely messages. I've managed to get in to see a specialist this afternoon so I should know more then. I just couldn't bare it if it puts ICSI off :(


----------



## caline

Good luck ACLIO. Hope its nothing that will delay your ICSI :flower:


----------



## Blue12

I have adenomyosis as well - and from my understanding it is a very lumpy uterus - my fs said it shouldn't affect my chances too much - but to me a lumpy uterus compared to a normal one - well you know...

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Chesca

Alico - been thinking about you all day, hope your appointment has gone ok. Xxx

welcome to the forum babychristie! Xx


----------



## caline

How are you ACLIO? How did the appointment go? Thinking of you :flower:


----------



## BabyChristie

I was diagnosed with adenomyosis through an MRI scan - my doc said its where your womb lining bleeds into the womb muscle itself. Its a bit weird and usually occurs in women who have had babies already. He said it shouldn't affect my chances either, but with endo and a possible ovarian cycst now, who knows??

Good luck Aclio - really hope you get good news. 

x


----------



## FBbaby

Thinking of you Aclio, hope the appointment went ok. Lots of :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey ACLIO, any news? Hope things went well. Amazing how quickly you can see a doc when you go private! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Blue12

BabyChristie said:


> I was diagnosed with adenomyosis through an MRI scan - my doc said its where your womb lining bleeds into the womb muscle itself. Its a bit weird and usually occurs in women who have had babies already. He said it shouldn't affect my chances either, but with endo and a possible ovarian cycst now, who knows??
> 
> Good luck Aclio - really hope you get good news.
> 
> x

BabyChristie - our situations sound so similar - adenomyosis, ovarian cysts, and endo - ugh...

:dust: for us all!!! 

Hurry up July!


----------



## caline

Any news aclio?


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies. The consultant was excellent. Apparently I have a rare condition that they don't really know what causes it. It should go of it's own accord but I've got to have weekly bloods and urine dips for a month. He said it shouldnt effect icsi but he has to let our fs know for them to decide. Fingers crossed we don't get delayed. Dh is taking me out fir the day to the seaside. I'm on my iPhone so sorry if there's any mistakes xx
thank you for all your support XXXXXXXX


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies. The consultant was excellent. Apparently I have a rare condition that they don't really know what causes it. It should go of it's own accord but I've got to have weekly bloods and urine dips for a month. He said it shouldnt effect icsi but he has to let our fs know for them to decide. Fingers crossed we don't get delayed. Dh is taking me out fir the day to the seaside. I'm on my iPhone so sorry if there's any mistakes xx
thank you for all your support XXXXXXXX


----------



## FBbaby

Gosh Aclio, what a week you've had! So glad that it can be treated easily. Cross my fingers that it won't affect you starting icsi. Do you know when you might have confirmation?

As for me, well I am out of the race before I really got in. No, not a bfp (I wish!), but we've decided to wait a bit longer. We had our FS appointment yesterday and were surprised to learn that OH second SA was much better and actually now falls under the 'normal' category. Unfortunately, it wasn't as great news for me as my antra-follicular count isn't great, but as I am ovulating regularly each month, I'm not yet out of the picture. So both of us are ok, but in the low side of ok. We've therefore decided to give it another 3 months to ttc before re-doing SA test/scan for me and decided where to go from there, continue ttc naturally and hope that our time finally comes, trying medicated IVF or go straight to IVF (don't need icsi any longer). OH was sooooo relieved, he was really nervous about the whole thing and of course, there is the cost! I'm feeling relieved in a way, but at the same time, it feels like a massive step back to go back to naturally ttc. 

Good luck to you all ladies for July and don't want to see you in three months time! :hugs:


----------



## caline

Good news aclio, I;m glad its nothing serious and something that will reslolve, and I hope that its not going to affect your ICSI. I can't see why it would.

FBbaby, good news for you too. I think you are right to give it a while longer. Knowing you have a good chance of conceiving naturally, you may aswell give it a few more goos! Good luck for the next few months, and hopefully you will be announcing your BFP before revisiting LTTC.

I've had a bad few days of generally just feeling down about the whole infertility business. The girls who got BFP's on the march/april thread are all having their scans, and while I am thrilled for them, it just makes my failure hit harder. But I will be ok in a few days, and we have our consultation at the clinic on thursday, so kinda feel like we are working towards our next cycle already. :thumbup:


----------



## ANGEL223

ACLIO fingers crossed for you! Imagine if you hadnt been going through this you would probably never have known. A blessing in disguise as i always beleive its better to know about these things and at least then they can be dealt with!

FBbaby - enjoy the next few months and good luck!

Caline i know how you feel (and we are all the same on here) - sometimes it just gets the better of you and you lose your PMA! While you are happy for everyone you shared the journey with first time, its sometimes tainted by a bit of wallowing (or at least thats what im guily off). You just gotta plod on and trust that this time will be your time. Thinking of you and hoping for you!


----------



## Starbright

Hi ladies
Aclio - good to hear that it should clear up. Hope it does very soon
Got my info session with the nurse on thursday and I'm getting soo nervous! Does anyone have any spare PMA??! lol
Hope you're all doing ok xxx


----------



## caline

When do you start starbright?

We should have a little update table like the 4leaf thread to keep tracks of everyone as there seems to be a good few of us for July time!


----------



## Chesca

FBbaby - that's really great news, I really hope you get your much longed for BFP!! 

Caline - I can totally understand how you're feeling. Everyone around me seems to be falling pregnant and it's harder than ever to deal with! I am genuinely happy for them all but like you say it just highlights the fact that i'm not even more. We haven't really told many people about us TTC/ IVF so when friends are all excited telling me about their 12 week scans etc I find it just so hard. Like you I just keep thinking about my next cycle and staying positive! 

Aclio - How are you feeling?

Chesca xx


----------



## Starbright

caline said:


> When do you start starbright?
> 
> We should have a little update table like the 4leaf thread to keep tracks of everyone as there seems to be a good few of us for July time!

Not totally sure. :shrug: It may be late June, or could be July because the clinic is closing for a couple of weeks in June. I'm hoping to find out on Thursday - I may have to migrate to the June thread lol


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies

I'm hoping to be able to join you guys. We have our 1st appointment at the clinic for ICSI on 1st June, I'm really hoping that means we can start in July. Does anyone know how long you have to wait? Sorry if I seem a bit dense but this is all very new, this time last week I didnt even know ICSI existed!

Alico - I just read through the thread, I'm so sorry that must be really stressful. Hoping you can still start in July.

Wishing all you ladies lots of luck for July.

xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi Springflower, i think the timings vary from one clinic to another and on your own individual cycle. Its all just so confusing and unpredictable isnt it? This is my second cycle and you would have thought i would know something by now but my protocol has changed so its all new again! ICSI for you - is that just (i know stupid word use there!!!!) male factor for you guys?

Starbright, are you in NI cause my clinic closes then too?


----------



## Starbright

No I'm at the CRM in Coventry. Don't know if the closure will actually affect me or not. Have to see on Thurs :) How are thing going for you?

Springflower - my clinic said it has no waiting times. But some of them do. It can vary quite a lot. Good luck for your icsi ((hugs))

xxx


----------



## Springflower

ANGEL223 said:


> Hi Springflower, i think the timings vary from one clinic to another and on your own individual cycle. Its all just so confusing and unpredictable isnt it? This is my second cycle and you would have thought i would know something by now but my protocol has changed so its all new again! ICSI for you - is that just (i know stupid word use there!!!!) male factor for you guys?
> 
> Starbright, are you in NI cause my clinic closes then too?

Hey Angel

Yes we have male factor. I've really been reading up but it's difficult to work out the timescales. I think I may be cutting it slim with July, but I'm hoping not! I guess I'll just have to waiti until the appointment. Waiting is so hard, I want everything now! Patience is not my strong point! :nope:


xxx


----------



## ACLIO

springflower - I know what you mean. I'm so inpatient, I hate waiting lol Our first appointment was on 21st April (NHS) we have our nurses appointment on the 17th June for injection training and should be starting about a week or so after that. Due to my absent AF's I have to bring it on with tablets. I start the tablets a week before the nurses appointment then we should start day 1 or 2 of AF I think. I wanted to start sooner but apparently on the NHS they can only have so many booked in in a month


----------



## BabyChristie

Aclio - glad the news was positive and hope you are starting to feel better?

We had our final pre-IVF meeting today and I picked up all my drugs - needed a truck to bring them home, there are so many!! ;) They are trying to keep us positive even though I probably won't be able to generate many eggs. Looks like I should start sniffing to down regulate around 28th - 30th June, so stims should be second or third week of July. Starting to feel quite real now! 

Anyone else know your dates yet? Are you all on a long or short protocol?

xx


----------



## Blue12

Babychristie - why do you think you won't be able to generate many eggs?


----------



## ACLIO

I'm on a short protocol


----------



## caline

Long protocol for me :thumbup: No stimming as I'm having frozen cycle.

Spring flower, it took us a few months to get started, but all clinics are different.

Chesca, I don't know whats the best, not to tell people or to tell. I decidrd to be open and tell people, but now its all I get asked about, which can make it harder when you're forever explaining to people about the treatment erc. Sometimes I wish I'd kept it to myself.

We have consultant appt tomorrow.


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue12 said:


> Babychristie - why do you think you won't be able to generate many eggs?

Because my AMH result was 7.27 which means that I only have 7 follicles at the start of a cycle so they can only stim me to get 7 eggs maximum. :cry:


----------



## Blue12

Sorry to hear that BabyChristie. Here's hoping you get the best 7 possible!!!

I am nervous yet so excited about getting this started.


----------



## ANGEL223

Had a lovely day off work today and took my mum shopping for her birthday - nice not to be thinking about TTC! 

Im on short protocol - tablets for a few days i think then injections???

We havent told anyone about ICSI although sometimes it would be nice to have another person to off load to - sorry but i guess that what you guys are for!! It can be hard to hide as family and friends know you better than anyone and are sensitive to changes.

DOH! Babychristie i had no idea thats what that AMH number meant - mine is 10. Last cycle i only got 3 eggs, 2 fertilised (great odds!) but sadly it didnt work out for us!

Caline, hope all goes well tomorrow - great to get started!


----------



## Blue12

I didn't want anyone to know about us either - my parents know and a couple people at work since I have had and will need a number of days off.

I had no idea what the amh level meant either.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## BabyChristie

I think we've pretty much told most people to be honest. With my family they know I;ve been trying for 10 years anyway so they're pretty used to it all. DH tells his bits and pieces but they don't understand. They just tell me to 'relax' grrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Starbright

BabyChristie said:


> Aclio - glad the news was positive and hope you are starting to feel better?
> 
> We had our final pre-IVF meeting today and I picked up all my drugs - needed a truck to bring them home, there are so many!! ;) They are trying to keep us positive even though I probably won't be able to generate many eggs. Looks like I should start sniffing to down regulate around 28th - 30th June, so stims should be second or third week of July. Starting to feel quite real now!
> 
> Anyone else know your dates yet? Are you all on a long or short protocol?
> 
> xx

Me too! I got all my drugs yesterday. There are sooo many! I'm due to start sniffing approx 20th June. It's a shock to the system isn't it to think, wow it's actually going to start 

Good luck to everyone for June/July :thumbup: xxxxx :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Excellent news Starbright - it will be here before we know it. I'm really scared though - it could be all my dreams come true or it could be devestating. I'm most scared that they will find some kind of problem, with my eggs or something which means that we can't do IVF again. Then where do you go???? Sorry to be a bit doom and gloom. Just nervous..... :wacko:


----------



## caline

I'm waiting for AF to arrive, hopefully in the next 4-5 days, then I can book to start! Won't start sniffing for another 3 weeks though, but at least I can get my drugs. Thats a step in the right direction. I have drugs left over from the 1st time so I wonder if I can use there and save some cash?

babychristie, its normal to feel like that :hugs: Not doom and gloom, just the rollercoaster that is IVF. When are you starting?


----------



## Blue12

Caline I am waiting for af too so that this cycle can get started - day 21. 

Question - does anyone's clinic do blood or scans before day 21...?


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Caline, nice to know its normal. I feel like an emotional freak! AF is due around 8th June and then I start sniffing on Day 21 so think I made it about 29th June. Not long, but still quite far away. 

I'm not being particularly good. I am trying to eat more fruit and veg but am also eating more crisps, chocolate etc. Am taking pre-natal vitamins and never drink caffeine but I am having a few glasses of wine when I fancy them. Does that make me bad? I guess I'm not going to be able to drink for a couple of months when going through treatment and haven't been whilst going through IUI so have to find some benefit to not being pregnant!


----------



## caline

babychristie, I'll be down regging about the same time as you. I am expecting AF this week, so 3rd or 4th week of June for down rregging.

It can't come soon enough!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi girls I think I'll be starting ICSI again end of july rolling into august or possibly august rolling into september. Thought I'd join in if that's OK :)


----------



## ANGEL223

Welcome Mummy, nice to have you join us.

Looks like there are a number of us with very close dates - im waiting for af (about 8th June) then start meds day 21 - cant come quick enough!


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies

I hope you don't mind me asking, but I've been told that I can start on day 21, I'm currently on day 5 of my cycle. So they would be collecting eggs etc end of June/ start of July. Would that mean I would be in this thread or should I be on a different month? I'm a bit confused!

OH and I need to have a proper talk tonight as we may decide to try one more month naturally before commencing ICSI.


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey Springflower - i post and keep an eye on the June thread as well as here but as my meds & EC will be mostly July, i thought it better to make a July thread. 

Most cycles cross more than 1 month so which ever one best represents your progress is where you will be able to relate most. Some of us are on short protocol so will also have EC at the same time as you but not down reg.

Have you a schedule yet? My clinic ask us to pay a deposit and commit to a rough time in advance - obviously nothing to stop us trying natually in before that!


----------



## Springflower

Hi Angel

Thanks for clarifying. I've been told I will be on a long protocal and they have shown me a template schedule with details of the different injections etc. I also have to take suppostories (sp - sorry!) which I hadn't realised, nobody mentioned that before!

Good luck! is this your first attempt?


----------



## ANGEL223

No springflower this is my 2nd time. I had a failed cycle in Feb/March. I had 2 embryos transferred but sadly it didnt work for me. I had long protocol last time but they have changed me to short because i didnt respond well to the meds - only 3 eggs!

Have any of you thoughts on the number of embryos you will transfer? Last time we decided on the day but they recomended 2 for better success at my age (37), although there are risks with that.


----------



## Magdalena

Hello to all!!

New here. I'm from Poland, but now I'm living in Belfast. I'm very stressed as this will be my first IVF and really need support. I'm completely green at the moment and don't know what to expect. TTC for three years - two ectopic pregnancies. 

We have appointment for blood test on Thursday, which is also the date of expected AF.

PS 
Sorry for grammar mistakes, but my English isn't perfect and hopefully you don't mind me being here.
:shy:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi Magdalena, nice to have your company. Im also having treatment in Belfast (Origin) - are you attending the Royal or Origin? Sorry you seem to have had such a bad time so far and hope IVF works for you. Ask any questions you want as someone is always about to help or if they cant do that, they will sympathise!

Your English is brilliant, in fact im almost ashamed to say its my first language!


----------



## Springflower

Hi Magdalena:flower:

Welcome!The people in this forum are lovely and as Angel says, someone usually can get help with questions and if not people are always very comforting here. You have brilliant English!!

Hey Angel - Oww I'm sorry it didn't work out for you last time, fingers crossed this will be your month! All being well I think we will go for two, but we need to think some more about it.  There's so much to consider isn't there! To think a month ago I hadn't even heard of ICSI! :blush:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I had 2 put in last time, and would def have 2 again. I'm having my protocol changed too from long protocol to antagonist. I hadn't heard of ICSI before this either, I was like ICSI...what's that!!


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies! 

Sorry i've not been on here over the last few days, was away for the bank holiday weekend and it was almost impossible to get BnB on my iphone!
Welcome to everyone just joining us! 

How is everyone doing? I've tried to have a quick catch up to find out where everyone is at, we've got a nice group here now! 

Got a bit if a Dilema..... I go back to the hospital on Monday for blood results and providing everything is ok (which I am very sure it will be) we can crack on with FET. But, DP and I have been talking about booking a holiday for the end of June/ beginning of July for a bit of RnR and de-stress before FET. I can't decide if this is a good idea or not???? I think about getting pregnant everyday and I don't know if i'll be able to 'just chill' on holiday or not. DP would love a break and so would I but emotionally it's a bit different for us and I'm not sure I can cope with the waiting. 
My IVF journey hasn't gone very smoothly and I think a part of me is worried about something going wrong or not getting pregnant, so in a way i'm worried i'm using the holiday as a way of delaying the treatment and then I can keep dreaming that one day soon i'll be a mummy! 

Sorry for the rant, I hope all this makes sense! Would love to hear anyones views.

Chesca xxxx


----------



## Blue12

Springflower - you asked about the suppositories. I had to use the same ones for my iui. They are not too bad. Not that comfortable and kind of messy, but they serve to build an extra "sticky" lining to increase chances of implantation.

I am excited for us all to get this cycle started. 

Magdelena there is a great book you can order online - it is called - The couple's guide to ivf. It has great information that is quite understandable - although I know some people prefer not to know that much info lol.

Chesca that is sch a hard decision. I know exactly what I would want lol - to do ivf instead of vacation - but it depends on some factors. Is it a better time to take work off, do you think you could relax, could you still go on a vacation after ivf (when you are pg). If we all knew that ivf was a guarantee it would make the decision easier wouldn't it.


----------



## ANGEL223

Chesca, i have to echo Blue, i think i would start the ivf but perhaps book a break at the end of the 2ww? I did that during my last cycle with the intention that it would either be a celebration or a time to get away and adjust to the failure. Sadly it was the latter but it gave me time to think and come back stonger for the next round.


----------



## ACLIO

Chesca - DH and I having been talking about holidays we are going to wait till after ICSI and fingers crossed get a BFP then think about a holiday. I've looked into flying whist pregnant and most say there's no reason why you shouldn't fly. They only stop you in the later stages.


----------



## Blue12

I just realized dh and I booked a holiday to start on the official test date lol. Not intentionally but it works out that way - and hopefully it is to celebrate, but like angel said, we could grief together and try to re-coup our minds if it doesn't work.


----------



## Magdalena

Hi,
Got AF yesterday - Hope didn't have to take any meds and will be able to start with day 21. Tomorrow basic blood screening, so I'll probably know more.

ANGEL - I'm taking my free try @ Royal.


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone, hope you are all ok. I'm just killing time at the moment. AF is due next week then I'll start down regulation on day 21. 

Chesca - DH and I are off to Cuba for two weeks next Tuesday. We decided to have a break before IVF to chill out and enjoy ourselves. I was worried about being able to swim, sunbathe, eat what I liked, drink etc after getting pregnant so decided not to put my entire life on hold but to enjoy myself instead. It's a personal thing but if we need a weekend away if it doesn't work then we can always do that in late July.

xx


----------



## Chesca

Thank you all so much for your messages!! We still haven't made a decision but reading all your comments has given me something to think about. There are some really great offers out there at the moment and a part of me thinks that DP and I should make the most of it!! We shall see what the next few weeks bring.... will keep you all posted. 

Babychristie - Where in Cuba are you off to?

Aclio - How are you feeling now? When are you next back to see the consultant? 

chesca xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Called in with my day 1 today - going for blood work and ultrasound on Friday - as a baseline, even though I won't be starting until cd 21.


----------



## BabyChristie

Wow Blue12 - you're on your way! I'll be joining you within the next few days so we should be pretty close date-wise. Let the games begin!


----------



## ANGEL223

Good on you Blue! Baby Christie should be right behind you - start of next week.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Blue12

I am so excited about this cycle and normally I feel like I cannot stand the wait. But I feel quite comfortable knowing that I have another 19 days until I start the meds. I have so much else going on between now and then that I think I will able to keep my sanity during the wait.

I have waited so long for this moment - that I feel kind of relaxed knowing that it is happening for real now. I think I also feel calm because I have done all the same injections with my iui cycle and the needles don't bother me at all.

Does anyone else feel like this? A very calm feeling?


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies :flower:

Well after much umming and erring OH and I have decided to go ahead with ICSI in July not June. Even thought I'm desperate to get started asap I've got a heavy work load then and it's silly not to wait one more month. Also OH wants to have one more shot naturally.

So I think I'll be one of the later ones, as I'll start my injections around 14th July.

I'm soo excited can't wait to get started!

I hope we all have a very lucky next few months (well 9 months! :haha:)

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - I thought I'd join you, as I've just started my 1st cycle of IVF/ICSI. I'm on a protocol which starts with BCP which I started yesterday. I'm having an AMH blood test on Wednesday (my blood needs to be couriered to another city, which only does the AMH tests on a Friday), so will know sometime the week starting 14 June when I start down-regging, so am guessing the main action for us will be during July.

Nice to meet you all, and hope we can progress to bump-buddies together.

:dust: to everyone and the Drs who perform their own magic


----------



## BabyChristie

Chesca - we're off to Havana for 3 days then 11 nights all inclusive in Jibacoa. Good job I'm not pregnant I guess!

Blue12 - I can't say I feel calm, I'm sort of hyper active! My brain is whizzing at a million miles per hour worrying about all the possibilities. I'm hoping the calmness will set in after AF arrives in a few days and I'll be waiting to down reg.

Springflower - I might start my stim injections around the middle of July. Is that your stims starting on 14th or down reg? It's getting close for all of us now!


----------



## Blue12

Wondering if anyone else is doing acupuncture during this cycle? I have been doing acupuncture for the last 3 months and have had a lot positive results and I plan to continue it for this ivf cycle. I think I asked this before lol - but I can't remember lol.

:hugs:


----------



## Magdalena

Hello everyone!!

Just got letter with appointment with nurses on 21 June to pick up meds. This waiting is killing me. I just wish I could fast forward time.


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Springflower - I might start my stim injections around the middle of July. Is that your stims starting on 14th or down reg? It's getting close for all of us now!

Hey BabyC!

Ohhh I feel like a numpy but I don't know what "stims" or "down reg" mean.:blush: Sorry it's going to be my first time and I don't yet know the lingo!

But I do know that I'm on a long protocal starting with injections on 14th July (should be day 21). Does that answer your question?

I'm soooo excited its ridiculous! I just want that time to come, I'm not even nervous yet, although I know that feeling will come!!

:coffee::coffee::coffee: hurry up July!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Welcome Leilani - wow we have loads of nationalities goingon here! Great that we can support each other across the world! Good luck!

Springflower, i was the same first time around as we progressed from we have a problem to we are doing icsi in double fast time so we were learning as we went along. Down reg comes first where they slow your reproductive system down so they can create an artificial cycle then they fire it all up with stims. The final injection will be different than the rest and triggers the release of eggs.

I currently feel AF coming and if the cramps are anything to go by, she is angry!! At least then we can get a schedule and get moving!

Its all starting to go here now!


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Springflower - I might start my stim injections around the middle of July. Is that your stims starting on 14th or down reg? It's getting close for all of us now!

Ahhh I'll be behind you I'll be down regging on 14th July. I think I might be the last in the group for July.


----------



## Chesca

BabyChristie - that sounds wonderful, I hope you both have a wonderful time!!!! We have booked a hol now too, off to Aruba in a few weeks, so excited now, think this is just what my body needs after what we've been through this year! 

I'm due back to the hospital tomorrow to get blood results then hopefully we can crack on with FET. I have one of my best friends hen doo's in July so it's looking like my FET will be early August - all depending on AF of course! 

I think today is a good day and i'm feeling very positive about everything again. I can't remember if I told you all or not but my little sister has recently found out she is pregnant. We are very close and she was very nervous about telling me, I'm genuinely over the moon for her but obviously wish it was me aswell. I've been dealing with it all ok until last week, she is obviously very excited and she had just had her scan and wanted to talk to me about it but I just felt like I wanted to cry..... I feel so selfish! I'm hoping that this feeling isn't going to stay permanently, i'm putting it down to PMT at the mo!!

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend!! 

Chesca xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Chesca, how did the blood tests go today? Its only natural to feel like you do and im sure your sister understands how difficult this must be for you to deal with! IT WILL BE YOU! PMA!

Hope its the last holiday you all have as couples! More expensive with a few little ones!! You lucky things - i have resigned myself to no summer hols this year!

Well AF still hasnt arrived but has been leaving her calling card - hopefully tomorrow?!


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone. Last post before I go off on hols this afternoon. AF due any moment which should make a 10 hour plane journey lots of fun! At least we'll have a schedule and dates confirmed for down regging. Have PMT so feeling angry and teary about it all at the moment but hopefully once we are inside the month, I'll start to feel much more positive.

Angel, looks like we could be heading for a similar date then? Are you doing long protocol too?

Springflower - glad you are excited about it all, it will be here before you know it!

Blue 12 - we've decided not to do acupuncture as I haven't done it before and my doc was quite dismissive of it. He just said 'do what ever works to relax you' so I've booked lots of massages before I start to stimm to try to keep me calm. Friends have said acu really worked for them though so glad its helping you.
Back in 2 weeks girls, when we should all be pretty much starting! Keep positive.

xx


----------



## Blue12

Have an amazing trip - minus the flight with af - can't wait until your back and we will all be starting!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## tinybutterfly

i just got back from the hospital where i underwent a laparascopy and they tested my tubes etc.

both my tubes are clogged in one point, when the doc came to see me this morning
he told me IVF is the only option for me.
i nearly cried when he left my room, then eventually did when OH came to pick me up
and i had to tell him...

so yeah, my cycle just started but we're not starting IVF this cycle,
we will discuss everything with the doc the 17th, then go from there,
so my first IVF cycle will be in july then


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi tinybutterfly, so sorry to hear of your problems! I cant offer any advice as its an area i know very little about but just to let you know, we are here to support you through your IVF.

Blue, you are just so excited, i can tell!! Im so impatient now myself although im a little more apprehensive this time around!


----------



## Zoom

Hi All

I am Zoe and have been TTC since October 09. I am 37 and have a daughter of 12, my OH has no children would love one, and be an amazing parent. So I am back home today after having endo cut out and there was loads everywhere, He did HSG at same time, as in Oct our consultant had done a full sterlisation reversal, open sygery. I only have one tube not much of it, and also the hsg was not positive. We are booked in for another HSG in 5 weeks, but looks more like IFV. I don't know where to start how much it will be, we have paid everything private so far, and this will be the same next stage. How much what does icis mean, and other stuff, would be thankful for any help ladies.

Cheers
Zoe x


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi Zoe and welcome, wow you really have been through the wars! Again, its all stuff i have no comprehension of but i wish you well with your cycle. I see you have a wedding to plan as well - you are going to be knackered!!

ICSI works the same as IFV until the final stage where a single sperm is injected into the egg and is generally used for male factor infertility (low count etc). Its slightly more expensive for that reason. An average cost seems to be about £5000 although mine was a bit less because my clinic accepted some test results through our NHS GP.

Its a long tough ride but i guess considering everything you have been through, it will seem like a walk in the park!!


----------



## Chesca

ANGEL223 said:


> Chesca, how did the blood tests go today? Its only natural to feel like you do and im sure your sister understands how difficult this must be for you to deal with! IT WILL BE YOU! PMA!
> 
> Hope its the last holiday you all have as couples! More expensive with a few little ones!! You lucky things - i have resigned myself to no summer hols this year!
> 
> Well AF still hasnt arrived but has been leaving her calling card - hopefully tomorrow?!

Hi Angel

Everything went great at the hospital, I have a slightly low platelet count, which we already knew, but everything else came back fine so I can have FET when we get back from holiday. So relieved to be back in the driving seat!! 

I hope AF arrives soon, I hate it when she takes ages! I'm very used to having long cycles, have never been regular, can be anything from 22 days - 59 days - she truely is as :witch: sometimes!!! 

xxx


----------



## Blue12

ANGEL223 said:


> Blue, you are just so excited, i can tell!! Im so impatient now myself although im a little more apprehensive this time around!

Angel I am so excited in some ways - and so terrified in others - and lately so emotional. I am trying my best to put on my happy face and be excited and hopeful. I know the reality is that the first round is a bit more experimental and people often get it the second try. I am honestly struggling to be positive so when I get a moment of it I feel the need to express it lol.

TTC is such a strange thing - full of so much hope - because you really feel your turn has to come - and so much fear/upset because you have been dissapointed so many times before.

As silly as it is I really thought that having an iui with letrozole and daily injections right after having my lap - that I would have great chances (silly due to the low odds of iui). So when it didn't work I was actually okay - but now I am starting to feel crushed and fear the outcome of ivf - considering it is costing me 11,000 not 2,000 like the iui.

I can only begin to imagine the mixed emotions of anyone who has gone through an ivf cycle before - 2nd round better odds, yet fear of the negative result that had been experienced before.

Phew..........that was a long winded way of saying I am excited and hopeful - but much more nervous and fearful.

:hugs:

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Zoom

Hi Blue

So sorry to see you are feeling lonely, i hope that like me having the girls on this site you will feel alittle more supported. I don't even know if I should be on this thread as not sure we will be going down the IVF route yet, but hearing things like more chance second time and stuff is giving me some insight so hope you don't mind if I stick around.

Good luck and I hope you get the postive outsome you deserve.
Love Zoe x


----------



## caline

Hi everyone.

Sorry I haven't been on much. I'll have to have a read back and catch up on what stage everyone is at.

I am going to the clinic today. We are taking part in a trial looking at medicated v's natural FET. I will be allocated one or the other, then have a 3D pelvic scan, and then sign some forms.

I am a bit nervous about the scan because AF is here and as heavy as always, and I am worried it is going to be a bit messy. I did tell them I have my period and it didn't seem a problem. Mmmm, we shall see.

Blue, I can totally empathise with you. I am feeling exactly the same. Its a weird old bunch of emotions to have all at once, isn't it?!? The first IVF I had, I wasn't really expecting it to work, and it did, so last time I had higher expectations of it working, and it didn't, so this time, well, I don't know how I'm feeling. I don't think I am really expecting it to work if I'm honest. When It worked for us the 1st time, I started spotting pretty soon after by BFP, so there was no excitement of celebration. In a way, even though of course I want a BFP, I am also dreading it as my experience before was sooo stressful.

Now you've got me writing an essay!!! I guess all these feelings we're getting are normal. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Aw nice to have to back Caline. Wow a trial - thats exciting! Does one or other have better success rates? Good luck today - had an internal scan (not sure if thats what you will be having or more of an MRI?) with AF and it embarassing but they medics are as professional as always!

Blue just reading your post made me feel teary - guess all those emotions are inside us all! I think this site is so important to us all because while i share everything with DH he will never understand it all from a womans perspective!

Zoom stick around and i really hope you find your direction soon - its the waiting and not knowing thats the killer!!

Chesca, AF is a real minx - always there when you dont want her and then keeping you waiting when you do! Im stilll waiting too!!


----------



## Zoom

Hi again sorry

Caline was is fET, the trail sounds interesting.

I have been and done some info searching this morning, and am looking at the Northwest fertility center, and the Liverpool Ladies hospital, looks about 2800 per cycle with all the relevant tests. i assume we wont need all the tests due to already having the seaman results and we now knoe there is no endo and stuff, am I right in thinking this?

Cheers ladies for having me piggyback on this thread.

Zoe xx


----------



## Starbright

Blue I feel pretty much the same. It's getting closer for me now - I'll be starting down reg this month. I'm pretty terrified! But also excited, hopeful, nervous...
DH is just taking it all in his stride - I wish I knew how he does it! Nothing seems to phase him


----------



## caline

Thanks Angel. The scan was ok, not too messy.

Well, we got allocated the medicated group, which isn't what I was hoping for. This means I won't start down regging until 27th June, and am looking at transfer in August!!! I last had a transfer in April, so that will be 4 months it will have taken to get another one! Its just too long. I am feeling really fed up and frustrated! :growlmad:

Zoom, yeah, its FET. The trial is looking at success of medicated and natural FET's. I have done medicated before so was hoping to try something different.

Starbright, is that a fresh cycle you'll be having?


----------



## Blue12

Oh Caline so sorry to hear that you didn't get the group that you wanted. Would it be too crazy to opt out of it? I can only imagine how you are feeling. The worst thing in all of this is the wait for sure. It is just heart breaking to have to keep waiting.

I am a bit confused though - you are doing a FET - but you still need to DR? I thought that FET's you don't need to DR - not that I know enough about fet's. 

:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Just want to thank all of you for the support. It is so lucky to have a group of wonderful people who really understand all the emotions involved with this process.

Thanks a million!!!

:hugs:
and 
:dust:


----------



## Zoom

Blue12 said:


> Oh Caline so sorry to hear that you didn't get the group that you wanted. Would it be too crazy to opt out of it? I can only imagine how you are feeling. The worst thing in all of this is the wait for sure. It is just heart breaking to have to keep waiting.
> 
> I am a bit confused though - you are doing a FET - but you still need to DR? I thought that FET's you don't need to DR - not that I know enough about fet's.
> 
> :hugs:

Hi Ladies just so I can keep up, what does FET and DR stand for, and what does a fresh cycle stand for?

Sorry just learning at the moment.

Cheers Zxx


----------



## Blue12

FET = frozen embryo transfer - so when you do ivf/icsi - if you have any extra left over - they can be frozen and then used for another attempt.

DR = is down regging - you start this on cycle day 21 - you take meds/injections to shut down your ovaries so that they will not ovulate

Fresh Cycle = is regular ivf as oppossed to the embryos being frozen


----------



## caline

Blue12 said:


> Oh Caline so sorry to hear that you didn't get the group that you wanted. Would it be too crazy to opt out of it? I can only imagine how you are feeling. The worst thing in all of this is the wait for sure. It is just heart breaking to have to keep waiting.
> 
> I am a bit confused though - you are doing a FET - but you still need to DR? I thought that FET's you don't need to DR - not that I know enough about fet's.
> 
> :hugs:

My clinic only really do medicated FET. So, I down reg, then take oestrogen to thicken my lining, then have the transfer and use progesterone pessaries. It does seem that most clinics do natural FETs more. My clinic won't do weekend transfers so if you opt for natural and then your transfer day is at the weekend then they cancel your cycle! Which I thinks outrageous!

If I opted out of the medicated, then paid £680 for a natural cycle, theres a slight chance I'd just get cancelled. I think if this medicated one fails we may try the natural way, as my accupuncturist says theres some evidence that down regging before results in a thinner lining than with a natural.

My clinic say theres no strong evidence either way, hence their study which I am now a guinea pig of!


----------



## Zoom

Hi

Caline sorry to hear, now I understand, that you didn't get the study you were after. That is terrible about them canceling if you full on a weekend, can they really just do that to people that is awful!!

Am I right in assuming that a fresh cycle will have more positive outcomes, and that FET would be a good way to save good embryos, but could be damaged in the defrosting them?

Blue also thanks so much for helping me out with some of the wording. As it looks more and more likely that we will be going down the IVF route, we are trying to find out as much as possible, so that we choose the best clinic and people for us.

So again many thanks ladies and gosh I really hope you get some good results soon.

Love Zoe x


----------



## Starbright

Caline I agree that is awful that they just cancel the cycle. I have heard that other places do weekend appointments. How rubbish. I hope the trial works out in your favour.
Hiya Zoom! It's really confusing isn't it when you're first starting out and there are all these abbreviations that you don't understand! I've noticed that at work people have started talking about a CRM - something to do with Resource Management? But to me it's the Centre for Reproductive Medicine. I keep getting confused lol :)

Yeah I'm having a fresh cycle. Have been for swabs this morning and have confirmed date of down reg and also booked baseline scan!

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## Blue12

Starbright - when are all your dates then - what day do you start dr, baseline scan etc. I am going for my appt today - so I will find all of this out too!!! Do you feel more excited now that you have this information. I am hoping I feel that way after today.

Zoom - I know that it is quite hard to follow all the lingo - I lurked in the ivf sections for a long time knowing that I was eventually going to go through it and you do really start to learn everything (as confusing as it is). Also I bought a good book called the couples guide to ivf - it is very helpful too! And Fresh cycle is supposedly about twice as successful as frozen - to my understanding.

Caline - That is so frustrating that your clinic does not do weekends. You are right to risk it being cancelled is probably just better that you go with this medicated cycle. Fingers are crossed for you!!!

Angel - Any sign of af? fxd.

Oh and I just have to share - my crazy dreams have started already. I had a dream last night that I was at the clinic for EC and I had forgotten to take the trigger - ugh. *Tru Story. My clinic told me a story of a woman with 50 follicles(eggs) and she did the trigger wrong - so they lost them all. Even with all the injections with my iui - dh and I would talk through the whole injections process to make sure I had the right dosage and steps - except he had to look away while I injected lol.


----------



## Starbright

Down reg starts on 21st June. Baseline on 5th July. I'm kind of excited, yeah. It is starting to seem so real now! I'm a bit scared. Panicking about doing something wrong, messing up my drugs or something!! Good luck for your appt today


----------



## Blue12

Question - has everyone here had an amh test? Or are you having one soon? 

I just had the blood test done today - it tests for ovarian reserve and the fs said that it helps to decide on exact dosages for ivf. I was told by a nurse doing my ultrasound/scan that I had good ovarian reserve - so hopefully blood confirms that.


----------



## ANGEL223

Caline, could you tell the clinic your preference and while you are assigned the medicated group you would like to move if anyone pulls out of the other group - surely you have a few weeks left? 

Blue, AF still hasnt arrived!! Im now starting to panic that i will miss my reserved slot as the schedule was provisionally booked based on AF Monday past!!

I think my AMH results showed 10? Does that sound like the right thing???Anway, i have a Dr who's all picture and no sound so i never get much info back!


----------



## caline

Zoom, they say FET is slightly less successful overall than a fresh cycle, but a lot of it depends on the quality of the embryos. We have been lucky and have some good ones so are pressing on with frozen transfers for the moment.

Starbright, we are a week apart. I start down regging 27th. What are you down regging with? I will be on synarel nasal spray. I don't mind the down regging but I always feel rough for a few days at the start. Juat kind of a non-descript rubbish feeling. Not too bad though.

Blue, I am not sure if I had one of those. When I was first at the clinic they did some bloods but it was a year ago now and I can't remember what they tested for.

The drugs company called me today, so I will call them back and arrange delivery. Off we go again...

I'll be honest, I am a little nervous about being on a thread with everyone having treatment at the same time. The reason being, I started a March/April thread and there was about 10 or so of us on there. Every single other person got their BFP apart from me! :cry: Just found that really tough, and it made the failure harder to bear. However, I have decided that the support during really does help so I am with you all and we will get through this together, and I sincerely hope we all get BFP's :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Wow Caline that was a rough time for you! My last group was more BFP than not which is so hard. You are really happy for the others but cant help asking why me!? I really hope we all get good news but im more realistic now than before.


----------



## Magdalena

Hi Everyone!!

I'm picking up meds on Mon 21st (start down-reg day after) and just wonder will they do scan or they just explain how to take meds? I'm asking because lately I feel pain in my lower abdomen and I'm afraid there could be something wrong. Maybe I should go to GP.

Today I told my HR manager that I'll have IVF and surprisingly they are very supportive - I will have time of for blood tests and scans during injections. :)


----------



## Blue12

I am injecting lupron - for dr and injecting for stims obviously lol - and injecting progesterone during 2ww - that is at least 5 weeks of injections - I am going to be filled with holes!!!

I was feeling the same way Caline - about cycling at the same time and possibly having a bfn when everyone else gets their bfp. I was quite fearful of being with so many here and being happy for others but also having the possible devastation for myself. I was going to quietly join here - but your support has been so amazing I can't stay away.

Angel that must be so frustrating not having af arrive - how many dpo are you? Is there any chance that you could be...? :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Blue12 said:


> Question - has everyone here had an amh test? Or are you having one soon?
> 
> I just had the blood test done today - it tests for ovarian reserve and the fs said that it helps to decide on exact dosages for ivf. I was told by a nurse doing my ultrasound/scan that I had good ovarian reserve - so hopefully blood confirms that.

I had blood taken for the AMH test on Tueday, and will get the resuts tomorrow afternoon. Different labs use different measures, so Angels' 10 sounds like it's probably a good level, the scale my clinic use, anything above 1 is considered really good, so when you get your results and you're googling levels, make sure you are looking at the right scale.

AMH tests are relatively new (18 months, maybe 2 years) - my clinic has only just started using them (from 1 June). I would err on the side of caution with a nurse telling me I had good ovarin reserve based on a scan - all that can really tell you is the size of you ovaries, which indicates ovarian reserve, or more likely to indcate diminish ovarian reserve if you ovaries are smaller than average, at least that's what I gathered from our fs.

I picked up my plan from the clinic yesterday - though I'm guessing it could change after they get my AMH result, but as it stands I'll be on a short protecol with down regging starting on 30 June with EC sometime the week starting 12 July - which is good, as am off work that week.

It's 5am here and have been awake for 2 hours - I guess the reality of what we're about to go through is hitting home (this is our first cycle) DH is really positive it will work first go, but having done my homework on here and other sites, I don't want to get my hopes up, as statistically it more likely not to work for is first time :(


----------



## Zoom

Blue and Caline, I am along for the ride, but still TTC every month, even thou looks like tube is knackard, so if it helps any I will be a BFN, that might helps balace out the odds. As I know what you mean. My pal and I stared TTC at the same time, her straight to IVF, me with a TR. Her twins are due next Thursday from her first cycle. I couldn't be happier, but worried it will upset the balance of my odds, does that sound as mad as it seams??

Anyway it does mean that I am along for the ride and will take the hit on the BFN for now.

Love zxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Woohoo ready to go magdalena! You should probably get those pains looked at as you dont want any delays just as you are about to start! I cant really remember, but i think you will have a scan - perhaps someone else can clarify!?

Sadly, Blue i wouldnt be that lucky! Have stopped all charting and monitoring since starting icsi but im sure its the witch on her way just taking a detour!

I havent my schedule yet leilani but i think i will be close to yours as i am also short protocol and strangely, im off around the same time!

Ahh zoom, they wouldnt have suggested ivf if you didnt have a chance! Its all just a lottery really so our odds are all similar!


----------



## caline

ANGEL223 said:


> Caline, could you tell the clinic your preference and while you are assigned the medicated group you would like to move if anyone pulls out of the other group - surely you have a few weeks left?

I hadn't thought of that, but I think the whole idea is that you are randomly assigned, so no preference to either.


----------



## Starbright

caline said:


> Starbright, we are a week apart. I start down regging 27th. What are you down regging with? I will be on synarel nasal spray. I don't mind the down regging but I always feel rough for a few days at the start. Juat kind of a non-descript rubbish feeling. Not too bad though.

Just had a look at my meds -I'll be on synarel too for the down reg and menopur for stimms. Good luck :flower:

Magdalena great that your HR rep is being supportive. I have told my line manager and HR rep and they've been really good. It makes a lot of difference doesn't it. I agree on getting the pains checked out chick. :hugs:

Hope everyone else is all ok. Hugs :hugs: and love
xxSBxx


----------



## Zoom

Leilani said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> Question - has everyone here had an amh test? Or are you having one soon?
> 
> I just had the blood test done today - it tests for ovarian reserve and the fs said that it helps to decide on exact dosages for ivf. I was told by a nurse doing my ultrasound/scan that I had good ovarian reserve - so hopefully blood confirms that.
> 
> I had blood taken for the AMH test on Tueday, and will get the resuts tomorrow afternoon. Different labs use different measures, so Angels' 10 sounds like it's probably a good level, the scale my clinic use, anything above 1 is considered really good, so when you get your results and you're googling levels, make sure you are looking at the right scale.
> 
> AMH tests are relatively new (18 months, maybe 2 years) - my clinic has only just started using them (from 1 June). I would err on the side of caution with a nurse telling me I had good ovarin reserve based on a scan - all that can really tell you is the size of you ovaries, which indicates ovarian reserve, or more likely to indcate diminish ovarian reserve if you ovaries are smaller than average, at least that's what I gathered from our fs.
> 
> I picked up my plan from the clinic yesterday - though I'm guessing it could change after they get my AMH result, but as it stands I'll be on a short protecol with down regging starting on 30 June with EC sometime the week starting 12 July - which is good, as am off work that week.
> 
> It's 5am here and have been awake for 2 hours - I guess the reality of what we're about to go through is hitting home (this is our first cycle) DH is really positive it will work first go, but having done my homework on here and other sites, I don't want to get my hopes up, as statistically it more likely not to work for is first time :(Click to expand...

What is an AMH test and what does EC stand for. Questions questions I know sorry.

zx


----------



## caline

EC - egg collection
Not sure about AMH, but its a measure of ovarian reserve.

Blue, I thought the same thing. I think the support during the cycle, and especially the 2ww, which for me is the hardest part by far, is so helpful that I couldn't not stay on the thread. Fingers crossed this willl be a lucky thread for us all.

Wow, you have a lot of injecting to do! I'll consider myself lucky just sniffing and taking pills and pessaries!

Zoom, as Amgel said, you have a good chance, so lets be hearing some PMA from you girl!! :hugs:

Going to call the drugs company back now and get my delivery arranged.


----------



## Leilani

AMH is Anti-Mullarian Hormone, not entirely sure of what it is/how it works, but it seems to be the way lots of fertility specialists are going, and it's more useful than just FSH and a lot easier than counting eggs!

My clinic didn't call today, which I'd almost forgotten about, as I had a super busy day, so I guess I'll hear on Monday - I am a bit anxious as now I'm wonderring if it's bad news, and so the admin lady wants the doctor to tell me instead of her. Oh well - only time will tell - yet something else to wait for!

I think no matter what the outcome, we all need support as, I don't know about you guys, but only a few friends know we are going down the IVF route, but only one of my boss' knows we have started the process. And whilst I know a few people who have been through IVF, they're not close friends, so it's good to share with people who understand and know what youre talking about!


----------



## Starbright

Thanks for explaining Leilani ((hugs)) and you've made a really good point about all needed support despite the outcome. I hope you hear from the docs soon and that it is good news. 

Sorry this is gonna be TMI but I'm weirdly happy and confused because I have got loads of ewcm. Normally, I barely get any. What's going on?? lol. What a weird thing to be happy about :)

xxxSBxxx


----------



## Zoom

Be happy about it a really good sign!!

Cheers ladies for all the info so what is FSH.

Oh the only reason I was being Miss negative was that I am not currently on IVF this cycle, hence why I was helping to get some balance, sorry didn't want anyone thinking there was any negative vibes, all positive ones here for you ladies!!


----------



## Chesca

Hi everyone! 

Caline - i'm sorry you didn't get the natural cycle you were hoping for - any chance you can switch? 

Angel - any sign of AF yet? 

I've been a bit crap lately and not really been giving you guys any support....I will do my best to try and get on here more!!!! :comp:

Chesca xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Chesca said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Caline - i'm sorry you didn't get the natural cycle you were hoping for - any chance you can switch?
> 
> Angel - any sign of AF yet?
> 
> I've been a bit crap lately and not really been giving you guys any support....I will do my best to try and get on here more!!!! :comp:
> 
> Chesca xx

YEEHAAA! Witch has arrived!! Called the clinic this afternoon but nobody available to talk so they will call me back Monday! At least now things are starting to roll!

Chesca, what you been at? Doin' ok i hope?!


----------



## ANGEL223

Starbright said:


> Thanks for explaining Leilani ((hugs)) and you've made a really good point about all needed support despite the outcome. I hope you hear from the docs soon and that it is good news.
> 
> Sorry this is gonna be TMI but I'm weirdly happy and confused because I have got loads of ewcm. Normally, I barely get any. What's going on?? lol. What a weird thing to be happy about :)
> 
> xxxSBxxx

Ummm, whats that a sign off then??


----------



## Leilani

Zoom said:


> Be happy about it a really good sign!!
> 
> Cheers ladies for all the info so what is FSH.

FSH is follicle stimulating hormone, it's the hormone that tells your body to grow follicles - basically it's the amount of effort you body has to put in to get follicules to grow on your ovaries. My FS explained it as your ovaries are like jars of jellybeans, and when you are born they are full, so it doesn't take much to get the jelly beans out of the jar, but as you get older and you have fewer and fewer jelly beans it's more of an effort to get the beans from the bottom of the jar to the surface. So the higher your FSH the harder it is for your body to get the follicles growing.

So FSH is a reasonable good indicator of the effort your body needs to get the follicles, and so the doctors use this in conjunction with other results to determine the dosage of drugs needed articifially stimulate your ovaries into producing follicles. The AMH result will give an indication of how many follicles you can expect to get with stimulation.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Zoom

leilani

Your amazing!

Thanks again
Zx


----------



## caline

Zoom said:


> Be happy about it a really good sign!!
> 
> Cheers ladies for all the info so what is FSH.
> 
> Oh the only reason I was being Miss negative was that I am not currently on IVF this cycle, hence why I was helping to get some balance, sorry didn't want anyone thinking there was any negative vibes, all positive ones here for you ladies!!



I was only joking hun. You're allowed to be As negative as you like. When will you start your cycle? Hope you don't have to wait too long.

My sack of drugs is arriving on tuesday. I'be put myself on aspirin for the.past 5 days. I normally bleed with afnfor 4 to 5days but I'm still bleeding fresh blood today! I may stop taking it and start just.before my transfer. Don't wanna bleed to death before I reach that point!


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies

How's everyone doing? I haven't been on for a while works been really busy:growlmad:

I'm thinking of getting some sort of meditation or music to help keep me calm and chilled doing this whole process. Does anyone have any suggestions? I thought it might help leading up to ec and when they put then back in. I'm trying to get myself as prepared as possible!

Also I read somewhere (no idea where!) that women who lay down for longer after they had, had the eggs put back in had a better chance of getting pregnant. Has anyone else seen this research? I think I read about it 6 months ago but didn't really pay attention at the time. I think they lay down for 30mins instead of others who did it for 15mins. I'm a bit worried I won't manage 30 mins, I understand your bladder needs to be a bit full and women often need a wee quite quickly after. Since I always need a wee I know I'll be desperate to go stariaght after. Sorry ladies tmi I know!

Hope everyones doing ok.

:hugs:


----------



## Chesca

ANGEL223 said:


> Chesca said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Caline - i'm sorry you didn't get the natural cycle you were hoping for - any chance you can switch?
> 
> Angel - any sign of AF yet?
> 
> I've been a bit crap lately and not really been giving you guys any support....I will do my best to try and get on here more!!!! :comp:
> 
> Chesca xx
> 
> YEEHAAA! Witch has arrived!! Called the clinic this afternoon but nobody available to talk so they will call me back Monday! At least now things are starting to roll!
> 
> Chesca, what you been at? Doin' ok i hope?!Click to expand...


Hi Angel,

I'm so glad AF has arrived for you!!! So what's the next stage for you?

I've been feeling a little down/ fed up lately, partly due to being toooooo busy at work and partly due to TTC. So many people around me are pregnant and I'm just finding it very hard to deal with. Also, we haven't told anyone other than family about the IVF and this is kinda making it harder! Very much looking forward to our holiday just wanna put the start of this year behind me and start as fresh with FET when we get back. Lots of PMA.. well i'm trying now but hoping to be full of PMA when I get back!! :happydance:

Chesca xx


----------



## Chesca

Hi springflower,

I have read/ heard something like that too. Surely 30 minutes has to be better than 15??? 
Prob TMI I know but when DP and I were TTC naturally I used to lie there with legs in the air, bottom/ hips propped up with a pillow and I didn't get up for an hour.... lol!! My goodness, that sounds really silly reading it out load!!! lol! 

Chesca xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Chesca, thanks - not really sure what next step is until my schedule comes through but i think things start happening at the end of the month - tablets i think first?? 

LOL i do the legs in air thing too but instead of pillow, DH lets me put my legs up on his shoulders - if anyone were to see us....!!!!

When do you head off on hols?

Springflower, not sure about relaxation/meditation as i am last person to ask - find it impossible to switch off and sit still for any length of time but this time around, im going to take a few extra days off work after EC/ET and at least just potter about the house. I didnt last time and it didnt work so it cant hurt to try something different!!


----------



## Blue12

I know I was trying to think of some relaxing project to do around ec/et. I was thinking of scrapbooking or something else projecty like that...........any suggestions...

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Blue12 said:


> I know I was trying to think of some relaxing project to do around ec/et. I was thinking of scrapbooking or something else projecty like that...........any suggestions...
> 
> :hugs:

How long have you been married? You could make a scrapbook of wedding memoriblia, or if you've been married as long as you've been TTC, perhaps you can plan a dream trip for a significant wedding anniversary (possibly scrapbook it), this could be pure fantasy, or perhaps plan a vow renewal - again fantasy or for real!


----------



## Zoom

Hi 

Caline- Not sure yet when or if we will be starting a cycle, as we have a HSG first, need to completely rule out the one tube, and also make sure nothing in there that would mean the tube has to be removed before staring IVF.

My pal is having her twins on Thrusday, she has her legs up for half an hour!

ZXx


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies

Think I'll try and lie down for as long as possible after ET then! I want to give the eggies the best chance I can!

I'm taking two weeks off work from EC. But I'm starting to wonder whether thats a good idea, I think it might be too long and will allow me too much time to stew on things, I might be better off at work. At least I'll keep busy there!

Blue - I love the idea of scrap booking! I definately need a project, even if I don't take the full 2 weeks off! Have you gots loads of photographs that need developing and putting into albums? Unfortunately I'm all up to date with mine. But I think I might do something with pictures of our parents and grandparents, I've been planning that for a while. I also thought about redecorating but that might be a bit ambitious! 

Think I will be spending a lot of time on the forum as well :haha:


----------



## Springflower

Ohh I also bought these this lunch time. A Relaxation CD - For Pre & Post Embryo Transfer and Zita West's Guide to Fertility and Assisted Conception. Have no idea if they are any good, but they're worth a go!


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies! 

Angel - we are off to Aruba on 25th June for 2 weeks - total RnR!! 

Was just reading some of the posts on here about EC/ET. I took a bit of time off before EC as I was finding it difficult to do my job as I was very over emotional on the Buserelin/ Menopur. I though I would love being at home but it just gave me too much time to think (and eat!)!! They always advise that you take a week off from date of EC to ET and a few days after to rest. I have decided that when we have FET I'm gonna just take a week off. As I have a desk job it will be fairly easy for me to carry on as normal. Some of my Cyber friends who were cycling at the same time as me did the same and found the TWW can't half drag. They have both recently had FET and returned to work after a fews day off and they found it much better getting on with things. 
Hope that helps some of you! Everyone is different though, so just go off how you feel.

Springflower - have you tried the CD yet? Let me know how you get on, i'm always after a new relaxation CD! 

Chesca xxx


----------



## Blue12

Oh did you get that CD online or at a store? I am very interested too. Tell us what it is like. 
:hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Chesca - im jealous VERY jealous!

Well, im starting to get moving now! Have my planing meeting on 30th June, start meds on 1st July. Have to go do a clamidia test with the clinic on Thurs as they have now decided they wont accept the one my GP carried out as it was a mouth swab not urine sample. Just adds to the hassle but at least makes me feel like progress is being made! Did you all have one as its not something i hear mentioned?


----------



## Blue12

I don't remember having a urine test - but I did have a bunch of swab tests like a pap...?


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies:flower:

Chesca - I am VERY jealous of your hols!! I've never been to Aruba, but have heard its lovely. 

Think I'm going to stick with the 2 weeks off for the time being. Work have been understanding so will be fine if I come back early. Hmm think I ought to, now you said the things about eating, if I'm on my own they'll only be cat food left!:haha:

ANGEL223 - Wow Angel, not long for you - about two weeks! That's so exciting! Re the C test, I had one at the start of fertility tests. I didn't even know I'd had it!

Blue - I got the CD online and it hasn't arrived yet. Should be here in the next few days. I'll let you guys know what it's like.


Hope everyone's doing well:hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Hi
I had a chlamydia test done by a vaginal swab. It was also to check for any other infections.

Have found out today that DH has a problem with sperm shape (after previously being told he had no problems). He has to go back to do a 3rd SA. And we may have to have ICSI instead of IVF. I'm feeling pretty worried about this now as I've always assumed the issue lay solely with me, so I don't know much about male factor problems. DH keeps saying not to worry, there's nothing we can do etc. He doesn't seem to grasp that I am worried this might lower our chances.
Is sperm shape what they mean by 'morphology'? And is there anything that could improve it?

Chesca you lucky thing. I hope you have a lovely holiday and come back feeling like a new woman!

Take care all xxx


----------



## Starbright

Just wondering how everyone's doing ? It's just hit me that I start sniffing on Monday!
Anyone else due to start soon? Hope you're all ok
xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Well i had my test this morning- waste of a journey really - an hours drive, pee in a pot and leave!!

Starbright - you must be the first to start? What do you sniff - i dont think thats an option at my clinic?? Still another few weeks for me!

Wouldnt worry too much about the ICSI -they only need one sperm per egg and its injected directly in so i think(?) it increses fertilisation chances but clearly not overall chances! I know its shattering when you have gotten this far but im sure it will be fine!


----------



## Blue12

Hi everyone.

Starbright I will be a day behind you - I am starting DR on Tuesday - but I am not sniffing - I will be doing injections. I can't wait for it to start although I am terrified of it not working either. Actually work and social life right now is soo busy I have hardly had any time to even think about what is coming lol.

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Starbright

ANGEL223 said:


> Well i had my test this morning- waste of a journey really - an hours drive, pee in a pot and leave!!

Oh I know the feeling it is such a pain. I work next door to a hospital but the fertility clinic is miles away. 

Thanks for the reassurance. I really appreciate it. I think I'm on synarel (at work at the mo and can't remember for definite). Hope all is going well for you :flower:


----------



## Springflower

Wow Blue and Starbright you're both about to start, that's so exciting!! 

I got my Zita West yesterday, the CD is quite good actually. I felt really calm when I was listening to it. I'm going to start using it everyday. I've used hynotherapy before for flying and when I had my drving test and it really does work for me. If anyones having acupunture then the cd may well be worth a purchase as it refers to acupunture areas on the body throughout. 

I've been umming and errring about trying acupunture, I trawled through the net yesterday and found some recent research (March 2010) saying there was no proof it worked. Would be interested to hear anyones thoughts on this, I don't know what to think :wacko:

Well it's not very exciting but next Tues OH and I are back to the clinic for what seems like lots of blood tests. Luckily I don't have to have a smear test again, I can use the results from one a had a while ago at the Doc's. Phew - That's a bit more money saved!

Hope everyone's doing ok! Blue and Starbright my CD says you have to do lots of positive visualisation :haha:

Love to you all
:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

I should try to get that cd - what is it officially called - zita west....

I have been doing acupuncture for the last 3 months and I have had significant changes. I also love how relaxed I am and the visualizations that I am able to do during it.

Can't wait for this place to be busy with cycles and hoping with injections lol.

:dust:


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies!! 

The zita west CD sounds really good, think I'll have to purchase that one too!! 

Starbright - my DP had 2 really bad SA results and we had to have ICSI. The clinic gave us a suggested supplement regime to follow (which DP wasn't very happy about but he took them!) and by the time we got to EC day it had massively improved!!!! I mean improved to the point where we could've had IUI they were that good. The clinic advised us to still opt for icsi instead of ivf. Ageless is right though, the only difference is that they inject the Sperm in to the egg, so it just gives it a bit of a helping hand! 

I'm a little stressed at the moment girls, trying to get everything sorted for hols and trying to get all caught up at work too, eek, not used to booking a hol at such short notice.... Got so much shopping to do too!! Been doing loads of Reiki to try n chill me out which is helping but just need to get my 'to do' list done then I will loads better. 

It's so exciting that you are all starting DR now, will do my best to catch up with you all whilst I'm away too. Do any of you know when EC day is? 

Hope everyone is ok, 

Xxxx


----------



## Starbright

Hey Chesca do you remember what the supplements were? Our clinic hasn't mentioned anything along those lines. So I've asked him to get himself some Wellman Conception. Is there anything else you can recommend? I bet you're excited about your hols. I'm kinda jealous! lol
Thanks all xxxx


----------



## Chesca

Starbright said:


> Hey Chesca do you remember what the supplements were? Our clinic hasn't mentioned anything along those lines. So I've asked him to get himself some Wellman Conception. Is there anything else you can recommend? I bet you're excited about your hols. I'm kinda jealous! lol
> Thanks all xxxx

Hiya starbright! I've just copied the letter for you it's as follows;

Sperm formation takes almost 3 months so it may take this long before reaping the benefits of a nutrient supplementation program. 

Several studies have shown the benefits of antioxidant treatment on the sperm parameters. The dose and duration of the supplements have been variable in different studies. While several antioxidants are avaliable 'over the counter' none are specifically designed to combat male infertility. A suggesteed supplement regime is as follows:

Vitamin E 400IU
Zinc 25mg
Vitamin C 100mg
Lycopene 6mg
Garlic 1000mg
Selenium 26ugm
Folate 0.5mg 

The documents just say to take the supplements with food to avaoid stomach upsets. 
DP and I have made complete lifestyle changes, we have a very good diet and also completely cut out all alcohol and caffine from our diets. I take multivitamins, Zinc and folic acid everyday too. The letter also just suggests for you to check with your/ DH's GP/ Clinic before taking any supplements as they could impact on medication you/ DH may be taking or any health issues. 

I've never looked in to wellman conception but some of these supplements may already be in there. 

I hope that helps hunny! It made a massive different to us, hope it will for you too. 

xxxxx


----------



## caline

Springflower, there are some studies that show IVF is up to 25% more sucessful with accupuncture. I haven't read the recent stuff though. I have been having it for a year now when I started it definately helped regulate my cycles, so I have stuck with it. I see someone who specialised in fertility so its like an hour long counselling session too! 

Also, having accupuncture ties in with the CD as she gets you to focus on accupuncture points in the relaxation. 

Chesca, where are you off to? Have a lovely relaxing time :flower:

Starbright, I think the wellman conception are suposed to be good. dh has been taking them for a few months now. We still may need another fresh cycle so are keeping up things in that area. 

Some recent research published showed that one thing thats keeps sperm count and quality high is regular (every few days) ejaculation all the time, not just at certain times of the month. And 'saving up' for ovulation is a big no-no. 

I start down reggin a week today so am a little behind most of you. Also when I am down regged I have to take oestrigen, instead of stimming, and that takes a bit longer I seem to remember. I think I pop the oestrogen for about 15 days before I get a scan to see if my lining is thick. 

I am off to the twinsclub website now to do some research on life with twins. I am considering having 2 blasts put back this time, but am very wprried about having twins. :wacko:


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies :flower:

I've spent the morning reading the Zita West book I ordered, it's really good. Have to say it made me well up a couple of times, it was like the book had been written about me. For anybody that's not done IVF or ICSI before its worth a read. And the cd is called "3 guided relaxation and postive visualisation sessions for IVF". After reading some of your comments here I've decided to look into acupunture. It worth a go isnt it!

I think I'm the last to start DR on the thread, I'm not due to start until 14th July.

Chesca - Have a splendid holiday! Im very jealous! 

Caline - I'm wondering about having two put back in as well. There seems to be a lot to consider and I don't want the pressure of having to decide quickly without having done my research. I did read somewhere that the divorce rate is much higher with couples who have twins. That scares me! Am going to have a nose on the website now.


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies,

I was supposed to be starting to DR on Tuesday cd 21 - but I think that is going to be delayed. Tomorrow I go for a blood test to confirm that I have ovulated - which I know that I haven't as I still have so much ewcm - grrrr - stupid crazy busy stress times the past 2 weeks. SO I am not sure what that means that they might do. How long will I have to wait. Will they give me an hcg shot to make me ovulate? I just want to start!!!


----------



## Chesca

Thank you ladies!! Caline - I am off to Aruba on Friday. 

My brother-in-law has twin girls, aged 2. They are totally beautiful, but a handful. They aren't too bad now they are a little older but it was difficult when they were born. One would cry and wake the other, when one is being fed they other used to scream. They are the obvious negatives but they are so playful with one another and they have their own little language, it's so cute!! They have really brought one another on, there vocabulary is amazing, I sometimes forget they are only 2!! There is alot to consider with Twins but for me money would be the biggest thing. My sister-in-law is very lucky, she is in a position where she doesn't need to work but I sometimes go shopping with her and I can't believe her shopping bill!!! There is obviously 2 of everything, but the cost is unreal. I know that if it happened to us I would be over the moon and I know that we'd manage but as i'm NHS funded they only allow 1 to be put back so our changes of multiple brith are small. It's such a hard decision to make - is there anywhere on here where you can chat to mothers of twins?? 

Chesca xxx


----------



## Zoom

Hi Girls

I have been following everyday and really am pleased how you all share so much. I am having my HSG on Wednesday so we will know for sure if we will be having IVF. This looks more than likely after the last lap. My pal has just had her twins at 41, they are IVF babies and it was her first cycle, they put two eggs back in. It seams to be common with older women, being a lady of 36 I think this will happen with us. We self fund so I assume we get a choice is this right? Also are any of you around my age?
Thanks again ladies for having me along for the ride. It is always my favorite thread.
Lots of luck with the DR and FX for all of you.
Love Zoe x


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies.

Had a bit of a low week last week, as got my AMH results back and they were pretty poor - it's taken until tiday for a doctor to get back to us and explain what it all means. We wereinformed of the results by an admin person - I was not impressed.

So even though it seems I don't have a whole heap of eggs left, (the low result means low number of eggs and is no reflection of quality), we're going to proceed with this cycle of IVF - and we can scrape together enough money for a second (and possibly third) attempt if need be - and by this time we'll be near the top of the pulicly funded waiting list.

I'm calling the clinic tomorrow to find out when I can collecet my drugs and get my injection training - scared and excited. We're doing a short protocol, hopefully the needles won't be too bad - eek!

Zoe - I'm 37, and we're definitely going to push for 2 embryos if possible, mostly due to the AMH result - we may not have time on our side to go through this too many times. Also there are twins in my family - so i wouldn't be totally surprising to our families (only my parents know).


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi all - hectic weekend, sorry i didnt get on for a catch up!!

Some of you were starting today - how'd it go?

Zoom, im 37 - my clinic offer the choice of how many embys but "suggest" 2 at my age. I think that the max they will do in the UK, although i know some countries do more.

Leilani i know its easy to say, but it only takes one to work! I only had 3 eggs last cycle but they were good quality - even though it didnt work, i put it down to the lottery that is IVF!!

Twins - now thats a thought! Secretly i would love twins as given the choice i would never do ivf again and you would have a ready made family! DH had a dream about 2 twin girls but i think we would both settle for anything at this stage!! There are some "natural" twins in my family - my gran was one and my cousin has boy/girl twins so as we havent told anyone about our cycle, it would be seen as normal. 

Hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## ANGEL223

Ohh forgot to add, DH is on wellman and zinc. Between tests his count went up by 2million. It will be interesting to see if there is any more improvement this time!


----------



## Leilani

ANGEL223 said:


> Ohh forgot to add, DH is on wellman and zinc. Between tests his count went up by 2million. It will be interesting to see if there is any more improvement this time!


My DH is on something similar - called Menevit - I'm interested to know if there has been much improvement. His count went up massiely (from too low to count to 6 million) after 2 months on it, so after 5 months maybe we won't need ICSI - though I'm thinking I like the sound of ICSI more than letting the boys finding their own way into the egg!


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies :flower:

I'm 31 and this will be our first cycle of ICSI. I'm not the baby of the bunch am I?!

Blue - Sorry you've got a bit of a delay how frustrating!


----------



## Chesca

Springflower- I'm 27 so I think I might be the youngest. 
Anyone same age as me? 

Xx


----------



## Blue12

Hi Ladies,

I am 28 - pretty close Chesca - so far you are the youngest lol.

I just got back from my fertility clinic. Got my amh results 33.5 - crazy - on the scale it is very high but just below being a very dangerous level for ivf/icsi. Now it is just hoping for good quality, fertilization, implantation, etc. etc.

I had blood taken this morning to see if I ovulated (fxd that I did and that my blood shows it). They will call me later today to let me know. AND if I did ovulate then I can take my first injection today she said!!! I hope so badly - lets get this DR going!!!

I am really surprised that I am going to be stimming using PUREGON. That is what I used when I did my iui. So she said I will be injecting my DR (lupron) right up until EC. I will be doing Puregon from when I get my period until EC and I will be injecting a third injection (I didn't ask what it is called lol). So I will have 3 injections a day to do! That is crazy lol!

What are you ladies using to stim?

:hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Angel I started sniffing today! Feeling fine so far :)
Zoom, I'm 29 - my clinic will only put one emby back in for someone my age. I think it's more common to put 2 back if you're over 35, but not sure. 
Going to get DH some Wellman. I don't know if it'll make much of a difference if it takes 3 months to work, but it's worth a shot! It won't hurt him to be healthier anyway! He doesn't drink, doesn't smoke and is in very good shape. But, he does cycle to work every day so I'm wondering if that's affecting his, erm, boys. 
Blue sorry you have been delayed. Hope you can start soon
Massive hugs to everyone. xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Interesting you say that Starbright - DH is also into cycling. I have been telling him for ages to cut back as it cant be doing his boys any good. Im sure i've read its bad for mens fertility? 

Glad there are so side effect so far!

So Lelaini, which one of us is the oldest now we have sorted the youngest?? My birthday is March.

Blue that does indeed sound high - plenty of eggies then from you! Hope you ge tthe go ahead later!


----------



## Leilani

ANGEL223 said:


> Interesting you say that Starbright - DH is also into cycling. I have been telling him for ages to cut back as it cant be doing his boys any good. Im sure i've read its bad for mens fertility?
> 
> Glad there are so side effect so far!
> 
> So Lelaini, which one of us is the oldest now we have sorted the youngest?? My birthday is March.
> 
> Blue that does indeed sound high - plenty of eggies then from you! Hope you ge tthe go ahead later!

March 2 - so unless you are March 1 - you're the old-timer :winkwink:

blue - I am going to be stimming using Puregon too.


----------



## Blue12

Just got my meds - I am stimming with puregon and menopur.  That is awesome that we are both on puregon Leilani. I used it for 10 days with my iui cycle and it is so easy. I didn't mind it at all and it made me feel like I was actually contributing to the ttc process - since the conventional way never got me there.


----------



## Chesca

Blue12 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am 28 - pretty close Chesca - so far you are the youngest lol.
> 
> I just got back from my fertility clinic. Got my amh results 33.5 - crazy - on the scale it is very high but just below being a very dangerous level for ivf/icsi. Now it is just hoping for good quality, fertilization, implantation, etc. etc.
> 
> I had blood taken this morning to see if I ovulated (fxd that I did and that my blood shows it). They will call me later today to let me know. AND if I did ovulate then I can take my first injection today she said!!! I hope so badly - lets get this DR going!!!
> 
> I am really surprised that I am going to be stimming using PUREGON. That is what I used when I did my iui. So she said I will be injecting my DR (lupron) right up until EC. I will be doing Puregon from when I get my period until EC and I will be injecting a third injection (I didn't ask what it is called lol). So I will have 3 injections a day to do! That is crazy lol!
> 
> What are you ladies using to stim?
> 
> :hugs:

Hiya Blue,

My amh count was 38, obviously very high but I was OK during the treatment. I was doing 2 injections a day, bless you for doing 3. You'll be fine though, once you get the first few out the way you get used to it. 
When do you find out when you can start?? 

Chesca xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Close Leilani but you win the crown. March 8th for me so just a few days in it!


----------



## Blue12

I am starting tomorrow - tues!!! 

Thanks Chesca for sharing your amh. May I ask - why your fresh cycle ET was cancelled? You said you were unwell after EC. My doc said if ohss happens then they may have to wait a month and do fet. Did you have ohss or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## ANGEL223

Cool Blue - hope all goes well!


----------



## Blue12

That sounds like a paint colour Angel lol. Cool Blue. :)


----------



## Starbright

Hi Blue - see you're starting today. How you doing so far? I've found that the synarel is realllly irritating my nose today. I'm quite headachey and really tired too. Dunno if that's the synarel or the heat though!


----------



## Zoom

Hi All

I will be 37 in October this year. My pal has had twin girls at 41 she only had 3 eggs at EC and they were the only 2 that were good enough, so as the girls here have said it does only take one egg, or two hahha. My OH cycles about 60 miles every other day, he has strong swimmers but after what I have read up on, will also be putting him on wellman, to be on the save side. 

Good luck ladies I see some of you are already DR. We find out tomorrow if we will be going down the IVF route I will update you, and will be back bothering you all with questions again.

Oh the twin girls will were 5.9 and 6.8 first go at IVF and 41, I think just goes to show you we are all in strong sitiuations and I can't wait to see you results.

Love Zxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Blue12 said:


> That sounds like a paint colour Angel lol. Cool Blue. :)

Or perhaps a nursery colour!!

Hope those of you who have already started are doing ok. Can i ask, when you sniff, what do you do - put something up your nose, inhale something or what?? Im confused!!

Zoom, hope you hear the news you want tomorrow and of course, ask all the questions you need!


----------



## Leilani

I'm off to get my drug training and drug pick-up (and pay) this afternoon - eek! I wish I was sniffing to down-reg - sounds much more pleasant than the twice daily injections I'm getting!

Good luck tomorrow Zoom.


----------



## Chesca

Blue12 said:


> I am starting tomorrow - tues!!!
> 
> Thanks Chesca for sharing your amh. May I ask - why your fresh cycle ET was cancelled? You said you were unwell after EC. My doc said if ohss happens then they may have to wait a month and do fet. Did you have ohss or something else?
> 
> Thanks.

Hiya Blue,

Of course I don't mind you asking! I haven't actually told anyone why ET got cancelled, not because I didn't want to share, just beacuse I don't want to freak all of you out. What happened to me wasn't the norm and I didn't want to scare any of you. I am more than happy to share my EC experience with you all but some may find this distressing so it's totally up to you guys if you want to know. Please don't be worried though, what happend to me is very very very rare!! 

Chesca xxx


----------



## Chesca

Blue - Hope all is going well today - good luck with the injections!! xx

Starbright - possibly could be the heat! I've been like that too today! 

xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Geez Chesca, im intrigued now! Sorry if it was traumatic for you in any way. I am happy to hear if you are happy to share as i guess we all have to know there is rough with the smooth.


----------



## Leilani

I'm happy for you to share Chesca. Fore-warned is fore-armed and all that.

Are you all packed and ready for your holiday? I coud do with some sun - we've had rain nearly every day for the past month, and a thick frost yesterday!


----------



## Blue12

Chesca I too would love to hear - just in case it could happen - and to be supportive.xo

My first DR injection was ok. For some reason it didn't glide in as easy as my injections before - yuck - I had a moment of worry and then just did it. Then I headed straight for an acupuncture session. Now I am just having dinner - then I am heading to a meditation session that my clinic is offering to try for free.

Leiliana - What injection are you DR with? I am using lupron.

:hugs: to all!!! Can't wait till everyone is started!!!


----------



## Leilani

Hi Blue - I'm DR with Buserelin and then 2 days later I satrt the Puregon (or it might be Gonal F - I guess I'll find out when I get my drugs later today).

Whe you do your injection training, do you actually stick a needle in yourself, or just pretend?


----------



## Blue12

Each time I went to injection training I didn't get to stick the needle in myself. One thing I did was ask the nurse to watch me go through the steps and let me know if I have it right. To be honest I combined the "training" that I was given, along with reading the info sheets that come with the injections, and I found many videos on it on youtube. When is your training Leilani?


----------



## Leilani

Just had it about 2 hours ago Blue.

The nurse went through it all with me, and got me to fill the syringe for the buserlin and practice using the Puregon pen, I then got to stick an empty syringe in my stomach! I know loads of people say the needles are nothing, but I didn't really believe it, but it's true! I couldn't even feel it when I stuck it in! I guess I was thinking the needle would be like the ones they take your blood with (or the ones you sew a button on with), but it looks more like our cat's whickers! Maybe my layer of insulation helped.

So we have a fridge full of drugs - though she said I didn't need to keep the progesterone suppositries in the fridge as that would just be mean! And I am now the proud owner of a $5K cooler bag!


----------



## Zoom

Hi All

Why do some of you sniff and some do injections when DR?

Hope yesterday went well Blue and not long Leilani till you start, wow this is really moving now. Sorry Chesca about what happened to you, and I am sure it would only be a benefit for people to know what happened.

Thanks for all the words of goodluck ladies it is very sweet of you, espically as it is nothing to do with IVF and you are all at a very intense stage.
Good luck all
Love Zoe


----------



## Leilani

I think the sniff Vs inject is down to the different clinics. I imagine thay are as effective as each other, or FS' would only use one. I did a quick search on the differences, and quite a few women say they prefer the injections, ad the sniffing doesn't smell/taste so great, and lots of them were worried they weren't getting their full dose, wheras it's pretty hard to stuff up an injectible dose. Having played with the syringes this afternoon, I'e changed my mind and am glad I'm injecting, as I know I would worry about not sniffing enough, or sneezing it all out!

An old friend of mine went through IVF back in 1990, and I remember her having to go to the bathroom where we worked (it was my Saturday job), to do her sniffing, then in 1995 the lady who I lodged with went through IVF and she too sniffed. My friends who have been through IVF more recently have down regged with injectibles - but that may have something to do with us all using the same clinic! Seems like I've had a life surrounded by IVFers - perhaps it was my destiny to go through it too!?


----------



## caline

How is everyone doing? 

I'm not sure either why some clinics use injections over sniffing. Is it quicker? I sniff for about 3 weeks before I get a blood test to chack down regulation. My clinic don't let you go in once you have a bleed, but give you a pre set date which is a bit annoying as I always feel I am carrying on sniffing for a good few days once I am down regulated.

Chesca, sorry to hear you had a bad time. Like the others, I think when you're having IVF it is best to know aout all eventualities so you can be prepared for anything that might get thrown at you. I know OHSS can get pretty bad. I had it moderately with my 1st cycle, lots of pain and bloating.

Blue, you're off!! Yay! :happydance: Hope injecting carries on nice and smoothly. Leilani, when do you start? and Angel?? Its all very exciting.

I start sniffing on Sunday. :happydance:


----------



## ANGEL223

Caline, i start 1st July. Have appointment 30th to get meds and a blood test but i should catch you all up for the next stage. Im sure its tablets first then injections for me?

I think i would like the sniffing thing - i hate needles and my poor stomach was black and blue last time with all the needles!

Hope you are all doing well and dont get any really nasty side effects!!


----------



## Springflower

Wow Ladies, suddenly it's all go here!! Am so excited for you guys who have started, but also a little bit jealous. I want to start!!!

Blue - I have acupuncture last night for the 1st time. Figured it's wroth a go. I don't really understand though, she put the needles in and I just lay there for 25 mins. Have to attempt I didn't really relax as was desperate for a wee, but are you supposed to feel anything whilst its happening or after? I felt exactly the zone. I've got another appointment next week and I'll have the Zita West CD on at the same time so hopefully that will help get me in the zone...

Hey check out my ticker, I'm offically counting down now!! :happydance:

Hope those of you who have started DR, are feeling ok still!

Love to you all:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Sprigflower with acupuncture I found I either felt a bit itchy or tingly at the sites of the needles. Mostly though I did lots of deep breathing, and visualize healthy blood flow through my body and whatever stage of my cycle I was at - so growing eggs, or fertilization etc.

It isn't an immediate feeling of change - but I think the relaxation helps (wee before you start next time lol) and I have had changes to the quality of my lining and flow and colour of the blood and the pain of my endo.

:hugs:

Loving that ticker hun!!!

Oh and 2nd injection for DR today - went well - I don't mind doing the needle - but it is still gross lol.


----------



## Chesca

Hiya Ladies! 

Sorry i'm only just replying, we go on hols early hours of the morning and yesterday was complete chaos! 

Ok, well here goes. 

Went in for EC on 9th Feb. As you would expect I was a bit nervous as I really didn't know what to expect. I was taken in to the EC theatre and the last thing I remember was talking to this lovely anesthesist........ then it was all over. Woke up in the recovery room with a big smile on my face, in total relief that i'd done it. My mind was racing with happy thoughts of finally getting the much longed for BFP. 
After a few minutes I was wheeled back in to my room where DP was waiting. It was about this time when it all started to go down hill. 

I had some pain in my lower abdoman, but just assumed this was beacuse the anesthetic was wearing off. I mentioned it to the nurse and she just said they'd keep an eye on it and it was nothing to worry about. The pain just got worse and worse and before I knew it it was going all up my right side. The only was I can describe it is like having mega mega painful trapped wind from right under my boobs, all down right side, in to my pelvis. I actually though I just needed to trump (TMI I know). The nurse tried to sit me up and I immediately nearly passed out. Before I knew it I was hucked up to a drip and being given morphine injections. I had doctors and nurses in the room trying to figure out what was wrong. The pain had now spread up my neck, I remember everything that was said but didn't have a clue who I was taking to. My blood pressure was very low and I felt the worst I have ever felt in my entire life. 

An ultra sound scan showed massive internal bleeding, so it appears that when they went in to collect my eggs, they nicked an artery too and the blood was leaking up in to my body.

I was rushed to hospital were I stayed for about a week. It took me over 2 months to get back on my feet, was a very traumatic experience for DP and I and it took me a really long time to get my head around what had happened.

I can't really explain the emotions I went through but I almost felt like all that was for nothing as we weren't able to have ET. I was angry with the clinic and to a certain degree I still am. not so much at the clinic, at the doctor who conducted the procedure. I have completely lost all confidence in her abilities as a consulant. Rightly or wrongly so, this is just the way I feel. Our consultant (who is different to the one who did EC) has assured us that the chance of this happening are very small but unfortunately for us it happened. I have been toying with the idea of the the clinic and going else where but I still haven't come to any decision on this..... any of your views would be greatly appreciated. 

DP has been my absolute rock, I really couldn't have pulled myself back from this without him!!! As we haven't really told anyone about the IVF it's almost like non of this has ever happened as I've not spoken about it to anyone other than family. It has been very hard trying to explain why I haven't been well and there have been times when i've just wanted to talk about it but I've been so worried about scaring/ worrying anyone who's having IVF that I just decided to keep it all in. 

I really want say a massive thank you to you all for allowing me to tell you my story. I am actually crying writing this as it have been a massive weight lifed to be finally able to talk about it! I hope I haven't totally scared you all now!! 

Well, as I said I will be jetting off tomorrow so will do my best to get on here whilst I'm away. So you all will know know why i've chosen to have a little holiday before we have FET. DP and I will certainly be making the most of what will hopfully be our last holiday as a 2. 

Sending you all massive sprinkles of baby dust and I hope you all do well with your cycles whilst i'm away.

Love Chesca xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww bless you Chesca - the tears are tripipng me just reading your story! How brave to share but you shouldnt have kept it all in - everyone here understands the risks and wants to support you through the bad times as well as celebrate your success (and you really deserve it after all you have been through!) The good times are all the sweeter!

You have a fab time on hols and get some much needed rest and keep each other close!


----------



## caline

Chesca, thanks for sharing your story. It goes to show that the simplest of procedures do carry risks, and you were very unlucky that you were the one that got that rare complication. It must have been very hard not to be able to talk to anyone about what happened, especially along with the disappointment of having the transfer cancelled, which is a massive stress on its own, aside from you being so ill after the collection.

Massive hugs :hugs: and I hope it helps ot be able to chat to us girlies on here. Have a lovely break, and when you get home you will be relaxed and ready to go. 

I am having FET too. Will you be having medicated (have I already asked you this?!), or natural? Did you get a good few frosties?


----------



## Blue12

Chesca that is an incredibly traumatic experience that you have been through. I am so sorry that this happened to you. Keeping that story to yourself must have been so hard. I really appreciate you sharing your story with us. Brighter times are ahead of you now. I will have to find the quote that I came across recently but I hope to use it one day soon - it is something about we remember with tenderness even the worst of times (once we have what we want).

I hope you and your dp have a wonderful trip. It is a very well deserved trip. Enjoy it a bit extra for each of us lol.

:hugs:


----------



## Chesca

Thank you all for your kind words and support, it really means alot!! 

Caline - I think I am having a medicated one, what about you? We have 4 frosties, so fingers crossed we have at least one we can use. Because of what happened they froze them at the fertilisation stage so we don't know what grade any of the are yet. They say they get better results with the thawing process when they do this. Fingers crossed we have a grade 1's and 2's!! 

Well I am off to bed now, up at 4, eek! 

Speak to you all soon, 
Love Chesca xxx


----------



## Leilani

Thanks for sharing Chesca - what an experience!

How many frozen embies did you get from that procedure in the end?

Enjoy the your hols.


----------



## Starbright

That's awful, Chesca. (((hugs)))


----------



## Blue12

Hows everyone else doing? I am finding the DR headaches are quite annoying grrr...


----------



## ANGEL223

Blue, i doing goood....but then im not on anything yet!!! 

I did get headaches last time though so i feel for you! How many days DR do you have? I also felt heavy in my stomach -no idea what that was all about?

Well my schedule arrived in the post today so im still trying to take it in as they have changed the format this time around!


----------



## Starbright

Yeah i'm getting lots of headaches too. It's annoying! Feel ok other than that. :) xxx


----------



## Blue12

Starbright sorry to hear you are getting headaches too - we started DR the same day right? June 22?

Angel - that is awesome that you have a schedule - what is the schedule - and what is different from last time. I have yet to receive a schedule. Basically they told me to DR with lupron and call when I get af cd1 - and they will call me in and instruct me from there.

Can't wait for July and everyone to be started!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Just taken my last BCP - so 2 days drug free (except folic acid), then I start my injections on Wednesday - twice a day with Buserlin (to down reg), then on Friday I start the Puregon (to stim). I'm kind of glad I'm on a short protocol, though it does mean taking bigger doses and I'm only on this protocol as I'm older and am less likely to get a big haul of eggs :(

What's your schedule Angel?


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

How's everyone doing? It's so exciting to see things are starting to happen.

Blue and Starbright - Sending lots of postive vibes your way for the DR!

Well I've now got my perscription just need to find the cheapest place to get them from. I'm not sure what I'm taking, it's all Dr sribble! Can see the last thing is the suppositories (!) I also have my injection training booked in for the day before I start. Figured it gives me less time to forget and confuse myself!!

Chesca - I read your story, it brought tears to my eyes. I can't imagine what you must have been through. You are so so brave, sending massive hugs your way :hugs:. 

You asked about our views on whether you should move clinics. Well fingers crossed you won't even need to start thinking about that, this time it going to work and you'll get your bump! But I think though it depends on how you feel. From what I've read being relaxed and postive helps massively. If you feel comfortable at the clinic thats the most important thing. What happened to you was very rare and the chances of it or something similar happening must be very very small. Hope you are having a wonderful holiday! I'm very jealous! Although the weather this weekend in the UK is lovely!, so I can't complain! When are you DR? I'm 13th July, are we on similar timescales?

I'm about to have two horrendous weeks at work, so might not be on here much, except for the weekends. Just know I'm rooting for you all!!! We can do this! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Springflower

Ohhh Blue - While I remember thanks for your comments re accupunture. I have my 2nd session on Tuesday and am looking forward to it. Think you are right the key is to have a wee beforehand! :haha:


----------



## Blue12

:rofl: Springflower - I hope you continue to enjoy it - I love the acupuncture. I usually go once a week except for pre-ov time I go twice. The acupuncturist said once I start stims to go 2-3 times a week which is okay since I will be off of work.


----------



## caline

Chesca, 4 frosties is great. We are medicated. I started sniffing today, so have 6 weeks of meds before me before any whiff of a transfer.

Starbright and blue, have you tried drinking more? The DRing can dehydrate you and make the headaches worse. I try and drink 3 litres a day while sniffing. Hope your not suffering too badly.

Leilani, good luck for injecting. Wow, you have a lovely short schedule! I'm jealous!! Hope its all going smoothly.

Lots of :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## BabyChristie

Just a quickie to say hi as I've just got back from my hols. I'm due to start sniffing for DR on 31st so just a couple of days to go. Is there anything you think I should be doing to get ready or during DH? I've heard that I should be drinking lots or is that just during stims does anyone know?

I'm having my last glass of wine for quite some time tonight. Let's hope its the last for a year or so, eh?!


----------



## Leilani

BabyChristie said:


> Just a quickie to say hi as I've just got back from my hols. I'm due to start sniffing for DR on 31st so just a couple of days to go. Is there anything you think I should be doing to get ready or during DH? I've heard that I should be drinking lots or is that just during stims does anyone know?
> 
> I'm having my last glass of wine for quite some time tonight. Let's hope its the last for a year or so, eh?!

I think you need to chaek your scedule - June only had 30 days - you may be starting sooner than you think!!! :winkwink:

Hope you had a good break.

All I know about is the water!


----------



## BabyChristie

:blush: Thanks Leilani, I got confused as it was supposed to be the 21st originally but yep start on Wednesday. Doh! Just 3 more sleeps then....


----------



## ANGEL223

Its starting to get busy on here now - most of us have started or are just about to!

Caline, i see you started today - hope all went well. Sorry it looks like you never got switched from the medicated like you wanted!

Baby Christie, hope you had a lovely time. Nice to recharge the batteries just before you get going!

Springflower, dont work too hard, although its nice to have something to keep your mind of TTC!

Leilani, how you doing? Back to drugs again tomorrow for you!

Starbright & Blue, hope you got those headaches under control! Water water and more water seems to help everything in this game!

Sorry if i have forgotten anyone but right about now, im getting myself into a tiz about all this again as the day looms ever nearer!

Im on what the clinic call Flare Antagonist (i think thats just short protocol??) Basically pill for 7 days , five days drug free(???), 3 days suprefact then Gonalf (2x last dose!) and loads more scans and bloods by the look of it.


----------



## sue1411

Hi Girls

I've just come across this thread and I was wondering if you would mind if I join you all? I'm about to start IVF/ICSI on the long protocol and I start DR with Buserelin injections tomorrow morning. Yeay! :happydance:

This will be my second go at ICSI. It worked first time before (that's another story) so I'm really praying that I haven't use all my luck up and it will work again this time too.

Hope everyone is ok

Sue x


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi Sue and welcome. As you can see, your times fit in nicely as some of us are just gearing up to start as well while others already have.

So how long ago did you last do ICSI?


----------



## Blue12

Welcome Sue - glad to have another in here! 

Today was day 7 of DR - not too bad just usual mild headache and hot flashes - trying to get lots of water in - but still have the mild headache. I feel like af is close by - I hope she gets hear quickly so I can start the next step!


----------



## Starbright

Hi sue and welcome. :)
Blue i'm a day ahead of you i'm on day 8 of dr today. Af has shown up. :( seems worse than normal. Maybe due to the drugs?
Thanks for all the support ladies. It's lovely to talk to people going through this at the same time. :) take care all xxx


----------



## Blue12

Hey Star - so now that you have af - what is your schedule looking like - when do you start stims? when/do you have a baseline scan? you continue to dr too right?


----------



## sue1411

Thanks everyone.

Angel223 - I actually did ICSI for the first time exactly a year ago. bit spooky how the timing has worked out again.

Starbright -from what I can remember the heavier your AF during DR the better as your lining needs to be quite thin before stimming.

Blue12 - hope AF shows up for you soon


----------



## Leilani

21 hours til my first injection - not that I'm counting. I'm expecting AF to show today or tomorrow (or even the next day), and the nusre said it'll either be lighter, heavier, non-existent or the same as normal - which I think just about covers all eventualities!

Glad nobody is sufferring too much with the DR yet?

I've a question for you ladies, do your other halfs produce their "sample" at home or the clinic? We are undecided what to do, we only live 5 mins from the clinic, but the clinic has better "facilities" than we do at home - also our house is really cold, and I bet the room at the clinic is warm with a comfy chair!


----------



## ANGEL223

Leilani said:


> 21 hours til my first injection - not that I'm counting. I'm expecting AF to show today or tomorrow (or even the next day), and the nusre said it'll either be lighter, heavier, non-existent or the same as normal - which I think just about covers all eventualities!
> 
> Glad nobody is sufferring too much with the DR yet?
> 
> I've a question for you ladies, do your other halfs produce their "sample" at home or the clinic? We are undecided what to do, we only live 5 mins from the clinic, but the clinic has better "facilities" than we do at home - also our house is really cold, and I bet the room at the clinic is warm with a comfy chair!

LOL Dont you just love how they do that - seems it international!

DH does his at the clinic although i think he was not very impressed as the door had no lock and he could hear people coming up and down the corridor! Im guessing the fresher the better as i know when DH did his first test for our GP we had a 40 min drive to the test facility and that was borderline. As you live so close, i dont think it will matter - he may as well be comfy!


----------



## ANGEL223

Sue if you dont mind me being nosy, what was the result last time?


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, do you mind if I join? I am supposed to start my ICSI protocol once :witch: arrives, which will likely be by mid July.


----------



## Leilani

Hi Bizy & Sue - the more the merrier!


----------



## Blue12

Bizy I am so excited to see you here - although of course I wish it was different. 

Dh does his sample at our clinic - but we have been debating the idea of having a frozen sample ready ahead of time - in case anything goes wrong with the sample on the day of - although my clinic says it really isn't necessary and it has a fee of $400 to pay for "storage". I just can't fathom how I would feel if we got tons of eggs and then couldn't do anything with them if for some reason there was a bad sample I would be very upset.


----------



## caline

Welcome Sue and Bizybee. 

Starbright, AF on down regging can be heavier and longer :growlmad: Hang in there. Its a great sign as it shows you hormones are baseline, yay!!

Leilani, we weren't given the option for DH to do sample away from the clinic. If you only live 5 mins away they may be happy for him to do it at home, then go straight in with it. You're very lucky living so close!

Blue, I can see your point on the frozen sperm thing. If it is going to worry you and make you more anxious then maybe it might be worth paying for the storage. Does the freezing process effect the sperm at all? Is your DH ok about doing a sample on the day? I mean, if he's anxious about it then maybe its best all round. My husband was soooo nervous on the day, and to be honest, had this been an option we probably would have taken it.

I'm on day 3 of down regging. Just a mild headache this morning, other than that, all good :thumbup:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi Bizybee, lovely to have you with us. Very sorry to see your history - hope everything works out this time!


----------



## Starbright

Thanks Sue and caline - that makes sense - it's much heavier than normal. And also way more painful. But at least it may be a good sign :)

Blue I've got my baseline scan next Monday (5th) and of that goes ok I should start stimming the next day I think.

Ooh Leilani it's getting close! Good luck hon :) DH does his sample at the clinic. They give him the option to 'produce' it at home but it has to get there within 
30 minutes, which is just not possible as we live too far away. 

Hi Bizybee and welcome. Good luck for your upcoming icsi.

Angel hope you're doing ok.

Hugs and love to anyone I've missed out! 
xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks for the lovely welcome girls. I'm excited, but scared to take such a big step. My meds come in tomorrow, and I'm sure that will make me realize how close I am. xx


----------



## sue1411

ANGEL223 said:


> Sue if you dont mind me being nosy, what was the result last time?

Hi Angel223. Last time round I got 35 eggs & 23 embies so we decided to go to blastocyst stage ( 5 day transfer). However by that time only 2 embryos had made it and hospital policy was that only one could be transferred (they're cracking down on multiple births for people under 35). We had one really good one put back in but unfortunately the other one wasn't suitable for freezing, which is why we're starting from scratch again this time. The good embryo did take and so ICSI did technically work for me. Our son was stillborn at 34 weeks but it looks like that had absolutely nothing to do with ICSI so please don't worry.

Thanks for the welcome everyone and also Hi to BizyBee.

DH has to do his sample at the hospital just before I go in for collection. Last time he found it really stressful as he was also worried about me about to go into theatre. This time round I'm going to see if they'll allow me in to help him a bit :blush:. The frozen sample seems like a great back up plan.

1st DR injection for me today wasn't too bad. Had some acu tonight too.

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Blue12

Sue - I am so sorry for your loss - I cannot even begin to imagine the devastation. I hope this time around is a happy ending for you.

I have called the clinic to prepare a back up sample - not because I think dh can't do it on the day but what if it spilled or what if it was a terrible sample etc. We plan to still use the fresh sample on the day - and only use the frozen sample if there are any problems with the fresh sample. Fresh is by far a much better sample - but people use frozen donor sperm all the time.

Af is still hiding although I know that she is very close by....hurry up af....


----------



## ANGEL223

Sue im so sorry to hear that - i cant even begin to imagine how you ever learn to deal with that loss. More power to you for trying again after everything.

Snap Bizy, i get my meds tomorrow too and start the following day.

Blue, AF really is a wee minx. Hope she shows soon (and hope that the last one for a long while!)


----------



## Leilani

Sue - sorry to read about your loss :hugs: Fingers crossed for this cycle.

Bizy - having the meds in the fridge really bought it all home to me, but after about 2 days, I didn't even notice the big blue bag! Any sign that the witch is on her way?

Angel - what day do you start, I get a bit confused with time differences - and I don't think I know where you are!

Blue - I keep thinking AF is here and am on quite regular knicker watch - it's almost worse than waiting for her in a "regular" ttc month - she was much more predictable then!

Starbright - how are you feeling?

Caline - any more side effects of the DRing?

BabyChristie - what time of day are you doing your injections? Best wishes for today and this cycle.

Springflower - not long now - did you track down the cheapest drug dealer, I mean supplier? :winkwink:

Thanks for all "sample" experiences. I think we'll just see how DH feels on the morning, and if it's a cold morning, I'm sure he'll appreciate the warm clinic - when we go for my first scan, he can check it out (and make sure the door locks). Something else, sperm related, that's on my mind is when DH should refresh his boys prior to egg collection day. Because we are doing ICSI because of his low number of swimmers, I'm worried we'll not time it right, as I don't want his boys to be too young or too old, iykwim. I guess every 2 or 3 days will ensure a healthy batch?

Did my first injection this morning - the injection was fine (other than the syringe was slightly different to the one I practiced with at the clinic), but afterwards it felt a bit itchy/tingly, so I then convinced myself that I was having an allergic reaction to the Buserelin and it wasn't going to work!! But after about 5 mins I was over it!

My second injection this evening wasn't really itchy at all. I asked DH to help with the injection by drawing up my dose - he failed big time - he ended up with a huge air-bubble in it - and used the air bubble as the guide to the right dose - he almost got it on his third or forth attempt, I'll get him to try again in the morning - bless.


----------



## Springflower

Hello Ladies and welcome sue1411 and BizyBee:flower:

I haven't been on for a couple of days, looks like things are really hotting up!!

I'm soooo impatient! and want to get started! I had my 2nd accupunture session yesterday. Have to say I'm not too sure about it but I hope to strat feeling the benefits once I start the meds. I ahve my injection training booked for 12th July and will start injecting the next day. So I now have under 2 weeks left to wait!

Leilani - Yep sorted myself out a deal :haha: I'm picking up my perscription on Friday, so will have everything ready soon. I know I'll still have another week but I just want to know they are safely in the fridge waiting for me!


Hope everyone's doing well and the DR isn't too bad.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone, wow its so busy on here!!! I started my down reg sniffing this morning so we're on our way. No side effects yet but its very early days! Depending on when AF shows, looks like we might start stims around 15th July so not that long hopefully.

Sue1411 - so sorry to hear your story. I really hope the ICSI works for you and that you will have your little bundle very soon. Looks like we are only a couple of days apart....

Bizybee - welcome! Sorry to hear about your losses too. You'll be on the meds before you know it and i wish you all the best for your treatment to be a success

Leilani - I'm taking the meds about 8am and then again about 8pm. The nasal spray seemed ok if a bit tingly in the nose afterwards. I just couldn't face more injections as I will have to inject the progesterone if I get to the 2ww because I don't do well on the pessaries. 

Good luck to everyone on here - lets hope for lots of BFPs in 4-6 weeks. x


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry for your loss sue. :hugs: :hugs:

Angel, the meds came in and the huge box freaked me out a bit! 

Blue, hope :witch: arrives asap!

Babychristie, good luck with the sniffing!

Leilani, I'm not sure about AF. I had some EWCM yesterday (on cd41) and a pos OPK (which prob doesn't mean much due to PCOS), but we :sex: just in case!

Question girls: I don't have to sniff so does that mean I am on the short protocol? I won't find out the details until AF arrives and I'm curious.


----------



## sue1411

Hi everyone. Hope you all had a good day - I'm still loving the sunshine

Blue - Hope AF shows up soon. Its typical how when you want it to happen it never does! Love your dog photo by the way - sooo cute.

Angel - Good luck with starting the meds tomorrow.

Leilani - Are you stimming already then? Sorry, I'm a bit behind with where everyone is.

Springflower - I kind of know where you're coming from with the acupuncture too. If I'm honest, I've never felt any different whilst I'm having it or straight afterwards, but there is so much evidence in its favour for IVF and I suppose I have to give it some credit for my BFP last time. I've also found it really good at bringing on AF.

BabyChristie - I think our schedules are going to be very close. My baseline scan is booked for 13th July and if that's ok, I will start stimming that evening. You're so lucky you get to do the sniff version. I've not tried that before. What happens if you sneeze?

BizyBee - I'm on injections and I'm also on the long protocol. I may be totally wrong about this, but I think if you are on the long protocol you start DR around day 21 of your cycle, then add the Stims around 2 weeks later - which becomes day 1 of the IVF process, egg collection on day 14 and transfer 3 or 5 day later. That's just me tho. 

Was half asleep when I did my injection this morning and got the needle tips the wrong way round, which meant I used the whacking great drawing-up needle to stab myself with. Won't make that mistake again!

Am I still allowed a sneaky glass of wine while DRing or should I be teetotal by now?


----------



## Blue12

Ouch Sue that sure sounds painful - that is a huge needle compared to the other isn't it!!!

Af still isn't here - really hoping she comes soon though - yet now she will be here for the day of my friends wedding that I am the matron of honour for - yikes!

BizyBee - I am on long protocol too - but not sniffing - instead I am injecting to DR(starting on cd21). What meds did you get in your package Bizy?

Angel - Goodluck tmorrow with the first injeciton.

Babychristie - glaed your first sniff went well - isn't it so sureal to start?

Springflower - with the acupuncture I didn't notice/feel anything right away - but my first af after starting acu was significantly healthier blood colour and texture - showing that my lining was better. But I know acu isn't for everyone too.

Lelani - I find the injection sight is always itchy right after the injections too - but goes away quickly.

No af for me still. They did say she should be here after 7-10 days of DR - and today is the 9th day of DR so we will see. It makes me worry a bit because I have a friend who had a failed ivf whose af didn't come - so they gave her something to induce her af - and af still didn't come so they went onto stims anyway and she got af 4 days after ET. I won't be here for 2 days due to my friends wedding - I wish everyone luck and will be back soon!

Anyone else I missed, I am sorry - but best wishes and see you all soon!


----------



## BizyBee

Here's what I have. Not sure what some are for, but I'll know my protocol soon, hopefully!
Lupron
Gonal-F
HCG, 10K
Estrace
Zmax
Dexamethasone
Crinone Progesterone
Prenatals, Baby Aspirin
Syringes
Sharps container


----------



## Blue12

I have lupron too (for DR) that I inject.

Instead of Gonal F (to stim) - I have menopur and puregon.

And I have progesterone injection too - for 2ww!

So exciting Bizy - what cd are you on?


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi girls - hope everyone is going well.

Baby Christie - hope the sniffing is going ok so far!

Bizy my drugs haul was no way near as exciting as yours! Im so disappointed - guess thats the short protocol!

Sue - loving the needle story! DH tried the drawing needle on me once and i can promise, never again! Not sure about the wine - my clinic give mixed messages - some nurses say none at all and others say in moderation!

Blue - enjoy the wedding. Hope AF has showed up by now!!

Leilani - im in N Ireland so i guess there is pretty much a day between us? 

Anyway, i started meds today 1st. Just a tablet 2x a day so easy peasy for me! One week of that then a whole 5 days of nothing! Feeling a bit queasy but cant decide if its meds of the dinner i made last night!!


----------



## BizyBee

Blue, I think I'm on cd43 now. It feels like it will never end! Stupid PCOS! :hissy:
Hope she's arrived for you!

Angel, glad this part is easy for you!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Leilani

Have now doen 5 shots of Buserelin (DR) and start the stimming tonight - got to love the short protocol - I'll just ignore the fact I'm doing it because of my age and poor hormone results!

I'm turning into a paranoid lunatic - I swear I'm getting all the menopausal symptoms - headaches - hot-flushes and mood swings - but after 2 days I don't know if that's possible. If it is, God help my poor DH when I go through it for real!!

I also thought I was allergic to the drugs (again), but when I was getting dressed this morning, I went to use DH's moisturiser (mine's almost run out, and he has loads), then I remembered there was a reason I never but the one he bought by accident - I'll allergic to it - so for now my puffy eyes are his fault for buying the wrong thing.

Does anybody know if it's ok to take ibuprofen or antihistamines when doign IVF drugs?

Also AF showed up properly this morning after spotting for the first time ever yesterday. I'm glad she's here after what you said Blue.

That's a whole heap of drugs Bizy - have you got your plan now?


----------



## ANGEL223

Def not ibuprofen - i was told paracetamol was ok though. Do you get that there? I have no idea about the antihistamines though. Hey looks like you could do with a chill pill too!! Your mind just goes off on its own doesnt it! lol!


----------



## Leilani

I hate paracetemol - the tablets are always so big! The eye-swelling has gone down, so I'll just wait and ask the nurse when she calls on Monday (with the results of my first blood test).

Angel - what are your pills? Are they for DR?


----------



## Starbright

Hi all
Hope everyone's doing ok.
Had a rough week in terms of work and other stuff going on. But apart from all that, the DR seems to be going fine. Have got baseline scan first thing monday. 
There's a few of us that have started now. How are you all doing?
xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Leilani, no plan yet. Still waiting for :witch:
Hope your swelling goes down!

Starbright, good luck with your scan!


----------



## Springflower

:flower:Hello Ladies

Hope you all doing ok. 

I picked up my drugs tonight. Yipee! Feels like another step closer. :happydance:

I've got:
Gonal F
Burselin
Ovitrelle
Cyclogest.

Had a look at the Burselin, and a bit scared now the needle looks big to me!!

Now a question..
When you had your injection training, did you go on your own? I'm worried I'll forget what I'm supposed to do when I'm at home. So feel I need someone else there to listen too. OH has to work but I was thinking about bringing my mum along. She's desperate to see the clinic, no idea why...am worried that will look weierd though, being as I'm 31 and not 10!!

Love to you all
:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

I don't think it's weird at all SpringFlower! I feel the same way. I think it's good to have someone else there to watch and listen.


----------



## Leilani

I went to injection training on my own, as DH was at work (though could have come along) and he really doen't like needles/injections/blood tests!

My nurse was great, she went through everything slowly and a couple of times, then I had to too, before putting an empty syring in my stomach! In my drug bag were additional instructions with illustrations to refer too if need be. My nurse said that if I find myself asking a question and being unsure of the answer, then I was to ring them, as it's not my job to make decisions.

What size are your needles? mine are 12.7mm long and .33mm thick. 29 Guage.

Did my first Puregon injection last night - which is administered with a pen (though the needle is the same size as the syringes). I held it like I was stabbing myself, and found it easier to use my left hand to push it in, as it rotates as opposed to going straight down ifkwim!


----------



## ANGEL223

DH came to the training as he was the one doing the injections - i hate the things and cannot stand to even look! It does no harm to have someone there is case you miss something - 2 heads and all that!

Way to go Springflower - step in the right direction!

Good luck for Mon Starbright!

Leilani - i actually have no idea what my pills are for as i still have down reg and stims meds! I have looked up the name and they appear to be contraceptives??
Dont you find the pen stings a bit more?

Hope you are all doing good.


----------



## Leilani

Yep - the pen does seem to sting a bit more! I was put on the pill for just over three weeks, with a 3 day break before I started the down reg jabs. Five days sounds much more reasonable.


----------



## sue1411

Springflower - I didn't do needle training this time around, but as Leilani said, there were good written instructions in the needle bag and the nurses said to ring in if I needed any help. No one will bat an eyelid if you bring your mum along though - don't worry you'll be shooting up like a pro in no time!

Leilani - hope the first stimming injection went ok. I agree that pen seems worse than the needles. I'm also suspicious that I've given the right dose. You're on the exciting bit now.

Starbright - lots of luck for your scan on Monday

Hope everyone else is is doing ok.

I'm definitely getting more DR symptoms this time. Poor DH is not enjoying my mood swings much either! Has anyone else felt faint or nauseous about an hour after doing the injections?

Have a nice weekend


----------



## Blue12

Leilani &#8211; How are the stim injections going &#8211; what is you anticipated EC date? I thought the puregon pen hurt way less that my lupron injection lol &#8211; everyones different lol.

Bizy &#8211; I hope your af is close by too! You must be itching to start!

Starbright &#8211; Sorry to hear you had a rough week. It looks like we continue to be on the same schedule &#8211; my baseline scan is Monday morning too! Good luck &#8211; we are one step closer.

Sprinflower &#8211; I have brought my mom to a number of appts. I had the same thinking I am not a kid anymore &#8211; yet going through this makes me feel vulnerable at times and so a mom is the perfect person to comfort you. And I just think this is so special that we have our moms and that kind of relationship.

Sue &#8211; Sorry to hear how you are feeling with DR. I always felt the effects at about an hour after too &#8211; yet I will sound crazy but I liked to think that I knew things were working if I felt something lol.

I am back from my friends wedding &#8211; It was beautiful. On Friday I ended up with a huge bruise when I injected &#8211; my first bruise yet. AF arrived today, so I have my baseline scan on Monday!!!!!!!!!! And we did decide to do a frozen sample as a back up plan!!!


Hope everyone has a great weekend!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Girls, what day are you having your transfer done? 

Last time around, my clinic only offered 3 day but since then they have introduced blasto stage transfers. 

I know this has better chances but they have rules like you must have at least 6 embies by day 3 and they must be at least 6 cells. I will be so disappointed if i dont meet the criteria as last time i only had 3 eggs to start with!


----------



## Leilani

My clinic only does 5-day blasties unless it looks like the embryos won't make it that long, or if there is only 1 embryo - in those cases they'll pop it back in on day 3, as better in than out! So we are hoping for a blastie, but it also means that it's more likely they'll not be many/any left to freeze.


----------



## Blue12

My clinic only does day 3 transfers - unless you demand day 5 blastie transfer and that you have the eggs/fertilization to go ahead with this.

I was worried that day 5 was better than day 3 - but I think the success rates are very comparable... check this out...
Results from LTTTC
https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...vf-icsi-day-many-did-you-have-transfered.html
Results from First Tri
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...vf-icsi-day-many-did-you-have-transfered.html


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi girls, I've been away for the weekend so just back checking how you are all doing. 

Sue - it does look like we are on a similar plan. I am hoping AF should come by the end of this week so baseline should be next week sometime. On the question of drinking, I had a couple of glasses of wine last week. As I haven't had any real symtoms during DR I didn't think it would make me feel bad and although I probably should be doing absolutely everything I can to make this work, I've been doing this for so long I can't put everything on hold every time I do some treatment. I will definitely cut out all alcohol as soon as I start stimming and probably after AF has come. My thinking is that its better to be relaxed!!

Blue - so glad that AF has showed and good luck with your scan. Let us know when you are going to start stimming! It's getting very exciting now!

Angel - We are hoping to get to blasto stage as our doc prefers to do that as his success rates are higher with a 5 day transfer but if things are looking difficult and there are not that many embies (unfortunately likely for me because I have a low AMH count) we may go for day 2-3.

Springflower - I totally agree with trying to have someone with you. I'm hoping that DH will be able to come with me just in case I forget!

I'm now on 6th day of DR but haven't really had any side effects. Whilst that's good, because I'm sniffing I'm now paranoid that I'm not doing it right and that the drugs aren't going in. I'd really like some symptoms so that I at least feel SOMETHING! Anyone else without symptoms???

x


----------



## Starbright

Hi everyone
Blue how did your scan go today? Do you know when you will start stimming?
I have got to keep DR for another week as the womb lining isn't thin enough yet and there's still some fluid. So I've got to have another baseline next week and see if there has been an improvement.
How are the rest of you going? xx


----------



## Wishing Well

Hi ladies, 

Went for my final scan this morning and I have lots of lovely big follies ready for collection at 8am on Wednesday :happydance::happydance::happydance:

They are a bit worried about how many are in there and the jump in size and numbers since Friday's scan so I am not stimming again...they've asked me only to use my Synarel this evening, plus my mega HCG injection at 10pm tonight.

Am scared, excited, anxious all rolled in one, with a very bloated and tender tummy! Also am totally exhausted!

Fingers and toes crossed that the follies they saw today contain some eggs on Wednesday [-o&lt;xxx


----------



## Blue12

Wishing well - fxd for you and lots of :dust:

Starbright - that is too bad that you have to DR for a bit longer - but good that they are taking the right steps.

BabyChristie - I had mild headaches with DR but otherwise really not anything either. Goodluck!

I am on cd3 af has been so heavy.
I went for my baseline scan today. I have 46 follies. 25 follies on my right and 21 on my left. Yikes that seems to be a lot, which kind of concerns me. Another thing that I feel a bit concerned about is that I have one follicle already at size 10(they said it is not a problem at all but I feel a bit worried). Also my lining is still quite thick at 7 - I didn't ask them if that is a problem. ***I wonder if I will have to DR longer like you Starbright***


----------



## BabyChristie

Wishingwell - fantastic news! Good luck for Wednesday, hope it all goes well and you get some lovely eggs.

Blue - I've heard AF can be a bit of a nightmare after DR, but hope you are ok. Excellent that you have so many follies. My clinic has said that if there is a big 'lead' follie during stims, then it is possible to 'let that one go' so in some way trigger that one or let it get too big and then concentrate on the smaller ones so that you get more. It's rare but they said its possible. They do everything they can to get the highest numbers. Did you have an AMH test at all? Just wondered how your numbers compare with your level is you know it? All looks great tho so fingers crossed everything goes well over the next couple of weeks.

x


----------



## Blue12

I got the go ahead to start stims today. I am kind of nervous. I used to be really quick at injecting for DR - but now it is 3 needles and some mixing involved.

BabyChristie - My amh was 33.5 which was in the high range which seemed to compare to my ovarian reserve the last 2 cycles (I had about 30 follies on day 3 the last 2 cycles) so I was very surprised today to find that I had 46 much more than my usual 30!

2 hours until I do all my injections lol.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue - that's excellent news but its all happened so quickly today, you must be in a bit of a state of shock! As we've said, DR is so surreal that stimming in a couple of hours must feel really weird. Really exciting though - loads of follies and you could be PUPO in a little over 2 weeks......:happydance::happydance: Good luck with the injections. When will the first scan be now?

Your AMH versus follie count is really interesting and gives me hope. If your figures can be so different, then maybe there's hope for me and my AMH of 7.27...... :shrug:


----------



## sue1411

Blue - congrats on starting your stimms and on getting all those follies already. Hope the new injection goes well 

Wishing Well - :dust: for wednesday. I'm sure you're going to get lots of lovely eggs.

Starbright - sorry about your scan, but better to get everything right now :hugs:

BabyChristie - I had absolutely no DR symptoms last time and it worked fine. What is AMH testing? - they don't do that at our hospital.

Angel - We're going to play it by ear with the transfer day this time round, depending on quality & quantity of any embies on day 3.

Leilani - Hope the stimms are going well

AF is due tomorrow but no signs as yet. Our hospital pre-books the baseline scan weeks in advance so mine will be fixed for next tuesday whether she turns up or not. My lining is normally too thick so I really want a heavy AF this time around. Its quite funny saying that when I think of how often I used to curse getting AF at all in the past :wacko:

x


----------



## Blue12

That is what I am thinking BabyChristie! DR does something to help increase numbers.

My next scans are on cd 7 Friday, cd 9 Sunday, and cd 11 Tuesday.


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I was away for the weekend. Glad to hear all seems to be going well.

I'm still waiting for :witch:. I'm coming up on 7 weeks and I'm getting impatient! I'm going to give it another week or so, then I'm calling the Dr. again!


----------



## Blue12

Did my first stim injections, 2 of them plus 1 dr still - ugh not fun at all!


----------



## ANGEL223

Wishing well - good luck with the big one tonight and of course wed!

Blue - wow great numbers there - i can only wish! 3 jabs - NASTY!

Starbright its sooo fustrating when you just want to keep moving ahead!

Bizy & Sue - hope AF shows soon !

Im a bit concerned about my treatment this time around. I had nurse app day before starting, have my schedule but dont see a Dr till 21st after down reg and stims and only then will i have a scan to determine my EC date!! Perhaps im worrying about nothing but im interested to hear all your comments!


----------



## Leilani

Hello All, it's been busy in here over night!

Glad to hear we are (almost) all on the train now - sorry the witch hasn't got you yet Bizzy.

Wishing Well - FX for Weds.

BabyChristie - just had a look on my AMH chart, and you are in a slightly beter position than I am, you are just on the 25th percentile (on the cusp between 80% chance of 6+ eggs and 50% chance of 6+), whereas I'm more like 18th percentile! I don't think you can accurately compare follicle count to the AMH number. Blue is borderring on the 90th percentile - so if you use her as a standard, you should get up to 8-13 follicles and I should get 6-9. AMH is still a relatively not-widely researched/reported measure, so I'm trying not to get too bogged down by what it could mean.

Can any of you ladies feel your ovaries working/shutting down? I think I can, but it could be in my head!

I had my first blood test yesterday, and my E2 level was 359 pmol/L (which is 98 on the pg/ml scale), which apparantly is a bit on the low side, but nothing to be concerned about - and after spending hours yesterday Googling it, I'm happy. Have my next blood test on Thursday and first (only?) scan on Fri or Saturday. It seems my clinic isn't big on doing scans, and only do 1 or 2 - I guess they know what they are doing! Sounds a bit like your place Angel, so I don't think we need to worry.


----------



## BizyBee

Ouch Blue! Hope you're not too sore.

Sorry Angel, I am no help with schedules. I do think it's a little odd that you won't have a scan while stimming though.

Leilani, glad your E2 level is nothing to be concerned about.

Good luck on Wed. Wishing Well!

BabyChristie, hope all is well.

Starbright, sorry you have to continue down regging. 

Sue, hope :witch: showed!


----------



## Blue12

I know that I am lucky to have such a high number but many people have said it is quality over quantity which makes me worry that I have a lot of nothing good.

I kind of felt like I could feel my ovaries shutting down - but man I can sure feel my ovaries already growing eggs - they are a it tender feeling and like they have a full and pulsating feeling OR........it is all in my head lol.


----------



## BabyChristie

Sue - AMH is a blood test that some clinics do to try to predict how many follies you might get. It helps them decide how much and which drug you might need before you start. Mine is in the low part of low, so I know not to expect big numbers. I was devestated when I found out, but now I just accept it and have to hope for quality.

Bizybee - It sounds very strange saying it, but I hope AF shows soon!

Blue - ugh, all those injections sound nasty. I'm just going to be on menopur I think, but will find out properly when I'm shown how to inject I guess. I hope all those follies are growing nicely. Don't worry about quantity v quality - there's nothing to say that big numbers can't be of good quality, its not one or the other I don't think.

Leilani - thanks for the notes on AMH. My clinic haven't given me anything - just my number and the rest I've had to research. I really hope you are right about our chances - those numbers don't sound too bad do they? Should give us a good few anyway. I've forgotten what stage you are at - are you DR too?

Just want to say thanks girls, this is really helping me to become more positive about everything. :hugs: :hugs: Day 7 of DR now and have been feeling a bit crappy for the past 2 days. Quite hormonal too but I think this is just AF about to show which I'm really excited about - and that is SO strange because I've spent so long hoping she'll never show! Can't wait to join you guys stimming and scanning. Not long now....


----------



## Leilani

I was upset by my AMH - especially as the clinic manager (an administrator, not a medical professional) gave them to me, and all she could say was what I was reading on my print-out she had given me a few days earlier. After speaking to our FS I felt a bit happier - even though he only said what I expected - it's a numbers game and it only takes one. The best bit was him saying it's not a reflection of quality, just quantity.

A lady on another forum is doing the same protocol as me, and we started on the same day. Her E2 level was about half mine, and if I'm honest, I'm really glad it wasn't higher than mine - is that wrong of me?


----------



## Starbright

Wishing Well good luck for Wednesday.


----------



## BizyBee

I'm sure it's not all in your head blue! Your ovaries have an important job to do!

BabyChristie, I know it's odd to want the :witch:, but hope this is your last one for a very long time!

Leilani, it's not wrong of you at all.


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

How are you all doing? Looks like everyone has started except for Bizy and I! I can't wait to join!! One week today and I'll have started my injections, so I'm not too far behind!

Work is a nightmare at the moment but at least it's keeping my mind off everything and time is passing quicker. I have to admit though, I'm starting to get scared, I keep telling myself it may not work but I'm terrified that it wont. I'm finding it difficult to not to dwell. This whole process makes me feel crazy!!:wacko:

Love to you all, I should be back on b&b properly from Friday when work goes into a quiet bit!

:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Leilani - I was upset too. Mine were given to me over the phone by a nurse how didn't really seem to appreciate how significant they were to me. My mum and gran both started their menopause really early at 38 and I'm 35 so I've always feared an early one. The AMH just seemed to confirm it, but she hardly gave me any info at all. The doc was good tho - emailed him and he said the same as yours - its a numbers game and hopefully we;ll have good quality. Really scared that as this might be a sign of the menopause approaching early that quality might be bad but keeping positive as much as poss.

Bizy - yes, I agree. Hopefully no more AF after this until late next year!

Springflower - sorry to hear work is busy but you'll be with us really soon. Its a hard slog but we'll keep each other going through it.


I'm a bit of a hormonal witch today - anyone else had this on DR or is it just bad PMT this month? Snapping DH's head off about everything and feel REALLY angry one minute, crying the next and then ok 5 mins later. Very weird. Hope this doesn't last long! Hurry up AF!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby Christie - im with you sister! Im not even on DR yet but im behaving like a total witch at the moment! Now i remember why i never got on with contraceptive pills in the past - im angry one moment, crying then laughing hysterically!!

Geez these hormones really can mess with your mind and body!


----------



## BizyBee

Ugh Angel, sorry you feel bad. I hate contraceptives!

Springflower, I hope we both can join the others soon. I'm starting to think I may be waiting until August afterall by the time witch shows. Stims are still a while from now!


----------



## sue1411

BabyChristie & Angel - me too! I don't know how DH it through this last weekend, I've been all over the place!

Having read all your posts, I'm kind of glad I never got an AMH result as I know I would be agonising over that too. All I know is that I was at risk from OHSS last time because of the number of eggs and so they are cutting down my stimms dose this time. This makes me kind of worried but not thinking about it until I get going on that part.

AF started :happydance: & had a good acupuncture session tonight. Not much else to report

Love to everyone


----------



## BizyBee

Yay Sue! Glad AF arrived. I also don't know my AHM level and I'm probably better off!


----------



## Deeni

Hello, I was wondering if I could join this thread? I start my down regging one week from today. I should have Egg Retrieval and Transfer the first week of August if all goes well. I am really excited but extremely nervous. DH and I have been trying since November 2008 and have had numerous medicated cycles and two IUIs. There are no major issues and we basically fall in the unexplained category. I am looking forward to actually having a chance to get pregnant this cycle! I'm really hoping for a BFP!! I am hoping we all have success :)


----------



## Blue12

Welcome Deeni - I hope you get that bfp too!

Sue - Glad af arrived - I had acu tonight too!

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Leilani

Yay Deeni - glad you found us here.


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey Deeni, nice to have you with us. I wish you all the best this cycle.


----------



## Starbright

Hi Deeni! Welcome to the thread
Angel and Baby Christie - I've personally found the DR to be awful in terms of mood swings. I think that's why I took it so badly when I found out I've got to keep DR for longer. Yesterday I started crying when I was driving into work and someone overtook me. lol !
Blue hope the stimming is going ok. 
How's everyone else?? xxxxx


----------



## Leilani

Oh Starbright, that doesn't sound like fun - I hate being overtaken at the best of times - perhaps my FS was tipped off about my normal mood swings that they thought it best I did a short protocol!!

Do you believe that accupuncture works? I'm a bit sceptical, but so many of you seem to use it.

I didn't get much sleep last night - my left ovary was throbbing - it hasn't really let up all day - apart from an hour or so when the right one took over. I went to the gym and did 50 minutes on the stairclimber, which felt surprisingly good - might go again tomorrow, I can't see climbing stairs as being a bad thing to do, I'm steering clear of weights and abs though.

My next blood test is tomorrow morning, hoping for a big rise in E2.


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome Deeni! :hi: We're glad to have you.

I am doing well. I have decided that if :witch: isn't here by Monday, I am going to call and ask for provera or something to kick start it.


----------



## Blue12

Starbright - Sorry to hear how you are feeling with the DR. When is your next appt to determine that you get to start stims?

Leilani - I know I used to be skeptical of acupuncture - and I still have my moments but I figure it can't hurt. Sorry to hear your ovaries are hurting you. You are awesome going to the gym still. I feel so tired since starting the stims. My clinic told me from cd8 and on to stop all "exercise" except light walking - and they said no more bd either.

Bizy - I hope af shows up before monday. I can just imagine how antsy you must be feeling right now to get started.

Today I am feeling a little bit overwhelmed. It feels surreal that I am actually going through ivf and I feel so calm about it. Then because I am so calm about it, I worry that there are other things that I should be doing and the fear if this doesn't work how will I feel. Ahhh ivf journey.


----------



## sue1411

Welcome Deeni. I'm glad you're joining us!

Starbright - I hope you feel better soon. I hate DR this time around. I feel really unpredictable - like I'm not sure if I'm going to be angry over nothing or just burst into tears. Hope it eases off when we start stimms

Leilani - I am so impressed you're going to the gym. I've been really bad and not been for a couple of weeks and now the thought of going is just too overwhelming. I'm giving acupuncture the benefit of the doubt as there does seem to be a lot of evidence around that it does work. Good luck with your blood test tomorrow.

BizyBee - that sounds like a good plan but hope that :witch: shows up for you before then

Blue :hugs:

Today I just fee exhausted. Having trouble sleeping at night lately and I think its catching up with me.

Hope everyone is having a better day


----------



## BabyChristie

Welcome Deeni - not long till you start DR and join the fun!

Starbright - you made me laugh about crying when someone overtook you. I cried in the car today because I couldn't decide which way was quicker to get home from my friend's house!

Blue - sorry you feel overwhelmed. Being calm is no bad thing at all, especially this early on. Things will inevitably get more stressful as we go along, so try to hang on to the chill factor for as long as you can.

Sue - I'm having trouble sleeping too. Woke at 3am this morning and got up for an hour at 4.30am to have a hot chocolate then went back to sleep. I can't seem to turn my brain off - its buzzing 24-7. Drugs maybe???

Leilani - good luck with your tests tomorrow. Really hope you get some great news. Aching ovaries must be a good sign.

Bizy - I'm on AF watch too. Have a few symptoms and due tomorrow, but no real sign yet. I'm getting really impatient now that most people are getting to stim. We'll be there soon I'm sure.


I went for a deep tissue massage today. Hurt quite a bit but felt it do some good and i do feel more relaxed. I'm trying to eat loads of fresh fruit and veg of different types and I'm also drinking one cup of decaf green tea. I'm taking Omega 3 capsules with my pre-conception vitamins - read somewhere that this helps with egg quality but I know I have to stop it near ET as it is dangerous for a foetus. Anyone else doing anything interesting? I've been trying to find any free relaxation MP3's online too and have got an emailed one to try - will let you know how it goes!


----------



## Starbright

Oh BabyChristie you made me laugh too. I'm glad it's not just me!! I have downloaded a relaxation MP3 too (free one) - it's a guided meditation from free-hypnosisdownloads.com. It's really good. I'm also thinking of trying visualisation techniques. 
Bizy hope AF turns up soon. Mine was late and then much heavier than normal (and now into 11th day!!) 
Leilani well done on having the energy to go to the gym. I'm trying to keep up my running but I'm so tired lately! Also, I've heard maybe you should stop too much exercise during ivf but I'm not sure if that's right or not??
Blue my next scan is Monday 12th. Hopefully I can start stimming then. I totally understand about feeling overwhelmed. Massive ((hugs)) to you
Sue hope you start sleeping better and can relax a bit. Do you know when you'll be stimming?
Sorry to anyone I missed! Hope everyone else is doing ok.
xxxx


----------



## sue1411

Hi Girls

BabyChristie - I think you can still take omega3 - see attached link to Zita West's website (https://www.zitawest.com/products.php#Supplements) :shrug: Hope AF started for you ok today. Might give the relaxation downloads a go myself.

Starbright - my baseline scan is scheduled for the 13th BUT....


I'm having a complete nightmare / panic today. I felt really unwell last night and this morning had a kind of mini fit. Had to go to hospital and they said I had had an adverse reaction to the Buserelin :shock:. Apparently its very rare and is usually a one-off occurence but I have to stop doing the injections for 4 days to allow my body to recover before cautiously starting again on tuesday. The fertility nurses have told me to still have my baseline scan next tuesday anyway as there is a tiny chance I might have still downregulated. However if I haven't, then I either have to keep going with DR for another week or worse - cancel this cycle and start again next month! This is all just horrible. Surely missing 4 days of injections will ruin the whole thing? Trying (and failing) to stay calm about all this till after the scan but I feel totally defeated.


----------



## Springflower

eeekkk Sue! You poor thing! That must have been scary. I really hope you don't have to have the cycle cancelled. I'm sending positive vibes your way.:hugs:

I am loving my Zita West relaxation cd, I think it's really helping. I've also just brought a book on fertility and accupunture which I'm hoping will help me understand it all a bit better. I'm struggling with the whole needles make you better thing!

Well I was brave and had a proper look at my meds last night. The gonal one looks ok, that's like a pen but the Ovirelle (sp!) is a proper injection!

Girls I have a question, are you taking time off after EC? I've booked two weeks off but I'm worried I'll drive myself nuts inthe time and may be better off at work.


xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww sue that really sucks. I hope things work out for you and your cycle is still on course!

Blue, hope you are feeling brighter today.

Springflower, last time i only took a few days off after EC. I guess it does no harm to have the time booked off but it will all depend on how you feel/react etc. I was quite sore so was glad of a few days at home. The 2ww is by far the worst part for me as i like to be in control and busy but have learned i have no power over this beast!!

Well i feel lousy today. I have checked the side effects of my pills and i have them all - tired, nausea, sleeplessness, bloated, irritable and so the list goes on but thankfully tomorrow is the last day of them then i have a break for 5 days - yippee!

Wishing well - any update for us?

Hope everyone is keeping well!


----------



## Blue12

Oh Sue - you poor thing. I can't believe that happened. I am glad that you are okay now, but I really hope at your baseline scan that they will be able to continue with this cycle. 

Had a friend who is starting DR in 2 weeks come over to watch me do my 3 needles - she is very afraid of needles and would like if I would come over everyday to do her needles lol. I said I will come for the first few - but that is a lot of commitment. We will see I guess.

Hope everyone is doing well. I can't wait till tomorrow morning to see how my follies are doing and what my blood levels are.


----------



## ANGEL223

Good luck tomorrow Blue - pop in and let us know how you go!

Leilani, how did you get on today?


----------



## BabyChristie

Sue - so sorry you've had such an awful day. Must have been very scary at the time and now really worrying for you. I'm keeping everything crossed that a break for a few days is all you need and that you will be able to continue next week. xx

Blue - good luck tomorrow! Can't wait to hear some high numbers from you!

Starbright - I downloaded the relaxation one from the site you mentioned so will try that tomorrow. had a tiny listen and sounds good, so thanks for the tip.

Springflower - I'm lucky and I'm not working at the mo as I've just finished a Uni course but when I did my first one, I had the whole time off. I think the first week is pretty important as I felt very sore for the whole time after EC. As long as you find something to keep you occupied like meeting friends for lunch and things, maybe 2 weeks R&R is a good thing?

Angel - I have side effects from DR at the mo, but mostly just massive mood swings. Felt so bad this morning I cried about 20 times over nothing and felt massively angry like I couldn't control my rage. Luckily DH is away! Or unluckily because that made me cry again. I'm just so unpredictable! Hope you start to feel better soon. x


Still no AF. It was only due today but I'm feeling really impatient. I do have the usual aches and pains so hopefully it will come in the next couple of days and I can have a scan next week. This bit is just dragging so much....

x


----------



## Leilani

Sue what a bummer - hopefully you've got enough Buserelin running through your system that it keps doing it's job over the next 4 days. In a normal cycle when do you ovulate? At lease they'll be able to tell you on Tuesday what the state of play is. FX.

BabyChristie, where in Nottinghan are you - I went to Uni in Notts and then worked there for a couple of years before I moved to NZ. Hope the witch is flying on your direction right now.

Blue - if your friend wants help with her injections, she should come to your place, I'm sure she'll be fine after a couple. We'll be able to compare blood and follies tomorrow!!

Starbright - perhaps going for a run will invigorate you! That's the sort of thing my DH says all the time when I'm feeling low - and I hate him for it - but he's usually right. How have the moods been today?

Angel - are you expected to get AF after you stop the pill?

Springflower - I'm on holidays next week - so I'm hoping the EC will be earlier rather than later, also I hope my ET is before I go back to school, if not I'll defo take the day of ET off. I think I'd rather be busy than not, and I have a LOT of things I can be busy with next term, as I have exam timetables and a ball to organise

My E2 level has increased to 1726 which is progress, I'm having my next BT tomorrow and a scan at the clinic, so I'll get to see how many follicles I've got growing. My ovaries are still rumbling, but nowhere near as rumbly as they were a couple of days ago, I don't know if this is a good thing or not, maybe I'm just getting used it them, kind of like background noise! I figure they ache when the follicles getting pushed out and now they are on the surface they don't ache so much - I have no idea if this is true or even medically correct, but it makes me feel better!


----------



## Blue12

Thanks Leilani - I like your idea that my friend should come to my house. I know it is more nerve racking for some but you do just have to do it. I think her husband should be able to do it. I wish I had someone who I got to see doing it before I started - although I am kind of proud of myself for doing it lol.

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow too. My clinic doesn't tell me my levels but rather just to adjust my doses if necessary - maybe I can ask them. What cycle day are you on now Leilani? or How many days of stims have you been on?

My ovaries feel so full and are quite sore - can hardly wait for tomorrow morning to come - except for the dildo cam. Tonight I was at a friends for dinner with a bunch of people and no one knows what we are going through. Once in a while the pain in my ovaries would overwhelm me and make me think wow my body is working so hard to produce eggs just to have a chance at what so many of my friends have so easily.

I hope everyone else is well. I know so many of you are waiting for af to come - for one time I hope she comes soon. :hugs: It is kind of scary to be one of the first of July.


----------



## Leilani

Tonight will be my 8th night of stims. Both times when the nurses have rung with my results, they give me the instuctions, then I'd ask what the number was then they say "hang on a minute" tap tap tap, then they tell me. I guess not everybody asks, but there's no reason for them not to tell you (they probably can't refuse).

Hopefully I won't need to be in the stims much longer - I probably have enough Puregon left to last 4 more nights, then if I need more I'll have to pay more, and that stuff isn't cheap! So far I've gotten way more out of the vials than I should have, but I guess 25iu is probably a just a smudge, hardly way more, it just seems it.

Had a lazy day today watching dvds, then did a big grocery shop and bought some treats for EC day - chocolate Hob Nobs - which aren't normally sold here, but occassionally they have them in the foreign food section.


----------



## caline

Hi girls! I've been rubbish at getting on here again.. I've just been sooo busy. Wow, things are really getting going now! How exciting.

Blue, good luck with scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of good follies.

babychristie, hope AF doesn't keep you waiting too much longer. She always holds off when I am waiting too, and its very frustrating.

Sue, how are you feeling now? I hope you can get back on with it soon, and continue with your cycle. How frustrating! :hugs:

Springflower, I had time off in Jan after EC. I had the added complication of OHSS so would have had to have the time off anyway. If I had not had that I would have been ok to go back to work the next day (I was a bit sore afterwards as had a good number of follies). Its really how you feel but I also feel it helps, psychologically, to have a bit of time off after transfer, so this will be covered by your 2 weeks. 

Angel, what tablets are you on?

I am still down regging and have had AF but my clinic keep you going on DR until the blood test appointment which is booked at their convenience:growlmad: If I am already down regged this is just time wasting, but what can I do :shrug: Should be starting progynova tablets on 18th July, all being well.

Lots of :dust: to you all :flower:


----------



## Starbright

Thanks Leilani I'm feeling much better since my major weepy day! Hope you're not feeling too achey. And you, Blue sorry you feel so sore.
Sue sorry to hear what happened. Hope the scan goes well and you have DR'd enough to start the next stage. Good luck
love and hugs to all xxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Yay, AF is here! :witch: She flew in at 4am this morning. Funny thing to be happy about but its nice that she brings something good for once. Horribly painful though so feeling rough but have rung clinic and have my scan on Tuesday morning. I should start stims on Thurs 15th and EC / ET should be week of 26th July. WOW! Feel like things are really hotting up now! Also had good news yesterday that my doc has arranged for a prescription to cover the cost of the progesterone injections I need after ET as the NHS won't cover it in the IVF package. Phew! That's saved us a few hundred pounds anyway.

Blue and Leilani - good luck with your scans and tests. I'm catching you up and will be hopefully right behind you in a couple of days! Leilani - I live near Southwell and am having my treatment at QMC in Nottingham. It's a small world isn't it!

Caline - sorry you are having to DR for ages. Hope the side effects aren't too bad. You'll be stimming soon tho. It's hard to feel in limbo isn't it, funny how I can't wait to inject myself and pump myself full of hormones!

Sorry if I've missed anyone out - hope you are all doing ok.

x


----------



## Sammy2009

Hey Caline - welcome back! lol :hugs:

I collect my meds today for IVF to start this cycle probably around mid next week for a short protocol (10 days of stimms)

Good luck everyone!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Caline - Sorry to hear that you have to DR for so long. :hugs:

Leilani - I didn't realize you were ahead of me. I am on day 5 of stims. How did your scan go? 

Starbright - Hope your DR is still going okay. :hugs:

BabyChristie - So excited for you that AF is here! You must feel like celebrating - except for the pain. I found my af was so heavy compared to normal.

Sammy2009 - Welcome back Sammy. I am excited for you to be starting again. I read from another post you had a fall. I hope you are recovering well.

I went for my scan today. Feeling a little down. The clinic said things are going really well. I have 6 that are at size 1.0 - 1.3 - which they said is good because they are growing evenly, and that some more may catch up. It just seems dissapointing because from 46 follies - only 6 are large enough to measure so far. I need to remind myself from my iui cycle that it was like this and then a whole bunch more caught up. I am cd7 day 5 of stims. I would love to have enough to freeze (I know that is a bit greedy). It is just so expensive to be doing ivf/icsi.


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Caline - Sorry to hear that you have to DR for so long. :hugs:
> 
> Leilani - I didn't realize you were ahead of me. I am on day 5 of stims. How did your scan go?
> 
> Starbright - Hope your DR is still going okay. :hugs:
> 
> BabyChristie - So excited for you that AF is here! You must feel like celebrating - except for the pain. I found my af was so heavy compared to normal.
> 
> Sammy2009 - Welcome back Sammy. I am excited for you to be starting again. I read from another post you had a fall. I hope you are recovering well.
> 
> I went for my scan today. Feeling a little down. The clinic said things are going really well. I have 6 that are at size 1.0 - 1.3 - which they said is good because they are growing evenly, and that some more may catch up. It just seems dissapointing because from 46 follies - only 6 are large enough to measure so far. I need to remind myself from my iui cycle that it was like this and then a whole bunch more caught up. I am cd7 day 5 of stims. I would love to have enough to freeze (I know that is a bit greedy). It is just so expensive to be doing ivf/icsi.

\

Hey Blue!!!! Not been very active just lately as my arm hurts to type but the very best of luck.... you are one step ahead of me!!! :hugs:

I ummed and arrghhed whether to do this month but its either that or wait till mid october cos of the holiday and thats a long time off. If this month doesnt work i might try again... i dunno round about December time, maybe before.

Dont worry hun follies will catch up!!! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Well it wasn't good news - but somehow not surprising. I have 4 good size follicles on my left ovary, an 18mm, 17mm, 15mm + 13mm, and absolutely nothing on my right ovary, much to the FS's surprise! For a while I've suspected it's a dud, but had nothing to prove it other than never really feeling anything on the right, but have only felt ovulation pains on the left (for the 6 cycles I was monitorring myself). My endometrial lining is currently 7.7, and they like this to be 8mm so close enough with a couple more days to go! I'm a bit, well quite a lot, upset by this, as it really reduces our chances of getting a blastie - let alone anything to freeze.

I picked up my Ovidrel injection and will be given instructions this arvo after they've seen the E2 results from this morning's blood test. Will probably trigger tomorrow night, so DH better clear his pipes tonight or tomorrow morning!


----------



## Deeni

Hi Ladies - Thanks for the warm welcome. I am having a hard time catching up with where everyone is in their IVF cycle but I am pretty sure I am pretty far behind everyone! LOL. I start down regging on Tuesday so this is my last weekend that I can enjoy without any drugs. I plan on just relaxing and getting myself mentally ready.

Leilani - I can't believe you are so close to EC! It is almost here. I'm sorry you are disappointed with the number of follies but I have a good feeling for you! I will be keeping you in my thoughts and sending positive vibes!

I'm happy things are moving along for everyone. As Tuesday is quick approaching, I am getting nervous. If anyone has an advice on how to handle things please feel free to share. I need to get ahold of my nerves and get some PMA going. 

I have a feeling this cycle is going to be tough. I feel for anyone who is going through it for the 2nd, 3rd, etc time. I am praying the first time is the charm for us and that we are all successful!


----------



## Springflower

I'm sorry you're dissappointed with your folliciles Leilani, hopefully those four will be perfect.:hugs: Try not be down hearted chick. It's exciting that you are near though! I will keep everything crossed for you.

Deeni - Hiya! I too am starting DR on Tuesday and it's my first time also! :flower: Nerves wise I was bad last weekend, but am hoping I can be more chilled this weekend. I'm going to try and keep as busy as possible so I don't have time to think about it! Easier said than done!

Blue - I'm sure your folliciles will catch up, :hugs: Try not to worry chick.

Sorry everyone I have another question, is it better to inject in the morning or at night? I was thinking at night that way if you start to feel funny you might not notice as you're sleeping...

Love to you all, for those of you wating for AF I hope she gets a move on!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Springflower, my clinic like injection in the morning but im nor sure it really matters as long as its at a time you can regularly keep to.

Leilani, i know its disappointing for you and its so boring to say it only takes one... but it really does. I hope some more follies catch up and you get a good number in the end. Good luck with the trigger - i cant believe you are almost there!

Deeni,Tues will be here before you know it! Have a nice relaxing weekend and do something to take your mind of it all!

Caline, my pills are Norethisterone - they help control the FSH levels i think. Took the last one last night so now expecting AF.
Im sorry you are being kept in suspension for their convenience - i know why they have to but its so annoying!

Yeah Baby Christie-AF has arrived! Good luck Tues.

Sammy - good luck - much better to get going than wait until October!

Thinking about you all and loving sharing the journey! xoxo


----------



## Leilani

That's for your positive thoughts ladies. I feel a bit better now. On another forum I frequent, there was one lady who got a BFP from 2 follicles, and she said her FS did too, so that helps. I guess 4 is a good number, as they do say you only have a 25% chance of getting pregnant if everything is perfect (using conventional baby-making methods), so 4 should be enough.

Springflower - because of the protocol I'm on, I have no choice about when to take my drugs, I would imagine a lot of clinics will just tell you. Are you a good sleeper? I'm not and have had quite a few sleepless nights this week because of the throbbing from my left ovary, so I don't think I'd really prefer one over the other - as I do like feeling my ovaries doing something!

Deeni - I just try and keep myself (or my mind) busy - though I did have a day where I watched nothing but E! I think that numbed all my senses. It is all too easy to let your mind wander in a negative direction, I've also spent a lot of time looking at my wedding photos which always cheers me up.

Sammy - I've loved how quick my short protocol has gone - good luck! Whenever I see your pic I think you are naked, are you??


----------



## sue1411

Hi everyone & thanks for your support. Sorry I've missed a couple of days

Blue & Leilani - don't be too disheartened by the scans. My best friend only had 2 follies and 1 egg collected but she still got her BFP and is due next week! :hugs:

Sammi - Hi & good luck with this cycle

Angel - hope everything is good with you. Are you ringing your clinic on Monday if AF hasn't started?

BabyChristie - yeay for AF starting & great news for getting the NHS prescription. This can all be so expensive.

Springflower - not long to go now!

Deeni - try not to get too stressed while you're waiting (easy to say I know). I'll probably be DRing forever so you won't be left behind.

Caline - Sorry to hear that you have to DR for so long.

Sorry if I've missed anyone. 

Have a nice weekend x


----------



## Leilani

How are you feeling Sue?


----------



## Blue12

Springflower - I think there is no right time to inject lol. In the morning is good because it is much easier to fit into your schedule (like right when you wake up) but that means that you suffer all day with headaches and side effects. Afternoon or evenings are good because based on the clinics blood results they can adjust your dose for that same day. They are also good because you are usually in the comfort of your own home to deal with the side effects - that being said it may be hard to sleep. 

I picked a stupid time of day 3:30 because my clinic wanted it in the evening but I had a couple of weddings to go to and dinners with friends and no one really knows about this so I can do it before and don't have to worry about it. Although dh and I wanted to go to the beach tomorrow and now 3:30 sucks cause it is in the middle of the day.

My right ovary is hurting a lot this morning, but yesterday my left was hurting - I really hope it is catching up - fxd. At acupuncture yesterday she worked on trying to stimulate the left ovary.

Thank you everyone for your support I hope you have a nice weekend.

Leilani - I am so excited that your EC is so soon. People keep telling me all it takes is 1 and so many people have success with just a few.

Deeni & Springflower - You must be so excited to start DR. Its funny I wasn't nervous when I started DR but then a flood of emotions came later lol. 

BabyChristie, Sammy, Caline, Sue, Bizy Bee - Thinking about you too! Hope I didn't forget anyone. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Springflower - I think there is no right time to inject lol. In the morning is good because it is much easier to fit into your schedule (like right when you wake up) but that means that you suffer all day with headaches and side effects. Afternoon or evenings are good because based on the clinics blood results they can adjust your dose for that same day. They are also good because you are usually in the comfort of your own home to deal with the side effects - that being said it may be hard to sleep.
> 
> I picked a stupid time of day 3:30 because my clinic wanted it in the evening but I had a couple of weddings to go to and dinners with friends and no one really knows about this so I can do it before and don't have to worry about it. Although dh and I wanted to go to the beach tomorrow and now 3:30 sucks cause it is in the middle of the day.
> 
> My right ovary is hurting a lot this morning, but yesterday my left was hurting - I really hope it is catching up - fxd. At acupuncture yesterday she worked on trying to stimulate the left ovary.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your support I hope you have a nice weekend.
> 
> Leilani - I am so excited that your EC is so soon. People keep telling me all it takes is 1 and so many people have success with just a few.
> 
> Deeni & Springflower - You must be so excited to start DR. Its funny I wasn't nervous when I started DR but then a flood of emotions came later lol.
> 
> BabyChristie, Sammy, Caline, Sue, Bizy Bee - Thinking about you too! Hope I didn't forget anyone.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks Blue!!!! I tried to pick 9pm as i know im home from work then and we dont go out in the evenings only once per weekend at night... mornings are not good for me cos i am half asleep and always late and in a rush so thats a complete NO-NO!!!! Praying for your BFP!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> That's for your positive thoughts ladies. I feel a bit better now. On another forum I frequent, there was one lady who got a BFP from 2 follicles, and she said her FS did too, so that helps. I guess 4 is a good number, as they do say you only have a 25% chance of getting pregnant if everything is perfect (using conventional baby-making methods), so 4 should be enough.
> 
> Springflower - because of the protocol I'm on, I have no choice about when to take my drugs, I would imagine a lot of clinics will just tell you. Are you a good sleeper? I'm not and have had quite a few sleepless nights this week because of the throbbing from my left ovary, so I don't think I'd really prefer one over the other - as I do like feeling my ovaries doing something!
> 
> Deeni - I just try and keep myself (or my mind) busy - though I did have a day where I watched nothing but E! I think that numbed all my senses. It is all too easy to let your mind wander in a negative direction, I've also spent a lot of time looking at my wedding photos which always cheers me up.
> 
> Sammy - I've loved how quick my short protocol has gone - good luck! Whenever I see your pic I think you are naked, are you??

Thanks... lol. no i have a red strapless dress on... does anyone else not see the red dress? lol

I love the short protocol as well i would never survive the meds or wait of a long one!!! Its funny cos i suspected my last IVF was a dud as well... compared to the first IVF i didnt feel anything like that, my ovaries were not as heavy and before i had trouble walking cos they hurt so much... i was right, 2 follies on the right ovary and none on the left and then i cancelled the cycle. I was worried that if i continued we might not even have two eggs and then they have to fertilize etc and i wanted for our second free try to get some good results and frosties if possible. Doctor advised me to cancel but never forced it and so we decided to accept IUI instead since IVF is not counted until EC has taken place. The IUI was crap, i would never try that again and i knew it would never work but hey you live and learn. This time i have 3 injections of Decapeptyl, Puregon and Menopur so i hope that will boost things slightly.

Good luck for your cycle hun xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Eek - trigger shot tonight and EC 36 hours later (Tuesday morning here - Monday everywhere else in the world!)


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - good luck with the trigger shot!!! Wahoo! This is so exciting. I am sure it is very nerve racking too - but exciting! Millions of :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Leilani said:


> Eek - trigger shot tonight and EC 36 hours later (Tuesday morning here - Monday everywhere else in the world!)

Eeeekkkk!!!!! That's so exciting!!!! I'll be thinking of you! Good luck! Good luck! Good luck!
:hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Good luck Leilani! xxx


----------



## Deeni

Good luck Leilani!! So exciting! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## Deeni

Springflower said:


> Deeni - Hiya! I too am starting DR on Tuesday and it's my first time also! :flower: Nerves wise I was bad last weekend, but am hoping I can be more chilled this weekend. I'm going to try and keep as busy as possible so I don't have time to think about it! Easier said than done!

Hi Springflower - I am so excited that we will be starting at the same time! How has your weekend been? I am so happy the wait is almost over and we get started in two days. I can't wait to inject myself...haha...never thought I would say that!


----------



## Blue12

It is so true Deeni about wanting to inject yourself. It feels for once like you are doing something to help the process - and it is just so exciting that the moment is finally here!

Can't wait for you too!


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies..... I'm back!!! 

Aruba was totally amazing, gutted to be back! DP and I had such a wonderful time, so pleased we went, was exactly what we both needed. 

Been trying to catch up with where everyone is at, nearly there now I think! 
Welcome to Sue and Deeni!! 
Leilani, good luck for Tuesday (Monday for us) I will be thinking of you!! 

It looks like my FET is going to be medicated, will be on Oestradiol Valerate (progynova) from day 1 and then Utrogestan from day 15. i'm really quite nervous about FET, even though we have 4 frosties i'm worried about them surviving the Thawing process. They were frozen at day 1 so we don't know what grades they are yet either, just hoping any praying are little forsties will do us proud.

So how is everyone doing? hope you've all been enjoying this lovely weather in the UK!! 

Lots of love and baby dust to you all,

chesca xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Welcome back Chesca!

I am glad you had a wonderful trip!

So you are on the first meds already? Then on day 15 another kind - for how long?

When is your anticipated FET date?

:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Deeni said:


> Springflower said:
> 
> 
> Hi Springflower - I am so excited that we will be starting at the same time! How has your weekend been? I am so happy the wait is almost over and we get started in two days. I can't wait to inject myself...haha...never thought I would say that!
> 
> 
> Tell me about it!! Have you had your training yet? I can't wait to finally get started, Tuesday can not come quickly enough for me!! Nice to have someone else starting at the same time we can compare notes! :haha: Are you on a short protocal or long - I'm on long.Click to expand...


----------



## Springflower

Hey Chesca - Welcome back! Great to hear you had a fab time in Aruba, I'm jealous! Although the weather here has been lovely so I can't really complain.

I can't work out when you start, have you already? and will change to another drug in two days? or are you waiting until day 1? Sorry being a 1st timer I'm still getting my head round everything!


----------



## Chesca

Oh sorry guys, I keep forgetting most of you are on first (and hopefully only) cycle! 

I haven't started yet. Basically I start taking the first drug on Day 1 of my cycle and then I start the second one on day 15. As AF came last week I will have to wait until August to start. AF is all over the place so hopefully this cycle won't be to long!! 

Let me know if I missed anything out! I forget what I have/ haven't told you all! 

xxxxxx


----------



## Blue12

I was confused too Chesca - sorry that you have to wait for August. :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies - I have a question for those of you who have doen this before, what am I supposed to wear for the egg collection, as I'm not sure If I have to completely undress and wear a gown, of I just slip my lower half off! It's also the middle of winter here and I want to keep my socks on!


----------



## Blue12

Oh I am not sure hun - sorry that is not helpful - but I think you are going to have a full gown on. But I have heard not to wear any perfume or scented things as eggs and embryos don't like it. Oh I am so excited for you!


----------



## Chesca

Hi Leilani! 

I would advise you to waer something comfy! I wore some long leggins and a Tunic top. 
I had to completely strip off and had a gown on. I also had to take off my nail varnish and make-up before hand too! 
You will probably be a bit tendor afterwards and you will be thankful of the comfy clothes!

Hope that helps hunny. Good luck, will be thinking of you.

xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Wow - Leilani fingers crossed for later! Like chesca says, wear something easy to get on and off as you could feel a bit groggy later. i was allowed to keep my bra on but you get a gown and they sould be quite good at protecting your modesty!If you're up to it, pop back later and give us your news!

Chesca, welcome back. Glad you had a lovely time!

Blue, how you doing? You are so good at asking after everyone else but dont tell us much about you!


----------



## Starbright

Just a quick hello. Hope you're all ok.
I had my 2nd baseline scan today - much better than last time. Lining was 3mm. I start stimms tomorrow. Wahey!
Chesca glad you had a lovely holiday! 
xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Yippee Starbright- always good to make some progress!!


----------



## Blue12

ANGEL223 said:


> Wow - Leilani fingers crossed for later! Like chesca says, wear something easy to get on and off as you could feel a bit groggy later. i was allowed to keep my bra on but you get a gown and they sould be quite good at protecting your modesty!If you're up to it, pop back later and give us your news!
> 
> Chesca, welcome back. Glad you had a lovely time!
> 
> Blue, how you doing? You are so good at asking after everyone else but dont tell us much about you!

Angel you make me laugh. I guess I forget or feel my steps aren't as exciting lol. 

I have my scan and bloods this morning (different time zone) and I am very nervous as I really hope they see more follicles than last time. On friday I only had 6 and was so shocked but it was only cd7. Todays scan will be cd 10 so hopefully better. With my iui on cd15 I had 9 so I would think with ivf that I would at least have the same. 

And how are YOU doing Angel lol. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - Thinking about you this morning - hope it goes well. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Blue12 said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> Wow - Leilani fingers crossed for later! Like chesca says, wear something easy to get on and off as you could feel a bit groggy later. i was allowed to keep my bra on but you get a gown and they sould be quite good at protecting your modesty!If you're up to it, pop back later and give us your news!
> 
> Chesca, welcome back. Glad you had a lovely time!
> 
> Blue, how you doing? You are so good at asking after everyone else but dont tell us much about you!
> 
> Angel you make me laugh. I guess I forget or feel my steps aren't as exciting lol.
> 
> I have my scan and bloods this morning (different time zone) and I am very nervous as I really hope they see more follicles than last time. On friday I only had 6 and was so shocked but it was only cd7. Todays scan will be cd 10 so hopefully better. With my iui on cd15 I had 9 so I would think with ivf that I would at least have the same.
> 
> And how are YOU doing Angel lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

Thinking about you and hope you have lots more fat follies! Remember to let us know - lol!!

Im cool - few days med free so enjoying the break before the serious business starts!


----------



## Blue12

Angel - Hope you are enjoying your med free days and I can't wait for the "serious" business to start for you. I am sure you must be excited and nervous. :hugs:

I had a scan and blood today - cd10 - I go back on wed for another one. I didn't get to talk to them because they were so busy but they said they would call me later today. From the papers I saw I have 11 follies - 3 at 20 (2.0) and 1 at 19, 2 at 18, 1 at 17, 1 at 16, 1 at 14, and 2 at 12.


----------



## BabyChristie

Hey girls, just a quickie this afternoon. Hope you are all ok - we all seem to be at different stages and its really exciting to see everyone making progress. :happydance:

Leilani - I hope EC went well today, am thinking of you :hugs:

Blue - Hope the scan was ok and that your follies are playing catch up!

Starbright - glad you got the go ahead now, my baseline is tomorrow so I'm hoping to start stims on Thursday all being well.

Bizy - Any sign of AF yet?

Hugs to everyone else too. 

x


----------



## Blue12

Oh BabyChristie - how exciting hun - your baseline scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## Springflower

Hey Girls :flower:

Well I've had my injection training for Buserlin. The needle is sooooo long!!! Think it's going to be a sleepless night. But at last I'm starting tomorrow!!:happydance:

Blue - Hope the scan went well, 11 follies are good right?!:hugs:

Leilani - Have been thinking of you, I hope everything went well. :hugs:

BabyChristie - Not long now!! Let us know how it goes:hugs:

Starbright - Stimms tomorrow - yipees!!!!!:hugs:

Angel - Enjoy your last few med free days :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Hi everyone

Its so busy on here its hard to keep up with you all O:)

Leilani - Thinking of you and hope everything goes well. Can't wait to find out how you got on :hugs:

Starbright - great news about the scan and good luck starting the stimms tomorrow

Blue - hope you got lots of follies and the results were good today

Chesca - I'm very jealous of your holiday. I've never been to Aruba but it sounds fabulous

Angel - Not long to go now. Enjoy those drug free days!

Springflower - that's so exciting that you're starting tomorrow. Don't worry the needles aren't so bad once you've got the first injection out of the way

BabyChristie - Good luck with your baseline tomorrow

Hope everyone else is doing fine too x

I've being feeling a bit rough these past couple of days - probably as a result of all the Buserelin excitement last thursday. Now I've gone and got a cold too so feeling sorry for myself. Have the baseline scan tomorrow morning anyway but not really expecting much. I can't see how it can all be ok when I've missed 4 injections in a row. I'm also a bit nervous about starting the Buserelin again tomorrow in case it makes me ill again. Its so weird - last time round I had hardly any symptoms at all :shrug:. Have you all told your work you are doing IVF? I haven't but its getting really hard to explain why I'm having to continually have hospital appointments. Anyone got any good excuses?


----------



## Blue12

I have told some people that I have cysts that they are monitoring their growth (not really a lie since follies are cysts lol) and that I might need minor "surgery" to remove them if they grow big (again not really a lie since when they get big enough I will have ER and they will be removing them lol). One person I even had to tell about needles and said it is to try to help the cysts to "avoid" surgery lol (that is where I am definitely lying lol).
:hugs: Sue - I really hope that you are okay starting busereline again. :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

I've just had a look at the Buserelin info leaflet and it says it is intended for men - is this correct???? And that there is another for women. 

Does anyone else's say this? I'm freaking out now that I have the wrong one and I'm supposed to start tomorrow morning. :cry:


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby Christie - good luck tomorrow.

Springflower, you will be fine. The needles always look far worse than they feel. Get a few under your belt and you will be a pro! Im not on the same meds as you but when i google mine it says for cancer treatment so i wouldnt be too worried about what you read!

Sue, i really hope things go ok for you when you start up again. Fingers crossed all is still on track!

Blue, i as more vague than you - anyone who asks gets told i have gynae problems. I work mostly with men so they get a bit freaked at that!!


----------



## BizyBee

Ah, no :witch: yet! :hissy:

I am a little crampy, so hope she's coming. The Dr. will be back in the office on Wed. so I'm going to call then.


----------



## Blue12

Springflower said:


> I've just had a look at the Buserelin info leaflet and it says it is intended for men - is this correct???? And that there is another for women.
> 
> Does anyone else's say this? I'm freaking out now that I have the wrong one and I'm supposed to start tomorrow morning. :cry:



Don't worry Springflower - mine says it is for prostate cancer (male condition too)

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

*Copied from my journal:*

Just back from the clinic. Got 4 eggs from the 4 follicles, plus they removed some cells from a previously unseen, small follicle. I'm happy with that, and it couldn't have been better (other than discovering the scan missed half a dozen follies)!

The EC itself was a bit painful, but the narcotic drugs certainly helped me feel relaxed. Feeling uncomfortable now, but also, in a count your blessings way, feeling lucky that I only had follicles on my left ovary, as I'm sure I'd be a lot more uncomfortable had they had to go to both ovaries.

So will be spending the rest of the day slobbing on the sofa, with DH doing chores!!

And I got to wear a gown and my bra and my purple totes toasties, but it was lovely and warm in the EC room.

Thank you ladies for all your well wishes - it means a lot knowing other people are cheering me on.


----------



## Leilani

Blue, I laughed when I read your post about telling people you have an ovarian cyst - that is exactly the excuse I used for not going out for the for a friends birthday afternoon tea this arvo. A few of my friends (which probably means all of them, as we're a bunch of gossips) know we are going to do IVF, but I've been vague about when we start. I told one friend that I was having a cyst removed under sedation today as they can't start IVF with it there, I then asked her to tell other people I was going to the dentist to get an abscess removed - I know if I went straight for the tooth-ache excuse they would speculate it was something to do with IVF - so hopefully the double bluff will throw them off the scent!

Great news about your follicles too, did they say when your EC is likely to be?

Yep Buserelin is used to shrink prostate tumors, as it surpresses hormones which some tumors generally need to grow. I read the drug info sheet that came with all my drugs, as I like to know generally useless information.

Sue I hope your re-started Buserelin works and your scan shows you are still good to go.

I hope the rest of you are doing well, and Bizy, I hope that is the :witch: knocking on your uterus.


----------



## Deeni

Leilani, glad to hear things went well with EC. When will you hear from the clinic next? Will they call you with daily updates?

Bizy, I really hope AF comes for you soon. That has to be so frustrating but I am sure it is right around the corner.

Springflower, well tomorrow is our time to start! How are you feeling? I am nervous and excited at the same time but nerves are winning out right now. I'm not sure if I am on a long or short protocol. Basically we do the lupron for about a week and when AF comes, we start with the menopur. I should have EC the first week of August. How about you?

Blue, the excuses you gave to your work are seriously great. If I didn't already confess to what I was doing, I so would have stole your idea!!

Sue, good luck with the busereline!!


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - I know you are far away and I don't know you "really" but I could jump up and give you a hug. Your post is so full of positive spirit. I love that you have used a similar excuse - you are right they would be suspicious of a "serious" tooth problem, but would believe an almost true story about a cyst lol. I also love the friends who gossip thing. I have friends like that too - so I didn't tell friends except for my best best best friend (who isn't friends with all my other friends) and some work people.

Tomorrow is the big day Springflowed and Deeni!!!

My anticipated EC date is Friday - and ET is Monday!!! Wahoo!


----------



## hopesforababy

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all some good luck in the next couple of weeks! I start down regging on the 22nd, so probably about a month until ER. But I hope that all of you July ladies have great results and that I can get some hope from all of you!


----------



## ANGEL223

Bizy, i really hope AF shows!

Leilani, sorry you're a bit sore but it will all be worth it! Relax and take things easy for a few days and let you DH look after you!

Wow Blue, EC almost here! Does your clinic open over the weekend to give you updates?

Aww hopesforababy, so nice to have you pop by. I really hope everything works out for you this cycle as you deserve some luck!


----------



## Blue12

My clinic is open 7 days a week and they have a "hotline" that if you call and leave a message they guarantee to get back to you within 2 hours.

How are you feeling Angel? excited? nervous? :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Wohooo - I manage to inject myself this morning! I'm so impressed with myself. No side effects yet to report either, althoug I guess these come later.

Also spoke to the clinic this morning and they confirmed my meds are fine and I shouldn't worry about what the leaflet says. So panic over! :thumbup:

So girls I'm now offically in the gang :happydance:

Leilani - Your EC sounds good, you must be pleased. Rest up now and make sure your OH is spoiling you.:hugs:

Bizy - Hope AF gets a move on! Good news you are getting the cramps now.

Blue - OMG EC on Friday - yippee!!!!! How are you feeling? 

Deeni - Have you done your 1st one yet? I promise it isnt too bad!

Sue - How are you feeling now? Hope you're feeling better chick :hugs:

Angel - Thanks for your help last night, I was in a panic!

Love to you all:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Well, had my baseline scan this morning. DH came with me as I was really nervous! All went ok though - lining at 3.7 and small follies on both ovaries. She counted roughly about 10 which is good for me as AMH test showed I can only expect about 7 although of course all these might not grow. I can start to stim on thurs and got shown how to do Menopur injections - didn't look too bad really. My worry is that they don't want to see my until next Friday which will be 8 days of stimming with no scans or tests. Does that seem a long time to you guys?

Springflower and Deeni - glad you are on the road as of today. You'll be through DR before you know it - it goes really quickly!

Blue - only a couple of days to go! Are you having any more scans before your trigger on Weds?

Sue - hope you feel better and that the scan brings good news.

Leilani - congrats on your EC. It must be a relief to be through it with 4 from 4 - that's really good. When do you find out about fertilisation? Keeping everything crossed that they all become healthy embies!

Bizy - hope they are AF cramps!

Hopesforababy - welcome! Don't worry 22nd will be here before you know it and I really hope this one goes well for you.

As usual, sorry if I've forgotten anyone, I'm finding it hard to keep up!

xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Blue im so nervous! I really want this to work (and i know we all do!) but im more realistic this time around! Injections start tomorrow so im not looking forward to that! Are you anxious about EC approaching?

Baby Christie 10 is a great number - hope they grow nice and fat! Like you,my clinic arent big on appointments and i know previously Leilani said the same about hers so dont worry and trust they know what they're doing!

Sue, Springflower, Leilani, Deeni, Bizy and anyone i have forgotten, hope you girls are all doing well!


----------



## Chesca

Leilani - I'm so pleased EC went well!! When is ET planned for? 

You girlies are all doing so well.... Blue, when is your EC planned for? 

xxx


----------



## sue1411

Hi Girls

Got to be really quick as we've driving down to Bristol tonight for a funeral tomorrow and DH is getting impatient!

Leilani that's great news about you EC. I really hope you feel more comfortable soon. Keep pampering yourself until tfr. That's so exciting - you're almost there!

BabyChristie - glad your scan went well. At our clinic they first see you for a scan on day 8 too. Then day 10 and finally day 12 so probably all normal. Good luck with your stimms later

Springflower - Congratulations hon :hugs:

Deeni - good luck with your first injection

Blue, Angel, Chesca - hope you are all doing well and thanks to everyone for their support :kiss:

Had my baseline this morning. Have 10 small follies on one side and 11 on the other. Blood tests also showed my oestrogen levels are way down so the injections I did have still worked. However, my lining is still thick at 7.2mm. They want me to do another week of DR just to be sure and then start stims next tuesday. I'm really pleased with that. I thought it would be a lot worse .


----------



## Leilani

None of my eggs fertilised.

I'm out of the game and $10 000 poorer.


----------



## ANGEL223

Aw Leilani, i am so gutted for you! I know nothing i say can give you any comfort right now but i sense you are a strong person and hope you and your partner stay close. I am thinking about you both xoxo


----------



## Deeni

Oh Leilani, my heart dropped when I saw your post. I am so so sorry. I don't even know what to say. I feel like this IVF thing is such a gamble. I'll be thinking about you. xxx

Springflower, I did my first shot before work this morning and it was so much easier than I thought it would be. I was on a serious high right after. I think I am going to let DH do the one tonight so he can feel a part of things. Woohoo...we are officially on our way. :happydance: Of course I can't let myself get too excited. I am trying to stay even about all of this.

Sue, I am glad things are moving along for you. We might be stimming around the same time!

Hi hopesforababy, wishing you lots of luck!

BabyChristie, I will be using Menopur when I start stimming. I'll be anxious to know how it goes. I asked my clinic for extra monitoring so they will have me in every other day and eventually every day. But things seem to be a bit different in other countries. Definitely seems like less scanning/monitoring.

Hope all you other girls are doing well.


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - There are not even words right now. I am so sorry doesn't even begin to express things. I can't even imagine the devastation right now. There is no comfort in the world to fix this pain. I hope that you and your dh can take some time for yourselves right now. 

Endless :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

To be honest this process is so scary each step. I am so nervous because when I went for my scan on Monday - I was feeling so full and bloated and in pain and it was terrible. They did adjust my doses for mon and tues. Since Monday evening at my acupuncture session - I have not had the bloated feeling or nearly the same pains in my ovaries at all - I am freaking out thinking that I have ovulated all the eggs. Tomorrow can't come soon enough.


----------



## BabyChristie

Leilani - I know there is nothing I can say to make you feel better about the devestating news but I am thinking of you and send you all the :hugs: in the world. I hope that you and DH have some time together to come to terms with what's happened and that your clinic provides good support at this time. I'm so so sorry. xxxxx :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Leilani, I'm so sorry to hear your news lovey. I just don't know what to say. That's horrible horrible news for you. :hugs:

I'm thinking of you.:hugs::hugs:

xxx


----------



## Blue12

My scan was good this morning. I was petrified because since my acupuncture session on monday I have had no soreness in my ovaries and no bloating - I thought maybe all the eggs released. But luckily it was good news I have 20 follies. Now my only concern is that originally they thought that my egg retrieval would be Friday - but it could be Saturday (they are going to see what the doctor says after seeing my blood work). This means that I am supposed to be going in tomorrow for monitoring (scan and blood) but I am supposed to be driving my friend to have her egg retrieval. Yikes this news will be interesting - hopefully I can figure something out.


----------



## hopesforababy

Leilani, I am so sorry to hear about your news. :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

It is so busy over here! I'm excited for all of you!

To all you ladies just starting injections, good luck! I hope they are easy and you all get some great follies!

Blue and Baby Christie, it looks like you are both going to have a good number of eggs. Hopefully you aren't getting too uncomfortable and that ER goes well for both of you!

I had to do another hysterosonogram this morning. Dang! I forgot how painful it was! But everything looked good, so that is a plus. And it looks like I'll start DR on July 22 and stimming on Aug 7! I'm getting anxious!

Hope everyone is doing well and that BFP's are on the way!


----------



## sue1411

Leilani - :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make it better but I'm thinking of you lots x


----------



## Chesca

Leilani - I am so so deeply sorry! I know these words don't really mean much right now but just know that we are all here for you!! 

Chesca xxxx


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - we are all thinking about you like crazy. :hugs: Do you have a follow up appt booked to talk with them about this?

I am yet again going for a scan and bloodwork this morning - this should be my last and I should be triggering tonight for EC on Sat. I dropped my friend off for her EC today and after my appt I have to go back and pick her up. I am very uncomfortable now and just want to get past this part. I am bloated and feel sick and constipated and tired and just yuck. I don't think it helps that I am tired right now - so I have less tolerance for everything lol.

I hope everyone else is doing well - busy injecting away - and bizy tell that dang af to get here quick.

:hugs: to all!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls - looks like we have all had the wind knocked out of our sails by Leilanis bad news! I know it sure made me think about things! Hun, i hope you are doing ok?]

Blue - you pic has changed but im not sure how?? Hope your appoinment went ok today and things are on track for your trigger. All the very best of luck - will be thinking about you!

Im still doing my down reg injections and am convinced im going through menopause right now - hot sweats, sleelpless, tired, irritable!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Off now to shout at DH because im too hot (lol!!!)


----------



## sue1411

Hi Girls

Blue - I'm sorry you're feeling rough but that's a great number of follies. Lots of luck for your trigger tonight - really hoping that will be your last injection! :happydance: Will be keeping everything crossed for you for a good EC on saturday.

Deeni- Yeay for a good first injection. You're well on the way now.

Angel - I'm with you on the rubbish DR symptoms but at least we know its working! I think we are perfectly entitled to rant at our poor DH's in lieu of them not having to have any injections O:)

Bizi - Any sign of AF yet?

Hoping - HSG's are one of the most painful thing ever so I'm very sympathetic. Great news you've got your date to start DR. It'll come round really quickly.

Leilani - :hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok x

I've not had anything nasty happen again since restarting the Buserelin on Tuesday so hoping that last week's drama is going to be a one-off. Won't have anything much to report now until the second baseline scan next week. We're trying to move house in the next month, which isn't exactly relaxing but hoping to exchange contracts very soon and then at least the uncertainty part will be gone if nothing else. I hate not being in control of stuff, which I guess is why the whole IVF process is so hard. Off to go and scoff chocolate biscuits.


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue - Any news from your scan today??? Have you got the go ahead to trigger now? Thinking of you x

Angel - I know what you mean about down reg side effects. I've been on the sniff one for two weeks now and its driving me crazy. Was fine to start with but now - headaches, tired, weepy, grumpy, sneezy. It's like all the 7 dwarves in one go! Hope you feel better soon. When are you starting stims?

Well, I did my first injection this evening for stims. Very fiddly but went ok apart from stinging quite a bit. Bearable though. I'm just dreading the progesterone Gestone injections after EC. They are intra-muscular and really tricky apparently and I'm already frightened! Ah well, I'm on to phase 2 anyway. 8 sleeps until my first scan....

Hope everyone is ok xxxx


----------



## BizyBee

No, AF is not here yet! However, I talked to the Dr. and I have an appointment tomorrow. Not sure what they'll do, as it will depend on what my lining looks like and my blood work. I got my protocol, which is about 6 weeks long. I hope I can start soon!

BCP - 2 weeks,
Lupron - 1 week,
Stims and Lupron - about 2 weeks,
HCG trigger shot, Retrieval, Transfer a few days later (anywhere from 3-5 days)


----------



## BizyBee

Leilani, it broke my heart to read your post. Thinking of you. xx :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Angel - you are so right that the wind has been knocked out of everyones sails being devastated for Leilani. Millions of :hugs: Angel sorry to hear the DR symptoms that you are dealing with right now.

Sue - Glad to hear that you haven't had any more reactions from the burselin. Hopefully everything shows up well at your baseline scan next week.

Babychristie - So exciting that you started your stims. What are you stimming with again - sorry I can't remember. 8 days until your scan is exciting!

Bizy - sorry that af still isn't here - but awesome you got your schedule - my friend who had her EC today had the exact same timeline - but different meds for DR.

:hugs: to everyone else!

I survived my chaotic day. It is "official" I am triggering tonight - 1am ahhhhh! And EC is Saturday at 11am. SO I have all of my instructions - I am freaking out about my hcg trigger because this time it is an intramuscular one - yikes. Also kind of dissapointing...the nurse says that my blood levels were so high today she thinks it is OHSS...so I may have to have everything frozen and have a FET. Obviously we will have to see what even happens at EC...but she says it is likely. I am now drinking more than ever and lots of gatorade and she said to eat lots of salty food. I am heading to acupuncture tomorrow so I really hope that she can do something like she did on Monday. The only good thing about this is that it validates how terrible I was feeling this morning. I really hope things turn around - I really want to have a fresh transfer...but all we can do is wait, see, and hope.


----------



## BabyChristie

Bizy - sorry AF isn't here yet but good news that you have your protocol sorted. Hopefully they can get you going very soon.

Blue - really exciting that you are triggering but I'm sorry about the possibility of OHSS. I'll keep everything crossed that things calm down over the next couple of days and that you can do a fresh transfer this weekend. It's almost here and if feels like only yesterday we were counting down to the start! You've been so positive all the way you deserve the best outcome and I really hope you get it. Sending you lots and lots of :dust: honey.

Sue - have you started to stim yet, I'm losing track!

x


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

Please can you join you all, I am currently on day 36 of my 2nd med fet, embies being thawed 26th July, ET will be one day that week!

Georgina x


----------



## BizyBee

Welcome georgina! :hi:

Blue, hope acupuncture sorts things out and it goes well on Saturday!

Babychristie, how are you feeling?

Hope all is well ladies!


----------



## sue1411

Blue - As well as the water, last time I was told to eat lots and lots of protein rich foods and have about 3 yoghurts a day to avoid OHSS. Don't be disheartened just yet - things can turn around again really quickly and your blood levels may be ok when they next test you :hugs:

BabyChristie - congrats on starting stims. I've probably got till next Tuesday now before I join you.

BizyBee - good luck for your appt tomorrow 

Welcome Georgina!


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies, thenk you so much for yuo kind words, thoughts and :hugs:, it really does mean so much to me.

Still feeling pretty low, and as I put in my journal, also feling really angry about the total lack of support I've recieved from my clinic. If they weren't the only clinic, I certainly wouldn't be going back there ever again. I was a bit annoyed on EC day, as my FS didn't even pop his head round the curtain and see how I was (another FS did the EC), I know he was around, as I heard his voice when I arrived and saw him talking to a nurse as I was leaving. Very, very poor service.


----------



## Sammy2009

Keeping everything crossed for you Hun and I hope u can continue with the fresh cycle!!! Xxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck Blue!! Yeah for EC!!

BabyChristie, just remember to warm up the progesterone and the injection site for those. It will burn a little during the injection, but it makes it better in the long run.

Bizy, how long after AF will you start down regging?

Sue, hope you next scan goes well.

And welcome Georginaa!!


----------



## Deeni

Hi, was wondering if I could ask a question regarding the injections in the stomach. I've only done 5 shots so far and have rotated sides but I noticed that my stomach muscles seem to be hurting. Is this from the needle jabs? It is not like AF cramping or anything but feels more like I pulled something while working out. How am I going to feel after 2+ more weeks of this?!

Hope everyone is doing well. So exciting to read about everyone's journey. I really pray we get lots of BFPs on this thread.


----------



## Blue12

ANGEL223 said:


> Blue - you pic has changed but im not sure how??

I changed it - to a pic of my other dog. Go to quick links and then change details and change avatar. :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Sorry I am posting a million times...

Dh just did my trigger shot - in the butt - with the 1.5 inch needle!!! I almost passed out. I was so worried about dh not being able to do it - and him passing out - that he was sitting and I was standing - and suddenly I felt so sick I thought I was going to faint and puke. Yet it really wasn't so bad. He was so calm and confident I think we will make it through the daily PIO (progesterone in oil) shots in the butt. Phew....


----------



## Leilani

Oh Blue - just think of it as the last shot (for a couple of days!) Can't believe you had to stay up so late to do it - hope you can get some sleep now.


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies

Sorry haven't been on for a couple of days, my PMA appears to have taken a holiday.

Leilani love it's good hear from you. Keep taking it easy. Can't believe the clinic hasn't called to check on you. :hugs:

Blue - Yeay for the trigger shot!! You are being so brave lovey. :hugs:

Deeni - Sorry I haven't had the same thing as you. My tummy does look like a pin cushion though!:hugs:

Georginaa - Welcome!!:hugs:

Love to everyone.xxx:hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Leilani I am really sorry to hear what happened. Thinking of you xxx
Blue - good luck for EC on Saturday
Hope everyone else is doing ok xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Blue, just popping by to wish you all the best for EC. Hope everything goes well - will be thinking about you all day (cause with the time difference, i have no idea what time you go!!!)

Will catch up with everyone over the weekend!
Have a good one xoxo


----------



## Springflower

Morning Ladies :flower: Just checking in to say hi! Nothing exciting to report from me, still stabbing :haha: PMA has returned, so that's a relief!

Blue am thinking of you today, hope there was lots of lovely eggies there. :hugs:

Love to you all :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone, how are you all doing this weekend?

Blue - thinking of you and hoping everything went well. 

Georgina - welcome!

Springflower - glad PMA has returned!

Bizy - any news from the doc this week or any sign of AF yet??

Sue - hope you will get to start stims on Tues, when do you find out?

Deeni - I am injecting into my legs so I'm not sure about the tummy issues I'm afraid. My leg goes dead for a couple of minutes after each injection but other than that I don't feel or see much.


I've had 2 stim injections now and today I really started to feel twinges in my ovaries. Some really strong ones on each side too, which is reassuring in one way that things are 'waking up' and starting to work but worrying that I'm starting to feel things too early. Did anyone else get twinges and feelings this early on? I am supposed to wait until next Friday for my first scan but I'm ringing them on Monday to organise one earlier. I'm on a pretty high dose so I'm really concerned things will all happen too soon without them doing any monitoring. Otherwise, I have all the menopause / DR side effects still - hot flushes, headaches, tiredness, forgetfulness, weepiness, etc. Hoping these will subside soon????


----------



## sue1411

Just jumped on quick to say Hi to Blue and hope everything goes well today :hugs::hugs:. Will be back for a proper post tomorrow.


----------



## Blue12

I just got home from EC - very sore - but ok. They said that I didn't have fluid in my body so we should be able to have a fresh transfer assuming fertilization goes well, which we should find out tomorrow. I got 20 eggs! Thanks for everyones support. 
:hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Yeeha - Well done Blue. What a great number - no wonder you are sore! Fingers crossed got get some good ones from that lot and get to go ahead! Rest up and keep us posted!

Im a bit late but welcome Georgina!

Deeni i got some muscle pains last time - DH was giving me the injections and i was tensing up my stomach which i think caused the pain?? Im sure a quick call to your clinic will put your mind at ease!

BabyChristie, im getting some ovary sensations after my first stims injection today - sort of like a full, pulsing sensation. Again, if it puts your mind at ease, its always better to check things out with your clinic!


----------



## Springflower

Blue thats fab news!! Will they give you a call today to let you know what quiality the eggies are? How was the actual EC? Did you feel anything while they did it? Sorry for all the questions!! Hope OH is being your man slave today!:hugs:

Ohhh BabyChristie - you are on the move now!! How exciting to be getting nearer. I haven't been through this before but as you say I would give your clinic a call on Monday to put your mind at rest. Let us know what they say. :hugs:

Girls - I don't think I'm suffering from any side effects from the DR, is that normal? I'm not sleeping well but when I'm stressed or worried about things thats normal for me. I'm worried DR isn't working, am I being stupid?

Hope everyone is doing well.:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue - Amazing news! So so pleased for you. I hope you get a call from the clinic today with really good news!

Angel - thanks for that, I'm reassured that its not just me. Things are much quieter in that area today so I guess it will just come and go at times. I'm definitely calling them tomorrow tho and won't rest until I get a scan early next week!

Springflower - when did you start to DR? I didn't have any side effects for a week or so and was convinced it wasn't working, particularly as I was sniffing and didn't know whether any was going in! But, after that I got quite a few side effects - headaches, fluey feelings, weepiness all the time and hot flushes when I go to bed. They have got much less over the past 24 hours as the stims take effect so its only temporary. But don't worry that you don't feel anything - you may feel them later, or not at all. Everyone is different.

Hope everyone else is ok. 

xx


----------



## Blue12

only 3 fertilized with icsi out of 20 :cry:

i know it only takes one but it is just so shocking :cry:


----------



## BabyChristie

Oh Blue, I'm so sorry. You must both be really shocked. :hugs::hugs: What has the clinic said? I really hope that things with your embies go well over the next couple of days. It really does take just one, its true. I know it must be hard but try to keep positive. It can still happen for you honey. :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Oh Blue honey, I'm sorry. I know you're upset but you only need one good one. Keep strong.:hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Blue - :hugs:. They could be three brilliant quality embies tho and three is still three real steps closer to a BFP. When is your tfr date? Don't give up yet, its still not bad news x

BabyChristie - Great that things appear to be working - at least you know you're responding! The Buserelin dose should keep things in check to a point but you're right to contact the clinic just to be sure. Hope you get an earlier scan out of it. I have another baseline scan on tuesday but they said last week that my oestrogen levels are already very low so hopefully just a formality before I start stimms on tuesday night. I can't see how my lining will have got any thinner tho without another period :shrug: 

Springflower - I think every DR is different. On my last attempt (which worked), I had no side effects or symptoms whatsoever. this time I had a massive overreaction and had to stop for a bit. Don't worry, I'm sure everything's going to be ok. When is your baseline scan?

Angel - yeay for starting the stimms

Hi to everyone else and hope you all had a good weekend x


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh Blue, I'm sorry to hear your news. But those are your fighters and you keep strong for them! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

And it sounds like we've also got some good stimulation going on here, too! Keep it up!

I start DR on Thursday and am so excited! But I'm also a bit stressed as SIL is going in to have her baby on Wednesday and don't really know how I'm going to handle being around a newborn.


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww Blue thats so sad! Try and stay positive as you have still got 3 wee fighters needing a mamma!

Hopes, almost there! Cant believe it! I know what you mean about the SIL! Im meeitng an old friend this week who moved away - shes home to show of her new born baby boy!! Its sooo hard - harder for you as its family!

springflower, babychristie, sue, leilani and everyone i have forgotten, hope you are all keeping well!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> only 3 fertilized with icsi out of 20 :cry:
> 
> i know it only takes one but it is just so shocking :cry:

Oh hun... i dont know what to say.

My hospital always said they wanted to keep me to a fairly low number of follicles and eggs since the lesser amount of follicles provided better eggs... at first i thought... yeah right! but after reading many posts on here i think they are right! They said ideally they were aiming for 9-15 follies, that would be perfect but no more. I had 9 good ones in my first round and i was disappointed but they were pleased. I had 6 eggs and again they were pleased but i was disappointed after hearing everyone else getting 20+ but out of the 6 eggs all fertilized, 2 grade 1 got put back resulting in a BFP and 2 were frozen... two were too slow!

I really believe they have over stimmed you this cycle and now i am worried since you were on the same meds as me. I dont want loads of follies cos i hate the EC but i would like about 11-15 that would be good for me. If i got 10 eggs i would be more than happy but no more than that now.

I slag my hospital off for lots of reasons but it seems they may be right here... i hope they know what they are doing on this cycle.

BUT Blue, you have 3... they will probably be top class, even if only two make it then thats a fantastic amount to have put back in in one go. OK there may not be any frosties but you may not need those eh? All is not lost.... remember you could still get BFP and have twins from this lol. All the best of luck hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chesca

Blue - Firstly, Well done on EC! I know 3 out of 20 is a little disappointing but fingers crossed they are 3 grade 1 embies. When is ET planned for?

Hope everyone is doing well with injections etc. I know I'm not cycling as planned but I'm still here willing you all on!! 

Chesca xxx


----------



## Chesca

Sammy2009 said:


> Blue12 said:
> 
> 
> only 3 fertilized with icsi out of 20 :cry:
> 
> i know it only takes one but it is just so shocking :cry:
> 
> Oh hun... i dont know what to say.
> 
> My hospital always said they wanted to keep me to a fairly low number of follicles and eggs since the lesser amount of follicles provided better eggs... at first i thought... yeah right! but after reading many posts on here i think they are right! They said ideally they were aiming for 9-15 follies, that would be perfect but no more. I had 9 good ones in my first round and i was disappointed but they were pleased. I had 6 eggs and again they were pleased but i was disappointed after hearing everyone else getting 20+ but out of the 6 eggs all fertilized, 2 grade 1 got put back resulting in a BFP and 2 were frozen... two were too slow!
> 
> I really believe they have over stimmed you this cycle and now i am worried since you were on the same meds as me. I dont want loads of follies cos i hate the EC but i would like about 11-15 that would be good for me. If i got 10 eggs i would be more than happy but no more than that now.
> 
> I slag my hospital off for lots of reasons but it seems they may be right here... i hope they know what they are doing on this cycle.
> 
> BUT Blue, you have 3... they will probably be top class, even if only two make it then thats a fantastic amount to have put back in in one go. OK there may not be any frosties but you may not need those eh? All is not lost.... remember you could still get BFP and have twins from this lol. All the best of luck hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Sammy,

I had 38 follies and ended up with 9 eggs at EC. I had ICSI and ended up with 4 fertilisted. I was on Buserelin 0.5ml for 11 days before starting on Menopur 75 IUI (and continuing the Buserelin) for 9 days then HGC 10,000 IU. 

The Clinic were a little concerned my follies were high but they just monitored me more closely. Hope that helps put your mind as rest hun. 

xxx


----------



## Blue12

Yes Sammy it wasn't that my clinic was trying to get unreasonable eggs. Of the 20, 12 were mature - it was just fertilization that was our problem. Also from my understanding at this point - first time ivf is an experiment as they don't know how each individual will react to the meds. I was quite pleased with mine - again it is fertilization that is harder. Also I likely have more because of my age and my ovarian reserve. At my baseline scan (no meds) I had 46 follicles.

That being said...
So guess what I have just got home from the hospital - called the doc cause my breathing was getting bad - they did xrays, ecg, and blood work , seems okay except it came back postivie for a blood clot - although he said it is just an uber sensitive test - so I have been given blood thinner and have to go back for a full test for blood clots tomorrow. And my clinic said to come in tomorrow for possible draining. Yuck. It was all I cuold do to not cry in the hospital. Although I do have hope for my embies, I am glad to be okay and have come to terms the likelihood of a frozen or a new fresh down the road.


----------



## ANGEL223

Blue sweetie, you really are having a rough time of it! Take good care of yourself! Does that mean you wont be getting your transfer this time around? Would you consider discussing ICSI with your clinic - although a bit extra, with great number of eggs like you had, it might be worth it for better fertilisation? Thinking about you!


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue - you're really having a time of it arent you? I hope the clinic is taking good care of you and that this blood clot issue sorts itself out without too many problems. When are you hoping for transfer and are you going to hopefully be able to put two embies back? :hugs:

Sue - fingers crossed that tomorrow's scan goes well and you get the go ahead to start stims. What drugs / dosage are you going to be on? I'm not sure about the womb lining situation, but hope it will be ok at the scan.

Hopes - almost there! Thursday will be here before you know it. I know its going to be hard to be around a newborn - I find it impossible to be in the same room as my in-law's baby at the moment. But I did see a friend with a 9 week old on Friday and maybe it was because I was going through the process or that she had IVF too, but I did find it a little easier because I was thinking that this COULD be me in a little while. You will get there, and you could be growing a nice bump in a couple of month's time!


I managed to get a scan booked in for tomorrow so that they can check me. Maybe I'm being a bit dramatic but I think the idea of leaving me injecting a really high dose (300 of menopur) for 8 days for a first time IVF is a little irresponsible. My ovaries are already hurting quite a bit. I just know from IUI that I respond really quickly - even with 75 of gonal F. I have a low AMH so won't get high numbers but it doesn't mean they won't grow quickly.  Anyway, I shouldn't rant and just be grateful I get to find out more tomorrow. OMG, now I'm quite nervous that there won't be many follies at all........


----------



## Leilani

Hi ladies, I've been keeping up, just not saying much!

Blue - so sorry to hear you are having a tough time of it just now, and that you are disappointed in your embryos. What time is you appointment at the hospital?

BabyChristie - I know how you feel about the lack of monitoring - it was one of the things I mentioned to our FS today, and said I'd want more scans next time. I'd done 7 nights of stims before the scan. Glad you've got a scan booked for tomorrow. Have you had bloods done?

Angel (and BabyChristie) - glad to hear your ovaries are starting to do their thing. One thing I learnt today was that your follicles that are going to develop start going into over-drive almost straight away, (which is why increasing the stims dose after more than a couple of days is not effective in increasing the number of follies), so the sooner you start responding the better, so it's good to feel rumblings early on! 

Springflower - how are you feeling, I see you've had some ups and downs over the past few days, I know you don't think it's the drugs, but I'm sure it is. Do you know what your clinic do during egg collection - I was sedated with a narcotic - which made me feel very spaced out, but I was totally aware of what was going on, and it did hurt when they put the needle through wherever it is they put it through to reach your ovaries, and I could feel each follicle they drained, but it really was just for a second each time, and made me jump everytime, as I couldn't feel anything else.

Starbright - after a week of the stims, how are you going? Have you had a scan yet?

Sammy - No two people respond the same way to the drugs, and for a lot of us, the first cycle really is a bit hit and miss. There are just so many variables in this "game" - almost too many really.

Chesca - sorry you aren't starting til next month now, but it's great that you are here supporting us, it is really appreciated.

Sue - are you all good to go on tomorow? I only had a slight bleed, wouldn't really call it AF, which started on my first day of stims - so there's still a chance she's on her way.

Bizzy - at this rate you'll be joining me in the IVF in September thread - but I really hope not. Silly question, but are you sure you're not pregnant - weirder things have happenned?

Deeni - has AF shown up yet? Maybe your stomach cramps are a combo of the injections, your avaries shutting down and AF getting ready to start.

Hopesforababy - I'm sure you'll be fine around your SIL and the baby, but it is tough. I'm finding pregnancy announcements much harder to stomach than births - maybe becuase I've had time to get used to new arrivals, but announcments usually come out of the blue (except the lady I work with who has been waddling since day 1)!

Well as for me, we saw our FS today, and he explained what went wrong (basically bad eggs), what we can do differently and we also went through my list of concerns, which he politely took on board. So we have a plan and it's not the end of the road for us just yet. (I've put it all in my journal for those of you interested). Thank you all again for your kind words, just think this bad thing happened to me, so statistically it won't happen to you ladies.

Big :hug: everybody. :hugs:


----------



## Starbright

(((hugs))) Leilani. Hope you're doing ok. Might have a peek at your journal.
Blue sorry you're disappointed and going through a hard time. (((hugs))) to you. Good luck for your appt.
Baby Christie good luck for your scan
Chesca sorry to hear you're not starting yet. Good luck for next month
MAssive hugs to everyone else. Hope you're all ok :)

Day 7 of stimming for me today. My first scan is tomorrow. I've not really felt anything so far!! Just a few twinges of pain. So, I hope I get some good news tomorrow. 

xxx


----------



## Springflower

Hello Girls!

When AF arrived this morning, on time as ever. For once I was pleased to see her! I have my first scan this Friday, afer the scan they are going to teach me how to do the Gonal F injections and will start decreasing the Buserelin ones. Suddenly feeling really emotional as I'm writing this and have tears in my eyes. Guess it's all really starting now....Leilani I think you are right I am having the sideffects....

Just want to say a huge thank you to all of you for your support, 'm so lucky to have found this forum and this thread in particular, I really do appreciate the help, esp as I seem to be panicing at every stage...:hugs::hugs:

Leilani - Great that you managed to see your FS and talk what went wrong this time and come up with a plan for the next time. I read that it's really important not to give up after the 1st attempt and that we should treat that as a test run. Hard when we're all spending stupid amounts of money though. Am going now to have a nose in your journal...:hugs:

Blue - ohh lovey, thats scary re the blood clot. Remember though that you are in the best hands, try to keep postive. They say that really does help things along. I'm thinking of you. :hugs:

BabyChristie - Great that you have a scan booked for today, hopefully that will help put your mind at rest. Do let us know how you get on. :hugs:

Starbright - Yeay scan tomorrow, fingers crossed there are lots of good follies there!:hugs:

Deeni - Cycle buddy!! :flower: Has AF showed up for you yet? Hope you are doing ok with the injections.:hugs:

Chesca - Great to hear from you, hope AF turns up soon!:hugs:

Right I've got to go mum is nipping round now to say hi, will finish this off later. Sorry I haven't had a chance to mention everyone, love to you all and we're getting there!:hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Hi everyone! Sorry I havent been on this thread as much lately. I went to the beach for the weekend with my family. It was a stressful weekend as it always is when I see my family but Im glad to be back! I am on day 7 of down regging and still waiting for AF. No side effects so far except feeling a bit out of it at times and more emotional than normal. But that could just be regular PMS too.

Springflower  I cant believe you are moving on to the next stage already! Congrats. I have cramps and my bbs are super sore so I know she is right around the corner. I need to catch up to you! I think the Dr. will have me come in for baseline scan on Day 3 and start stimming that same day so we still might be right on track together!!

Leilani  Cant wait until you start your next cycle!! :hugs:

Blue  Im so sorry you are having such a tough time. It is great that your Dr. is taking everything very seriously and doing all the tests. That way you can start feeling better much faster. Are you on track for transfer or are they going to wait for a frozen cycle? 

Angel  I think you were rightthe stomach pains were from clenching my muscles. It definitely feels better now.

As always, Im thinking of everyone on here. Im very grateful that I have you all to go through this with. :flower:


----------



## Blue12

They only icsi half of them so I might have got a few more - they icsi 6 and got 3 of the 6 so that is only 50%. I haven't heard today how they are doing. I go at 11am for the blood clot scan/test and then have to go to my clinic to see about draining.


----------



## hopesforababy

Blue, any updates on your embies and transfer? I'm sure they are growing strong! 

Stimming ladies: it is so exciting to hear that you are feeling your ovaries working. Those follicules are growing strong!

Springflower, yeah for AF! It sounds so silly to cheer for the witch when TTC, but she's got to have a part in this cycle, too, I guess! (It also seems silly that I take a birth control pill with my pre-natal vitamin each morning!)

And thanks for all of your words of encouragement for me about seeing the newborn. I agree that it's easier to be around older children and babies. And it is easier for me, too, wth my friend's baby that was also conceived with IVF. It's just going to be hard with the SIL because I don't really like her anyways. Maybe if she wouldn't have implied that spending time with her new baby would help me feel better, I might not dislike her so much. But the whole group of in-laws are ignorant and rude (FIL told me that IVF probably wouldn't work right before my first cycle), so it may be that seeing all of them is stressing me out. It's not if they will saying something rude, it's how much rude stuff are they going to say. Oh, then there's seeing a newborn, too.

Thanks for letting me vent ladies! After that, I'm putting it all out of my mind and going to pretend that none of it exsists as I start DR the next day. I'm going to put myself in a bubble and focus on what DH and I need to focus on!


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi girls

Had my scan this morning and it was ok-ish news. I've said before that I'm not expecting many follicles as my AMH was only 7.27, but I was hoping for about 10 to enable us to get 7 eggs maybe. Well, I have 6 - 3 on my right (1.4, 1.1, 0.8) and 3 on my left (0.7, 0.6, 0.5). I'm worried that there is too big a size gap and that the little ones might not catch up? I'm only on day 6 of stims so I guess its early. Waiting to hear back from clinic about what next but they expect to scan me towards the end of the week again. Got really upset about it because if I only end up with 6 follies, not all will have eggs, of which not all will be mature, of which not all will fertilise. We know its a numbers game and I'm scared we won't even end up with 1 embie to go with. :cry: Feeling a bit sad and panicky at mo. This is all so hard isn't it?

Sue - any news from your scan today? I hope it went well and that you got the go ahead to stim?

Starbright - how did your scan go?? Hope you had some lovely growing follies.

Deeni - hope AF comes really soon. It's weird to want the witch to come but she needs to visit, so for once its a good thing!

Leilani - thanks so much for popping by with your support after everything you've been through. I'm glad you have got a way forward and August will fly by I'm sure.

Blue - any news hon? I read your journal and I know how awful you must be feeling with the OHSS at the mo. I really hope you have started to feel better now. 

Hopes - I know what you mean about SIL and in-laws in general. Mine are well meaning but always say the wrong thing. Apparently if I just 'relax' or 'try harder', we'll get pregnant! Grrrrr - I make every excuse I can not to spend time with them at the mo. Any chance you can back out and be ill or something?

Bizy - any sign????

Chesca - sorry you aren't starting yet but thanks for your support on here.

Sorry if I've forgotten anyone - sending positive thoughts to you all. xxx:dust:


----------



## Starbright

Thanks Baby Christie. I also have 6 follies :) 4 that are growing well and 2 little ones - I wasn't told the actual sizes though. I've got another scan on Friday and the nurse has said that I may be in for EC next Monday!! Scary stuff. I hope that yours grow well and give you some good quality eggs
Hope everyone who is waiting for AF to arrive gets some good news soon so you can start. And good luck to everyone else. Sorry I'm a bit rubbish at keeping up with everyone - it's gone really busy on here it's hard to keep up!! But massive hugs and lots of babydust to you all xxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hey Starbright - glad to hear that your scan went well. Let's keep our fingers crossed that our 6 follies grow big and strong! I always sneak a look at my file before I hand it back to find out my sizes as my clinic doesn't really tell me either!

I've just heard that my next scan is Thursday morning and I have to continue with all the drugs in the meantime. I asked about EC but all she would say is 'next week' as it depends on how quickly they grow by Thursday. Who knows, we could be on the same day! I'm getting a bit scared now too.....

x


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls!

Starbright and Baby Christie, i think i may be on the same track as you girls. I have a scan & bloods tomorrow (first since i started meds!!) but my schedule seems to indicate EC next week sometime all being well.

Blue hope your wee ones are doing well and you are getting good treatment!

Leilani & Chesca as the others have said, thank you both for your continued support - we all really appreciate the kind words and encouragment.

Hopes im sure all will be ok with your out-laws (as i affectionately call mine!!) "encounter" Smile (or grimace!) and get it over with then start to focus on you and you alone!!

How is everyone else - what you all up to? 

Today i feel huge - really bloated around my stomach (hope thats a good sign?), headachey and so tired but the end is in sight now so i cant complain (too much!!)


----------



## Chesca

Blue - how are you doing hunny? Hope your little embies are going strong! 

Hopes - I completely agree that it's easier seeing older children!! As happy as I am for my friends/ sister who are pregnant and who have newborn babies it's just one big constant reminder that I'm not! 

BabyChristie - I'm sure some of the little ones will catch up, try not to worry!!

Starbright - Sounds like you're doing really well! Good luck for the scan on Friday.

Angel - I felt exactly the same!! My tummy was so big it hurt to fasten my trousers!! Not long now!! When is EC planned for? 

xxxx


----------



## jojojojo74

I have just completed 18 days of synarel to go to the clinic today to be told that another cyst has formed (have had two operations in the past to remove others). Waiting for test results to see if we can progress. I am so totally frustrated.


----------



## Sammy2009

Starbright said:


> Thanks Baby Christie. I also have 6 follies :) 4 that are growing well and 2 little ones - I wasn't told the actual sizes though. I've got another scan on Friday and the nurse has said that I may be in for EC next Monday!! Scary stuff. I hope that yours grow well and give you some good quality eggs
> Hope everyone who is waiting for AF to arrive gets some good news soon so you can start. And good luck to everyone else. Sorry I'm a bit rubbish at keeping up with everyone - it's gone really busy on here it's hard to keep up!! But massive hugs and lots of babydust to you all xxxx

I have my follie scan Friday as well... all being well EC will be Monday, we will be in the 2WW together (all being well of course! lol) :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi jojo - sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope you get it sorted and get to carry on your cycle!

Sammy im also hoping to join you guys some time next week. Scan tomorrow hopefully will give me a more accurate date!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Hi jojo - sorry to hear about your cyst. Hope you get it sorted and get to carry on your cycle!
> 
> Sammy im also hoping to join you guys some time next week. Scan tomorrow hopefully will give me a more accurate date!

Hi angel... welcome and good luck for the scan tomorrow x


----------



## Blue12

Hi ladies,

It is official - I am out. 

They froze the embies today (if there was any left - I don't even know at this point).

Right after I left the clinic (checking to see if I need to be drained again - which I didn't) I got a call from the hospital because they said they did find a blood clot in my lung and that I needed to get to emergency immediately. After having a CT scan it was discovered that I didn't have a blood clot in my lung and I was sent home. Now my focus is just on getting better - I feel so rough and it has been a long 4 days of being back and forth to the hospital. The earliest that I can do a FET is september (if I even have embies - I haven't spoke with the clinic yet since I have been in the hospital almost all day). I am going to do some more resting and recovering and then I will catch up with where everyone is. Millions of :hugs: and thanks!


----------



## Deeni

Oh no Blue, I am so sorry. So glad there wasn't a blood clot! Did they say what would have caused it?! Rest and I hope you start feeling better soon. Fingers crossed that you will have frozen embies to try with during an FET cycle. :hugs:

Honestly ladies, I am beginning to wonder if all of this is worth it? Anyone else feel this way? I'm trying to muster up any bit of PMA that I can find but it is getting harder as my cycle goes on. I don't mean to be depressing and I am really sorry if I am bringing anyone down. I hope that we all have success.


----------



## Blue12

Deeni I have been feeling that way only cause I have been so sick - but my friend who I drover her to her EC - she was so fine and has been since and had 2 nice blasts transferred today - and she is just on top of the world. I still think it is worth a try as scary as it all is.

:hugs: You can do it!!! :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh Blue, I'm so sorry to hear about all the mess you have had to go through. I'm glad that everything is good with you, though. First and foremost, momma has to be healthy. So rest up and we will keep fingers crossed for a great transfer in Sept!

Deeni, it is such a hard process and the best we can do is just pray that it will be worth it. Keep your head up and we are all thinking of you!

Angel, Sammy, Baby Christie, Star: You are doing great with stimming! You've all got about a week left, so that's plenty of time to get those follicules a little bigger and get some good ripe eggs! Keep it up!

I hope everyone else is doing well, too!


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue - so sorry honey :hugs: :hugs: What an awful time you have had. I hope that you do have those frosties for an FET in September but in the meantime take care of yourself. xx

Star, Angel and Sammy - hope you are all doing ok and those follies are growing. Looks like we may all be going through EC at roughly the same time which is exciting! How are you all feeling? 

Deeni - I have moments of getting angry that I have to go through this and start to question things. Of course its worth it to get what we all wish for, but there are so many disappointments along the way it is SO hard. Try to keep positive - as long as there is hope we can keep fighting. And if we never stop fighting we will all get to be mummies at some point in some way. x

Jojo - sorry to hear about the cysts. I hope you get some good news soon and can progress.

Hopes - thanks for your kind wishes. I hope you are feeling ok.

Sue - any news from your scan yesterday???? I hope everything went well.


I'm starting to feel quite rough now. The DR side effects stopped a few days ago but now I have a new headache on the Menopur, feel exhausted, am bloated and have twingey tummy / ovary pains. I'm doing ok though - at least each stage has different side effects so you don't get bored with them!

xx


----------



## Springflower

Ohh Blue lovey I'm gutted for you. I don't really know what to say. Take some time to recover, I'm sure your oh is looking after you. Have lots of hugs with your dog, I find animals really do help. :hugs:

Deeni - Any sign of AF yet? I had the same feelings as you probably about a week ago now. I had no idea that abandoned cycles are so common. It's heartbreaking, I guess you just have to remain as postive as you can. What will be will be I guess:hugs:

I'd better get on with some work now. No news to report from me, I'm just waiting for my scan on Friday when hopefully I can move onto stimming!

Hugs and love to everyone, keep strong girls:hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Aw Blue im just gutted for you hun. Thats just the worst luck. Rest up and take care of each other. You have been such a sweetheart taking care of everyone else here and your friend so its time to think about you!


----------



## Starbright

Really sorry Blue. Hope you're doing ok. Like you say, you need to focus now on getting better and looking after yourself physically and emotionally. Do take care of yourself chick
Jojo sorry to hear about the cyst. Do you know what will happen next?
Deenie - chin up chuck! I know it's really difficult to stay positive and I think most of us feel the way you do on occasion. Big hugs to you 
BabyChristie sorry to hear you're feeling rough. Hope you feel a bit better soon. 
Hope everyone else who is stimming is doing ok and not feeling too poorly.
Sending loads of love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

My ovaries are killing me this afternoon. Good thing I know, but painful. What's going on in there????? :shrug:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Christie - Could you give the clinic a call? Hopefully they will be able to put your mind at rest. Keep your chin up chick you're doing really well. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi girls - just wanted to post an update after my scan. im so fed up with this whole thing right now! My body isnt responing as well as expected to my new protocol - less follies than expected (only 9 in total - less than last time!) and no where near as big as expected by this stage! Im so worried because last time i only got 3 eggs from more follies. My body is in chaos and im wondering why am i bothering!


----------



## hopesforababy

Angel, 9 is still a good number! And, like you said, you are on a different protocol than last time. This may mean that all 9 are going to produce eggs. The stimming really affects the quality, and we're going to stay positive that you're quality is going to be off the charts!

Hope everyone is having a good day! I'm a wreck right now. Nervous about this evening, but also a mess because I just quit my job!! I start my new one in August and it's going to be less stressful, which is good for my next round. I get my a$$ handed to me daily at the job I'm at now, working with little kids that kick and hit me. So, now on to something better for my body and my soon to be baby!

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## BabyChristie

Spring - thanks :hugs: , I'm just taking it easy this afternoon and trying to rest. Have a scan first thing in the morning so hopefully that will tell us more.

Angel - sorry you feel down after your scan, I felt like that after mine this week so I sympathise. But Hopes is right - this protocol may get you better quality eggs. Apparently 12 follies is the optimum for about 8 good eggs and you are only slightly below that. And, if you still have some growing too you never know if there might be more later or if there might be some hiding anyway. What sizes are they at now? Keep positive hun, you have enough numbers to play with I'm sure xx

Hopes - its scary but good news about your job, sounds like an excellent plan and much better for you and the little one very soon! I hope this evening goes ok :hugs:

x


----------



## ANGEL223

Thanks girls - nice to have you on side - just have to restore some PMA!

Hopes, yeah to the new job - sounds a much better deal! Good luck later!

Baby good luck tomorrow with your scan!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Hi girls - just wanted to post an update after my scan. im so fed up with this whole thing right now! My body isnt responing as well as expected to my new protocol - less follies than expected (only 9 in total - less than last time!) and no where near as big as expected by this stage! Im so worried because last time i only got 3 eggs from more follies. My body is in chaos and im wondering why am i bothering!

I only had 9 decent ones with my first IVF = 6 eggs, all fertilised and BFP. I was given the same meds last time and i got two follicles of about 20mm so i cancelled the protocol!!!

This time i am stimming with extra Menopur... i can feel my ovaries and after the injections they are starting to hurt but on the whole they are not causing me too much discomfort so i dont know if that is good or bad!!!

They told me at the hospital that you will never produce more follies than you are born with so if you only ever had say 5 then thats all you will ever have no matter how high the drugs are... i will bei interested to see how many i have this time. I did have 9 last time and two small ones that did not grow enough to produce any eggs. Maybe i only have 11? Jesus its worrying.


----------



## sue1411

Hi girls. Sorry I've been without a computer for last couple of days so unable to get on until today. Wow - what a lot of activity!

Blue :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You poor thing. I am so relieved for you that there wasn't a blood clot though. You have been through such a stressful time. I hope you find out about your embies soon

BabyChristie - thanks for thinking of me. I had my second baseline scan yesterday and the lining has got right down to just under 2mm so I was good to go. I had my first stimms injection last night. Hope your second scan goes well and all your follies are doing great. Also hope you're feeling more comfortable.

Angel - I'm sorry your scan was disappointing, but like others have said, it doesn't mean the IVF won't work. Really hope you'll be fine and your next scan will make you feel better 

Sammy - Hope your stimming is still going well and that you are on track for Monday. Sorry if this is too personal and don't answer if you don't want to, but do you find yourself getting freaked out occasionally going through this process again after Shaylee? I'm finding it much harder myself than I thought I would, especially as the dates are coincidentally exactly the same as last time for me.

Hopes - congratulations on quitting your job. Its great you've already got another one lined up too.

Springflower - Only 2 days till your baseline scan. We're going to be on pretty close timetables!

Deeni - Hope you are feeling better :hugs:

Star - Hope you are doing ok and your follies are still looking good at your next scan Friday

Leilani - you have such a great attitude. Keeping everything crossed for you in September. PS I also love Bakewell tart. DH is out tonight and I've got a weird craving for gooseberry pie & custard instead of dinner so I'm going to be pretty sick afterwards myself!

Chesca - not long till next month now.

Hi & apologies to everyone I've missed x

All the recent posts on number of follies / quality of eggs have been really interesting. I am worried that my stimms dosage isn't high enough myself. Last time round I probably over stimmed - I had 42 follies, 30 eggs, and 13 day 1 embies BUT by the time of the transfer (on day 5) only 2 embies made it and only 1 was good enough to transfer. 1 viable embie out of 42 follies isn't really a great statistic. This time round they have halved my gonal-f dosage from 225iu to just 110iu. According to the product leaflet, the minimum dosage for IVF is 150iu. I know the clinic is being cautious but what if I don't have any good eggs at all this time - or maybe there's a chance the egg quality will be better this way? :shrug: Its so easy to find something to stress about!


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Hi girls. Sorry I've been without a computer for last couple of days so unable to get on until today. Wow - what a lot of activity!
> 
> Blue :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You poor thing. I am so relieved for you that there wasn't a blood clot though. You have been through such a stressful time. I hope you find out about your embies soon
> 
> BabyChristie - thanks for thinking of me. I had my second baseline scan yesterday and the lining has got right down to just under 2mm so I was good to go. I had my first stimms injection last night. Hope your second scan goes well and all your follies are doing great. Also hope you're feeling more comfortable.
> 
> Angel - I'm sorry your scan was disappointing, but like others have said, it doesn't mean the IVF won't work. Really hope you'll be fine and your next scan will make you feel better
> 
> Sammy - Hope your stimming is still going well and that you are on track for Monday. Sorry if this is too personal and don't answer if you don't want to, but do you find yourself getting freaked out occasionally going through this process again after Shaylee? I'm finding it much harder myself than I thought I would, especially as the dates are coincidentally exactly the same as last time for me.
> 
> Hopes - congratulations on quitting your job. Its great you've already got another one lined up too.
> 
> Springflower - Only 2 days till your baseline scan. We're going to be on pretty close timetables!
> 
> Deeni - Hope you are feeling better :hugs:
> 
> Star - Hope you are doing ok and your follies are still looking good at your next scan Friday
> 
> Leilani - you have such a great attitude. Keeping everything crossed for you in September. PS I also love Bakewell tart. DH is out tonight and I've got a weird craving for gooseberry pie & custard instead of dinner so I'm going to be pretty sick afterwards myself!
> 
> Chesca - not long till next month now.
> 
> Hi & apologies to everyone I've missed x
> 
> All the recent posts on number of follies / quality of eggs have been really interesting. I am worried that my stimms dosage isn't high enough myself. Last time round I probably over stimmed - I had 42 follies, 30 eggs, and 13 day 1 embies BUT by the time of the transfer (on day 5) only 2 embies made it and only 1 was good enough to transfer. 1 viable embie out of 42 follies isn't really a great statistic. This time round they have halved my gonal-f dosage from 225iu to just 110iu. According to the product leaflet, the minimum dosage for IVF is 150iu. I know the clinic is being cautious but what if I don't have any good eggs at all this time - or maybe there's a chance the egg quality will be better this way? :shrug: Its so easy to find something to stress about!

Hi, yes hun it freaks me out and brings back memories as well.... its only about 1-2 weeks apart from when I have the last IVF last year, i found out i was pregnant in August last year. I dont think that we could be that lucky again and thats why i dont feel that confident... and after what happened to Shaylee and a failed FET and IUI and an understimmed IVF i am slowly losing the will to live with these procedures to be honest! Sometimes i think ROLL ON THE FINAL ATTEMPT cos when that has passed and failed there will be no more IVF and i will be free of these awful procedures, ill have no baby though and that will be something that will live with me for a very long time, if not forever! :dohh:


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies! 

Oh Blue I'm so so sorry hunny!! I totally understand how you are feeling. You have to try and rest and concentrate on getting better!! I know September seems a really long time away but it's not that far, only 6 weeks. Do you know how many have fertilised? did I miss that bit? 

Angel - 9 is still really good, try and stay positive, when is EC planned for? Lots of PMA!!!! 

Love and lots of baby dust to you all! 

C xxxxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Chesca, i have no idea when to expect EC now. More stims till Monday then another scan to see if anything has grown big enough. Had to buy more meds as they didnt expect me to have to keep going this long but right now thats the least of my worries.


----------



## Leilani

Sammy2009 said:


> They told me at the hospital that you will never produce more follies than you are born with so if you only ever had say 5 then thats all you will ever have no matter how high the drugs are... i will bei interested to see how many i have this time. I did have 9 last time and two small ones that did not grow enough to produce any eggs. Maybe i only have 11? Jesus its worrying.

This is not quite true Sammy - either your hospital are misinformed, or you slightly mis-understood what you were told.

You are born with all the *eggs *you are ever going to have, follicles are different things - they are like doors for your eggs to leave your ovaries from. At the start of each cycle (whether on IVF or not) your ovaries are ready to develop a certain number of follicles, and this usually diminishes as your ovarian reserve diminishes - so as a teenager you might have 20-30+ potential follicles at the start of each month, and as you get older it gets less, so by the time you reach your mid 30s, at the start of each cycle you may only have 10 potential follicles a month (though if you have good reserves it could still be 20+). In none medicated cycles, very early on one follicle becomes dominant and grows and matures one egg, and all the other follicles just give up the race and those eggs just get absorbed by your body. So in an IVF cycle, the maximum number of follicles you will potentially grow during that cycle can be seen via an antral follicle scan (not all clinics do this, as seeing it can't change it, however, if there are a large number of antral follicles, then this should be taken into consideration with drug doses), and this will vary from month to month, but it's a downward trend. 

This also explains why repeated IVF and other medicated cycles don't bring on the menopause any earlier than if you don't have treatment. Our FS explained it like a 100m sprint, in a regular race 10 athletes line up to start, but there is only one winner, but in an IVF cycle, there is a potential 10-way tie for first place, as all the athletes have taken performing enhancing drugs!

Ladies with PCOS are pretty much the same, but don't get an early dominant follicle, so often end up with many partially matured eggs, and so have trouble getting pregnant as they don't so often produce good mature eggs.


----------



## Deeni

Hey guys, I am feeling much better today. I am spotting and AF should be right around the corner. :thumbup: I can't believe it and can't wait to get started on the stims. I think I am behind everyone else at this point. Haha.

Angel, I'm sorry you are disappointed with the number of follies. Nine still sounds really good though.

Blue, I'm thinking about you and hoping you are feeling better.

BabyChristie, How many days have you been on the Menopur? What is your dose? I think I will be using two vials and injecting 1cc. Did you start feeling the side effects right away? When is your next scan? Good luck!

Springflower, if my AF comes tomorrow (usually she arrives in the middle of the night) then we will be right on track together :)

Chesca, Sammy, hopes (and anyone else I missed) I hope you are all doing well!!

Oh and Leilani, I have to say that your post was awesome. I seriously learned a lot. I especially liked the race analogy and how all the racers are on performance enhancing drugs!! lol


----------



## Leilani

The race analogy was something the FS told us on Monday after my DH asked if there were any risks or side effects of IVF or if it meant early menopause - I liked the answer, but loved the fact my DH asked something, and something sensible at that!


----------



## Blue12

Leilani - That is a very impressive question for your dh. To be honest I remember thinking this too - so thank you. I have to tell you though how strange it is... the two cycles before my ivf I had 30 follicles at my antral follicle scan ... and then for my ivf cycle I had 46 follicles at my antral follicle scan - strange eh!!!

Hope everyone is doing well - soo many people are at the stim stage now and nearing the EC stage - so exciting. I will properly catch up very soon!

:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Blue12 said:


> Leilani - That is a very impressive question for your dh. To be honest I remember thinking this too - so thank you. I have to tell you though how strange it is... the two cycles before my ivf I had 30 follicles at my antral follicle scan ... and then for my ivf cycle I had 46 follicles at my antral follicle scan - strange eh!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well - soo many people are at the stim stage now and nearing the EC stage - so exciting. I will properly catch up very soon!
> 
> :hugs:

That's because you're special! Did your plan for this cycle change after your antral scan, or did they stick with their initial doses?


----------



## Blue12

They had not given me doses yet - they said that they were waiting for the antral follicle results along with the amh results - so they literally gave me my doses on the day I started stims. The crazy part is my estrogen levels were above 30,000 - no wonder I ended up in this situation.


----------



## Blue12

Deeni  I really hope that your af shows really soon so that you can get on to the next phase!!!

Springflower  only 1 more day until your scan!!! I hope you can start those stims!!!

Angel  I hope your body is working hard growing your folliesfor your scan Monday  only 4 days now till your next scan!!!

Hopesforababy  Good for you for quiting your job  that must have bee hard but also feel good konwig that you are reducing stress. Re: your SIL  when my SIL had her baby in Jan  it was one of the most devastating moments for me  I have issues with her too. I was so torn because I wanted to see the baby badly, but also was so jealous of their happiest moment. When I got there she did rub it in a bit about how happy they were  but we made the visit short  I held myself together  and then just cried the whole way home. I feel better that I did it  proved to her she cant get to me if that even makes sense. :hugs: that is so hard hun!!!

Chesca  I had 20 eggs, 12 mature, but only 3 fertilized  yikes! We only had icsi on half thanks goodness or we would have had none. How are you doing right now? Where are you at  at this point? :hugs:

Sammy  it must be hard for sure having this ivf date so close to shaylees ivf dates. Maybe that means that this time of year is lucky for you getting pg. fxd.

Sue  so exciting that you have started stims!!! Hopefully the change to your doses will do the trick for you this time. Wow that was a lot of follies last time.

Star how are you doing  what is the latest info from your scans?

BabyChristie  how are you doing  what is the latest info from your scan today? You must be so close to EC now? :hugs:

Jo-Jo  What are your next steps now? :hugs: sorry to hear about the cyst.


As for me - just another day of relaxing and recovering - my big trip today will be to the grocery store - dh doesn't cook - so he has been buying us dinner the past few days lol. Time for me to get back to the kitchen lol.

Thinking about all of you ~ and counting on your for the success of this thread!!!
:hugs:


----------



## sue1411

No news to report today. Just wanted to say Hi and hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

Deeni - Any sign of that naughty AF yet? Hope she appears soon. How are you doing with the DR?:hugs:

Baby C - How did you get on with your scan, will EC be this weekend?:hugs:

Sue - How exciting you've started stimms, I hope your doses this time brings lots of follies!!:hugs:

Angel - Not long til Monday lovey, hopefully then you'll have an idea of EC.:hugs:

Leilani - Loved your explanation, it was soo helpful! I see you are starting again in September, thats not long now!!!:hugs:

Blue - How are feeling? Saw you started the Sept thread. If this attempt doesnt work out, I'll be joining you. :hugs:

Hopesforababy - Cool news about your job, stresses about work just isn't worth it! :hugs:

Sammy - Keep positive! You're nearly there now.:hugs:

Chesca - Hope AF shows up soon and you can get started!:hugs:

I hope I haven't missed anybody, love and luck to all :hugs:

Well nothing to report from me, just waiting for my 1st scan tomorrow afternoon, fingers crossed I get to move to stimms next!


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> They told me at the hospital that you will never produce more follies than you are born with so if you only ever had say 5 then thats all you will ever have no matter how high the drugs are... i will bei interested to see how many i have this time. I did have 9 last time and two small ones that did not grow enough to produce any eggs. Maybe i only have 11? Jesus its worrying.
> 
> This is not quite true Sammy - either your hospital are misinformed, or you slightly mis-understood what you were told.
> 
> You are born with all the *eggs *you are ever going to have, follicles are different things - they are like doors for your eggs to leave your ovaries from. At the start of each cycle (whether on IVF or not) your ovaries are ready to develop a certain number of follicles, and this usually diminishes as your ovarian reserve diminishes - so as a teenager you might have 20-30+ potential follicles at the start of each month, and as you get older it gets less, so by the time you reach your mid 30s, at the start of each cycle you may only have 10 potential follicles a month (though if you have good reserves it could still be 20+). In none medicated cycles, very early on one follicle becomes dominant and grows and matures one egg, and all the other follicles just give up the race and those eggs just get absorbed by your body. So in an IVF cycle, the maximum number of follicles you will potentially grow during that cycle can be seen via an antral follicle scan (not all clinics do this, as seeing it can't change it, however, if there are a large number of antral follicles, then this should be taken into consideration with drug doses), and this will vary from month to month, but it's a downward trend.
> 
> This also explains why repeated IVF and other medicated cycles don't bring on the menopause any earlier than if you don't have treatment. Our FS explained it like a 100m sprint, in a regular race 10 athletes line up to start, but there is only one winner, but in an IVF cycle, there is a potential 10-way tie for first place, as all the athletes have taken performing enhancing drugs!
> 
> Ladies with PCOS are pretty much the same, but don't get an early dominant follicle, so often end up with many partially matured eggs, and so have trouble getting pregnant as they don't so often produce good mature eggs.Click to expand...

No i heard right.... i am not saying you will KEEP all the follicles from when you were born but you certainly won't grow any additional ones, for sure.

I have read a lot of times on here of people getting 30-40 follicles and the egg quality not being as good and hence the fertility success rates are lower than those who got a lower number. Of course this is not all carved in stone and everyones situation is different. I had 9 folicles, 6 eggs and all fertilized so I can agree (in my case) with what they are telling me.

My fertility clinic are going by maybe the last 20 years of "odds" thats what they have found out... personally I am not going to argue with a Fertility doctor that has 35 years experience behind him either (since I do not have that sort of experience as I am sure not many other people do either!)

Its always the same though and there is no right or wrong, your hospital may tell you something completely different to what mine has done. Mine have researched this and found that high numbers of follicles tend to not in general produce the best quality of eggs....in comparison to those of lower numbers. So yes, in my clinic's opintion this is "quite true" and I was not misinformed and neither did i "misunderstand" and I find that quite patronising of you. I think with 35 years experience "misinforming people" is not something they would practise to be honest... they are taking their information from years of expererience and experiments - not the internet!


----------



## FBbaby

I don't want to fuel the discussion on the matter of follicules, but just wanted to share what my consultant told me. At our last visit, he suggested he did a antra-follicular count on me as I'm 39 years old. I was surprised because I was 3 dpo and thought you could only do so as you were coming towards ovulation, but he said that it wasn't the case, the follicules you have are there all through your cycle. Sometimes you can't see them as well in the LP than FP, but the number doesn't grow in the FP. What the drugs will do is stimulate them all around the same rate, rather than nature just stimulating one above all the others. He said that the best you could really expect is one egg per follicule, but sometimes you get more than the number of follicules they said you had at the scan because the AFC is an estimation of what you manage to see on the scan, so sometimes you get a good surprise. He certainly said that your number doesn't change from month to month. I had 5 to 6 follicules on each ovary, and he said it wasn't great but not dramatic.

I'm not saying this is right or wrong, just what he told me.


----------



## Sammy2009

FBbaby said:


> I don't want to fuel the discussion on the matter of follicules, but just wanted to share what my consultant told me. At our last visit, he suggested he did a antra-follicular count on me as I'm 39 years old. I was surprised because I was 3 dpo and thought you could only do so as you were coming towards ovulation, but he said that it wasn't the case, the follicules you have are there all through your cycle. Sometimes you can't see them as well in the LP than FP, but the number doesn't grow in the FP. What the drugs will do is stimulate them all around the same rate, rather than nature just stimulating one above all the others. He said that the best you could really expect is one egg per follicule, but sometimes you get more than the number of follicules they said you had at the scan because the AFC is an estimation of what you manage to see on the scan, so sometimes you get a good surprise. He certainly said that your number doesn't change from month to month. I had 5 to 6 follicules on each ovary, and he said it wasn't great but not dramatic.
> 
> I'm not saying this is right or wrong, just what he told me.

Hey,

Thats what mine told me... the meds only stimulate what is already there and make them grow. You have a maximum from birth and you will only ever have that many. It does not mean though that all of them will stimulate with the meds and grow :nope: I had 9 follies (well 11 but two were really small and would not have contained eggs) the first time round and got 6 eggs. Its true what you say that not every follie may contain an egg and in general it will only contain one egg (maybe two on the odd occasion)

When i went to a clinic in Spain he said that I had about 4-5 on the left ovary and 10-11 on the right (which was the strongest ovary) so i do feel there are more to come and that maybe the meds the first time round didnt bring out as much as they could have done. I think I may have a max of about 15? Not definite. Last time i stimmed bad and only got two but this time meds have been increased and tomorrow is my foillie scan so we will see what the outcome is i guess! :wacko:


----------



## BabyChristie

Sorry if I bring the mood down in here, but things today didn't go well :cry: I've rambled the full story in my journal but the short version is that we only have 3 follicles that are likely to be of the right size by the time of EC, which means we have a chance of between 0-3 eggs and therefore our chances of getting a good embie to go to ET are quite slim. We have various options, including abandoning but with my low AMH and follicle count it is unlikely that I will respond any better next time as I'm on the optimum dose already. 

Next scan is on Saturday and we have to decide what we are going to do. Trying to come to terms with the news but its pretty hard. :cry::cry:


----------



## Blue12

The reason that some people have so many follicles is because that is what their body naturally has - *not* just that the doctor stimulated them. Each month my body has around 32 follicles all on its own.

During 2 of my natural cycles being monitored (before ivf), I had 32 follicles (no meds) that is just what my body has each month - except that only 1 will grow to size each month. 

During my ivf cycle they tried to make more than 1 grow to size, and actually grew 20, but only 12 were mature, which is not an unreasonable number for the doc to grow to the right size.

I think we are all saying the same thing lol.

You are born with a certain amount, that is the max that can be stimulated. lol :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

OMG Babychristie - hun I am devastated for you right now. Millions of :hugs: let me go check out your journal. What is your gut instincts telling you? Is dh with you now? oh hun I am so sorry. This is so unfair.


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby Christie, i understand how you feel hun - my heart breaks for you! I know i have become obsessed this time by the number of follies but last time i only had 3 eggs - all good quality and 2 did fertilise so you still have a chance - it only takes one! Try and stay positive - easier said than done but the bad things make the good things all the sweeter!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> The reason that some people have so many follicles is because that is what their body naturally has - *not* just that the doctor stimulated them. Each month my body has around 32 follicles all on its own.
> 
> During 2 of my natural cycles being monitored (before ivf), I had 32 follicles (no meds) that is just what my body has each month - except that only 1 will grow to size each month.
> 
> During my ivf cycle they tried to make more than 1 grow to size, and actually grew 20, but only 12 were mature, which is not an unreasonable number for the doc to grow to the right size.
> 
> I think we are all saying the same thing lol.
> 
> You are born with a certain amount, that is the max that can be stimulated. lol :hugs:

Hey Blue!!

Yup.... lol.

I had 15 naturally one month..... just a scan to see what was happening, then 11 (9 good ones stimulated through IVF) and then last time I only had bloody two!!!!

Agreed... the meds just stim them to grow to the maximum, nice and juicy! I know i must have 15 there somewhere i just wish they would rear their ugly heads and GROW somewhat!!! I think some are hiding.... i think MOST were hiding the last month we tried!

Babychristie - hun i'm really sorry for the follies. I just dont know what to say apart from i know how you feel... that was me last time we did IVF two months ago. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Sorry guys,i feel responsible for starting the debate about follies! I appreciate all the points of view but im more confused than ever now - anyways, we have what we have and i just have to hope each of mine has a nice mature egg!


----------



## Chesca

Evening ladies!! 

BabyChristie - I know it's hard but try and stay positive, like Angel says it only takes 1! I'll be thinking of you on saturday hun! 

Blue - I guess you could say i'm in limbo at the moment. My drugs are coming at the weekend so we can start as soon as AF arrives. Saying that if AF arrives late we won't be able to start until September! One of my best friends is getting married on 28th August and if AF is late all my scans and possibly ET will fall around the wedding! There's just no way I can miss her getting married so i've accepted that it might not be Sept till we get started. DP and I have been through so much this year that I kinda figure, what's another month?! I'm just keeping myself busy with work, friends and of course my cyber buddys!! So what's the next step for you?

xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sorry guys,i feel responsible for starting the debate about follies! I appreciate all the points of view but im more confused than ever now - anyways, we have what we have and i just have to hope each of mine has a nice mature egg!

Don't be silly... You are not responsible for anything! Good luck for lots of eggs Hun that's all that matters xxx


----------



## Leilani

Sammy2009 - Your clinic (and so you) obviously uses the term follicle when referring to the entre lifecycle from primordial follicle containing the immature oocytes through to mature oocyte. - whereas a lot of clinics differentiate between the two and say "eggs" when talking about reserves,time left and what comes out of the follicle etc, and say "follicle" when talking about the antral or resting follicles that develop afresh each cycle. This could also be a language difference too.

As I understand it, most of the time when ladies on here talk about follicles they are referring to antral and maturing follicles, not their egg supply. 

Whilst the internet is littered with rubbish, the top fertility clinics have very good and informative websites. 

Sorry if I offended you Sammy, but as you can see my post was referring to follicles and eggs as the two different things. And then as we all know, not every follicle contains an egg (though they all contain cells which may or may not mature into an egg) - just to add to the confusion!


----------



## Leilani

Babychristie - so sorry to hear about your scan. :hugs:. I can totally empathise with you. I was really upset when we only had four - with only two approaching a "mature" size, and I said to DH we should cancel, as I thought it was too big a risk - especially for the $$ side of things (in hind-sight I wish we had), but having asked here and on the other forum I visit, I read lots of stories of ladies having only 2 follicles and getting their BFPs (including a fertility doctor who proceeded to EC with only one follicle). It is a really tough decision, and a risk and a gamble (I'm not being much help here). We had one good egg - and it only takes one (blah blah blah), so we were unlucky. 

My FS is adding LH into the stimming part of the cycle next time (one shot every 3 days) - do you do this currently? There are still some alternatives to your medication. Do you see the FS for your scan or a nurse/technician? As it would be good to discuss with your FS what options you could try in the future. We were so much happier once we knew we stil had different meds to try.

Big :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Springflower, good luck on your scan!

Blue and Leilani, so good to hear that you are feeling better and moving forward.

Deeni and Chesca, has AF arrived yet?

To everyone on stims, fingers crossed that you all have really good growth and your next scans go well!

I started DR today, so feeling good about that. And I wasn't able to bring myself to going to the hospital last night to see the new baby, but I went about mid-day today. I feel good that I went because now I don't have the guilt anymore, and also because now I know that I am strong enough and that this past year of TTC has not made me as weak as I sometimes feel. It was hard though, and I did my share of crying, but I did it!!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Blue12

BabyChristie - are you planning on doing icsi - if you weren't you might want to consider it to increase fertilization (only say that based on my current experience).

Thinking about you like crazy girl!!! :hugs:


----------



## Blue12

Good for you hopesforbaby!!!

That is a tough thing for sure - but like you said it reminds you how strong you are.

Millions of :hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Well, my AF came today!! I have my first scan tomorrow and will find out if I can start my stims. AHHHHHHH. So glad but so nervous. 

BabyChristie, I am soooo sorry about your numbers. I hope you are getting lots of support from your DH and your Dr. Maybe the lower the number of follies means the eggs are more mature and may be more successful?? I don't really understand why sometimes there are a lot of follies and sometimes not! :hugs:

Hopes, congrats on starting DR! It feels good to actually get started :)

Springflower, good luck tomorrow at your scan. Let's hope we both get to move on. According to the nurse, my EC should be in about 12 days. I'm so nervous I won't have enough follies or that I will have too many. I guess there is nothing to do but hope for the best.

Blue, so glad to hear you are doing well. :hugs:

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy2009 - Your clinic (and so you) obviously uses the term follicle when referring to the entre lifecycle from primordial follicle containing the immature oocytes through to mature oocyte. - whereas a lot of clinics differentiate between the two and say "eggs" when talking about reserves,time left and what comes out of the follicle etc, and say "follicle" when talking about the antral or resting follicles that develop afresh each cycle. This could also be a language difference too.
> 
> As I understand it, most of the time when ladies on here talk about follicles they are referring to antral and maturing follicles, not their egg supply.
> 
> Whilst the internet is littered with rubbish, the top fertility clinics have very good and informative websites.
> 
> Sorry if I offended you Sammy, but as you can see my post was referring to follicles and eggs as the two different things. And then as we all know, not every follicle contains an egg (though they all contain cells which may or may not mature into an egg) - just to add to the confusion!

I'm pretty sure if I wanted the full science on it then they could sit there all day explaining various situations and scenarios about oocytes! But to be honest I don't want them to bore me with such indepth information... For me, its simple, just tell me how many follies there are, how big they are and finally how many eggs are collected and really thats all the information that I need to know right now unless I am thinking of taking a career in Fertility (which im not) then anything else is an overload of uneccesary information as I'm sure other ladies on here would agree with! I only need to know the simple terms... Which is what they have gave me... If I wanted in-depth info then I'm quite sure they would provide if for me!!! Anyway... Moving on!


----------



## Blue12

I think some of us in this process like to understand every bit and others do not. I know I like to understand every little bit, and my friend who is going to start ivf in a couple weeks - doesn't know a single thing (and I mean it - not a single thing - and doesn't want to lol). It is funny because she will call me to ask me a question about something - and it is hard to explain to her because I know it at the science level lol.


----------



## ANGEL223

Yeah Deeni on AF arriving - hope you get to more good news when you go for your scan and good luck Springflower

Hopes - good on you girl, you did the right thing for you and the in laws cause its their time right now and it will be yours soon!

Baby, Blue, Leilani - hope you have a relaxing weekend and try to focus on nice positive things!

Sammy, Sue, Starbright hope you are all still plodding along as i am - And everyone else i have forgotten!

Chesca- thanks for hanging in there with us all!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Yeah Deeni on AF arriving - hope you get to more good news when you go for your scan and good luck Springflower
> 
> Hopes - good on you girl, you did the right thing for you and the in laws cause its their time right now and it will be yours soon!
> 
> Baby, Blue, Leilani - hope you have a relaxing weekend and try to focus on nice positive things!
> 
> Sammy, Sue, Starbright hope you are all still plodding along as i am - And everyone else i have forgotten!
> 
> Chesca- thanks for hanging in there with us all!

Hey Hun... I am plodding... Off to follie scan! Dreading it. It's in 20 mins. Last time I got 2 so I hope this result is better. X


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Yeah Deeni on AF arriving - hope you get to more good news when you go for your scan and good luck Springflower
> 
> Hopes - good on you girl, you did the right thing for you and the in laws cause its their time right now and it will be yours soon!
> 
> Baby, Blue, Leilani - hope you have a relaxing weekend and try to focus on nice positive things!
> 
> Sammy, Sue, Starbright hope you are all still plodding along as i am - And everyone else i have forgotten!
> 
> Chesca- thanks for hanging in there with us all!

What stage are you at now? Forgot to say hope all is going well. Good luck!


----------



## ANGEL223

Good luck with the scan Sammy! I have one on Monday so hopefully then i can get my date for EC - next week sometime all being well!


----------



## Sammy2009

Well i have just been for the follie scan and i knew immediately when i saw the screen that things had improved!

I have 2 follies on the left ovary measuring 

1 x 15mm 
1 x 17.5mm 

and 10 follies on the right ovary measuring 

1 x 18mm
3 x 16mm
1 x 15mm
5 x Less than 10mm

The FS was really pleased with this (?) and I was informed that the last IVF (the one with the BFP - that i got 8 follies and two really tiny ones and not 9 like i thought)

She is stimming me for 2 more days but said that the follies were big enough now but just wants to grow them a little more and give the smaller ones chance to catch up (the ones under 10mm) so I dont know how many i will have for EC but I do know it will be at least 7. I am ok with that... i didnt expect any better.

So EC will be Tuesday 14th July - not looking forward to that one but she said it was good that most the follies were on my right ovary as its more painful taking eggs from your left ovary (why? I don't know!) :haha:

I spoke to her about the Progesterone giving me Cystitis and she said it can give you an infection so she prescribed me Pregnyl injections and these are only taken once every 3 days. She said they burn but once taken then you dont have to worry about it for 3 days. To be honest you could inject it with a red hot poker and I would prefer it over those disgusting dirty stodgy Progesterone suppositories which i find hard and messy to take at work 3 times a day :dohh:

Overall she had a big smile on her face and said it was a good report... she is the expert so I will tend to believe her on this one. In a way im pleased i didnt have many more, I was hoping for 10 good ones (which I could have by Tuesday) because you are kept awake here for EC and it frickin HURTS!


----------



## ANGEL223

Thats great Sammy - looks like most are a nice size already! You into time travel - lol - not sure you can make it back to July 14th?? There is no way i would go through EC awake! Really dont like the drugs and how they make me feel but im grateful for them!!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Thats great Sammy - looks lke they most are a nice size already! You into time travel - lol - not sure you can make it back to July 14th?? There is no way i would go through EC awake! Really dont like the drugs and how they make me feel but im grateful for them!!

Angel i think i am going back in time to try and get to this time last year when i got a IVF BFP! :haha:

Where did i get July 14th from? ha ha... i mean next Tuesday anyway.

Really, EC hurts like hell. Last time i could feel every stab they did and they told me to take a deep breath every time so i knew it was coming! It made it worse knowing that. I was in tears and i dont cry easily with pain. I am absolutley dreading it beyond belief. Then the catheter needle broke. They stabbed me 3 times and then said "oh we dont seem to be able to draw the egg i fink the needle is faulty" and then then had to take it out and replace it and stab me again. I wanted to die i was in some much pain. OMG im getting nervous now even thinking about it and think i might have a small heart attack any minute :wacko:


----------



## Starbright

Hi all
Just a little update. Had 2nd scan today and the nurse said that there is 1 follicle that is big and another 1 that is a good size. Then I have 5 that 'have got some catching up to do'. So I've got to go back on Monday for another scan. EC is pencilled in for Wednesday -depending on the results of the scan.
Gotta say I'm one who doesn't know all the info. I think if I knew too much I would start to worry if I didn't seem to be doing as well as other people!! The nurse said that my follicles are doin well for me (as I have had one ovary completely removed and the remaining ovary has been operated on, so it's not all there). Really hoping that Monday's scan shows an improvement.
Hope the rest of you are doing well. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey Starbright sounds like you are doing well! Its so hard not to compare with others when you hearing amazing numbers but you have a good attitude - a personal best is plenty good enough!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Starbright said:


> Hi all
> Just a little update. Had 2nd scan today and the nurse said that there is 1 follicle that is big and another 1 that is a good size. Then I have 5 that 'have got some catching up to do'. So I've got to go back on Monday for another scan. EC is pencilled in for Wednesday -depending on the results of the scan.
> Gotta say I'm one who doesn't know all the info. I think if I knew too much I would start to worry if I didn't seem to be doing as well as other people!! The nurse said that my follicles are doin well for me (as I have had one ovary completely removed and the remaining ovary has been operated on, so it's not all there). Really hoping that Monday's scan shows an improvement.
> Hope the rest of you are doing well. Thinking of you all xxx

Great news hun... looking goooood! :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies:flower:

Just nipping on quickly, to say my scan went well and I'm officially stimming now :happydance: Have just done my 1st injection of the Gonal F. They said EC will be in 2 weeks. Feels like ages away to me! Is that what most people have 2 weeks of stimms and then EC?

So my next scan is on Wens, and after that I have a scan every other day.

Hope everyone is doing ok, :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Hey Ladies:flower:
> 
> Just nipping on quickly, to say my scan went well and I'm officially stimming now :happydance: Have just done my 1st injection of the Gonal F. They said EC will be in 2 weeks. Feels like ages away to me! Is that what most people have 2 weeks of stimms and then EC?
> 
> So my next scan is on Wens, and after that I have a scan every other day.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, :hugs:

Great news Hun... Two weeks will fly by believe me! Hugs


----------



## Deeni

Yay, I start stimming tonight too!! I will do my first injection of Menopur before bed!! Then I go in for another scan on Monday. I think time is going to start flying by now. At my scan today, the nurse said my left ovary is larger than my right. The left has 10 potential follicles and the right has 7. Is that good? Does that mean that the maximum I will get is 17 follies this cycle? I am a little confused about that but 17 would be good (I think..haha).

Springflower, It is crazy that we are on the same exact schedule &#61514;. The nurse said EC will be in about 12 days for me so two weeks sounds right. I guess it depends on how fast our follies grow? Yikes. I am going to start upping my water Gatorade and protein so I can try to ward off any bloating and OHSS symptoms. That is one of my major concerns ever since my estrogen went through the roof in my clomid cycle.


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone. I just wanted to say a huge thank you for all of your kind messages. They really help so much to help me carry on. :hugs: :hugs:

I spoke to the doctor today and I think we have decided to carry on. Scan will be first thing tomorrow and i have two options, depending on the results. 1) Trigger and go to EC on Mon if the 2 larger follies have grown quite big or 2) stim for another couple of days, scan on Mon and then go to EC on Weds if the larger ones aren't too big to try to help the 2 little ones to catch up. Doc thinks we should be looking at 3 minimum and 5 maximum, if we can help them to catch up. The clinic have been really good at helping me and ringing to update me so I'm very lucky in that respect. We're just trying not to get our expectations up too much as there's nothing we can do and just have to wait until tomorrow. :shrug: I'll post more then when we know what's happening.

Starbright - good news about your scan and I like the idea of it being a personal best for you. I've learnt from that and think its a really healthy way of looking at things. I hope the other little ones catch up. Grow follies grow!

Sammy - looks like this cycle is much better for you than the last one with just two follies so that's excellent! Really hope things keep going so well for you.

Springflower - so glad you are stimming! I hope the drugs work really well for you. 2 weeks is average according to my clinic - it can be a little bit less or a little more depending on how well you respond. It's like a lottery trying to predict when things will happen - we are really close to EC but still can't work out what day it will be!

I'll catch up properly with everyone shortly. In the meantime, good luck everyone. xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni & Springflower- great news girls! I think i had 12 days stims last time so 2 weeks sounds about right!

Baby, im glad you are feeling more positive today. A good nights sleep and some soul searching can work wonders! GROW FOLLIES GROW!


----------



## BabyChristie

Deeni - missed your post as I think we were posting at the same time so wanted to wish you all the best! Congrats on stimming! Hope all goes really well for you. If you have 17 follies at the start yes that is the maximum you can get (unless there are some they didn't see) Not all follies might grow but you have an excellent number to start with so good luck with everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thanks Angel, I hope so!


----------



## sue1411

BabyChristie - I'm so sorry about your news, but I'm pleased you're staying so positive and I think you're making the right decision to carry on. It sounds like a sensible plan for the enxt few days - Keeping everything crossed that you have a better scan tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

Deeni & Springflower - congratulations on making it through to the next stage. I don't think I'm much ahead of you. We're aiming for EC on 2nd August depending on how next week's scans go

Sammi & Starbright - yeay for the good scans 

Hope everyone else is doing good x


----------



## BizyBee

Sorry I've been MIA! I have good news though. They changed my protocol slightly, so it doesn't conflict with the first few days of school (beginning of Sept.) I am thrilled! AF finally arrived a few days ago and I started taking the bcp. I already begin the Lupron on Wednesday! Then I have a scan the next week and if all looks good, I can start my stims soon after. The only issue is that I will be in Cape Cod that week so I had to find a hospital that could do my scan and send the results to my FS. I'm waiting to hear back about a possible baseline scan date of Aug. 2nd. Yay!

Hope everyone is doing well. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Bizy thats great news! Nice to have you back with us again. Not sure my clinic would accept another hospitals tests, but lucky you that yours will - makes travel plans much easier! Hope everything goes according to plan


----------



## BizyBee

ANGEL223 said:


> Bizy thats great news! Nice to have you back with us again. Not sure my clinic would accept another hospitals tests, but lucky you that yours will - makes travel plans much easier! Hope everything goes according to plan

They typically allow out-of-town monitoring, so I figured they would have no problem with that. I live an hour from the FS and have my ultrasounds and bloodwork drawn here. As long as I go to a clinic that sends the results the same day, they are fine with it. They are specific about who they'll accept scans from, so I got really lucky. Otherwise, I'd have to wait to DR until after my trip and I really don't want to do that. I've been waiting so long already!


----------



## BabyChristie

Yay, excellent new Bizy! Good luck! xx


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

Deeni - Are you drinking lots of milk, I've heard that really helps. But I'm not sure how much I should be drinking....:hugs:

Sue - Just a few days ahead of me that's exciting!:hugs:

Bizy - Yeay Af has arrived!!:hugs:

BabyC - Good luck for your scan this morning, I'm thinking of you. Grow follies grow!!!:hugs:

Sammy, Starbright and Angel - Sounds like you guys are all at similar stages now. Looks like next week will be a lively one! :hugs:

With the DR, I've been having quite bad headaches so have been taking Anadin, the nurse I saw previously told me that was fine to take whilst DR but I couldn't take it when stimming. I'm trying to ward of headaches by drinking lots of water but is there a pain killer that I'm allowed to take? Anyone know?


Love to you all:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi everyone. The scan went slightly better today. We definitely have 3 follies (1.8, 1.7 and 1.5) and the two slower ones have grown a little to 1.0. The good news is that the big ones are growing slowly it seems which may give the little ones time to catch up. Waiting to hear from the doc to confirm next steps but I guess that she will say to keep going with drugs to try to give the little ones a bit more time. EC then would probably be Weds. We're keeping our fingers crossed and have accepted that we will be lucky to get a couple of eggs and an embryo will be a miracle so we're just hoping for that miracle. 

Thanks again everyone - it's so great to have support. :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Springflower said:


> Hey Ladies :flower:
> 
> Deeni - Are you drinking lots of milk, I've heard that really helps. But I'm not sure how much I should be drinking....:hugs:
> 
> Sue - Just a few days ahead of me that's exciting!:hugs:
> 
> Bizy - Yeay Af has arrived!!:hugs:
> 
> BabyC - Good luck for your scan this morning, I'm thinking of you. Grow follies grow!!!:hugs:
> 
> Sammy, Starbright and Angel - Sounds like you guys are all at similar stages now. Looks like next week will be a lively one! :hugs:
> 
> With the DR, I've been having quite bad headaches so have been taking Anadin, the nurse I saw previously told me that was fine to take whilst DR but I couldn't take it when stimming. I'm trying to ward of headaches by drinking lots of water but is there a pain killer that I'm allowed to take? Anyone know?
> 
> 
> Love to you all:hugs:

I had bad headaches too during DR and just took paracetemol. They got a bit better when I first starting stimming but now they are back again so I'm on paracetemol. I haven't actually checked with the clinic but as they are fine to take even during pregnancy as far as I know, I think they'll be fine?? Best to check I guess. Hope you feel better soon - in my experience DR was the worst time so when you get to stimming hopefully it will be much better. xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Spring - I was allowed paracetemol - which I absolutely hate and don't really believe in them, iykwim, but needs must. I had to take 3 of them an hour prior to EC, but really don't think they made a blind bit of difference!

Ladies, what do your clinics do drug &/or pain-relief wise for egg collection? Sammy do you get any drugs? Your EC last year sounded like mine, I was given a narcotic sedative, but I was aware of and felt everything! I was allowed more paracetemol afterwards too!


----------



## Leilani

You sound much more cheerful today Christie. My 3 viable follies (for want of a better term) were the same size as yours on my Saturday scan and EC was Tuesday - so Weds for you sounds like a good day. Next time I'm going to be getting a double ovidrel shot - just to make sure the eggs realise they really, really need to mature before EC, maybe you could ask your doc about this?


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks for the tip Leilani. I've got two vials of Pregnyl already but will double check with the doc today - I have a very long list of questions!!! xx


----------



## sue1411

Leilani said:


> Spring - I was allowed paracetemol - which I absolutely hate and don't really believe in them, iykwim, but needs must. I had to take 3 of them an hour prior to EC, but really don't think they made a blind bit of difference!
> 
> Ladies, what do your clinics do drug &/or pain-relief wise for egg collection? Sammy do you get any drugs? Your EC last year sounded like mine, I was given a narcotic sedative, but I was aware of and felt everything! I was allowed more paracetemol afterwards too!

I was given pethadine and it worked brilliantly for me. When they first started I did feel uncomfortable but then they upped my dose and I went straight off into lala land. When I wasn't asleep, apparently I was hallucinating that I was a famous chef and kept asking the nurses to bring me things and add more salt!!! Must be because they were all in whites. Weird but funny.


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Spring - I was allowed paracetemol - which I absolutely hate and don't really believe in them, iykwim, but needs must. I had to take 3 of them an hour prior to EC, but really don't think they made a blind bit of difference!
> 
> Ladies, what do your clinics do drug &/or pain-relief wise for egg collection? Sammy do you get any drugs? Your EC last year sounded like mine, I was given a narcotic sedative, but I was aware of and felt everything! I was allowed more paracetemol afterwards too!

OMG leilani don't even get me started on this one! I think it's awful that they keep me awake here... I could cry just thinking about it. Last time they gave me this pessary I had to put up my.... Hmm can't remember which orifice! Lol then 2 tablets to swallow and wait 15 mins. Then I went through and they said they were going to give me 4 injections... You know... Up there!! I nearly died of shock but couldn't feel much. They did the EC and told me to breath in then stabbed my ovaries. I tried not to be a big baby but tears were falling down my face in pain. I won't lie it bloody hurt like hell not helped by the needle breaking and the whole procedure was put on hold while they changed it. I am dreading the next one beyond belief!!! :(


----------



## Sammy2009

Just wanted to say good luck to everyone - I have posted messages to you but for some reason they keep failing (if I send by phone) and I cannot post pm messages either even by PC... is anyone else having this problem?

Caline did you get my pm with my hotmail address?

Springflower - hope all is going well

Babychristie - grow follies GROW!!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> Spring - I was allowed paracetemol - which I absolutely hate and don't really believe in them, iykwim, but needs must. I had to take 3 of them an hour prior to EC, but really don't think they made a blind bit of difference!
> 
> Ladies, what do your clinics do drug &/or pain-relief wise for egg collection? Sammy do you get any drugs? Your EC last year sounded like mine, I was given a narcotic sedative, but I was aware of and felt everything! I was allowed more paracetemol afterwards too!
> 
> I was given pethadine and it worked brilliantly for me. When they first started I did feel uncomfortable but then they upped my dose and I went straight off into lala land. When I wasn't asleep, apparently I was hallucinating that I was a famous chef and kept asking the nurses to bring me things and add more salt!!! Must be because they were all in whites. Weird but funny.Click to expand...


Crikey what I would give to have some of that for my EC... not fair! Funny story though :)


----------



## Leilani

Sammy2009 said:


> OMG leilani don't even get me started on this one! I think it's awful that they keep me awake here... I could cry just thinking about it. Last time they gave me this pessary I had to put up my.... Hmm can't remember which orifice! Lol then 2 tablets to swallow and wait 15 mins. Then I went through and they said they were going to give me 4 injections... You know... Up there!! I nearly died of shock but couldn't feel much. They did the EC and told me to breath in then stabbed my ovaries. I tried not to be a big baby but tears were falling down my face in pain. I won't lie it bloody hurt like hell not helped by the needle breaking and the whole procedure was put on hold while they changed it. I am dreading the next one beyond belief!!! :(

I truely hope you next one is better, it couldn't be worse. Did you ask about it afterwards? Make sure when you go next week to tell them how scared you are, and see if they have anything stronger - eek! 

And Sue's pethadine sounds fantastic!


----------



## Deeni

I was told that I will have light sedation for the EC. And that I will fall asleep for about an hour. After the EC but during the rest of the time I am out, they will monitor for fluid leaking and internal bleeding. I really really hope that I go to sleep as I don't want your experience at all Sammy. 

I have started to get headaches too and have been taking Advil. I wonder if that is safe? I didn't even think to ask and I guess I better make sure. It is the only thing that ever works for me though. 

Springflower, I hate milk but what if I make it chocolate milk??? That's the same thing right? Are you eating or drinking anything else in particular?


----------



## ANGEL223

Leilani - My clinic does general anaesthetic for EC - dont know enough about it to know if different drugs are used but i was out for the count for the whole procedure! It made me violently ill and took ages to come round cause they also stuck in a codine drip for pain relief which doesnt agree with me!

Is Ovidrel your trigger? There was a big question mark over whether or not it worked for me last time - must remind them and ask if there is a double dose available for me! 

Springflower - Paracetamol is ok for the whole time as i really suffered headaches and even ok after ET for pain, although again the also allow codeine(?)

Baby - glad things are improving for you! Hope all the follies catch up and are nice and fat for EC!

Sammy - you seriously have my respect - there is NO way i could have EC without knock out pain relief!!


----------



## Blue12

Deeni - advil is NOT safe hun. YOu are not allowed it during pregnancy either. I hate tylenol too - but it is the only safe thing. They even gave me some after EC and said to continue with it.

My EC was terrible - I had an iv (with mild sedation, and mild pain killers) but I felt everything. It is the most painful thing I have been through. Even worse was when I went to get the fluid drained they did the exact same procedure without absolutely anything. I am still sore down there - yikes lol.

:hugs: Everyone is getting so close to that exciting point!!!


----------



## Deeni

Blue12 said:


> Deeni - advil is NOT safe hun. YOu are not allowed it during pregnancy either. I hate tylenol too - but it is the only safe thing. They even gave me some after EC and said to continue with it.
> 
> My EC was terrible - I had an iv (with mild sedation, and mild pain killers) but I felt everything. It is the most painful thing I have been through. Even worse was when I went to get the fluid drained they did the exact same procedure without absolutely anything. I am still sore down there - yikes lol.
> 
> :hugs: Everyone is getting so close to that exciting point!!!

Blue, I had no idea! No more advil for me! I just reread my info from the clinic and it does say the only safe thing to take for headaches is tylenol!! :shock:

Also, your EC sounds awful. I was told mild IV sedation but that I will be asleep. Were asleep but could still feel everything? Were you able to tell the Dr. how much it hurt? I'm nervous.


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> OMG leilani don't even get me started on this one! I think it's awful that they keep me awake here... I could cry just thinking about it. Last time they gave me this pessary I had to put up my.... Hmm can't remember which orifice! Lol then 2 tablets to swallow and wait 15 mins. Then I went through and they said they were going to give me 4 injections... You know... Up there!! I nearly died of shock but couldn't feel much. They did the EC and told me to breath in then stabbed my ovaries. I tried not to be a big baby but tears were falling down my face in pain. I won't lie it bloody hurt like hell not helped by the needle breaking and the whole procedure was put on hold while they changed it. I am dreading the next one beyond belief!!! :(
> 
> I truely hope you next one is better, it couldn't be worse. Did you ask about it afterwards? Make sure when you go next week to tell them how scared you are, and see if they have anything stronger - eek!
> 
> And Sue's pethadine sounds fantastic!Click to expand...

Thanks... I have a feeling it wont be though :( they seem very barbaric here and don't do gas and air here either when u give birth! O will tell them but I doubt they will do anything about it. I'm so scared... More so cos I KNOW what to expect!


----------



## Springflower

Morning Ladies

Thank you all for you advice re painkillers.

Not much to report from my end. I did my second gonal f injection last night, I have a bruise where I did it. Am really struggling with this pen thing. I'm sure it'll get easier as I do more but at the moment, I'm not a fan. I also feel like someone has inflated a balloon round where my ovaries are. Is this normal? It doesnt hurt but I'm definalety feeling uncomfortable.

The EC stories are scary. I've been trying not to think about that stage yet, but I'm so scared. Sammy I can't imagine how you can do it with no sedation, I think with is bad enough!!!

We're all getting so close now. I can't work out my feelings I'm excited, but apprehensive I think!

Deeni - Choccy milk, I'm sure is fine. It's still milk isn't it! I think the same for strawberry milk which I have! :haha:

Hope everyone's going ok, keep going everyone, we're all doing so well. :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

I've been told its general anaesthetic for my clinic which is excellent. I had just a sedation with my first one in South Africa and i woke up screaming halfway through. I still remember exactly how it felt now *shudder*. I have every sympathy with you girls who aren't asleep during EC.:hugs::hugs:

I had a call back from the doc yesterday. I'm triggering tonight and going in for EC at 10am on Tuesday!!!!!! I'm still on my full dose of Menopur - last dose tonight - to help the follies grow as big as they can. Doc said she hopes the slow 2 might grow but we might just be looking at 3 so we are just hoping and hoping and hoping that we get a couple of good eggies that can make a strong embie. I'm terrified that we won't get to do ET and feeling pretty kak will all the drugs BUT we're still in and fighting at the moment.


----------



## Leilani

Springflower - sorry for scaring you with EC stories, I was interested to hear what others went through. It seems this is the biggest variable from clinic to clinic in the IVF process. During my EC, I just kept telling myself that this is nothing compared to childbirth - and for the most part the pain was short and sharp, but my ovary did feel bruised for about a week afterwards.

BabyChristie - it's all so exciting and nerve racking isn't it? 

I have everything crossed for you ladies - it's about time we had some good news in here! :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby - good luck with the trigger! Everything crossed for you!

Springflower - i think its quite normal for feel a bit full and uncomfortable around your ovaries.

Nothing much to report from me - scan early tomorrow morning before work so hopefully i can get my EC date sorted.

Anyone else on the short protocol - how many days stims did you do??


----------



## Leilani

ANGEL223 said:


> Anyone else on the short protocol - how many days stims did you do??

I did 9 days of stims.


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower - Don't worry about EC you will probably be sedated and not feel a thing! My EC was particularly awful compared to many people on here that have found it painfree.

Leilani - I'm going to be honest - I personally think I would prefer to go through childbirth! lol



Angel - I have been on the short protocol twice now and the first time I stimmed for 9 days and then on the 10th day i only took one injection and went in for the scan and then triggered but this time I have had an extra 2 days stimms cos they wanted to try and grow a few of the smaller follies so 11 days in total.

Babychristie - We are both in for EC Tuesday morning then... me at 8.30am for the 2 tablets, preparation and 4 injections which are supposedly to numb the pain! They don't though much :(


----------



## BabyChristie

Sorry Springflower didn't mean to scare you. At the end of the day, it will be worth it and it only lasts a few seconds / minutes. You'll be fine, honestly. xx :hugs:

I have that funny feeling in my ovaries - its so strange to be able to feel something that you are not normally aware of but its all normal. Mine are kind of pinching every so often now and by the end of the day I feel so bloated I just want to burst my stomach / ovaries with a pin!!! But feeling stuff is good and reassuring - it shows that something is happening so I don't mind.


----------



## Blue12

I did 11 days of stims.

As bad as EC was - I would do it again for a chance at a little one!

:hugs:

Next week is a big week for so many of you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

I agree with you 100% Blue - im the biggest wimp there is and even i would go through it a million times if it guaranteed a baby!


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies! 

BabyChristie - Where abouts in Nottingham do you live and which clinic are you at? I am in Mansfield and am at CARE in Nottingham. 

I can't believe how differently each clinic differes with their IVF cycles. For my EC I was under sedation and I don't remember a thing! The jury is still out on whether or not i'd be able to go through EC again after what happened. Maybe in time I might feel differently but thankfully I don't have to make that decision at the moment!! 

xxxx


----------



## sue1411

Good luck BabyChristie & Sammy with your trigger injections! 

Blue - are you feeling physically better now. Has the blood clot gone?

Springflower - I hate the pen injections too. It always seems much harder to get in and never seems like its dispensing properly. At least with the Buserelin, you can actually see the plunger go down. Don't worry too much about EC.

Angel - good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Good luck BabyChristie & Sammy with your trigger injections!
> 
> Blue - are you feeling physically better now. Has the blood clot gone?
> 
> Springflower - I hate the pen injections too. It always seems much harder to get in and never seems like its dispensing properly. At least with the Buserelin, you can actually see the plunger go down. Don't worry too much about EC.
> 
> Angel - good luck for your scan tomorrow.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x

Thanks hun :hugs:

iTS OFFICIAL - im med free!!!! :happydance:

I have just taken the trigger shot and all the injections are over thank god. Just got to wait for Tuesday morning now and EC.

The Puregon pen does take some getting used to and up until yesterday i was still learning stuff about it but i know how it works now and its really simple... we did have a lot of problems working it out at first though.

Babychristie - Have you taken your trigger yet?


----------



## Leilani

I found the best thing with the pen was to hold it as if you were stabbing yourself with a knife - so a really firm grip around the shaft (sounds a bit rude) and use your thumb on the clicker. I also found it worked better with my left hand - maybe because of the direction it clicked round!


----------



## hopesforababy

Wow!! I've been out of town the past few days and just read a bunch of pages to catch up with everyone!

Sammy, Angel, Baby C, good luck with your upcoming retrievals!! You are all going to be stars and have great egg quality!!

And I have so much respect for you ladies that have had to feel the pain of ER. My clinic puts me out, and I don't remember a thing (even the inappropriate things I was apparently telling the nurse after ER #1!!). But awake or not, we all are rockstars for doing what we're doing!!

Deeni and Springflower, hope stimming is going well for you and that follies are growing!

DR'ing is going well for me. There won't be much excitement until AF comes......

Hope you all have a wonderful week!


----------



## ANGEL223

Girls, hope you are enjoying your med free day! 

I have had my scan and am none the wiser. except i now know i do my trigger tonight and EC is Wed morning!

Converstaion went like this 
Me: Moring Dr, looks like it going to be a nice day 
Dr:mmmmmm
Me: Did you have a nice weekend?
Dr: Fine 
Nurse: Ok lets get ready for the scan
Did the whole scan in silence exepect for a few tuts from the Dr
Back at his desk 
Me: So how are things looking today? Any improvement
Dr: EC for Wed
Me: What size are the follicles now?
Dr: Lead one is 20mm
Me: And the others?
Dr: Smaller

I mean seriously, how would you take that? Somebody clearly got out of bed on the wrong side today!!

Hope everyone else is doing well with their injections!


----------



## BabyChristie

Well I'm like Sammy - med-free today and just waiting around killing time before EC tomorrow morning. Trigger was pretty easy but stung like hell! In fact it's still sore this morning 12 hours later! All in a good cause though and will hopefully help the eggies to mature and grow nice and strong. DH 'triggered' yesterday morning to make sure we have good :spermy: I think he enjoyed his more than I did mine though! :haha:

I have quite a few twinges going on but I'm trying not to worry that the trigger might be causing me to ovulate early - the clinic knows what they are doing and wouldn't wait 36 hours if there was a risk the eggs would release early would they?

Sammy - take it easy today and REALLY hope tomorrow goes well for you hun. :hugs:

Angel - the way your wrote your post made me giggle :haha: But what a nightmare! These doctors really don't help make the process any easier do they? Good luck with the trigger!!

Chesca - I live in Farnsfield so not far from you at all and we are at Nurture at the QMC. Small world, huh?! How are you finding Care?

Hopes - Glad DR is going well and hope AF comes soon so you can move to the next phase.

Sue - how are things going? When is your next scan?

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's definitely hotting up in here and I just hope we have some really good news this week from us all. xxxxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Chesca - just read your diary and see that answers your question on how Care is doing. So sorry to hear you had to go through that but will keep everything crossed for your FET. xxxx


----------



## Blue12

Oh Angel that would piss me right off. I always imagine that once upon a time these doctors were nice and caring people, and that they just lost it along the way. Will be hoping all good news for you on wed. 

BabyChristie I was terrified too that the eggs would release early - just a natural fear in this crazy process - which you are right of course the docs know what they are doing and everyone I know triggers 36 hours before EC.

Everyone else... big :hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Hey all
looks like it's a busy week in here :) Good luck to everyone
I've got egg collection booked for wednesday morning. Doing trigger shot tonight. I have 6 big follicles now and 2 smaller ones. Not bad really for one ovary! I'll be asleep for e.c - phew! So one more nasal spray tonight and the trigger shot and I'm all set
Hope everyone else who is having ec this week goes ok and gets some good embies
take care all xxx


----------



## Deeni

I'm at work but just wanted to post a quick update. I have been stimming for 3 days now (well today is actually day 4 but have only had 3 shots so far). I went for a follow up scan and none of my follies have increased in size since my baseline. I know it is early days but was wondering if that was normal? The nurse said they may increase my doseage or possibly give it a few more days to see if they grow. I'm a little disappointed but I guess it will eventually sort itself out. Hope everyone else is doing well! It seems like we are all moving along. Can't wait to see all of our updates!!


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Well I'm like Sammy - med-free today and just waiting around killing time before EC tomorrow morning. Trigger was pretty easy but stung like hell! In fact it's still sore this morning 12 hours later! All in a good cause though and will hopefully help the eggies to mature and grow nice and strong. DH 'triggered' yesterday morning to make sure we have good :spermy: I think he enjoyed his more than I did mine though! :haha:
> 
> I have quite a few twinges going on but I'm trying not to worry that the trigger might be causing me to ovulate early - the clinic knows what they are doing and wouldn't wait 36 hours if there was a risk the eggs would release early would they?
> 
> Sammy - take it easy today and REALLY hope tomorrow goes well for you hun. :hugs:
> 
> Angel - the way your wrote your post made me giggle :haha: But what a nightmare! These doctors really don't help make the process any easier do they? Good luck with the trigger!!
> 
> Chesca - I live in Farnsfield so not far from you at all and we are at Nurture at the QMC. Small world, huh?! How are you finding Care?
> 
> Hopes - Glad DR is going well and hope AF comes soon so you can move to the next phase.
> 
> Sue - how are things going? When is your next scan?
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. It's definitely hotting up in here and I just hope we have some really good news this week from us all. xxxxxx

Sorry been at work all day so couldnt post.... well i can feel my ovasries but they are not hurting. I can remember the first time i had EC and it really hurt the morning that i had to go but cant remember if they hurt prior to that. Ihe trigger didnt hurt at all but the first time it burned like you described. It went in really easily and hurt less than the other injections ever have!!!

I feel ok today... i am dreading EC tomorrow morning so much. I am not even sedated a little bit just down "there" a little but im fully awake. 

How are you feeling? I hope your relaxed and feeling ok? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue1411

ANGEL223 said:


> Girls, hope you are enjoying your med free day!
> 
> I have had my scan and am none the wiser. except i now know i do my trigger tonight and EC is Wed morning!
> 
> Converstaion went like this
> Me: Moring Dr, looks like it going to be a nice day
> Dr:mmmmmm
> Me: Did you have a nice weekend?
> Dr: Fine
> Nurse: Ok lets get ready for the scan
> Did the whole scan in silence exepect for a few tuts from the Dr
> Back at his desk
> Me: So how are things looking today? Any improvement
> Dr: EC for Wed
> Me: What size are the follicles now?
> Dr: Lead one is 20mm
> Me: And the others?
> Dr: Smaller
> 
> I mean seriously, how would you take that? Somebody clearly got out of bed on the wrong side today!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their injections!

Angel that made me smile - I had almost the same non-conversation with a Consultant at my scan this morning, only mine didn't even speak to me except to say 'see the nurse afterwards'! I'm trying to figure that if there was something seriously wrong I might have been kept in there longer than 5 mins 

The good bit for you though is "EC for Wednesday". Everything must be fine :hugs:. Good luck with your trigger later


----------



## Springflower

Hi Girls :flower:

Goodness it's going to be a busy week!!

Sammy - Good luck tomorrow, I'm beaming over lots of goodluck vibes!! I really hope EC is less painful this time :hugs:

Starbright - Not long til Wens, good luck with the trigger tonight!:hugs:

BabyC - Good luck tomorrow, am thinking of you. Grow follies grow!!!:hugs:

Angel - Wens will be here before you know it! Your conversation with your Dr did make me laugh, mine was a bit like that with the nurse the other day. Why can't ppl be smiley!:hugs:

hopesforababy - Glad Dr is going well, stimms will be here before you know it!:hugs:

Sue - Hope stimms are going well, do you know when EC will be yet?

Chesca - Small world, I used to live in Ravenshead!:hugs:

Blue - How are you feeling? I hope your recovery is going well.:hugs:

Leilani - Thanks for your advice re the pen, I think I'm getting there now!:hugs:

Deeni - My next scan isn't until Wens. Although my tummy feels uncomfortable every morning, then eases off later. I wouldnt worry, you've only done 3 days so far, so plenty of time for the follies to grow.:hugs:

I'm feeling better today, am already looking forward to the weekend. I'm really struggling to go to work and go through this. The London commute is a nightmare! Not long now though:happydance:

Right ladies I'm off to do battle with the pen, I don't want to tempt fate but I think I'm starting to get the hang of it.

Love to you all, I hope I haven!t forgotten anyone!:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Sue I missed your hug!!! Here it is :hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Sammy - hope you manage to sleep well tonight with your EC looming. Sending you lots of calming vibes and really hope it couldn't possibly be as bad for you tomorrow as it was the last time :hugs::hugs: If all else fails, ask if you can bring a giant bottle of vodka and a straw in with you or something.

BabyChristie - Don't worry about the twinges - that's probably the Stimms still in your system. It takes 36 hours for those eggs to ripen. Wishing you loads of luck with your EC tomorrow morning :hugs: I love the bit about your DH's trigger injection :haha:

Starbright - Good luck with your trigger injection tonight and enjoy your med free day tomorrow

Deeni - its still early days so don't worry just yet. We don't even get our first scan until day 7 so at least there's lots of time to up your meds i they decide you need to.

Hopes - hope AF shows up soon for you and you can move on to the next stage

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing fine :hugs:

I had my first follicle scan today and as I've already said, I didn't really learn much. the nurse seemed to think all was fine but avoided giving me any numbers. They took blood and said they'd call me if they wanted me to change my meds but I haven't heard anything so assume all's going ok. From my own desperate attempts to see the scan monitor and overhear the consultant talking to the nurse, I think I had three size 10 follies on my right ovary and maybe two size 14 and a 10 on my left plus smalls. Trying not to think too much about it until my next scan on Wednesday morning.


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks ladies....:hugs:

Yes i did think about shovelling a few vodkas down me before going to it but then thought it might look a little strange staggering in, falling over the chair and slurring my words whilst rolling my eyes into the back of my head before finally passing out unconscious.... If i could, i would though! :haha:

DREADING IT!!!! :cry:

It will be all worth it though if i get a BFP and if i dont... well that it wouldnt have been! :dohh:


----------



## sue1411

Springflower said:


> Sue I missed your hug!!! Here it is :hugs:

I think we posted at the same time! 

It is a nightmare trying to work and get through all these appointments too. The london commute does totally suck! Lots of luck with pen again later :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Ok girls, i feel like im going to burst right now! Any suggestions? Im afraid i might pop later when i stick the needle in!!!!

Seriously, Baby & Sammy good luck with EC tomorrow. Will be thinking about you all day.

Deeni,i had a bit of a wobble after one of my scans as the follicles were smaller than expected but in the end, they have managed to do ok so there is still plenty of time. As long as they are monitoring you and altering your doses accordingly, you will be fine!

Starbright, will be thinking of you as i do my jab later. What time you doing it? Im 9pm

Girls,thank you all for your continued support - its kept me sane - just!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Ok girls, i feel like im going to burst right now! Any suggestions? Im afraid i might pop later when i stick the needle in!!!!
> 
> Seriously, Baby & Sammy good luck with EC tomorrow. Will be thinking about you all day.
> 
> Deeni,i had a bit of a wobble after one of my scans as the follicles were smaller than expected but in the end, they have managed to do ok so there is still plenty of time. As long as they are monitoring you and altering your doses accordingly, you will be fine!
> 
> Starbright, will be thinking of you as i do my jab later. What time you doing it? Im 9pm
> 
> Girls,thank you all for your continued support - its kept me sane - just!!!

Thanks hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Hopes for a baby - Thanks hun, good luck yourself with everything!

Angel - ::snigger:: i had to giggle at that conv. Doctors eh? So interested and involved in their patients lives and well being... NOT! lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chesca

ANGEL223 said:


> Girls, hope you are enjoying your med free day!
> 
> I have had my scan and am none the wiser. except i now know i do my trigger tonight and EC is Wed morning!
> 
> Converstaion went like this
> Me: Moring Dr, looks like it going to be a nice day
> Dr:mmmmmm
> Me: Did you have a nice weekend?
> Dr: Fine
> Nurse: Ok lets get ready for the scan
> Did the whole scan in silence exepect for a few tuts from the Dr
> Back at his desk
> Me: So how are things looking today? Any improvement
> Dr: EC for Wed
> Me: What size are the follicles now?
> Dr: Lead one is 20mm
> Me: And the others?
> Dr: Smaller
> 
> I mean seriously, how would you take that? Somebody clearly got out of bed on the wrong side today!!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their injections!

Angel - I can't believe he was so rude! He might do these procedures day in/ day out but he surely has to understand that you don't! It makes me so angry when Dr's are like that. I mean they are doctors for crying out load!!! 
I hope you get a better response to your questions next time hun. 

On the up side - EC is Wednesday morning - YAY!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Chesca

BabyChristie and Sammy - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you both! xxx


----------



## Chesca

Chesca - I live in Farnsfield so not far from you at all and we are at Nurture at the QMC. Small world, huh?! How are you finding Care?


Hiya hun, I know you had considered CARE in the past and I would let my experience put you off. They have an excellent reputation and the nurses, sonographers etc have all be very helpful and did make us feel very at ease. 
I was transferred to QMC when I was sent to hospital. Who is your consultant? They were so great with me there! Good luck for tomorrow babe! xxx:hugs:

p.s. I have absolutely no idea where farnsfield is, i've lived in Mansfield for nearly 3 years and I still get lost most places I go, thank goodness for the sat nav! lol! xxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck tomorrow Baby C and Sammy!! I hope that it goes well and that you both get some great eggs. Let us know how it goes when you get a chance!

Deeni, I'm sure that you'll have some more growth in a few days. My clinic does blood work on day 3, but no scans until about day 6 or 7.


----------



## Sammy2009

hopesforababy said:


> Good luck tomorrow Baby C and Sammy!! I hope that it goes well and that you both get some great eggs. Let us know how it goes when you get a chance!
> 
> Deeni, I'm sure that you'll have some more growth in a few days. My clinic does blood work on day 3, but no scans until about day 6 or 7.

Will do!!!! Thanks. Im still awake, i am not tired but got to be up early... ill be knackered tomorrow HEY... THAT COULD BE A PLAN! Stay up all night and then go to sleep during EC?????? :haha::happydance:


----------



## Deeni

Sammy and BabyChristie - I wanted to wish you both LOTS of luck tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.

Angel - I can't believe your post about your Dr! It makes things much more difficult, doesn't it! Why don't they realize that it is our body and we deserve to know what is going on with it!!! You are almost there though...lots of luck with EC on Wed.

Springflower - Hope you are getting the hang of your pen injection. My menopur is not going so well. I dread it every night!

As for me and my still small follies, the Dr. decided to double my meds starting tonight and then another scan on Wednesday. I hope this jump starts them but I am worried about OHSS! My numbers are still really low so I guess it is too early to worry about. Actually, anytime is a good time to worry...I am a worrier. LOL.


----------



## Sammy2009

Deeni said:


> Sammy and BabyChristie - I wanted to wish you both LOTS of luck tomorrow. I hope everything goes well.
> 
> Angel - I can't believe your post about your Dr! It makes things much more difficult, doesn't it! Why don't they realize that it is our body and we deserve to know what is going on with it!!! You are almost there though...lots of luck with EC on Wed.
> 
> Springflower - Hope you are getting the hang of your pen injection. My menopur is not going so well. I dread it every night!
> 
> As for me and my still small follies, the Dr. decided to double my meds starting tonight and then another scan on Wednesday. I hope this jump starts them but I am worried about OHSS! My numbers are still really low so I guess it is too early to worry about. Actually, anytime is a good time to worry...I am a worrier. LOL.

Thanks Hun... I'm on my way there now :(


----------



## sue1411

BabyChristie & Sammy - just jumping on here quickly to wish you both loads of luck for EC today. Will be thinking of you both x


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> BabyChristie & Sammy - just jumping on here quickly to wish you both loads of luck for EC today. Will be thinking of you both x

Thanks I'm here waiting now... I wish they would hurry up and call me in. There are two other ladies as well and we were told to be here for 8.30am so god knows who goes in first! Come on for christs sake I feel sick... Xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks everyone! I'm leaving in about 20 mins - ovaries are still aching so that's a good sign. Eggies must still be in there. Scared but will update later when I can...... Good luck Sammy!!!!
:hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Another lady has just come out she is holding a tissue and looks really sad and worried... So there is not three of us she has been in already cos I saw her hubby leaving with a suitcase with the eggs in to take to the other hospital. X

Ok so the other lady has just gone in... The male doctor came out to shake our hands... male doctor? :( I always have female ones. Oh well I'm sure the pain will block out my thoughts on that one. nobody has given me any pain killers yet... They have to be taken 15 mins prior to going in. I'm a little worried now... What if they have forgotten?


----------



## BabyChristie

Don't panic - will all be fine. Try to keep calm - good luck honey. xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm leaving in about 20 mins - ovaries are still aching so that's a good sign. Eggies must still be in there. Scared but will update later when I can...... Good luck Sammy!!!!
> :hugs::hugs:
> xx

My ovaries are no where near as heavy or painful as last time. I hope that's not a bad sign? I can feel them and they are tender but not painful.

I've just been given my two pessaries up the bum and one tablet which I had to swallow and think that I have about 15 mins until I go in now....good luck Hun xxx


----------



## Leilani

Good luck Sammy - must say I'm loving your updates, I can just picture it all (including the pills up your bum!!)

BabyChristie - thinking of you too.

:hugs: to you both today


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Good luck Sammy - must say I'm loving your updates, I can just picture it all (including the pills up your bum!!)
> 
> BabyChristie - thinking of you too.
> 
> :hugs: to you both today

Oh Jesus Christ I am not going lie but that fecking hurt like hell. I didn't think it could get much worse than last time but it did. The woman before me was only in there 15 mins so I thought oh good just 15 mins of pain but nooooo I was in there 35 mins. She must have not had many follicles. 

He said it would take 2 mins which was a lie... Lol. I felt every stab to each follicle and one I jumped like hell with pain :(

All in all there was 10-11 follicles in total and he said 7-8 were of a good size but of course even though we don't know whether the other ones contain eggs he had to puncture them anyway :(

I'm just having a tea and then we take the eggs in a heated case to another hospital where Allan gives his sperm sample and we find out how many eggs we have. Thank god it's over (I would not have posted this if babychristie was reading but I know she will be left for the hospital by now - I would not want to scare her!)

I feel in pain like I have been stabbed... We will also be told if oh's sample will be good enough for IVF or we will have to do ICSI. scared now.


----------



## Springflower

Sammy you were so brave! Was hoping to get in here before you went in but you were too quick! Well done you, I'm keeping everything crossed that you have some excellent eggies there:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springflower

BabyC - I missed you this morning too. Am thinking of you, fingers crossed they got the eggies and they are in excellent condition. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Hey all

Sammy sorry you're in pain ((hugs)). Hope you get some good eggs from those follies!! 
BabyC - hope all has gone well for you and you get some lovely eggs
Deeni - here's hoping the increase to the meds helps to improve the folly growth. I had to have 3 of the powders to make me respond. Good luck
Angel - I did my trigger at 10.30 last night. Good luck for your EC on weds. Hope it goes well for you
Chesca - also good luck for your EC on weds! 
Sue, Bizy, Springflower and everyone else I hope you're doing well.
xxxxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Sammy you were so brave! Was hoping to get in here before you went in but you were too quick! Well done you, I'm keeping everything crossed that you have some excellent eggies there:hugs::hugs:

I wasn't that brave... Lol. I didn't cry though but my face was a screwed up mess. It really hurt. I now have painful shooting pains in my ass. I don't know what they put in those anal pessaries but it sure feels like it was shards of glass! My ovaries are battered and really hurt. We are at the second hospital and just gave the eggs to the embryologist and swapped them for a cup so OH can do his sperm sample ::snigger:: we then have to wait here to find out how many eggs I got which takes 30 mins and also the quality of the sperm sample. If I get 6 eggs out of this I will be happy enough... 8 would be amazing but I don't think that's going to happen. If I have been through all this and it's only two out of 10-11 follicles then that won't be good and I will be questioning whether my fertility is diminishing rather than anything. All in all if I get a BFP out of this then just one egg would be acceptable if it does the trick!!! I'm nervous now. Xx


----------



## Leilani

Sammy - thanks for the update, sorry it was so traumatic, I was wincing/remembering the process as ou described it. How big is the case you transport the eggs in? Do you feel like you're on some kind of top secret mission transporting them across town? FX and hope the embryologist gives you good news about the eggs and sperm.


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy - thanks for the update, sorry it was so traumatic, I was wincing/remembering the process as ou described it. How big is the case you transport the eggs in? Do you feel like you're on some kind of top secret mission transporting them across town? FX and hope the embryologist gives you good news about the eggs and sperm.

Lol... Secret mission Sammy... Ha ha. Yes it really hurt. I was told it didn't hurt so much the second time round but that's b****cks! Lol. I'm just glad it's over. Allans just put his sample in and they it's not 30 mins waiting it's 45 mins to an hour... Ho hum.

The case was about the size of a large vanity case and was heated and had to be plugged into the cigarette lighter in the car to keep it heated. I will update when I have more news as battery is getting low thanks to our rabbit chewing through my bloody phone charger cable last night! Rabbit stew anyone???


----------



## ANGEL223

Poor Sammy, my ovaries are shrinking and hiding at the thought of the torture that lies ahead! Im really amused that you have to transport the eggs accross town yourself - sound like a comedy sketch! Where do you live anyway? Remind me never to move there! 

Hope you get good numbers - everything crossed for you xoxo


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Poor Sammy, my ovaries are shrinking and hiding at the thought of the torture that lies ahead! Im really amused that you have to transport the eggs accross town yourself - sound like a comedy sketch! Where do you live anyway? Remind me never to move there!
> 
> Hope you get good numbers - everything crossed for you xoxo

I'm gutted... Out of 11 follicles ( although only 7-8 were big enough really) we only got 5 eggs. I'm really upset... That's one less than last time and i was on higher meds this time and more or less means no frosties. Great. All that for 5 god damn eggs. I don't think I will be going through this again if this doesn't work obviously I'm losing my fertility :(


----------



## Leilani

Sammy2009 said:


> I'm gutted... Out of 11 follicles ( although only 7-8 were big enough really) we only got 5 eggs. I'm really upset... That's one less than last time and i was on higher meds this time and more or less means no frosties. Great. All that for 5 god damn eggs. I don't think I will be going through this again if this doesn't work obviously I'm losing my fertility :(

So sorry you're disappointed :hugs:

whispers - it only takes one!


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww Sammy, im so sorry you are disappointed in the numbers but personally, i would be glad to get as many as 5! Hun, it only takes one good one - you might not need the frosties anyway! Think quality not quantity

This whole process is so frustrating because while its a science, it sure as hell isnt an exact one and certainly does not follow scientific logic!


----------



## Sammy2009

I knew it was 5. We sat in the waiting room and i said to OH, you know i reckon its going to be 5 but i hope its not!

It was...

I look at it like this, last time we had 6 eggs, all fertilised (like we all know i will not be that lucky again) and 2 were transferred and only two made it to freezing (the other two were discarded) Both frosties were thawed, one collapsed and the other one that was transfered didnt stick. So out of 6 embies only one made it and this time we only have 5.

I just know this cycle is going to turn to rat shit because i bet only 3 fertilise and only two make it to ET... if im lucky, which i usually never am!!!

I am half mad at the hospital from not stimming me enough and half mad at myself that we never even got a better result than last time even with higher meds!!!! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## BabyChristie

I'm back and we got four eggies!! For me, this is better than we hoped earlier in the week and we are really pleased! In the end we had 6 follies although 3 were small, which we knew. We were only expecting 3 so that's a bonus! The embryologist did say that one of the eggs looked a little small but we'll know more tomorrow at 3pm when they call to tell us if any have fertilised.

I was asleep for the whole thing and only remember feeling a bit drunk in theatre and then waking up in my bed. I love my anaesthatist!! The embryologist was hopeful that we should get an embie but its a nervous wait for the next 26 hours...... I feel fine - a little bit of pain like a mild period pain at the moment which is SO different from my first experience so I'm basically a very happy bunny right now.:bunny::bunny: Going to go to bed for a bit of a sleep.

Thanks again everyone - your good wishes obviously helped! :hugs: Just hoping and praying now that we get to ET....

xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Sammy - so sorry you feel upset at your numbers. It's awful to have less than you are hoping for. :hugs::hugs: I know its a very anxious wait for the next 24 hours but I really hope that you get some good strong embies ready for transfer later this week.

xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Sammy - so sorry you feel upset at your numbers. It's awful to have less than you are hoping for. :hugs::hugs: I know its a very anxious wait for the next 24 hours but I really hope that you get some good strong embies ready for transfer later this week.
> 
> xxx

Well done hun im really pleased for you thats great news! :happydance:

I wont find out until Friday whether mine have fertilised or not. The sperm sample was good enough for IVF though so we didnt have to go through ICSI (it wouldnt have bothered me with way to be honest)

I am worried too... not so much about the egg quality but how many fertilise or if any? What a week of worry! Thank god the physical pain is over though. You were lucky to be sedated, I was fully awake through the whole lot and it was nothing short of hell. I bled a lot this time as well... i never bled last time. The pick up was quicker this time for sure but more intense and painful. Good luck for tomorrow results hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby, 4 - thats brilliant news! Well done you. Rest up and try not to focus in the things you cant control. In this whole process, its the embryoligists who really work the magic - hope they are doing that as we speak!


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks Angel, I know the embryologists are the magic ones. We're thinking that our little embies could be forming right now!!

Angel & Starbright - good luck with your EC tomorrow. Will keep everything crossed for some good news from you both tomorrow!!!!

Forgive me, I'm still a little squiffy and losing track of where everyone is - big hugs to you all!! xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Good luck Angel and Starbright for EC tomorrow!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Sammy & BabyChristie - well done for getting through it and getting eggs. Sammy - your updates were brilliant. I can't believe your hospital doesn't give you any better meds than that though. Horrendous. By now, you both will hopefully already have some babies created :happydance:. Keeping everything crossed for good news soon.

Star & Angel - Really hope it all goes well for you both tomorrow and your EC is more like BabyChristie's than Sammy's! Hope you both get lots of quality eggs :hugs::hugs:

Deeni - Hope your increased meds works and you get to see the results tomorrow

Springflower - good luck with your scan tomorrow too.

Blue, Leilani, Hopes & Chesca - Hope you had good tuesdays

I'm starting to get some throbbing in my ovaries and feel bloated so hope that's a good sign something's working. Had some more acupuncture tonight so feel all relaxed and ready for my second scan tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chesca

Angel and Starbright - good luck for tomorrow!!!!! Will be thinking of you both! 

Sammy - I know you are disappointment but try and look on the positive side, you have 5 lovely eggies, let hope and pray for good things! 

babychristie - well done hunny!!! Can't wait for 3pm tomorrow!!! 

Sue - Hope you are doing ok, good luck for tomorrow!!!

xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Chesca - thanks... If they all fertilise I suppose I still have a chance of a couple of frosties but if not and I get a bfp then I'll be happy!

Sue - I know, how awful having to go through that awake... I seriously don't think I can again. If this cycle doesn't work I want to change hospitals - to one that knows what they are doing will be advantageous! Seriously though one with sedation if they do that out here. They don't even do gas and air out here. It's like living in the dark ages! 

My updates were the only thing keeping me sane at that point but some people found them entertaining it seems... Lol. I'm just glad it's all over... Well this part!


----------



## Leilani

Sammy are you in Germany or Holland - or do I have you confused with someone else?


----------



## Deeni

Yay BabyC and Sammy for getting your EC over with!! I'm so happy for you both. I hope you both get excellent fertilization reports!

Sue and Springflower, looks like all three of us will be getting scans tomorrow. Can't wait to see how many follies we are making. :thumbup:

Angel and Starbright, lots of luck with your ECs tomorrow. :hugs:

I hope everyone else is doing well!! Thinking about you all and hoping for the best for all of us!


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy are you in Germany or Holland - or do I have you confused with someone else?

Hey... I'm in holland... Lived here for 18 months. Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Deeni said:


> Yay BabyC and Sammy for getting your EC over with!! I'm so happy for you both. I hope you both get excellent fertilization reports!
> 
> Sue and Springflower, looks like all three of us will be getting scans tomorrow. Can't wait to see how many follies we are making. :thumbup:
> 
> Angel and Starbright, lots of luck with your ECs tomorrow. :hugs:
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well!! Thinking about you all and hoping for the best for all of us!

Thanks Hun... Good luck with your scans tomorrow ladies! Hope you get lots of bug juicy follies!!!! Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Nobody is happier than me that EC is over... rant rant moan... Lol.

(I will get over it... Eventually!!!) 

:)


----------



## hopesforababy

You did it Sammy! Congrats on making it through a horrible EC! I loved all the updates and am proud of you for making it through. I know how upset you are about your numbers (I got 6 eggs from 15 follicules last time), but try to remember that it only takes one. Keep us updated on how many fertilize.

Baby Christie!! Yeah for you on your 4 eggs! I can't wait to hear your fertilization report! Glad that you were out for the procedure, and hope you are feeling ok.

Angel and Star, good luck on your retrievals tomorrow!! Keeping fingers crossed for great numbers!

Sue, sounds like you are stimming well!

Hope everyone else is doing well, too!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck ladies! xx


----------



## Blue12

Hey ladies 

- congrats to Babychristie and Sammy on the eggs! fxd for the fert report.

- goodluck to 2 of you for tomorrow... star? and angel? - sorry I am behind on this info...

- thinking about everyone else - stimming away deeni - sue - doodar - springflower...sorry if I missed someone

- bizy who is starting - wahoo!

- Leilani :) who is ready to start again soon - and in the mean time being an amazing support!

- me... af has arrived... that is an 11 day lp......... usually I have 12 day lp........ anyway now I have to cross my fingers so tightly as I am going to push for FET for August... 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Sammy2009

Hopesforababy - thanks Hun! I know I should be a bit happier and I suppose 5 is ok but I guess you just expect to get at least one egg out each large follicle (which we did last time) but as we all know there are no guarantees with IVF... And in my case 5 eggs does not mean 5 babies! :)

I got 6 eggs last time as well and had a 100% fertilization report but I doubt I will be that lucky again. I wish I knew today but they won't tell me until FRIDAY. Stupid Dutch hospital rules!

Blue- cheers Hun! How you doing? Hope things are going well with you. 

Hugs and good luck to all!!!! Xxx


----------



## Springflower

Morning Ladies

Firstly goodluck today Angel and Starbright!!! I'm thinking of you both and have my fingers crossed for lots of good quality eggies! :hugs::hugs:

Deeni and Sue - Cool - the three of us are going in together! My scan's at 2pm today. Am hoping everythings ok. Feels like there's a lot going on in there!:hugs::hugs:

Sammy and BabyC - You both did so well!! I'm keeping everything crossed that all the eggies fertilise:hugs::hugs:

Blue - Excellent news you might be able to start in August - Yipeee!!!!!!!:hugs:

Hopesforabbay and Bizy - Yeay you started!!!:hugs:

Lots of love to everyone, I'm if I've missed anyone out! Am trying to type quickly at work without being spotted! xxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Goodluck today Angel and Starbright - fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Springflower

Hey ladies:flower:

Well I've just come back from my scan. My lining is fine. I have one egg at 16 and another at 12. I also have about 4/5 other smaller ones. They decided to keep my doses as they are and I have another scan booked for Friday.

I am a bit worried about the smaller ones, but I guess I haven't been doing this a week yet, so will wait and see what happens on Friday. 

BabyC and Sammy any news on your eggies yet?

Love to all.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

We have 3 embies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9::cloud9:

I can't express how happy we are right now! With so few follicles and having to make the decision whether to abandon completely, the last week has been so emotionally draining but we are ecstatic with our 3 little ones!!!! :yipee:They really are little fighters.:hugs::hugs: ET will be on day 3 at 10.30am on Friday. OMG!!!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Blue12

BABYCHRISTIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is fabulous news ------------ CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Springflower

BabyC thats fabulous news!!!!!!!!!! You must be over the moon:happydance:

This calls for some serious bunny happy dancing! :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

Really really chuffed for you!:hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey everyone, well im home and have had a few hours kip but still feeling a bit out of sorts. 

Thank you all so much for your good wishes - seems to have worked so far for me. Its still early days but I cant quite believe my luck - 10 eggs (only 3 last time) - seems they even found a follicle they didnt see during the scans! Mr grumpy Dr even gave me a smile today!

I going to have another sleep and pop back later and catch up with everyone but Baby i did notice your news - thats great!! Congrats hun!


----------



## Sammy2009

Babychristie - Great news hun, well done!!!! YAYYYY!

Angel & Springflower - Congrats on the follies/scan!!!!

Me? Well i dont get the fertilization report untiln the day of ET (if there is anything to transfer which i seriously hope so!) I think we have to ring Friday in the morning. They don't like to tell you beforehand in case some keel over before ET ::rolls eyes:: I WANNA KNOW NOW!!!!


----------



## Springflower

Woo hoooo Angel!! thats brilliant news!! time for another bunny celebration!!:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:

Sammy - That's rubbish!! Do you know when ET will take place yet?


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah Baby C on your embies!! I'll be praying for them to grow strong!! Will you transfer all 3?

Angel, congrats on your 10 eggs! That is fabulous!! Hope you are doing well after the procedure.

Star, hope your EC went well today!

Sammy, hope you are feeling better today and that you aren't in any more pain. And I'm sure you've got some fighters that are growing strong and just waiting to be put back in their mommy!

I took my last BCP Monday morning and this morning I woke up feeling like AF was about to come. Some spotting, but nothing heavy. Wondering if she's about to come a little early, which would mean I would start stimming this Saturday, a week earlier than expected!! Yeah, my last witch until mid 2011!!


----------



## Deeni

Had my scan this morning! My follicles still are not growing very fast. My biggest one is only at 10cm. The nurse doesn&#8217;t think we will have to cancel the cycle but that the dr. may up my dose (again) or stop the lupron and switch to a different drug. Their only concern is being careful that they don&#8217;t keep upping my dose and stimulate me too much. She still seemed to think that we are looking at a possible egg retrieval on Wed of next week. So I guess it wasn&#8217;t good news but not too bad either. I can't help but be disappointed that things aren't progressing though. I feel like I will be on these shots frover. :(

I am wondering how everyone is doing today. I am at work so will catch up on all the updates tonight!


----------



## Blue12

SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you Angel!!!!!

Today is a day of good news!!!

I have a bit of good news too - not nearly as exciting - but today is CD1 (bad because it was only a 10 day lp) but it means that Friday is my Baseline scan for hopefully my FET!!!

:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> SOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you Angel!!!!!
> 
> Today is a day of good news!!!
> 
> I have a bit of good news too - not nearly as exciting - but today is CD1 (bad because it was only a 10 day lp) but it means that Friday is my Baseline scan for hopefully my FET!!!
> 
> :hugs:

Ooh Friday will be an exciting day for lots of us as well then!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Woo hoooo Angel!! thats brilliant news!! time for another bunny celebration!!:bunny: :bunny: :bunny:
> 
> Sammy - That's rubbish!! Do you know when ET will take place yet?

I know its crap isnt it? They only do 3 days transfers at my hospital... though if none are at the stage they should be then i dont know if they do later ones? They will take any left over to a maximum of 4 days and then freeze but try to freeze before they make it to blast as they consider that they thaw better. My frosties were a little behind at Day 3 so they grew them until Day 4 but they went to blast too quick so they were frozen at Day 4 as blasts. One defrosted, one collapsed. One transfered but BFN'd.

Last time i transfered on Day 3 which will be Friday. Last time we called them before to see if they would tell us but they wouldnt so there is no point in trying this time. I dont think its fair... i have been through enough and i think i deserve to know at least whether we have anything to transfer :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

Deeni - Thanks, i feel sore but ok, tired though as i have not been sleeping very well over the last 2 days (understandably) I'm ok though... not bad at all. I went to work today this morning at 8.30am but think i should have taken the day off really.

Hopesforababy - You still have another week hun so plenty of time to catch up.... lts can happen in that time so dont worry. Have long have you been stimming for now?

Hugs and best of luck to all!!!!


----------



## sue1411

Yeay - some good news for this little group today. BabyChristie - that is wonderful news.What a fantastic fertilization success rate too. You must have fabulous eggs. I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:. 

Blue - Brilliant news about you too :happydance::happydance:. Hope you get your transfer next month. It'll fly by.

Angel - Congratulations on getting through the EC and having so many more eggs this time. Keeping everything crossed for a good result for you tomorrow :hugs:

Springflower - glad your scan went ok today. There's still time for the other small follicles to catch up before Friday's scan. Good news about your lining and the 2 big follies. When is your EC expected?

Deeni - Don't be too disheartened hon. The fact they're not even considering cancelling your cycle means they can't be too concerned right now, its just a matter of figuring out which drugs and dosage will work for you :hugs:

Hopes - Yeay for AF hopefully starting. Brilliant news :happydance:

Starbright - Hope your EC went well today :hugs:

Sammy - hope you feel better soon hon and that you get some good news on Friday. You're very brave going back to work today. I'm going to take the whole week off this time around with any luck.

Leilani - How are your feeling? Are you excited about September yet?

Hope everyone is else is doing well.

Had my second scan this morning and it seems to be going well. I have 6 biggish follies on my right side and 7 on the left (plus 10 smalls that aren't expected to make the grade). Whilst the numbers look good, my egg quality in the past hasn't been great - I tend to overstimm, get lots of eggs and embies but then lose most by transfer date. My dosage has been cut right down this cycle and it does seem to have worked a bit (had 42 follies last time but only one viable embie at transfer date). Sounds stupid I know but I'm scared that this lot will be rubbish quality too and I won't even get to transfer stage this time, but trying to stay positive. The good news today from you all has really helped with that so thanks :kiss:


----------



## BizyBee

:headspin: Wow, lots of great news! Babychristie, that's fantastic. So happy you have 3!

Blue, great that you have started the next cycle. Hope you can do the FET.

Angel and Sammy, glad the EC went well. FX for super strong embies.

Deeni, hope your follies catch up soon.

Hopes, yay for starting stims earlier than expected!

Springflower, good luck at Friday's scan.

Sue, glad you still have a good number but aren't overstimming. Hope they are excellent quality this time.

Hi Leilani, how are you?

Whew, hope I didn't miss anything. I'm starting the Lupron tonight! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Yeay - some good news for this little group today. BabyChristie - that is wonderful news.What a fantastic fertilization success rate too. You must have fabulous eggs. I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:.
> 
> Blue - Brilliant news about you too :happydance::happydance:. Hope you get your transfer next month. It'll fly by.
> 
> Angel - Congratulations on getting through the EC and having so many more eggs this time. Keeping everything crossed for a good result for you tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Springflower - glad your scan went ok today. There's still time for the other small follicles to catch up before Friday's scan. Good news about your lining and the 2 big follies. When is your EC expected?
> 
> Deeni - Don't be too disheartened hon. The fact they're not even considering cancelling your cycle means they can't be too concerned right now, its just a matter of figuring out which drugs and dosage will work for you :hugs:
> 
> Hopes - Yeay for AF hopefully starting. Brilliant news :happydance:
> 
> Starbright - Hope your EC went well today :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - hope you feel better soon hon and that you get some good news on Friday. You're very brave going back to work today. I'm going to take the whole week off this time around with any luck.
> 
> Leilani - How are your feeling? Are you excited about September yet?
> 
> Hope everyone is else is doing well.
> 
> Had my second scan this morning and it seems to be going well. I have 6 biggish follies on my right side and 7 on the left (plus 10 smalls that aren't expected to make the grade). Whilst the numbers look good, my egg quality in the past hasn't been great - I tend to overstimm, get lots of eggs and embies but then lose most by transfer date. My dosage has been cut right down this cycle and it does seem to have worked a bit (had 42 follies last time but only one viable embie at transfer date). Sounds stupid I know but I'm scared that this lot will be rubbish quality too and I won't even get to transfer stage this time, but trying to stay positive. The good news today from you all has really helped with that so thanks :kiss:

Hi. The first time I took two weeks off for the whole procedure and it was so much easier but this time I couldn't because I have been off work 4 weeks sick as I fell down the stairs and broke my arm in two places.

It sounds like your follies are doing well. My hospital told me that the egg quality is not as good when you have loads of follicles... They diminish. I had 6 eggs first time round and all fertilised so maybe you will be just as lucky this time! Good luck xxx


----------



## sue1411

BizyBee said:


> :headspin: Wow, lots of great news! Babychristie, that's fantastic. So happy you have 3!
> 
> Blue, great that you have started the next cycle. Hope you can do the FET.
> 
> Angel and Sammy, glad the EC went well. FX for super strong embies.
> 
> Deeni, hope your follies catch up soon.
> 
> Hopes, yay for starting stims earlier than expected!
> 
> Springflower, good luck at Friday's scan.
> 
> Sue, glad you still have a good number but aren't overstimming. Hope they are excellent quality this time.
> 
> Hi Leilani, how are you?
> 
> Whew, hope I didn't miss anything. I'm starting the Lupron tonight! :happydance:


Bizy - Lots of luck with your Lupron injection tonight. Yeay for reaching the next stage!


----------



## Chesca

BabyChristie said:


> We have 3 embies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> I can't express how happy we are right now! With so few follicles and having to make the decision whether to abandon completely, the last week has been so emotionally draining but we are ecstatic with our 3 little ones!!!! :yipee:They really are little fighters.:hugs::hugs: ET will be on day 3 at 10.30am on Friday. OMG!!!!!!! :shock:


Hunny that's just fantastic news, MASSIVE congratulations!!!!!!

:happydance::yipee::dance::yipee::headspin::happydance::yipee::dance:

Friday will be here before you know it, made up for you!! 

xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Chesca

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey everyone, well im home and have had a few hours kip but still feeling a bit out of sorts.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your good wishes - seems to have worked so far for me. Its still early days but I cant quite believe my luck - 10 eggs (only 3 last time) - seems they even found a follicle they didnt see during the scans! Mr grumpy Dr even gave me a smile today!
> 
> I going to have another sleep and pop back later and catch up with everyone but Baby i did notice your news - thats great!! Congrats hun!

Angel - wow 10 that is fabulous, what a great day for fab news all around!!! 
When do you find out how many have fertilised?

Congratulations agaiin hun! 

:happydance::yipee::wohoo::headspin::dance::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Chesca

Hope everyone else is doing good!! Thinking of you all,

xxxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Sue, sounds like you are getting a good number of follies! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed that they are all great quality eggs! (I also have the same problem with getting a good number, but junky quality.) This is our time, though!!

Springflower, hope your follies continue to grow and that you have a great scan in a couple of days.

Deeni, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for your follies. 

Angel, Star, Sammy, and Baby C - still praying for those embies to grow big and strong!

I have a scan Friday morning to see if my lining has thinned as I started having some light bleeding. The nurse said my AF may be really light this time b/c of the BCP. If the lining is thinned, I will start stims on Saturday!

Lots of hugs to everyone!


----------



## Starbright

Hi all :hugs:

thanks for all the messages. Hope you're all doing ok.

Sammy - good luck for Friday. :thumbup: I hope you have some good news about your embies
Baby C - congrats on your 3 embies! :happydance: Good luck for friday, I hope it goes well
Hopes - good luck for your scan on Friday. I hope you can start stimming soon :flower:
Blue hope you have some news about your FET soon :flower:
Springflower, Sue and Deeni I hope your follies continue to grow nice and big. Deeni I had to stim for a couple of extra days just to give my follies that little bit extra time and in the end I had 8 follies. I hope your next scan gives you some good news :flower:
Bizzy congrats on starting Lupron :thumbup:
Angel, wow 10 eggs! Congrats. :happydance: Do you know how many have fertilised yet? I do hope you get some good news
Chesca and Leilani thanks for the support :flower:
...hope I've not missed anyone!!

EC was ok - went to sleep for about 20 minutes and woke up feeling sore. Over before I knew it! I got 6 eggs from 8 follicles. We just had a call from the hospital - 4 have definitley fertilised and another 1 is showing signs that it might fertilise. There was only one that definitley didn't do anything (lazy egg!) I have got to go back in tomorrow for egg transfer. I'm quite disappointed (and a bit worried) as I was hoping we'd be able to go to blastocyst. But, trying to stay positive and think of the bright side - we got 4 embies! A few months ago the cons was doubtful that I had any eggs at all. Hah!! Proved him wrong :winkwink: 

thanks everyone for the support. :dust: 
xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Well i had my update call this morning. Im generally happy with the news. Of the 10 eggs, 6 were suitable and of those, 4 have fertilised. Bit disappointed as thats the minimum they will allow for blastie transfer it they make it (depending also on size and quality). No further update or grading until Sat morning.

Blue, are you heading for August FET instead of Sept then? Thats great hun!

Hopes, it would be brill if you get to move on so soon! Fingers crossed for the scan. For once, a welcome AF!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Ohh Star you must has been posting at the same time as me - those are pretty amazing figures - better than average odds i think!! How you feeling now?


----------



## ANGEL223

Bizy - hope the Lupron injection went ok!

Springflower - thanks for the bunny butts - love them!! Good luck for your scan tomorrow.

Baby and Sammy, hope you are both looking after yourselves and you wee embies are multiplying away! All the best for transfer day!

Sue - praying for good quality eggies for you hun!

Chesca, Leilani, Deeni and everyone else i have forgotten, hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## BabyChristie

More good news! This thread is really hotting up now!

Angel and Star - so pleased about your eggies and now embies!!!!! There's going to be lots of PUPO'ing this weekend! 

Sue - glad the scan went well, the numbers are looking good. Will keep everything crossed for good quality! 

Sammy - sorry that you won't find out until tomorrow but hoping that you have some lovely embies growing away over there. Good luck with ET!

Hopes - looking good and hope the scan on Friday gives you the go ahead. Not long now!

Deeni and Spring - good luck for your next scans. I hope those follies are growing nice and big now. I think things can speed up towards the end so don't worry - although I think the follie scans are one of the most stressful bits! Keep going - almost there....

Blue - so pleased that you are hoping to go for August. I hope everything looks good at the scan on Friday. Fingers crossed. x

Bizy - how's DR going? Any side effects yet?

Chesca and Leilani - thanks for your lovely messages, hope you are both doing ok.

I think that's everyone! Thanks for all of your messages of support. I'm trying to keep calm and relaxed to be in the best way for tomorrow's ET. Still a little worried about the quality as that's the only thing that can go wrong and just hope that we have a good one to pop back. Only allowed one on the NHS so we want a strong little fighting one! 

Does anyone have specific plans after ET? I've read about walnuts and fresh pineapple being good for implantation so off to the shop this afternoon. And apparently keeping your feet warm???!!! Oh and orange flowers so might buy some of those. And also a hot water bottle but that scares me because I thought heat was bad for embies i.e. hot baths / showers??? I'm not working at the mo so I'm going to really chill at the weekend and stick to the sofa with a good book, then take it easy for the next couple of weeks. Any other weird tips welcome!

Hugs to you all.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Starbright said:


> Hi all :hugs:
> 
> thanks for all the messages. Hope you're all doing ok.
> 
> Sammy - good luck for Friday. :thumbup: I hope you have some good news about your embies
> Baby C - congrats on your 3 embies! :happydance: Good luck for friday, I hope it goes well
> Hopes - good luck for your scan on Friday. I hope you can start stimming soon :flower:
> Blue hope you have some news about your FET soon :flower:
> Springflower, Sue and Deeni I hope your follies continue to grow nice and big. Deeni I had to stim for a couple of extra days just to give my follies that little bit extra time and in the end I had 8 follies. I hope your next scan gives you some good news :flower:
> Bizzy congrats on starting Lupron :thumbup:
> Angel, wow 10 eggs! Congrats. :happydance: Do you know how many have fertilised yet? I do hope you get some good news
> Chesca and Leilani thanks for the support :flower:
> ...hope I've not missed anyone!!
> 
> EC was ok - went to sleep for about 20 minutes and woke up feeling sore. Over before I knew it! I got 6 eggs from 8 follicles. We just had a call from the hospital - 4 have definitley fertilised and another 1 is showing signs that it might fertilise. There was only one that definitley didn't do anything (lazy egg!) I have got to go back in tomorrow for egg transfer. I'm quite disappointed (and a bit worried) as I was hoping we'd be able to go to blastocyst. But, trying to stay positive and think of the bright side - we got 4 embies! A few months ago the cons was doubtful that I had any eggs at all. Hah!! Proved him wrong :winkwink:
> 
> thanks everyone for the support. :dust:
> xxxx

Well done on the EC and fer report.... I got 6 eggs the first time round from 8 follies as well....!!!!

Fingers crossed for you hun!!! Good luck with the ET :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Just a quick pop in this morning! Sounds like everyone is doing well and moving along nicely!! Way to go ladies!!

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## Sammy2009

Oh nice one... the car has just blown up and we have ET tomorrow!!!!! :hissy::grr:


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy2009 said:


> Oh nice one... the car has just blown up and we have ET tomorrow!!!!! :hissy::grr:

Lol! Poor Sammy, you are really having to work hard for this one!! Hope you get sorted - and soon!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Oh nice one... the car has just blown up and we have ET tomorrow!!!!! :hissy::grr:
> 
> Lol! Poor Sammy, you are really having to work hard for this one!! Hope you get sorted - and soon!Click to expand...

You would not believe me if i told you all the things that have happened to us in the last 8 months... all of them tragic!!!

NOW THIS????? FFS when are we ever gonna get a break in life?

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy2009 said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Oh nice one... the car has just blown up and we have ET tomorrow!!!!! :hissy::grr:
> 
> Lol! Poor Sammy, you are really having to work hard for this one!! Hope you get sorted - and soon!Click to expand...
> 
> You would not believe me if i told you all the things that have happened to us in the last 8 months... all of them tragic!!!
> 
> NOW THIS????? FFS when are we ever gonna get a break in life?
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Click to expand...

You will get your break hun! Just gotta believe its gonna be this time!


----------



## Blue12

Star!!!!!!!! That is great news hun! :hugs:

Sammy like Angel said things will turn around - try not to lose hope.

ER for so many tomorrow!!! Goodluck!

:hugs:

I can't wait for my scan tomorrow to find out if I can do FET!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks Angel and Blue - I hope so!!!!

Blue good luck for tomorrow finding out about FET!!!!

How many of us doing ET tomorrow? (i say "us" hopefully i will be one of them!)


----------



## BabyChristie

I'm an ET tomorrow! 10.30am UK time. Crossing all my fingers that the embies have been strong for the past couple of days.....

Good luck everyone!

Going for my first of my daily Gestone progesterone injection at the docs in half an hour. I'm so scared - the needle is HUGE!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Ouch Baby - good luck!


----------



## BizyBee

My first shot went well. I didn't bruise and feel ok today. I have a slight headache, but that's it. 

Good luck girls. :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> I'm an ET tomorrow! 10.30am UK time. Crossing all my fingers that the embies have been strong for the past couple of days.....
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Going for my first of my daily Gestone progesterone injection at the docs in half an hour. I'm so scared - the needle is HUGE!!!!!!!

Yeah i know you are lady! :hugs::hugs::hugs::haha: I'm sure embies are doing great!

So you are on the progesterone injections as well eh? Most people take the pessaries but i opted out of them as they are a pain in the ass!

I am taking Pregnyl every 3 days this time which is injectable. How often do you have to take your injections? What type was your trigger shot? Mine was Pregnyl as well but a higher dose than I have to take now. :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sammy2009 said:


> BabyChristie said:
> 
> 
> I'm an ET tomorrow! 10.30am UK time. Crossing all my fingers that the embies have been strong for the past couple of days.....
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Going for my first of my daily Gestone progesterone injection at the docs in half an hour. I'm so scared - the needle is HUGE!!!!!!!
> 
> Yeah i know you are lady! :hugs::hugs::hugs::haha: I'm sure embies are doing great!
> 
> So you are on the progesterone injections as well eh? Most people take the pessaries but i opted out of them as they are a pain in the ass!
> 
> I am taking Pregnyl every 3 days this time which is injectable. How often do you have to take your injections? What type was your trigger shot? Mine was Pregnyl as well but a higher dose than I have to take now. :hugs:Click to expand...

OOh just thought i will not be able to test if the trigger shot has gone out of my system if I am taking Pregnyl again (which is the same as the trigger) will I?

Anyone?

**update**

Just read this on another forum...

The Pregnly basically tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant so encourages your ovaries to continue releasing progesterone naturally following ovulation....so your body is releasing it's own progesterone rather than you having direct progesterone support. You don't need to have HCG injections every day and you shouldn't need extra progesterone suppositories either.

I think i like this way better than "fake" progesterone! :)


----------



## Springflower

Wow this is turning out to be an exciting week!

BizyBee - Yeay! for getting started!:hugs:

BabyChristie - Wow it's the big day tomorrow!! Have you decided how many to have transferred? Good luck chick!:hugs: Are you sure about the hot bottle? I'm sure in my Zita West book they are a no no after ET, but will double check for you!

Sammy - Good luck for tomorrow!!! Hope the car gets sorted :hugs:

Star and Angel- Yeay on your 4's, thats fab news! :hugs:

Blue - August for you, that's brilliant news!!!:hugs:

Deeni and Sue - When are your next scan's? I have one tomorrow, am hoping my little ones are starting to catch up! Let's we get lots of good quality ones :hugs: Deeni - don't worry yet you've not been stimming for a week, there's time for the follies to grow hun:hugs:

Hopes - When do you find out when you can start stimms, hope it's soon for you!:hugs:

Leilani and Chesca - Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs::hugs:

I think that's everyone!

Nothing exciting to report from me except I have an ant invaison in my house and we have a parking ticket on our car:growlmad:


----------



## Springflower

Ps - Sammy I'm due to start the supositories (sp!) Are they really that bad?! I think I'm more worried about them than the injections!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

The shot wasn't too bad in the end - not painful at the time but made my whole bum cheek numb for the past few hours! DH is going to learn to do them tomorrow so he can do the weekend as I need them every day. I don't get on very well with the pessaries if I don't get pregnant so they are doing this to see if it makes things any better. 

Pregnyl sounds like an interesting one - great that it is more natural but I wonder as you say how that will affect a test because there's HCG in it? I'm sure your clinic will tell you more tomorrow. I hope everything goes well. xx

Spring - if you could check the hot water bottle thing that would be great. I think its weird too so I wouldn't be surprised - does it say to use it before transfer then? If so I'll pop one on tonight....!


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Spring - if you could check the hot water bottle thing that would be great. I think its weird too so I wouldn't be surprised - does it say to use it before transfer then? If so I'll pop one on tonight....!


Ok have consulted Zita (otherwise known as my bible!) She encourages it up until ET. So you are fine for tonight:hugs:

Good luck sweetie!:hugs:


----------



## Blue12

When I used the suppositories for my iui cycle I found they were not bad at all. I just found I had to wear a pantyliner everyday and it is a bit gross - but really not bad.


----------



## sue1411

Wow another busy day on here

Star & Angel - congratulations on your embies. You both did great :happydance:. Hope they continue to grow stronger over the next few days. 

Sammy & BabyChristie - Lots of luck for your transfers tomorrow. Sammy try not to get too stressed about the car. The BFP in a couple of weeks will more than make up for it O:). Our hospital doesn't give us any choice about the progesterone. We have to take Crinone vaginal suppositories every day for 8 weeks post egg collection. Can't wait (if I get that far of course). BabyChristie it says in a book I have here NOT to use hotwater bottles post transfer but that they are good for warming the uterus PRE transfer :shrug:

Blue - lots of luck for tomorrow. Hope you get to do your FET soon.

Springflower & Deeni - lots of luck to us all for our folli scans tomorrow, Hope you both have some good news. I hate ants - they get everywhere!

Bizy - glad your first injection went well

Hopes - good luck for your scan tomorrow. Hope your lining has thinned and you can start stimming :hugs:

Hi to Chesca & Leilani


No news to report from me today although I am seriously missing my glass of wine!


----------



## Springflower

Ok - Firstly I'm sorry for TMI, but I'm confused. For those of you that are using/have used the suppositories, are you doing them vaginally (sp??) or the "other" way. I have to do them the "other" way!! Just wondered if that's usual practice!

Sorry for being thick!! :shrug:


----------



## ANGEL223

Springflower, i have to do mine in the front passage but the packet says either way.


----------



## Starbright

I have to do mine the 'other' way until ET. The packet does say either, but the clinic's instructions are for the 'other' lol
So tomorrow's a busy day! Good luck girlies :)
Btw is anyone else still hurting from the EC? I've got some pains - remind me of mild endo pains. How long did it take for the rest of you to feel normal again ? 
xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Star, im still a bit sore - more like strained muscles after some serious crunches. Last time was much worse for me and lasted well over a week. Dr told me the longer they have to poke around looking for eggs, with perhaps empty follicles, the worse it is. Should sort itself out in a few days but ask when you are in for transfer because there is still risk of OHSS


----------



## BizyBee

Spring, I have to take the crinone vaginally.


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Ps - Sammy I'm due to start the supositories (sp!) Are they really that bad?! I think I'm more worried about them than the injections!!!

They are painfree of course but they seep out of you so you have this thick stodge in your underwear which can get a bit unhygienic especially in this weather! I always felt dirty and hated inserting them while at work. They gave me cystitis as well which is why I complained and got injections. What a relief... Just one every 3 days and I never felt a thing but I do have to mix up the powder and water like the trigger but that's easy enough.

I think it's personal preference but personally I would never go back!!! Lol


----------



## Sammy2009

Starbright said:


> I have to do mine the 'other' way until ET. The packet does say either, but the clinic's instructions are for the 'other' lol
> So tomorrow's a busy day! Good luck girlies :)
> Btw is anyone else still hurting from the EC? I've got some pains - remind me of mild endo pains. How long did it take for the rest of you to feel normal again ?
> xx

It always takes me until the day after ET to feel almost normal again... I'm still sore now! 

I took my progesterone vaginally


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Wow this is turning out to be an exciting week!
> 
> BizyBee - Yeay! for getting started!:hugs:
> 
> BabyChristie - Wow it's the big day tomorrow!! Have you decided how many to have transferred? Good luck chick!:hugs: Are you sure about the hot bottle? I'm sure in my Zita West book they are a no no after ET, but will double check for you!
> 
> Sammy - Good luck for tomorrow!!! Hope the car gets sorted :hugs:
> 
> Star and Angel- Yeay on your 4's, thats fab news! :hugs:
> 
> Blue - August for you, that's brilliant news!!!:hugs:
> 
> Deeni and Sue - When are your next scan's? I have one tomorrow, am hoping my little ones are starting to catch up! Let's we get lots of good quality ones :hugs: Deeni - don't worry yet you've not been stimming for a week, there's time for the follies to grow hun:hugs:
> 
> Hopes - When do you find out when you can start stimms, hope it's soon for you!:hugs:
> 
> Leilani and Chesca - Thanks for all your support ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think that's everyone!
> 
> Nothing exciting to report from me except I have an ant invaison in my house and we have a parking ticket on our car:growlmad:

The car is sorted thanks Hun... We have to call the hospital tomorrow morning at 9.30-10.00am for the fertilisation report... So that will be 9.30 then!!! Lol


----------



## Chesca

Spring - I've been told i'm going to be doing mine the 'other' way!!!!


----------



## Chesca

Ok guys, maybe i'm being thick but as I didn't get to ET i'm just wondering what the Blastie stage is and how is differs to the having the embie put back earlier??? 

x


----------



## Leilani

Hi Cheasca this is my usual port of call for IVF info, it generally explains things quite simply and has lots of pictures.

From what I can gleen a blastocyst is the stage of development which occurs after the fertilised egg has split into more than 8 cells. The only way it differs, in terms of ET is that the embryologist gets longer to see how the embie is developing, and where they have more than one to choose from, it is easier to see the quality differences in a blastie than in dividing cells and so can pick the best looking one.


----------



## Chesca

Leilani said:


> Hi Cheasca this is my usual port of call for IVF info, it generally explains things quite simply and has lots of pictures.
> 
> From what I can gleen a blastocyst is the stage of development which occurs after the fertilised egg has split into more than 8 cells. The only way it differs, in terms of ET is that the embryologist gets longer to see how the embie is developing, and where they have more than one to choose from, it is easier to see the quality differences in a blastie than in dividing cells and so can pick the best looking one.


Thanks for that hun!! I wonder what will happen in my case then? My embies were put on freeze at the 1 cell stage because of what happened. I can't remember what my FS said now it was that long ago! Do they even do a blastie transfer for FET? My god I feel unprepared now!!

xx


----------



## Deeni

Wow, things have been so busy in here today. It took me forever to catch up...haha! 

Bizy, congrats on starting your first shots!! :thumbup:

Starbright, thanks for sharing your experience. Let's hope my follies are just a little slow and they will be caught up in no time. So happy for your four fertilized embabies!

Angel, massive congrats on your fertilization as well! I am sorry you are disappointed but four is a great number!

Sammy, BabyC, good luck with your ET tomorrow!! Pretty soon you will be PUPO! :headspin:

Springflower, good luck on your scan tomorrow. Let's hope we have some nice follies. Can't wait to get ET over with. Any ideas on when yours will be? Mine might be Wednesday if my follies get the message!

Chesca, Sue, Leilani, and everyone else...thinking of you all. xx


----------



## Blue12

Sammy you are lucky that your injections are every 3 days post ET and that they are a thin solution. The progesterone oil is a 2 inch needle that goes in a muscle and it is a thick oil. So funny though - as Dh did the oil injection - afterwards he was supposed to massage it so the oil would move around in the body - but some would squirt out the giant poke hole lol. 

Springflower I had to put them in vaginally too. The back door - that sucks - but I am sure will be worth it!!!

:hugs: to all - lots of luck to the transfer ladies tomorrow!


----------



## ANGEL223

Good luck today to everyone! Loads going on i think - scans, transfers and of course, injections!


----------



## Leilani

So busy in here ladies and lots of positivity - it's great!

Sammy, Christie and Starbright - good luck with the ETs today.

Angel - good luck with those embies - do you know when your ET is yet?

Sue - do you have a date for EC yet?

Blue, Spring, Hopes, good luck with your scans today!

Deeni - are you being scanned again before you EC next week?

Bizy - enjoy the Cape!

Chesca - I guess once your frosties have thawed the embies start growing again, so it probably just depends how long your clinic lets them grow before they see if they are good to go home!

Hope I've not forgotten anyone

My left ovary hurt pretty consistantly for a week after my EC, and then all of a sudden it stopped!

As for the progesterone, mine were taken vaginally - though the packet said for oral use. Next time I'm going to remember the panty liners - I bought some this time, but didn't think to use them!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks everyone for your well wishes...

Well i set my alarm to call them at 9.30 for the fertilization report and the outcome is....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

THEY HAVEN'T RECEIVED THE FAX YET AS WE HAVE TO CALL BACK AT 10AM!!

:grr:


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Sammy you are lucky that your injections are every 3 days post ET and that they are a thin solution. The progesterone oil is a 2 inch needle that goes in a muscle and it is a thick oil. So funny though - as Dh did the oil injection - afterwards he was supposed to massage it so the oil would move around in the body - but some would squirt out the giant poke hole lol.
> 
> Springflower I had to put them in vaginally too. The back door - that sucks - but I am sure will be worth it!!!
> 
> :hugs: to all - lots of luck to the transfer ladies tomorrow!

OMG Blue! That sounds terrible! I have never heard of a thick oil but i have heard of it being injected into your muscle and i dont fancy that so i was pleased when they said I could do it in my stomach.

I asked them what was the best with regards to suppositories or injections and they said it doesnt matter... they used the injections for 4 years prior to the suppositories but changed over to the tablets only because people prefered them to doing the injections. They still prescribe the injections to people and said neither is better than the other... they are both the same. This made me feel better cos is the injections were lesds effective then i would have suffered with the suppositories....


----------



## Sammy2009

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes...
> 
> Well i set my alarm to call them at 9.30 for the fertilization report and the outcome is....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> THEY HAVEN'T RECEIVED THE FAX YET AS WE HAVE TO CALL BACK AT 10AM!!
> 
> :grr:

OMFG whats wrong with this country?????? So we call back at 10am and the conversation goes like this:

OH: Hello we were told to ring this morning re: fertilization report

Receptionist: "Yeah come in for ET at 11.45am"

OH: Oh so some fertilized then, how many please?

Receptionist: "Oh as from a while back now they don't tell us that information anymore"

Jesus christ so you have to wait until they have virtually put them in to know!!!

All we know at this stage is that there is something to transfer.... how many i have no idea!!!!

Anyway we are going to transfer!!!! YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sammy2009 said:


> Thanks everyone for your well wishes...
> 
> Well i set my alarm to call them at 9.30 for the fertilization report and the outcome is....
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> 
> THEY HAVEN'T RECEIVED THE FAX YET AS WE HAVE TO CALL BACK AT 10AM!!
> 
> :grr:

OMFG whats wrong with this country?????? So we call back at 10am and the conversation goes like this:

OH: Hello we were told to ring this morning re: fertilization report

Receptionist: "Yeah come in for ET at 11.45am"

OH: Oh so some fertilized then, how many please?

Receptionist: "Oh as from a while back now they don't tell us that information anymore"

Jesus christ so you have to wait until they have virtually put them in to know!!!

All we know at this stage is that there is something to transfer.... how many i have no idea!!!!

Anyway we are going to transfer!!!! 

YAYYYYYYYY!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Leilani

Sammy - how very frustrating this all is, and a little bit mean. I guess they go with the whole "no news is good news" thing. I would like to think they'd let people know sooner if there was nothing to transfer. How long til you leave? Are you close to the hospital?


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy - how very frustrating this all is, and a little bit mean. I guess they go with the whole "no news is good news" thing. I would like to think they'd let people know sooner if there was nothing to transfer. How long til you leave? Are you close to the hospital?

Hi yes we are here now waiting it's 11,45 here... It's not fair not to tell you until you get here they only tell you not to come if nothing has fertilised. Anxious and worried. Will let you know the outcome asap xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Well we have 3 embies... One top class grade one and one grade 2 which have both been transferred now and she said they look really really good! The third one she said was slow but they would check tomorrow to see if we could freeze it but not to hold out much hope as they had to be really good to freeze.

I am really mad with OH Because he wouldn't stop drinking or smoking or drinking alcohol cos he is a selfish pig and that's probably affected our fertilisation now. idiot.


----------



## Leilani

Boo to your OH, but Yay to your twins :dance:!


----------



## Sammy2009

Well we have 3 embies... One top class grade one and one grade 2 which have both been transferred now and she said they look really really good! The third one she said was slow but they would check tomorrow to see if we could freeze it but not to hold out much hope as they had to be really good to freeze.

I am really mad with OH Because he wouldn't stop drinking or smoking or drinking caffeine all the things that caused his bad sperm quality cos he is a selfish pig and that's probably affected our fertilisation now. idiot.


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy - Congrats on being PUPO! You get yourself home and take it easy now!

Is that our first confirmed one??

Called the clinic, even though i wasnt meant too but im a wreck!! Im looking at a day 3 transfer as i dont now meet the criteria to make it to 5 days but im not too bothered as 
"2 are looking very good" and 2 are a bit slower. So im booked in for 7.45am Sat!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy - Congrats on being PUPO! You get yourself home and take it easy now!
> 
> Is that our first confirmed one??
> 
> Called the clinic, even though i wasnt meant too but im a wreck!! Im looking at a day 3 transfer as i dont now meet the criteria to make it to 5 days but im not too bothered as
> "2 are looking very good" and 2 are a bit slower. So im booked in for 7.45am Sat!

Thanks Angel... im home. I am a little teary but pleased that ther two embies that were put back in were really good graded. I think these are the same grades as last time when we got BFP - although that doesnt mean that we will get one this time!!!!

I asked her about the quality of my eggs and she said that it was impossible to tell just by looking at them but the grading of the embies reflects on how good they are so she said they must be good otherwise i would not have got Garde 1 and Grade 2. I dont know what will happen to the third one.... we will receive a letter in the post to tell us whether it made it to a snow baby!

Thank god we got two good ones though, it could have been worse! :happydance:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Sammy and Angel.


----------



## ANGEL223

Well, its a pretty emotional time - somehow you feel attached to them all! I hate to think what happens to the ones which dont get used! Anyway, not the time to dwell on that - yours have the best possible chance so look after them!
Quality not quantity!!!


----------



## Blue12

I leave in 15 minutes to go for the scan and I can't stop crying... I haven't really talked much about it on here but I am furious with my clinic (the one doc basically) and going back to the clinic feels very traumatic. It doesn't help that I also realized last night that I now have to pay $800 for the freezing of my embryos because they f'd up. And I have to pay another $2000 for a FET cycle, even thoough my ivf fee last time was supposed to cover a fresh transfer that never happened.


----------



## ANGEL223

Cant blame you Blue - they really are taking the p***!

There has been a lot of talk in the UK about IVF and making money by exploiting people at there lowest point. Not sure if its the same in Canada but it sure sounds like it! I really hope things go well for you today and perhaps by moving on and having a better experience, you can at least try and put the bad stuff behind you!


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> I leave in 15 minutes to go for the scan and I can't stop crying... I haven't really talked much about it on here but I am furious with my clinic (the one doc basically) and going back to the clinic feels very traumatic. It doesn't help that I also realized last night that I now have to pay $800 for the freezing of my embryos because they f'd up. And I have to pay another $2000 for a FET cycle, even thoough my ivf fee last time was supposed to cover a fresh transfer that never happened.

Awww Hun... That's crap! How can they do that? It's really taking the piss! I'm at the dnd of the line with all this IVF rubbish. it's too emotional... I'm sick of it. It would be even worse if we had to pay like yourself. I hope scan goes well Hun. Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Well, its a pretty emotional time - somehow you feel attached to them all! I hate to think what happens to the ones which dont get used! Anyway, not the time to dwell on that - yours have the best possible chance so look after them!
> Quality not quantity!!!

I know... I feel very upset today. But I have to be thankful that we got at least two great embies and the doctor said the better they are the better chance of pregnancy (although that does not mean that worse quality ones won't stick!)

We have the best chance possible like you say so for this transfer that's great and there is nothing more I can do now.... But wait! Ho hum xxxx


----------



## Starbright

OK yesterday we were told 4 had definitley fertilised and one was a maybe. When we got there today they said that the 'maybe' was now a definitely, so 5 embies over all. 3 and grade 2 and 2 at grade 3. One was more developed than the others - that one had divided into 5 cells but the rest were only 4 cells. But, the 5 cell was a grade 3. So, they have transferred 2: the grade 3 (5 cell) and a grade 2 with 4 cells.
Feel a bit at a loss now .... surely there must be something I can do to help them implant!! lol

Sammy fingers crossed for you hon. (((big hugs)))

xxx


----------



## Starbright

Angel good luck for Sat 

(((big hugs))) Blue. Sorry to hear that 
xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Starbright said:


> OK yesterday we were told 4 had definitley fertilised and one was a maybe. When we got there today they said that the 'maybe' was now a definitely, so 5 embies over all. 3 and grade 2 and 2 at grade 3. One was more developed than the others - that one had divided into 5 cells but the rest were only 4 cells. But, the 5 cell was a grade 3. So, they have transferred 2: the grade 3 (5 cell) and a grade 2 with 4 cells.
> Feel a bit at a loss now .... surely there must be something I can do to help them implant!! lol
> 
> Sammy fingers crossed for you hon. (((big hugs)))
> 
> xxx

Great news Hun... Ours grade the other way round: grade 1 being the best and up to grade 4 which is the worst.

We had one grade 1 and one grade 2 put back so a pretty good result. Probably no frosties but to be fair I have had FET once before with our two frosties and it never worked so I am more confident with a fresh cycle... I'm not all that bothered anymore just pleased we got two of the top grades and so I'll settle for that! (like I have a choice lol)

There is nothing much you can do to ensure they implant... Just wait until testing! What date are you testing? X


----------



## Blue12

Congrats Starbright and Sammy - pupo ladies!

No FET for me... :cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

Blue12 said:


> Congrats Starbright and Sammy - pupo ladies!
> 
> No FET for me... :cry:

WHATTTTTT????? WHY?????????

oh no Hun.... I'm so sorry!!! ((big hugs))


----------



## ANGEL223

Star -Congrats on being PUPO. Dreaded 2ww! Do you have the full 2 weeks or blood tests earlier? Good luck anyway!

Blue im so sorry hun! Dont give up hope! Just noticed your signature quotation - nice motto to live by!


----------



## BabyChristie

Just back from the hospital with our little embie on board!!!!! We are only allowed 1 back on NHS funding. All 3 embies developed but they chose the best grade 2 one to go back - perfect little one with 8 equally size cells and no fragmentation. We are still a bit shocked as we just didn't expect to get to this stage at all after the poor response, but it shows that my eggs are of a good enough quality which was a massive concern to me. All in all, the best outcome we could have imagined!!! Taking it easy on the sofa today under a blanket with DH waiting on me - I could get used to this!!!

Congrats Sammy and Star! So exciting that we are all PUPO! :happydance:


----------



## BabyChristie

Blue - :hugs: :hugs: So sorry to hear that. Did they give you any idea of when you might be able to go ahead? I hope that this is only a temporary delay and that you will be able to do it soon. Loads of hugs :hugs:

xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Wow and another! Great news Baby - sounds like a you have a wee gem on board! Congrats to you too!


----------



## Springflower

Not posting properly, will come back on later when I'm feeling a bit better. Just wrote this in my journal....

It's all gone horribly wrong. I only have 2 follies and EC is now Monday. They think I wasn't on a high enough dose of Gonal f, which is why things havent moved on. I'm absolutely gutted. They wanted to do IUI instead but I refused, whats the point when oh's swimmers aren't good. So it's ICSI, but only because I'd already paid for it. :cry::cry:

Blue, I just saw your post. I'm so sorry honey:cry:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Not posting properly, will come back on later when I'm feeling a bit better. Just wrote this in my journal....
> 
> It's all gone horribly wrong. I only have 2 follies and EC is now Monday. They think I wasn't on a high enough dose of Gonal f, which is why things havent moved on. I'm absolutely gutted. They wanted to do IUI instead but I refused, whats the point when oh's swimmers aren't good. So it's ICSI, but only because I'd already paid for it. :cry::cry:
> 
> Blue, I just saw your post. I'm so sorry honey:cry:

Oh spring I'm so sorry... This is exactly what happened to me with the last ivf. I only had two follies too. They said they would go ahead if I wanted to but the thing is we get 3 free ivf's and as soon as you go to EC then that's counted as one free try. I didn't want to risk it so I cancelled the cycle and they offered me IUI paid for by my insurance. It was crap and never worked but I knew that would happen! They do wash and spin the sperm and it really livened up OH's but it still didn't work!!! I would never do it again. I blame the hospital for under stimming me and even though they increased meds this time I'm still not over the moon with the results. I will move hospitals if I have to ever do this again! 

However with two follies of a good size you could still get two eggs and both could fertilise! You just never know Hun. Good luck xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Spring - I'm so sorry honey.:hugs: I think this part is the worst - especially when the scans show things like this. But, don't despair - I had this and we just had 2 / 3 follies and the option to switch to IUI or abandon. We decided to continue to see what would happen, check egg quality etc. A couple of smaller follies caught up over the weekend and by EC we got 4 eggs. 3 fertilised so it really can turn around at the end, honestly. It does just take one and my clinic sees lots of women with low numbers achieving exactly the same at the end as women with more. Quality, not quantity really is the rule. Take it easy, try to relax over the weekend. You still have 2 little eggies to concentrate on - these are the little fighters. This is definitely NOT over xxx :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Im so sorry Springflower! 
BabyChristie has said it all already - dont give up hun ! You could have 2 great quallity eggies in there and you never know they might find a few extra - they found one with me!
xoxo


----------



## sue1411

Springflower - :hugs::hugs:. I cam't add much more than what everyone else has already said. Its still not too late. Don't give up now :hugs:

Blue - I'm so sorry. Did they say why or when you might be able to proceed? :hugs:

Sammy, Star & BabyChristie - congratulations on being PUPO. I can't wait to hear all your symptoms over the next 2 weeks.

Angel- Lots of luck for ET tomorrow. Will be thinking of you 

Deeni - hope your scan went well today.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

I have my EC booked now for 8am on Monday morning.


----------



## Chesca

So many mixed emotions on here today.

Well done to sammy and baby, fingers crossed for you both. When is test day?

Angel, will be thinking of you tomorrow!!!! 

Blue - I posted in your journal hun but still think you need more :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxx

Spring - Don't give up yet hun!! Have they upped you drugs?? :hugs: to you too,

Hope everyone else is ok and doing well,

xxxxx


----------



## Blue12

Springflower I am so sorry - but like everyone else is saying they can still be your embies. Easier for us to say as I am sure you are feeling the weight of the world right now, but we are all having hope and pma for you hun! A lot can happen over the weekend. Springflower - are you having to pay for ivf - I thought in uk it was usually covered? Millions of :hugs:

Me - they said no FET because I have many follies (cysts as they now refer to them) left over in my body - I have at least 6 that measure full size follies 2.2 - 2.5 or (22 - 25). They were actually a bit rude with me this morning - but that is a whole other story for another day.

:hugs: to all - lots of things going on right now!


----------



## Springflower

Sammy2009 said:


> Oh spring I'm so sorry... This is exactly what happened to me with the last ivf. I only had two follies too. They said they would go ahead if I wanted to but the thing is we get 3 free ivf's and as soon as you go to EC then that's counted as one free try. I didn't want to risk it so I cancelled the cycle and they offered me IUI paid for by my insurance. It was crap and never worked but I knew that would happen! They do wash and spin the sperm and it really livened up OH's but it still didn't work!!! I would never do it again. I blame the hospital for under stimming me and even though they increased meds this time I'm still not over the moon with the results. I will move hospitals if I have to ever do this again!
> 
> However with two follies of a good size you could still get two eggs and both could fertilise! You just never know Hun. Good luck xxx


Hey Sammy

Thanks for your words, I think I remember reading about your IUI somewhere on the forum. I've never heard anything good about it, so I felt like there was only one real option which was to go ahead with the ICSI. 

But ANYWAY, you're PUPO with twins!!!!! Woo hoooo:happydance: Fabulous news!!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sue - thanks and good luck with the EC on Monday

Chesca - thanks too.. Well official test date I think is 14 aug but I will test Friday 6th as this will be the equivalent to 10dpo when I got my BFP last time with IVF.

Blue - hang in there Hun, you are really going through some crap with all this. So sorry!

Spring - keep proceeding I have a good feeling about this one! Don't downgrade to IUI they are rubbish and hardly ever work... the odds are only 10-15% with them! Good luck 

For anyone I have missed good luck!!!


----------



## Starbright

Spring, big hugs to you. But like the others have said you may have a turnaround by next week. Good luck hon
Blue it sounds like you're having a rotten time. Big hugs to you too. 
My test date is the 13th or 14th . . . if I can wait that long!


----------



## Springflower

Morning Ladies

Ok, I'm still gutted but feel like we made the right decision. Am going to try to stop stressing and just see this as a dry run, it actually feels like a lot of the pressure has gone. I asked yesterday we we could try again, annoyingly I have to wait for two periods.:growlmad: So that means end of Sept/Oct for me. It's good to know though, and who knows maybe I won't be needing it!

So..

Sammy, BabyC and Starbright - Woo hooo congratulations ladies!!! :happydance: Absolutely brilliant news!!!! Hurry up now your 2 ww's !!!:hugs:

Angel - Am thinking of you this morning! Good luck honey!! :hugs:

Sue - Good luck on Monday!! I'm jealous I have to wait until 10:30am for mine, will be thinking of you at 8:30am! Sue you didn't post re you numbers, I hope that wasn't because you were worried about upsetting me! If you were please don't be:hugs:

Blue - That's just crap, isn't it. You poor lamb you've really been through the wringer with this one. Do you know when they'll let you try again? Love to you, keep strong:hugs: Re my IVF, nope not free :nope: Where I live there is a 3 yr waiting list and you only get one go and I just couldn't wait that long. 

Deeni - Hope your scan went well :hugs:

Chesca - Thanks for your words hun, nope they haven't upped my meds. I'm a bit confused I don't really understand why they havent been upped and we're not waiting a while longer, by the time I trigger tonight I'll have only done 8 days of stimms. Doesn't seem right to me, but they're the professionals.:hugs:

Love to you all and thank you for your kind words. They really helped :hugs:


----------



## Chesca

Spring - You would hope that FS has your best interest at heart, and like you said, thry're the professionals so fingers croosed for you babe! 

Angel - thinking of you today!!

xxxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Morning Ladies
> 
> Ok, I'm still gutted but feel like we made the right decision. Am going to try to stop stressing and just see this as a dry run, it actually feels like a lot of the pressure has gone. I asked yesterday we we could try again, annoyingly I have to wait for two periods.:growlmad: So that means end of Sept/Oct for me. It's good to know though, and who knows maybe I won't be needing it!
> 
> So..
> 
> Sammy, BabyC and Starbright - Woo hooo congratulations ladies!!! :happydance: Absolutely brilliant news!!!! Hurry up now your 2 ww's !!!:hugs:
> 
> Angel - Am thinking of you this morning! Good luck honey!! :hugs:
> 
> Sue - Good luck on Monday!! I'm jealous I have to wait until 10:30am for mine, will be thinking of you at 8:30am! Sue you didn't post re you numbers, I hope that wasn't because you were worried about upsetting me! If you were please don't be:hugs:
> 
> Blue - That's just crap, isn't it. You poor lamb you've really been through the wringer with this one. Do you know when they'll let you try again? Love to you, keep strong:hugs: Re my IVF, nope not free :nope: Where I live there is a 3 yr waiting list and you only get one go and I just couldn't wait that long.
> 
> Deeni - Hope your scan went well :hugs:
> 
> Chesca - Thanks for your words hun, nope they haven't upped my meds. I'm a bit confused I don't really understand why they havent been upped and we're not waiting a while longer, by the time I trigger tonight I'll have only done 8 days of stimms. Doesn't seem right to me, but they're the professionals.:hugs:
> 
> Love to you all and thank you for your kind words. They really helped :hugs:

They never upped my meds either!!! With the two follies they just stimmed me for two more days and with this cycle they did the same but no extra meds!

8 days doesn't seem long!!! On the short protocol I have always been stimmed for 9 days and half the meds on the 10th day with a scan. This time they stimmed me for the same but then an extra two days on top to try and grow the follies more.

I hate the 2 WW it always drives me mad! I end up testing after about 4 days just out if sheer boredom and knowing a bfp could never even show at that early stage! Lol. Do you have another scan before Monday? Guess not? Xxx


----------



## Leilani

What a day/night it's been in here!!

Sammy, Star and Christie - we have 3 PUPOs - which is fantastic. :dance:

Sammy - when is your first pregnyl shot? It might be worth doing an HPT the next day to see if it shows up, to see if it gives you a false positive. Waiting til the 14th will drive you crazy. My clinic do the blood test 14 days after the day after EC, so I guess that's 15 after EC - so yours might do it before 14 Aug - though it sounds like they like to keep you guessing!!

Angel - you are having ET as I type, so hopefully we now have 4 PUPOs. :dance:

Spring - I'l glad you are feeeling happier now, we psych ourselves up so much for what we think's going to happen, and just as we're getting to grips with it all, we're thrown another obstacle!

Everyone else - hope you're weekends have started well :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani - thanks... I had to take the first pregnyl shot the day of EC and the every 3 days so my last one will be Monday. It's normally out my body by 3-4 days so I may test Thursday with a cheapy in the hope it's clear and then Friday/ Saturday again in the hope of a line or two! It's not going to be easy to test early with the injection I don't think but it's only 1500mg so this should really only take a day or two to clear out of my system. Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Oh and good luck angel for ET today!!!!


----------



## Starbright

Good luck today angel!! xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Good luck Angel!!! xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey everyone! Thanks all - means a lot as always to have your best wishes! 

Well, the deed is now done - 2 embies back in. Grade1-2, one 6 cell and a 7 cell. Cant do anything now other than wait and hope! DH is being a doll - boiled eggs and soldiers and a big mug of tea then unfortunately, have to head off to a funeral!

PUPO ladies, hope you are all keeping those wee ones warm!

Springflower and Blue, hope you have both had a decent nights sleep and some well needed TLC for your partners!

Sue - you are next then - so exciting!

Everyone else, take care and see all your updates soon!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey everyone! Thanks all - means a lot as always to have your best wishes!
> 
> Well, the deed is now done - 2 embies back in. Grade1-2, one 6 cell and a 7 cell. Cant do anything now other than wait and hope! DH is being a doll - boiled eggs and soldiers and a big mug of tea then unfortunately, have to head off to a funeral!
> 
> PUPO ladies, hope you are all keeping those wee ones warm!
> 
> Springflower and Blue, hope you have both had a decent nights sleep and some well needed TLC for your partners!
> 
> Sue - you are next then - so exciting!
> 
> Everyone else, take care and see all your updates soon!

Yayyyy!!! another pupo!!! Well done Hun!

Hope we get a lit of bfp's out of this thread!!! Xxx


----------



## Springflower

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey everyone! Thanks all - means a lot as always to have your best wishes!
> 
> Well, the deed is now done - 2 embies back in. Grade1-2, one 6 cell and a 7 cell. Cant do anything now other than wait and hope! DH is being a doll - boiled eggs and soldiers and a big mug of tea then unfortunately, have to head off to a funeral!
> 
> PUPO ladies, hope you are all keeping those wee ones warm!
> 
> Springflower and Blue, hope you have both had a decent nights sleep and some well needed TLC for your partners!
> 
> Sue - you are next then - so exciting!
> 
> Everyone else, take care and see all your updates soon!


Fab news! And two put back in, that's brilliant!!! :happydance: Really pleased for you Angel. Hope the 2ww passes nice and quickly!:hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Wow angel that's great! Good luck and congrats xx


----------



## sue1411

Congratulations Angel :happydance:. That's great news and they both sound like really healthy embies.

Springflower - What time are you triggering tonight? 7 days stimming does sound a bit low. I had 11 days worth both times but maybe that's just because i'm on the long protoco:shrug:l I'm sure your clinic is doing what's right for you - I was told by a doctor that fertility clinics need a high number of successes to keep their statistics up (and hence their funding) so if they thought it wasn't going to work they would probably have cancelled you straight off. I had 15 biggish follies on friday and a couple of smalls so hoping they have decent quality eggs inside (it sounded a bit insensitive to post that right after your disappointment but thanks for asking :kiss:). Wishing us lots of luck for Monday morning :hugs:

I''m triggering at 7pm and its a bit awkward as we've got a big family dinner tonight for my parents' 40th wedding anniversary and neither DH and I will be drinking (very unusal!) and I'm going to have to hide the ovitrelle injection in their fridge. My parents don't know we are actually in the middle of IVF, they just think we're going to do it soon. After our son died I don't want them to be disappointed again if its BFN. Its also quite a bit of pressure on DH & I. Hopefully my brother's baby, who will also be there, will be a good distraction and no one will notice.

Have a lovely weekend everyone and hope all the PUPO ladies take it nice and easy x


----------



## Deeni

Springflower, I am so sorry hun! I hope things pick up for you over the weekend. It is hard because when you go through all of this you just hope you have so many eggs to work with. But I can see now that normally this is not how it works. It is disheartening! :hugs:

Good luck to you and Sue on your ER on Monday!

Blue, I am sorry about the pesky cysts! I hope they clear up asap so you can get on the road. You have been through so much and you deserve some good luck! :hugs:

Congrats to all the girls who are PUPO. There are so many on here. I am praying we get lots of BFPs on this thread.

Just an update on my situation...I went for my scan yesterday and the follies are still on the small side (all under 11) so they upped my meds again and will have me back in on Sunday to take a look. The good news is my estrogen levels are going up so maybe it is just a matter of time? If not, we may have to cancel the cycle and regroup. We'll see! :shrug:


----------



## Springflower

sue1411 said:


> Congratulations Angel :happydance:. That's great news and they both sound like really healthy embies.
> 
> Springflower - What time are you triggering tonight? 7 days stimming does sound a bit low. I had 11 days worth both times but maybe that's just because i'm on the long protoco:shrug:l I'm sure your clinic is doing what's right for you - I was told by a doctor that fertility clinics need a high number of successes to keep their statistics up (and hence their funding) so if they thought it wasn't going to work they would probably have cancelled you straight off. I had 15 biggish follies on friday and a couple of smalls so hoping they have decent quality eggs inside (it sounded a bit insensitive to post that right after your disappointment but thanks for asking :kiss:). Wishing us lots of luck for Monday morning :hugs:
> 
> I''m triggering at 7pm and its a bit awkward as we've got a big family dinner tonight for my parents' 40th wedding anniversary and neither DH and I will be drinking (very unusal!) and I'm going to have to hide the ovitrelle injection in their fridge. My parents don't know we are actually in the middle of IVF, they just think we're going to do it soon. After our son died I don't want them to be disappointed again if its BFN. Its also quite a bit of pressure on DH & I. Hopefully my brother's baby, who will also be there, will be a good distraction and no one will notice.
> 
> Have a lovely weekend everyone and hope all the PUPO ladies take it nice and easy x

Hey Sue :flower:

I'm triggering at 10pm, I've got Ovitrelle too! Have just had a nose at it. It looks ok, I've been told to do it in my thigh - so a new place to jab! Hope you manage to do the shot without people noticing! We've had a couple of big family events. and people noticed neither OH or I were drinking. I found it stressful because I kept worrying people would think I was pregnant!

I rung the clinic this morning to find out why we weren't upping my dose and why EC is so quick. They haven't called me back yet, but I've just spoken to the receptionist and she's promised someone will. TBH I feel 100 times better just for asking. They did want to cancel my cycle but I think because I am paying and was in tears, they agreed to continue. They had also offered IUI but I've never met someone who got pregnant from that method so it seemed like a waste of time. 

Ohh 15 sounds good! If you have any left over can I borrow one? :haha: I'll keep everything crossed that you get some top quality eggies!


----------



## Sammy2009

Deeni - good luck with the follicle growth, I'm sure some will catch up!!! Xxx


----------



## Springflower

Deeni said:


> Just an update on my situation...I went for my scan yesterday and the follies are still on the small side (all under 11) so they upped my meds again and will have me back in on Sunday to take a look. The good news is my estrogen levels are going up so maybe it is just a matter of time? If not, we may have to cancel the cycle and regroup. We'll see! :shrug:

Deeni good on you you sound very calm about everything. Thats good they upped your meds, keep drinking lots and lots of water :hugs: I really hope they grow, must be a good sign if your estrogen is up though.:hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Springflower said:


> Deeni good on you you sound very calm about everything. Thats good they upped your meds, keep drinking lots and lots of water :hugs: I really hope they grow, must be a good sign if your estrogen is up though.:hugs:


Thanks for the reminder on the water! I have been slacking lately but am back on it. I don't know why I am not freaking out. Maybe because I finally realize we can't control anything? And it seems like a "perfect" IVF cycle is just not the norm. I am still nervous it will be canceled but what can I do? There are a hundred things that can go wrong :(


----------



## Blue12

Sending everyone lots of :hugs: today!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Congratulations Angel - they sound like excellent little embies. Wishing you all the best for a good 2ww and a BFP at the end!

Sue and Spring - good luck with the triggers tonight. 

x


----------



## Sammy2009

As most of you know I had ET yesterday. I went to the toilet afterwards and wiped and there was nothing on the tissue...

Last night I went to the loo before bed at about 12.30am and when I wiped there was some pink tinged EWCM. it wasn't red or anything and was mixed into the EWCM.

I have never bled after the ET and I have had 4 of these procedures now.

Does know what it could be? I keep having these painless waves of like period pain cramps as well. They don't hurt and are mild and only last about 3 seconds just every now and again.


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy, i wouldnt worry too much about a bit of spotting at this stage. Dr today told me it was quite normal and be expected! The cramping also seems normal - im having it too - shows everything is in working order! Could you call your clinic just to put your mind at ease?

Sue & Spring - happy triggering (or should that be trigger happy lol!) Sue, hope you get away with the undercover operation!

In not really religious but as i was in church today anyway, i said a wee prayer for everyone!

Have a nice evening all!

xoxo


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy, i wouldnt worry too much about a bit of spotting at this stage. Dr today told me it was quite normal and be expected! The cramping also seems normal - im having it too - shows everything is in working order! Could you call your clinic just to put your mind at ease?
> 
> Sue & Spring - happy triggering (or should that be trigger happy lol!) Sue, hope you get away with the undercover operation!
> 
> In not really religious but as i was in church today anyway, i said a wee prayer for everyone!
> 
> Have a nice evening all!
> 
> xoxo

Hi I think it will be ok too... It was very minimal and only a one off... Nothing today. Was probably remnants from that bloody EC!!! lol.

I'm not religious either but I really appreciate the prayer you said for us all... It was very kind of you. Thanks 

I have sad a few prayers myself lately I must admit!

((hugs))


----------



## Springflower

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy, i wouldnt worry too much about a bit of spotting at this stage. Dr today told me it was quite normal and be expected! The cramping also seems normal - im having it too - shows everything is in working order! Could you call your clinic just to put your mind at ease?
> 
> Sue & Spring - happy triggering (or should that be trigger happy lol!) Sue, hope you get away with the undercover operation!
> 
> In not really religious but as i was in church today anyway, i said a wee prayer for everyone!
> 
> Have a nice evening all!
> 
> xoxo

I'm not reglious but Angel that's really touched me. Bought a tear to my eyes. Thank you:hugs:


----------



## Georginaa

Hi Girls,

PLease can I join you all, I've had med fet in July and had ET with 2 Blasts yesterday! OFD 10.08.10.

Georgina x


----------



## BabyChristie

Welcome Georgina - congrats on your transfer!!! Glad you are joining us.

Thanks for the prayer for us Angel - very sweet of you and every little helps!

Sammy - I haven't had that but I have had it with IUI before which also uses the catheter so its probably normal, but best to check with clinic if you are worried. When was your last progesterone shot?

x


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls! I am in Cape Cod for the next week but I'll try to stop by this week and update on my scan. So far, all is well. No side effects!
Sending lots of hugs and luck. :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Georgina welcome and good luck!!!

Baby - nah I'm not worried it's probably from EC I was drenched in blood this time and so was the doctor! It only happened the once and was Soooo minimal!

The last progesterone was two days ago, I take one injection of 1500 mg ever 3 days so the next and last one will be tomorrow. As it is supposed to take 10 days for 10,000mgs, 5 days for 5,000 mg to leave your system I would expect this to be clear of my body by two days. Of course these are only text book guidelines... Everyone differs!


----------



## BabyChristie

Bizy - hope you are having fun. Good luck with the scan - looking foreward to hearing your updates.

Spring and Sue - how are you feeling about tomorrow? Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both. xx

Sammy - I had a bit of pink cm today and i think that's from EC or ET as well so I'm not worrying. I have to have my scary 'in the bum' injections every day - jealous yours are only every 3 but guess you deserve a break after the pain of EC!!! Hope you are ok and managing to chill out.

I've spent the whole weekend on the sofa with magazines, tv and internet. Embie should be at blasto stage now and implanting in the next 4 days so I don't want to jiggle around too much! Can't believe I have 2 weeks before I can test. Torture!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Bizy - hope you are having fun. Good luck with the scan - looking foreward to hearing your updates.
> 
> Spring and Sue - how are you feeling about tomorrow? Will be keeping my fingers crossed for you both. xx
> 
> Sammy - I had a bit of pink cm today and i think that's from EC or ET as well so I'm not worrying. I have to have my scary 'in the bum' injections every day - jealous yours are only every 3 but guess you deserve a break after the pain of EC!!! Hope you are ok and managing to chill out.
> 
> I've spent the whole weekend on the sofa with magazines, tv and internet. Embie should be at blasto stage now and implanting in the next 4 days so I don't want to jiggle around too much! Can't believe I have 2 weeks before I can test. Torture!!!

Hey, yeah i wouldnt worry about it they have probably "nicked" the sides or something or its blood from the follicles... its nothing.

Ha ha i am not going to argue with you on that one... i definitely deserve a break from pain after the EC!!! I have just realised actually that Monday is not the last one, Thursday is... which will cover me until Monday of the following week but i take no more after Thursday as if I am pregnant then my natural Progesterone should have kicked in by then. I must say im loving these injections and i dont know why the heck they didnt offer me these in the first place! They are a walk in the park compared to those awful suppositories which were yuck and made me feel dirty all the time... i hated them!

Blue told me about some oil ones she took in the muscle and i think i was about to pass out as i read the script!!!! She had to use a big needle and draw up OIL and then it was quite a big needle to inject into the muscle as oil is of course thick. Her hubby was told to massage it in and the hole was so big some came right back out.... I really feel for her with those... ones in your bum cannot be too great either but think yourself lucky! :haha:

Yes i relaxed Friday all day on the sofa and yesterday as well i ddint get up until about 2pm and just watched about 10 episodes of recorded "Come Dine With Me" :haha: and then had dinner, some more TV and went to bed. Today i'm more active and going to help OH with some fencing today (only holding it in place nothing strenuous and cook a stir fry.

Yup embies should be blasts today (although my frozen ones were a bit quicker and at blast stage on Day 4) Maybe mine have already "blasted" :haha: Who knows....

I dont know how I am going to get through this whole 2 weeks.... we are only 2 dpt tday! Its going to take forever!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Sammy2009

Baby Christie this is what our embryos look like today!!! :flower:

https://yourembryo.blogspot.com/

(enter in 27th July - EC day)


----------



## sue1411

Hi all

Deeni - good luck with your scan today Hope its good news :hugs:

Angel - that was so sweet of you to say a prayer for all of us. I'm not religious either but I really appreciated it. :kiss:

Georgina - Welcome! You're very lucky to have had 2 blasts put in. They won't do that at our hospital. Hope your 2ww goes ok fo you.

Sammy - I'm sure the blood tinge scare was absolutely nothing to worry about and glad you're taking it easy. My best friend's brother is a producer for Come Dine With Me so if you ever fancy having a go, I could always try and put in a good word for you....:winkwink: Cool embie pic by the way. So exciting!

BabyChristie - I don't envy your injections at all. Sounds like you're having a nice weeknd tho.

Spring - hope you are feeling ok and all set for tomorrow :hugs:. I'm starting to feel very nervous now. When I did the trigger last night it was a bit of a rush job and a tiny dot came back out again afterwards so now I'm worrying I've messed it up & my eggs won't have matured properly - I always manage to find something to stress about! :dohh:

Bizy - I hope you have a good trip and look forward to hearing about your scans

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Deeni - good luck with your scan today Hope its good news :hugs:
> 
> Angel - that was so sweet of you to say a prayer for all of us. I'm not religious either but I really appreciated it. :kiss:
> 
> Georgina - Welcome! You're very lucky to have had 2 blasts put in. They won't do that at our hospital. Hope your 2ww goes ok fo you.
> 
> Sammy - I'm sure the blood tinge scare was absolutely nothing to worry about and glad you're taking it easy. My best friend's brother is a producer for Come Dine With Me so if you ever fancy having a go, I could always try and put in a good word for you....:winkwink: Cool embie pic by the way. So exciting!
> 
> BabyChristie - I don't envy your injections at all. Sounds like you're having a nice weeknd tho.
> 
> Spring - hope you are feeling ok and all set for tomorrow :hugs:. I'm starting to feel very nervous now. When I did the trigger last night it was a bit of a rush job and a tiny dot came back out again afterwards so now I'm worrying I've messed it up & my eggs won't have matured properly - I always manage to find something to stress about! :dohh:
> 
> Bizy - I hope you have a good trip and look forward to hearing about your scans
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok x

OMG Sue that would be absolutely GREAT i would love that.... unfortunately i now live in Holland so it MIGHT be a bit far for the camera crew! I love entertaining, although we hardly ever do it but i think being the perfectionist I am (talking to the person here that ordered 200 euros of decorations for a kids Halloween party) I would end up spending about a 1000 pounds on wine, food and entertainment and then still probably wouldnt win after it! :haha: Which sort of defeats the object in a way since we dont have a spare grand to chuck away right now! :flower:

A lovely thought though... it would be great to see someone on there that i knew/knew of - it would make it even more interesting, i do really like the program and often watch recording after recording for hours (much to OH's disappointment)

Where are you at now Sue? I try so hard to keep with everyone but its so hard with so much going on in here... its a busy little thread this one!!! :wacko:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey Georgina, welcome & congrats on being PUOP! Lovely to have so many people to share the 2ww with! 

Hopes, how you getting on, we havent heard an update in a while!

Bizy, enjoy your trip. Hope the out of town scan goes ok!

Deeni hope you get good news at your scan!

Sammy - you so should do Come Dine With Me! I dont know you but you sound like great craic and i would love to watch it!

How are you girls feeling after your triggers? Sue i had a little bead escape too and still got eggs if thats any comfort!

When do you all have your test dates? I have to wait the full 2 weeks (Aug 14th) Im already bored! 

Everyone else, hope you are looking after yourselves!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey Georgina, welcome & congrats on being PUOP! Lovely to have so many people to share the 2ww with!
> 
> Hopes, how you getting on, we havent hear an update in a while!
> 
> Bizy, enjoy your trip. Hope the out of town scan goes ok!
> 
> Deeni hope you get good news at your scan!
> 
> Sammy - you so should do Come Dine With Me! I dont know you but you sound like great craic and i would love to watch it!
> 
> How are you girls feeling after your triggers? Sue i had a little bead escape too and still got eggs if thats any comfort!
> 
> When do you all have your test dates? I have to wait the full 2 weeks (Aug 14th) Im already bored!
> 
> Everyone else, hope you are looking after yourselves!

Oh Angel, it would be something else for sure! I would probably be flapping about people doing this and doing that and then not liking them going through my wardrobe and knicker drawer! I am quite outspoken and have problems hiding my thoughts so i would be likely to really take offence if nobody liked my food and then a huge argument would erupt or i would just simply burst out crying... actually thinking about it i dont know whether i would make a good candidate :haha:

I dont even know when my test date is :haha: They never told me and i never asked... i never take any notice of it either so i guess thats why a) They never told me and b) I never asked!!!

Ho hum... i might go and test now! ha ha (just to see what the trigger is doing though) Be back in a minute!

Did i mention i am POAS addict? And I can even see the indentation "where" the line is supposed to be on an IC and convince myself there are two :winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

Well I got strong BFP!!!!! :haha:

Off the Pregnyl shot! :haha:

I thought maybe since the injection was so much weaker than the trigger and only taken every 3 days that this may not show on a test but it does and therefore I am a little wiser.

Well, i wont be able to test early then? Normally i test for pregnancy at the equivalent of 10dpo which is when i got my BFP last time but with this injection i have to take it until Thursday which will be in my system then until about Monday so the first time I will be able to test is about Tuesday 10th August. Which will be about 11dpo (equivalent)

Well thats about right then.... a test should be more or less correct by then.


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies

Hope everyone is going well:flower:

Deeni - Good luck for your scan, fingers crossed you've had some good growth.:hugs:

Georgina - Hey! and congrats on being pupo with twins!:hugs:

Sue - I wouldn't worry about the small drop, I think thats fine! Which hospital are you at? Funny if we're at the same one. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.:hugs:

Bizy - Have fun on your trip, I'm jealous think I'll be hasseling oh for a holiday soon! Hope your scans are going well.:hugs:

Sammy - Oh and I watched loads of come dine with me yesterday. They had an auzzy version, you never know they may come to Holland soon!

BabyC - Your weekend sounds lovely! Am sure you eggie enjoyed the mags and chilling :hugs:

Angel - 14th Aug, not too long now! Am hoping it goes nice and quick!

Hope I haven't forgotten anyone. Love to you all, looks like it's going to be another exciting week!

I'm ok-ish! The trigger was fine last night. I'm not feeling anything though, which worries me. Went it all went wrong last week I stopped feeling like an inflated balloon, so I guess that's when things stopped growing. I wanted to feel like the balloon again after the trigger! Am dreading tomorrow, I'd be scared normally but I think I'm worse because I know the chances are slim. I'm worried in case they refuse to do EC, but praying we can go ahead. I just wan tto feel like I'm in with a shot! So we're at the clinic for 8:15am tomorrow morning when OH has to do the business, then at 10:30 I'm in for EC. Just before that though I have to put two (two!!) suppositories up my bottom. I was worried about having to do them anyway but didn't realise I've have to do them just before as well. (Sorry for the tmi! but you know I've been worrying about that!)

Wish me luck for tomorrow my two follies and I are going to need it!!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Spring - would you mind asking them about that trigger tomorrow because strangely my ovaries felt so heavy and painful like weights the first time that I was unable to even walk hardly but this time I barely felt anything at all... I would like to know why! And if that's why out of 11 bloody follicles I only got 5 eggs!!! I even checked the vials were correct and I had done the right dose because it didn't seem right!????

I'm probably panicking about nothing though... It would just be interesting to know that's all.

I love come dine with me... It's really funny!!!

God I wish you every shred of luck tomorrow Hun but I have a feeling you do have two eggies!!!! Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Starbright

Good luck for tomorrow spring! Xx


----------



## sue1411

Sammy2009 said:


> OMG Sue that would be absolutely GREAT i would love that.... unfortunately i now live in Holland so it MIGHT be a bit far for the camera crew! I love entertaining, although we hardly ever do it but i think being the perfectionist I am (talking to the person here that ordered 200 euros of decorations for a kids Halloween party) I would end up spending about a 1000 pounds on wine, food and entertainment and then still probably wouldnt win after it! :haha: Which sort of defeats the object in a way since we dont have a spare grand to chuck away right now! :flower:
> 
> A lovely thought though... it would be great to see someone on there that i knew/knew of - it would make it even more interesting, i do really like the program and often watch recording after recording for hours (much to OH's disappointment)
> 
> Where are you at now Sue? I try so hard to keep with everyone but its so hard with so much going on in here... its a busy little thread this one!!! :wacko:

I love the programme too - the voiceover man is genius. I do know its a bit set up though. The people are all genuine but have been pre-interviewed to make sure they will naturally clash as much as possible. I guess that's why its good TV!

I'm on EC tomorrow morning at 8am. As this means getting up at 5am to get there I'm hoping I will be too spaced out to stress too much O:)


----------



## sue1411

Springflower said:


> Hey Ladies
> 
> Hope everyone is going well:flower:
> 
> Deeni - Good luck for your scan, fingers crossed you've had some good growth.:hugs:
> 
> Georgina - Hey! and congrats on being pupo with twins!:hugs:
> 
> Sue - I wouldn't worry about the small drop, I think thats fine! Which hospital are you at? Funny if we're at the same one. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow.:hugs:
> 
> Bizy - Have fun on your trip, I'm jealous think I'll be hasseling oh for a holiday soon! Hope your scans are going well.:hugs:
> 
> Sammy - Oh and I watched loads of come dine with me yesterday. They had an auzzy version, you never know they may come to Holland soon!
> 
> BabyC - Your weekend sounds lovely! Am sure you eggie enjoyed the mags and chilling :hugs:
> 
> Angel - 14th Aug, not too long now! Am hoping it goes nice and quick!
> 
> Hope I haven't forgotten anyone. Love to you all, looks like it's going to be another exciting week!
> 
> I'm ok-ish! The trigger was fine last night. I'm not feeling anything though, which worries me. Went it all went wrong last week I stopped feeling like an inflated balloon, so I guess that's when things stopped growing. I wanted to feel like the balloon again after the trigger! Am dreading tomorrow, I'd be scared normally but I think I'm worse because I know the chances are slim. I'm worried in case they refuse to do EC, but praying we can go ahead. I just wan tto feel like I'm in with a shot! So we're at the clinic for 8:15am tomorrow morning when OH has to do the business, then at 10:30 I'm in for EC. Just before that though I have to put two (two!!) suppositories up my bottom. I was worried about having to do them anyway but didn't realise I've have to do them just before as well. (Sorry for the tmi! but you know I've been worrying about that!)
> 
> Wish me luck for tomorrow my two follies and I are going to need it!!!

Springflower - I'm at St Barts & The London near St Paul's. Where are you? No suppositories for me beforehand tho so I'm guessing its somewhere different. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Its nice to know someone else is going through the same thing. Lots of luck hon x


----------



## Chesca

Sue - I will be thinking of you tomorrow, good luck!! xxxx


----------



## Springflower

sue1411 said:


> Springflower - I'm at St Barts & The London near St Paul's. Where are you? No suppositories for me beforehand tho so I'm guessing its somewhere different. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning. Its nice to know someone else is going through the same thing. Lots of luck hon x

I'm the other side of town at the London Women's Clinic, think we drive past your hospital on the way, I'll beam over some good eggie vibes. :hugs:
Good luck Sue!! Let's hope tomorrow is a productive day!:hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Good luck Sue and Spring for the Morning - hope it goes well for both of you - My positive thoughts are heading to London right now. They were in Nottingham last week - as I was also reminissing about the 5 years I lived there. And Sammy, they were in Holland too - as I have some post to send there this week.

I love Come Dine With Me - it's on at about 2.30 in the afternoon here, but on Saturday morning they show an omnibus - it's a great way to fill a couple of hours at the start of the weekend - I start watching it at home, and finish at the gym - I wouldn't go to the gym on a Saturday if I couldn't watch it! Did you ever see the celebrity one with Paul Ross and Leslie Joseph - I think it's old, as I've seen that one twice now. There does seem to be a disproportionally large number of gay men, but looking at the cooking skills of my DH, it makes sense!


----------



## hopesforababy

Gosh, it's so busy here! Sorry I haven't been around to post in a while, but lots of congratulations and good lucks need to be given out!

Sue and Spring, loads of luck for EC tomorrow! I'll be praying for some great quality eggies and good fertilization!

Baby, Angel, Star, and Sammy: Congrats on being PUPO!! I hope your embies are snuggling in for a healthy 9 month journy!

I had a scan and bloodwork on Friday and it all looked good, so I started stimming on Saturday! It's a week earlier than expected, so I'm guessing the BCP really regulated my system and hopefully got it into prime shape!

Hope everyone else is doing well! Hugs!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Sue & Spring - will be thinking of you both tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you get some good healthy eggies xoxo


----------



## Deeni

Sue and Springflower, I just wanted to wish you both luck for tomorrow! I hope everything goes smoothly and you are both happy with the results. 
Hopes, yay for starting stims. I hope things go fast from this point on for you!
Georgina, welcome and congrats on being PUPO. When do you test?
And congrats to all you other PUPO ladies!!!

:hugs:

My scan this morning showed that my follies are growing (although way to slowly for my liking) and the dr. wants me to continue with my 8 vials of menopur a day. I will run out of medicine on tuesday so I have to order more and will possibly have to skip a shot on tuesday morning. I wonder if that will affect things?? I am seriously tired of stimming as I have been doing so for 10 days and am still nowhere near where I need to be. :nope:


----------



## hopesforababy

Deeni, you take 8 vials of menopur daily? Holy cow! I take one a day and then a dose of Follistim that varies based on my bloodwork. I find that the menopur stings a bit, do you? Is that the only stimming med you are on? 

It's crazy how all of our doctors come up with different cocktails for each of us and how differently we all respond. Even if we took the same meds on a different month, it would still probably not be the exact same. So weird.

But, I hope that we all get the best results possible from our cocktails!!


----------



## Deeni

hopes, I started with 2 vials and day and they have gradually increased it to 8 (4 in the morning and 4 at night). I think this is the maximum. I was just not responding on the lower doses. I am so nervous about taking so much as I am worried my estrogen level with skyrocket at some point. I may call the clinic tomorrow to discuss this. This is the only medication I am currently taking.

The menopur burns a lot. I ice the area for 2 minutes before hand and then put a warm washcloth on right after. It definitely helps. And of course putting in the meds very slowly. I can't wait for this to be done. Tomorrow is 11 days of these awful shots. 

I'm finding my right ovary is really aching especially when I bend over or kinda crunch up my stomach. Is this normal? I expected some twinges but this is a bit worse. Definitely calling the Dr. tomorrow. I want to cry right now. I am scared because it is so much medicine, scared because my follies are taking forever to grow, and I am scared it won't work and will all be for nothing. Sorry to vent but feel really discouraged tonight :(


----------



## Blue12

:hugs: Deeni :hugs:

It is such an overwhelming journey filled with ups and downs - but I am looking forward to celebrating your bfp. Hope you feel better soon and keep getting good news - even if things seems tough we all have pma for you hun and millions of hugs.


----------



## Sammy2009

Sue - flipping heck you are up early then! Yes I can imagine come dine is aclittke fixed cos you can tell at the start when then say something like "I would really hate to have a guest who drinks a lot" then they put a complete piss head with them... Lol. Anyway good luck today, stay calm and let us know asap!!! Xxx

Springflower - I know I've wished you luck a million times before but good luck today... It's all going to be fine!!! Xxx

Deeni - 8 VIALS OF MENOPUR????? Jesus Christ I was only on one 75mg!!!!! You could potentially have follicles growing out your ears!!! Lol xxx

Update - oh just read this is the only meds you are on... Will probably explain it but it seems a lot of one med. Mine were mixed with three types. Hang in there I know how worrying it is... It's a nightmare but probably all worth it (only a HPT can tell!!!) xxx


----------



## Starbright

Good luck today Sue! xx


----------



## Springflower

Hey ladies:flower:

Just nipping on to let you know we got 3 eggies!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are very happy, we're now praying that some fertilise, if they do we could be back in tomorrow for ET.

Thank you all for you kind words and support:hugs::hugs:

Sue - thinking of you :hugs:

Will come on later properly after I've had some food and a sleep!

:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

So happy for you!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Keeping everything crossed that your 3 little fighters do the business over night... I have a good feeling that they will. xxx:dust:


----------



## ANGEL223

Spring thats excellent news! Well done you!


----------



## sue1411

Spring - well done - that's really brilliant news. They found a bonus one! :happydance::happydance:

Deeni :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't give up Hon. 

Well we got 13 eggs. I got my pethadine drug fix again and to be honest I didn't feel a thing. No crazy hallucinations this time either. They said they would ring with the results between 10 and 11 tomorrow morning so guess we will know if the eggs were any good then.

Hope everyone is doing okay and thanks so much to you all for your support. it was really appreciated x


----------



## ANGEL223

Yeah Sue - plenty to choose from there hun! Well done!


----------



## Starbright

Congrats Sue and Springflower. That's great news :) xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Sue - well done! That's brilliant - plenty there hopefully to give you some good quality embies. Will be thinking of you and hoping for some great news in the morning. xx


----------



## Blue12

Great news Springflower and Sue - will be hoping for more great news for your fertilization tomorrow!!!

BabyChristie - love your embie picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xo

PUPO ladies - hope you are doing well and resting!

Not too much new with me lol - just waiting for FET and waiting for some BFP announcements in the JULY thread!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies:flower:

Well I've had some much needed sleep, so am feeling better today. Having said that I'm now waiting to hear whether any have fertilised. I should here anytime from 8:30 to 12:30. Am hoping they put me out of my misery soon!! Please let us have got one! or two or three!!

Sue - Wow 13, thats brilliant news!!! Lets hope we both have some great news today!:hugs:

Deeni - How are you doing sweetie? I hope your follies have grown and you have some great eggies there! When do you have another scan?:hugs:

Angel, Starbright, Sammy and BabyC (aka the PUPO girls!) - Hope the 2ww is going ok. Lets hope it passes nice and quickly and we get some well deserved good news soon!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BabyC Love love love your new profile pic!!!:hugs:

Blue - Not long till September!! :hugs: 

Leliani and Chesca - Hello ladies and thanks for your support:hugs: You're both starting in August/Septemeber so not long now!!


Love to you all. Am off to try and keep busy for a while.:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

I can't believe it all 3 fertilised!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:

ET now 10am on Thursday!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leilani

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## Springflower

Leilani said:


> :dance: :dance: :dance:

Thanks Hun!!! I honestly can't believe it!!!


----------



## Starbright

That's fantastic news!! Congrats :) and good luck for ET xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww Spring im so delighted for you! Thats amazing news - proud of you girl!


----------



## sue1411

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Springflower- that's amazing news! Congratulations! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## KMor

Hi,

I'm a newbie and have been reading this tread. I have everything crossed for everyone, good luck.

My story in brief, been ttc for 4 years and after some sad events have now been through IVF on a short protocol via private clinic. We had ICSI also and after confirming 3 follicles, 4 embies were put back in on 29th July .... so embies now on day 7.

Can't believe it. Just wanted to talk to someone who is going through this. This two week wait is difficult for someone so impatient. I'm lucky as have taken 2 weeks off work so chill out and to completely remove myself from any kind of stress.

Again fingers crossed for us all ... :)


----------



## Leilani

Hi KMor - 4 embies on board - Wow!?! Only 7 days to wait til testing FX.

Where are you from?


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey KMor and welcome. Lovely to have another person to share with us!
The 2ww is torture isnt it! This is my first day back at work after transfer personally, its better for me to be here than home as i am such a stress head and too much time on my hands is a bad thing!


----------



## Starbright

Hi Kmor and welcome. Good luck with your icsi cycle. :)

Just wondering how the other pupo ladies are doing? Everyone all ok? 
Must admit I'm getting a bit worried as I keep getting pains like mild period pains. I don't feel bloated or anything just a bit crampy. How're the rest of you doing? xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi KMor, welcome to July! Congratulations on your 4 embies - that's amazing! Lovely to have you here with us.

My ET with one embie was on 30th July so I'm just a day behind you. I also have 2 weeks at home which is nice and relaxing but gives me a lot of time to think - which is dangerous! I'm very impatient too - already struggling with the 2ww and DH told me this morning I still have 11 days until I test. I have no idea how I'm going to get through this!!!


----------



## KMor

Leilani - I'm from just outside Durham, not a jordie as come from the south originally.

Angel223 - thanks for your message

Where are you both in the ivf journey ??


----------



## BabyChristie

Starbright said:


> Hi Kmor and welcome. Good luck with your icsi cycle. :)
> 
> Just wondering how the other pupo ladies are doing? Everyone all ok?
> Must admit I'm getting a bit worried as I keep getting pains like mild period pains. I don't feel bloated or anything just a bit crampy. How're the rest of you doing? xxx

Hi Star, I'm not too bad but I know that as I'm 7 days after fertilisation the little embie should be implanting from yesterday/today so I'm getting really nervous. I wouldn't worry about the cramps - probably your body just getting back to normal after EC and ET. But I also had a few tummy cramps for a couple of hours yesterday - mild, a bit like period pains but they have gone now. I'm bloated but I'm on the Gestone progesterone injections which cause that. Otherwise, I'm just worried because I can't feel anything!! I just want to know if anything's going on in there!!!


----------



## KMor

BabyChristie said:


> Hi KMor, welcome to July! Congratulations on your 4 embies - that's amazing! Lovely to have you here with us.
> 
> My ET with one embie was on 30th July so I'm just a day behind you. I also have 2 weeks at home which is nice and relaxing but gives me a lot of time to think - which is dangerous! I'm very impatient too - already struggling with the 2ww and DH told me this morning I still have 11 days until I test. I have no idea how I'm going to get through this!!!

Sorry, meant to say only 2 embies fertilised so both put back on day 2. Was really worried as always thought that day 3 or if lucky day 5 were the milestones. They did say that the uterus is the best place for them and this only applied when you had lots of embies. With my age and an AMH of 1.9, I was really pleased to get 2. Important to remember, we only need 1.

How you feeling? I feel no different, although still feeling delicate from the egg collection ...


----------



## Leilani

KMor said:


> Leilani - I'm from just outside Durham, not a jordie as come from the south originally.
> 
> Angel223 - thanks for your message
> 
> Where are you both in the ivf journey ??

But do you have an accent?? 

Our first IVF cycle went all wrong - my eggs didn't fertilise, so we're starting over in September.


----------



## ANGEL223

KMor said:


> Leilani - I'm from just outside Durham, not a jordie as come from the south originally.
> 
> Angel223 - thanks for your message
> 
> Where are you both in the ivf journey ??

I had 3 day transfer on Saturday - 2 embies so its early days!!


----------



## KMor

Leilani said:


> KMor said:
> 
> 
> Leilani - I'm from just outside Durham, not a jordie as come from the south originally.
> 
> Angel223 - thanks for your message
> 
> Where are you both in the ivf journey ??
> 
> But do you have an accent??
> 
> Our first IVF cycle went all wrong - my eggs didn't fertilise, so we're starting over in September.Click to expand...

So sorry to hear that, good luck in September. Do you have to go private?

No accent, my family are ex army so I have a very mixed southern accent but defo not posh lol.


----------



## ANGEL223

Star -re your question - im totally obsessing over every twinge and flutter! Dont really have cramping but sort of a sensation inside. 

Yesterday, felt a really stong right ovary pain on and off all day. The progesterone pessaries are really kicking in now - waking during the night in sweats, crying then laughing and a bit of a cold coming on!!


----------



## KMor

ANGEL223 said:


> KMor said:
> 
> 
> Leilani - I'm from just outside Durham, not a jordie as come from the south originally.
> 
> Angel223 - thanks for your message
> 
> Where are you both in the ivf journey ??
> 
> I had 3 day transfer on Saturday - 2 embies so its early days!!Click to expand...


I know, I've never experienced anything so nerve wracking!


----------



## sue1411

Hi Kmor and welcome. Congratulations on being PUPO!

Star & all the PUPO girls. Try not to worry about symptoms / lack of them (yeah right!! - I know I would be stressing too). Don't forget that the progesterone will be playing lots of tricks on your body. When we got our BFP I was convinced that AF was due any minute and had lots of cramping. However my best friend who also got her BFP had no symptoms whatsoever and felt nothing right up until 4 weeks after her positive result. The TWW is just a nightmare :hugs: Love your new picture too BabyChristie.

Well. I have 6 embies. I know I should be leaping about , but even the embryologist told me that quality is continuing to be a problem for us. Absolutely terrified that they all die before Thursday but then I suppose if they do, then it wasn't meant to be. Really pleased to have 6 though.

Springflower - my ET is hopefully going to be 10am on thursday too!

Blue, Chesca and Leilani - not long for you to go now. Hope you are all ok x


----------



## ANGEL223

Sue - 6 is super a few good ones to pop back in and a few to spare hopefully! Really wishing you well and hope they continue to grow and divide before transfer day!


----------



## BabyChristie

KMor - I have a low AMH too - 7.27 - and had only 3 follicles at the scan so had to choose whether to proceed. Glad we did now of course but it was nerve-racking for me at the time as the girls on here know! I keep saying 'only takes 1' too!! 

Can't say I feel any different either - just progesterone effects and pains in my bum where the injections go! Thought those pains yesterday might mean something but only lasted a while. I've had every symptom in the book and more before with no BFP so I know as Sue says that everyone is different. We just need to wait, but its so HARD!! 

When is your test date?


----------



## ANGEL223

Whats everyone's procedure for testing?

I wait full 2 weeks, use a test kit the clinic gave me, phone them with results then they do a blood test (i think??)

I know a lot of our US sisters get bloods done much earlier which is really frustrating!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Sue - congratulations! :happydance:That's a good fertilisation rate and I really hope that they get nice and strong over the next few days before transfer. I know its a worrying time but try to concentrate on getting your body relaxed and ready for a little embie / embies. I'm sure these ones are little fighters! :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Yeay Sue - Six is brilliant!!! :happydance: I know you are worried about quality but remember it only takes one.:hugs:

ohh we have ET at the same time, thats exciting!:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> Whats everyone's procedure for testing?
> 
> I wait full 2 weeks, use a test kit the clinic gave me, phone them with results then they do a blood test (i think??)
> 
> I know a lot of our US sisters get bloods done much earlier which is really frustrating!!


I wait until my test date (providing AF doesn't get me first) and then have to ring clinic with results. If negative have to test in 2 days to confirm and then stop progesterone. No bloods, but my local doc is very good and would do one if I had concerns. My test date seems really late (18 days post-fertilisation) so I'm imagining that if its not my time that some sort of AF would try to get me before then?

when's your test date?


----------



## ANGEL223

BabyChristie said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> Whats everyone's procedure for testing?
> 
> I wait full 2 weeks, use a test kit the clinic gave me, phone them with results then they do a blood test (i think??)
> 
> I know a lot of our US sisters get bloods done much earlier which is really frustrating!!
> 
> 
> I wait until my test date (providing AF doesn't get me first) and then have to ring clinic with results. If negative have to test in 2 days to confirm and then stop progesterone. No bloods, but my local doc is very good and would do one if I had concerns. My test date seems really late (18 days post-fertilisation) so I'm imagining that if its not my time that some sort of AF would try to get me before then?
> 
> when's your test date?Click to expand...


Sat 14th for me - soooooo long away! At least i will be home and have a few days to myself one way or another!


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> BabyChristie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> Whats everyone's procedure for testing?
> 
> I wait full 2 weeks, use a test kit the clinic gave me, phone them with results then they do a blood test (i think??)
> 
> I know a lot of our US sisters get bloods done much earlier which is really frustrating!!
> 
> 
> I wait until my test date (providing AF doesn't get me first) and then have to ring clinic with results. If negative have to test in 2 days to confirm and then stop progesterone. No bloods, but my local doc is very good and would do one if I had concerns. My test date seems really late (18 days post-fertilisation) so I'm imagining that if its not my time that some sort of AF would try to get me before then?
> 
> when's your test date?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sat 14th for me - soooooo long away! At least i will be home and have a few days to myself one way or another!Click to expand...

Same for me - oh god, so faaaaaarrrrrr away....:wacko:


----------



## KMor

BabyChristie said:


> KMor - I have a low AMH too - 7.27 - and had only 3 follicles at the scan so had to choose whether to proceed. Glad we did now of course but it was nerve-racking for me at the time as the girls on here know! I keep saying 'only takes 1' too!!
> 
> Can't say I feel any different either - just progesterone effects and pains in my bum where the injections go! Thought those pains yesterday might mean something but only lasted a while. I've had every symptom in the book and more before with no BFP so I know as Sue says that everyone is different. We just need to wait, but its so HARD!!
> 
> When is your test date?

Our test date is 12th August. I am taking progesterone tablets, poor you having to still inject. Although where I have to put mine, I think I would prefer the injections :wacko:

I was also asked if I wanted to proceed, seemed a no brainer to me though!

I have noticed a few lower ab pains today, never suffered with pp before, I have only just found out by this thread that implantation starts sometime from day 7 to day 14 (today for me!!).

How much J Kyle can I take, off of an errand after 12 but my routine is now sleep from around 1 to 4 - how lazy am I :sleep:


----------



## ANGEL223

KMor sleeping is good - passes the time quicker! So sad but i love Jeremy Kyle - especially lie detector/DNA results!

BabyC -bet the 14th starts early!


----------



## BabyChristie

Kmor - Hope these pains are a good sign for you then! J Kyle has been my companion since EC too - my brain might turn to mush soon!


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> KMor sleeping is good - passes the time quicker! So sad but i love Jeremy Kyle - especially lie detector/DNA results!
> 
> BabyC -bet the 14th starts early!

Midnight maybe????!!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## ANGEL223

BabyChristie said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> KMor sleeping is good - passes the time quicker! So sad but i love Jeremy Kyle - especially lie detector/DNA results!
> 
> BabyC -bet the 14th starts early!
> 
> Midnight maybe????!!!!!!!:haha:Click to expand...


LOL - Im at work youre gonna get me in trouble!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Im sure you have all come across this but is nice to be reminded!

This is what happens in a 5dt:


0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

this is what happens in a 3dt :

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining
5dpt.. Implantation begins as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells &
fetal cells
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on
HPT


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah to Spring and Sue!! Congrats on your eggies and I hope that your embies are growing strong!

Hope all the PUPO ladies are doing well!! I am getting so excited reading about your symptoms! A little nervous because I know I'll be in the dreaded TWW soon, but still excited for you all!

I'm on day 4 of stimming now. Had blood work yesterday, which was good, so they decreased one of my meds a little. Go back in tomorrow for more blood work and probably Friday for a scan. Oh please let there be some follicules growing in there!!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ANGEL223

Great news Hopes. Its super you got a jump start on your schedule. You feeling any symptoms yet? Im sure there are loads of lovely follies getting big and fat in there!


----------



## Blue12

Spring - all fertilized - wahoo!!!!!! You must feel on top of the world now - even though this process is overwhelming. 

Sue - 6 is fantastic - I understand the concern regarding quality but like everyone says all it takes is one!!!! So excited for you! 

Welcome Kmor! :dust:

PUPO ladies - babychristie, angel, star, sammy, kmor - am I missing anyone else?

And Bizy who is away - having fun during this process lol.

And Deeni - thinking about you hun!!! :hugs:

:dust: to all!

Leilani & Chesca - we are going to be in that wonderful 2ww soon!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey all - what going on today?

Any scans/news i missed? If so, sorry but please fill me in!!

Deeni caught your update in your journal - be here before you know it!

Hopes, Bizy hope you are both ok.

Pupo ladies - any new symptoms today? Nothing new to report from me except a raging hunger which i now have a great excuse to give in to!!

Blue, Leilani, Chesca - continued thanks to you lovely ladies! like you say Blue, not long to go!


----------



## Starbright

HI Angel! No I'm not feeling anything (other than the cramps I mentioned, which I think might be a side effect of the pessaries). Not a thing. Hmmm. Still it is very early days

Did any pupo ladies get any left-over embies to freeze? We found out that none of the left over ones made it to blasto and none were viable for freezing. I wish I could see inside me to check if the twins made it to blasto and to see what they're doing in there!! This 2ww is the longest two weeks of my life!!

Hope you're all ok.
Good luck for tomorrow to Sue and Spring for your ETs. Hope it goes well

xxxxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi Angel & Star - I'm not really feeling anything either, apart from a few cramps in my tummy. I just checked my symptoms with progesterone on a failed IUI cycle and I had:

Tummy and back cramps
Headaches
Nausea
Sore, heavy boobs
Tired / fluey feeling
Moody / weepy
AF delayed by 5 days

So, I've come to the conclusion that the progesterone will be responsible for any 'symptoms' I have whether I'm pregnant or not. Only a test will show that and I have to wait another 10 days, unless AF gets me first. Worked out she would be due between Tues - Thurs next week, even with a progesterone delay. Ho hum, will need to keep myself busy till then!:wacko:

Sue / Spring - good luck with ET tomorrow. Such a nerve-racking but exciting day and it will be soooo worth it!

xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Star - same as you im afraid. Embryologist on the transfer day told us our 2 remaining embies were not good enough to take to blastie stage or freeze - very fragmented etc. Its sad but hopefully we will do well with the ones we have!

Should have added - my hunger is always there, i just manage to keep it in check the rest of the time!!

Thats the problem Baby - the symptoms we may or may not be feeling could be so many things!


----------



## BabyChristie

I didn't have any to freeze either. The other two were only grade 2/3 so they didn't think they would be good enough to do FET. As Angel says, just hope this one is the little fighter!

Angel - I need to put a block on my pc so that I can't google 'implantation pains / symptoms'. It's driving me mad!!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby my favourite searches are the number of days post ovulation and post transfer if you need something new to search under!!


----------



## Sammy2009

OMG!!!!! we have just received a letter from the hospital....

OUR LITTLE LEFT OVER EMBIE MADE IT TO A SNOW BABY!!!!!!

I am over the moon because never for one minute did I think it would make it! I'm nearly crying.... Keep cool embie, we will give you a home one day little one! :)


----------



## BabyChristie

Congratulations Sammy, wonderful news about your snow baby!

Angel - oh no, that's my afternoon gone now!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

Thanks baby- I must admit I was not expecting that. Last time yes, this time no.

Oh I get it these symptoms were from the IUI. was getting confused there!!! X


----------



## ANGEL223

Thats great Sammy - congrats!

Baby - mewhaaaaa! (evil laugh!!)


----------



## Starbright

That's great news Sammy!!


----------



## Springflower

ANGEL223 said:


> Thats great Sammy - congrats!
> 
> Baby - mewhaaaaa! (evil laugh!!)

Love your evil laugh!:haha:


----------



## ANGEL223

Springs - its a bit lame isnt it! Liking yours though!


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> Thats great Sammy - congrats!
> 
> Baby - mewhaaaaa! (evil laugh!!)

LOL! :haha:


----------



## ANGEL223

Ok smarty pants - i always post quick reply so dont get access to all the fancy stuff!!


----------



## Springflower

Girls - Have any of you put loads of weight during this process? I appear to have put on 5 pounds!!!!!!!! 

PS - So scared about tomorrow, how bad is ET really?!

Hopefully I'll be joining the pupo gang tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey Spring - love your pic! I put on about the same but things are back to normal now - took a bit longer last time but that was a different experience altogether for me! I think its due to fluid in your follicles but someone else may correct me!!

ET is totally fine! Nothing at all to worry about. If you have ever had a smear, i would liken it to that. They had to use a teneculum to hold my cervix open this time and that nips a bit but thats the worst part and they dont always have to do that. More than anything, its a bit embarassing with all the people around!

All the best of luck tomorrow!

Sue, wishing you good luck as well!


----------



## BabyChristie

Spring, dont worry at all about ET. It's just like a smear and didn't hurt me at all - in fact hurt less than IUI which i've had before. The only thing that was bad is that my clinic ask you to have a semi-full bladder but I was kept waiting a bit so my bladder was nearly bursting! The docs were laughing because on the ultrasound my bladder was huge and I needed the loo so badly. Quite amusing really.:loo:

Good luck honey!! (ooh, here's some smarty pants stuff for you!)
:dust::friends::headspin::shipw::drunk::flasher::bunny:


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah for ET tomorrow Spring and Sue!! Do you guys get an update on how the embies are doing or do you just have to wait until you get there? (I always think of the clinic as a daycare for my little embies and that maybe I should call up there to make sure they are taking good care of them!!)

And if Google goes down, I'm going to have to blame you PUPO ladies!! I'm glad I'm not the only one who relies on Dr. Google to keep me entertained during the TWW! I hope all of you are doing well and that the symptoms or lack thereof are all a good sign!


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Girls - Have any of you put loads of weight during this process? I appear to have put on 5 pounds!!!!!!!!
> 
> PS - So scared about tomorrow, how bad is ET really?!
> 
> Hopefully I'll be joining the pupo gang tomorrow! :hugs:

I dread to think... or get on the scales!!! Im bloated as hell.

ET does not hurt at all.... You just lie there with the screen infront of you, no anaesthetic cos you dont need it :thumbup: They do a vaginal scan just to make sure all is well and show you the uterus and ovaries and all that palarva and then they insert the speculum, you know the metal one when you have a smear test... and they gently expand it, it doesnt hurt. They then get a really long plastic bendy type thin straw which contains the embies and carefully whilst looking on the screen place the embies in a good place near to your uterus wall and then bring the straw out. All done... piece of cake. The only thing i felt was the speculum but its didnt hurt one bit. I would rather have 1,000 ET's to one EC.... and thats the truth!

Relax... really this time its pain free!!!! :hugs:

More importantly.... good luck!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Hi Girls

Your posts made me laugh today! Google is a dangerous thing but I couldn't live without it.

Sammy - yeay on getting a Snow Baby :happydance:

Spring - good luck for tomorrow. This bit is the fun part. Hope we can join all the other PUPO ladies soon.

Angel, Star, Sammy & BabyChristie - Remind me when all your test dates are. Will you be testing early? - I think last time round I got my BFP 12 days past EC and it was stone cold negative right up until then - even if I squinted at the damned stick a million times!

Hopes - How did your blood work go? Looking forward to hearing how your scan on Friday went.

Big Hello to everyone else.

Off to have what will hopefully be my last hot bath for a long time :winkwink: 

Take care

Sue x


----------



## Springflower

Ohh thats reassuring that it shouldn't really hurt too much! 

Sue lovely good luck for tomorrow, how funny that we are in at exactly the same time across London. I think thats a good sign:thumbup:

Hopes - No I haven't had any further updates since they told me that they had fertilised. Think that's partly why I'm feeling so nervous, terrfied I'm going to get there and they'll tell me all three have gone bad. Good luck for your scan on Friday!

BabyC - You should be careful with all that smarty pants stuff, Angel will get jealous! :haha:


This time tomorrow BabyC, Angel and Sammy. Sue and I should be in your gang!:hugs:

Love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Your posts made me laugh today! Google is a dangerous thing but I couldn't live without it.
> 
> Sammy - yeay on getting a Snow Baby :happydance:
> 
> Spring - good luck for tomorrow. This bit is the fun part. Hope we can join all the other PUPO ladies soon.
> 
> Angel, Star, Sammy & BabyChristie - Remind me when all your test dates are. Will you be testing early? - I think last time round I got my BFP 12 days past EC and it was stone cold negative right up until then - even if I squinted at the damned stick a million times!
> 
> Hopes - How did your blood work go? Looking forward to hearing how your scan on Friday went.
> 
> Big Hello to everyone else.
> 
> Off to have what will hopefully be my last hot bath for a long time :winkwink:
> 
> Take care
> 
> Sue x

I cant test early because i take that damn Pregyl injection to force progesterone tomorrow (for the last time) and it might be in my system for the next few days. I have been testing to see whether the injection is out but there are lines and so i dont know if this is BFP or the Pregnyl.... impossible to say. I would expect the lines to get lighter if it was the Pregnyl as i only take it every 3 days but they have stayed the same. I even got a line with very little wee at 6pm tonight. AF is due Monday, Tuesday at the latest! :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sue - Good luck for ET tomorrow hun!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Sammy2009 said:


> I cant test early because i take that damn Pregyl injection to force progesterone tomorrow (for the last time) and it might be in my system for the next few days. I have been testing to see whether the injection is out but there are lines and so i dont know if this is BFP or the Pregnyl.... impossible to say. I would expect the lines to get lighter if it was the Pregnyl as i only take it every 3 days but they have stayed the same. I even got a line with very little wee at 6pm tonight. AF is due Monday, Tuesday at the latest! :hugs:

Ooo that sounds promising :dust:


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I cant test early because i take that damn Pregyl injection to force progesterone tomorrow (for the last time) and it might be in my system for the next few days. I have been testing to see whether the injection is out but there are lines and so i dont know if this is BFP or the Pregnyl.... impossible to say. I would expect the lines to get lighter if it was the Pregnyl as i only take it every 3 days but they have stayed the same. I even got a line with very little wee at 6pm tonight. AF is due Monday, Tuesday at the latest! :hugs:
> 
> Ooo that sounds promising :dust:Click to expand...

I have put pics in my LTTTC journal but i refuse to post them anywhere else since I dont want to look a goofball if it is the injection... lol.

It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow evening after i have took the injection in the morning... theoretically you would think it would go darker but we will see!!!! I tested BFP at this stage with the first IVF.... i hate these injections! :growlmad:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Ohh thats reassuring that it shouldn't really hurt too much!
> 
> Sue lovely good luck for tomorrow, how funny that we are in at exactly the same time across London. I think thats a good sign:thumbup:
> 
> Hopes - No I haven't had any further updates since they told me that they had fertilised. Think that's partly why I'm feeling so nervous, terrfied I'm going to get there and they'll tell me all three have gone bad. Good luck for your scan on Friday!
> 
> BabyC - You should be careful with all that smarty pants stuff, Angel will get jealous! :haha:
> 
> 
> This time tomorrow BabyC, Angel and Sammy. Sue and I should be in your gang!:hugs:
> 
> Love to everyone :hugs:

Great stuff hun... :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Good luck Sue - hope it all goes really well!! xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Dang! I just got a call from the office and I have to wait until Saturday morning until my scan! My estrogen levels have gone up well, so that's good. I'm just ready to see how many follies I've got going!

Sammy, you said you were a crazy tester, and I think you're proving it! Yeah for a faint positive! I'll be praying that it keeps getting stronger!


----------



## Deeni

Hey, this thread is really busy! So much has happened in the past few days! 

:dust: to all you ladies in the 2ww.

Springflower, I really don't think the transfer will be painful. I had a mock transfer a few weeks back and it was not at all bad! Less painful than my IUIs too. The worst part about it is having to have a full bladder because it makes it uncomfortable. As far as weight, I only in the past few days started gaining. My stomach is so bloated and heavy. I think it will get worse after the retrieval. Good luck tomorrow.

Sue, lots of luck to you too! :happydance:

hopes, how are you doing with your shots?

Blue, Leilani and Chesca, thanks for sticking in here and being so supportive. Can't wait to start reading about your updates...won't be long! :kiss:

My update - It is official, I'll be triggering tomorrow and my ER will be Saturday. My estrogen is kinda high at 3600 but the Dr. didn't seem concerned. He wants to me stim tonight and tomorrow morning to try to get some of the little follicles to catch up. I should have about 16 follicles by the time we go to collection. Yikes, so nervous but can't wait to get it over with!!!


----------



## Blue12

Deeni - so excited for you!


----------



## Springflower

Deeni - Brilliant news!! EC on Saturday, cool! and 16 follies!!:happydance: It's been a long time but looks like it's been worth it. Good luck for Saturday :hugs:

I''ve been up for ages, just waiting for 7:30am when I can start getting ready to go. Have tidied the house, put a wash on and set the dishwasher off.:coffee:


----------



## Springflower

Sammy2009 said:


> sue1411 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> I cant test early because i take that damn Pregyl injection to force progesterone tomorrow (for the last time) and it might be in my system for the next few days. I have been testing to see whether the injection is out but there are lines and so i dont know if this is BFP or the Pregnyl.... impossible to say. I would expect the lines to get lighter if it was the Pregnyl as i only take it every 3 days but they have stayed the same. I even got a line with very little wee at 6pm tonight. AF is due Monday, Tuesday at the latest! :hugs:
> 
> Ooo that sounds promising :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I have put pics in my LTTTC journal but i refuse to post them anywhere else since I dont want to look a goofball if it is the injection... lol.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what happens tomorrow evening after i have took the injection in the morning... theoretically you would think it would go darker but we will see!!!! I tested BFP at this stage with the first IVF.... i hate these injections! :growlmad:Click to expand...


Sammy where's your journal? I can only find your old one.


----------



## KMor

sue1411 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Your posts made me laugh today! Google is a dangerous thing but I couldn't live without it.
> 
> Sammy - yeay on getting a Snow Baby :happydance:
> 
> Spring - good luck for tomorrow. This bit is the fun part. Hope we can join all the other PUPO ladies soon.
> 
> Angel, Star, Sammy & BabyChristie - Remind me when all your test dates are. Will you be testing early? - I think last time round I got my BFP 12 days past EC and it was stone cold negative right up until then - even if I squinted at the damned stick a million times!
> Take care
> 
> Sue x


I'm feeling really guilty, I tested early today! Hope I'm not the only one ... ?!? BFN, now feeling a little low and it's my own fault :nope:

EC was 27/07, ET was on day 2 (29/7). I make embies therefore on day 9. 

Because of how I now feel, I will definately wait until the correct test day of 12/8. 

Anyone else done something similar??


----------



## ANGEL223

Woohoo almost there Deeni - good luck with your trigger shot later (not sure what time with the difference??)

KMor i can only imagine how you feel but dont worry, i have read loads where the test results change from day to day. Some nice PMA from you please! 

Hopes - swings and roundabouts hun! Sat isnt so bad when you are already ahead!

Nothing new to report here - just a bit down as i had a major blip last night! Getting my hair done later so that will take my mind off things for a while. How are the rest of you doing?


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy you are impossible! But its looking all goood with you! Popping over for a peek at your journal!


----------



## Sammy2009

Lol... I know but it keeps me entertained! Probably the injection bringing up the positive but I do these tests so I know next time the amount of days it shows in my system and when I can take a BFP as a true one! I learn more and more everytime which is good...

Spring - my journal is in LTTTC journals on page 1 or 2 

Xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

Folks I miscalculated in my diary so pics will be trigger shot as I doubt 9 dpo and sooner would show lines like that... Lol x. Will amend later xxx


----------



## Springflower

Wooh ooo - guess who's *PUPO WITH TWINS!!! *- YIPEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!

Not sure what happened to the 3rd one, I guess he didn't make it. Glad in some ways as I was worried about having an extra one.

So have no idea what these numbers mean but I had 8c/2 and 7c/1+ put back. Does anyone know what this means?

BTW ET was horrid! Really uncomfortable! but I have a piccy of them going in.


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww congrats and welcome to the PUPO club!

Im assuming the numbers mean a grade 2 8cell embie and a grade 1 7cell - both excellent so nothing to worry about on that score!

Did you really find it that bad?


----------



## BabyChristie

Yay!!!!! So pleased for you - TWINS! And to think they wanted you to cancel. Did you turn around and go 'nah, nah, nah, nah, nah' at them???!!!!

Sorry it was uncomfortable - I wonder if they do things slightly differently?

I agree with Angel - a grade 2 8 cell and a grade 1 7 cell - excellent quality! And it really is a case of quality versus quantity.

Woohoo - welcome to PUPO club!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Springflower

Yes, I thought I was going to faint! I found the HSG much easier, although I hate smears and it was similar to that. Having said that it's worth it!

Thanks for explaining the embyros, I wasn't listening when they told me.:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Show us the piccie then!


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Yay!!!!! So pleased for you - TWINS! And to think they wanted you to cancel. Did you turn around and go 'nah, nah, nah, nah, nah' at them???!!!!

He he - I'm saving that for if I get pregnant!! Really relieved, hopefully I'll get some sleep now!

Yeay - I'm in your gang now!:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Show us the piccie then!

Unfortunatley that will have to wait for OH, I have no idea how to get it on the computer!:dohh: It's different to your though, it's an ultrasound one of my womb showing a very tiny dot! You can barely see it :haha:


----------



## BabyChristie

Cool - look forward to seeing it.

Here's a site Sammy flagged up when we were just PUPO - its a great one to see how things are going. Just type in your conception date (EC day) and it will show you your baby!

https://yourembryo.blogspot.com/

xx


----------



## Starbright

Wahey Spring!!! Congrats!
I found ET uncomfortable too. They had to go and get a smaller speculum because I was soooo tense and it hurt :( 
Welcome to the 2ww!! Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Its meant to be about the size of a . not sure how that works as you could use a monster font size!!!

So what are you plans for the 2ww?


----------



## Springflower

ANGEL223 said:


> Its meant to be about the size of a . not sure how that works as you could use a monster font size!!!
> 
> So what are you plans for the 2ww?

Well today NOTHING! and tomorrow more of the same, watching a lot of telly:haha: I have the whole of next week off as hols, so I'm thinking hair cut, something different and a facial! Will need to make myself some other plans other wise will drive myself nuts! Then next Monday I'm back a work and will take Thursday off for the test.

Can't believe I made it to the PUPO gang!

:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Starbright said:


> Wahey Spring!!! Congrats!
> I found ET uncomfortable too. They had to go and get a smaller speculum because I was soooo tense and it hurt :(
> Welcome to the 2ww!! Fingers crossed for you xxxx

I could definately have don with one of those!:hugs:


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Cool - look forward to seeing it.
> 
> Here's a site Sammy flagged up when we were just PUPO - its a great one to see how things are going. Just type in your conception date (EC day) and it will show you your baby!
> 
> https://yourembryo.blogspot.com/
> 
> xx


Ohhhh I like it!! You girls are going to make me go crazy, will be obsessivley checking everyday!:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Oh no, have just had blurred vision suddently and a migraine has come on (only had 2 before in my life) My drug packet of Gestone says to contact doc or casualty if this happens. So spoke to doc at clinic - he wants me to go to local surgety asap to get checked out and if gets wors, will need to go in to hospital for observation. Feel awful. ;(


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Oh no, have just had blurred vision suddently and a migraine has come on (only had 2 before in my life) My drug packet of Gestone says to contact doc or casualty if this happens. So spoke to doc at clinic - he wants me to go to local surgety asap to get checked out and if gets wors, will need to go in to hospital for observation. Feel awful. ;(

Oh my god! Get to the dr's asap, we're thinking of you Baby. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Oh Baby so sorry! Hope it turns out to be nothing!


----------



## Starbright

Hope everything is ok BabyC xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Oh no, have just had blurred vision suddently and a migraine has come on (only had 2 before in my life) My drug packet of Gestone says to contact doc or casualty if this happens. So spoke to doc at clinic - he wants me to go to local surgety asap to get checked out and if gets wors, will need to go in to hospital for observation. Feel awful. ;(



Hi Baby.... god i hope you are ok? Bit of a conincidence as i had a dizzy spell in the bathroom this morning and nearly passed out and that NEVER happens to me... do you think its the injections? :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Its meant to be about the size of a . not sure how that works as you could use a monster font size!!!
> 
> So what are you plans for the 2ww?

I actually burst out laughing at this comment.... :haha::haha::haha:

Very funny!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Chesca

Hiya ladies!! 

Everyone is doing so well over here.... when is everyones test dates?? :happydance::happydance:

Baby - I hope you are ok? What did the docs say? I get regular migraines.... bloody awful, usually end up not being able to see properly for a few days with dizzyness and a megga headaches! Are you using the pesseries?? When I read the leaflet it did say it could cause migraines/ headaches.

xxxx


----------



## sue1411

OMG - BabyChristie - I really hope you are ok kup!

Spring :happydance::happydance::happydance: Really pleased for you! I bet you're so glad you didn't cancel the cycle. This must be a good sign that its your time! Very jealous that you got a photo. they didn't even have monitor in my transfer room. 

Well I was lucky and my transfer was relatively painless really. Three of my original 6 embies didn't make it and one appeared to have arrested development last night so wasn't suitable for freezing or transfer. However the good news is that the remaining two were both at 8 cells and so I now officially have one grade 1 embie and one grade 2+ embie on board :happydance: Official test date is 19th but will definitely not be able to wait that long. God I would absolutely love twins O:)

Hopes - Hang in there till Saturday. Hope you get some good news then.

Deeni - That's brilliant news. You made it!!!

:hugs: to everyone


----------



## Springflower

sue1411 said:


> OMG - BabyChristie - I really hope you are ok kup!
> 
> Spring :happydance::happydance::happydance: Really pleased for you! I bet you're so glad you didn't cancel the cycle. This must be a good sign that its your time! Very jealous that you got a photo. they didn't even have monitor in my transfer room.
> 
> Well I was lucky and my transfer was relatively painless really. Three of my original 6 embies didn't make it and one appeared to have arrested development last night so wasn't suitable for freezing or transfer. However the good news is that the remaining two were both at 8 cells and so I now officially have one grade 1 embie and one grade 2+ embie on board :happydance: Official test date is 19th but will definitely not be able to wait that long. God I would absolutely love twins O:)
> 
> Hopes - Hang in there till Saturday. Hope you get some good news then.
> 
> Deeni - That's brilliant news. You made it!!!
> 
> :hugs: to everyone

Ohhh Sue, so exciting!!!! It was a good day for us then!:hugs:

Early today I thought I could wait 2 weeks, already I'm thinking maybe a day earlier would be ok. :haha: God I'm going to be a nightmare!

So who has the 1st testing date? 

Love to everyone - we're getting there ladies!:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks everyone. It was quite scary for a while but I'm feeling a bit better now. Apparently migraine / blurred vision is a dangerous side effect of Gestone and both local doctor and clinic have told me to stop PIO injections immediately. They have switched me to pessaries instead. I'm scared that the change may affect my lining but doc says it won't - its just a different way of getting the hormone into my system. I just don't want this to affect things in any way.:nope:

My test date is Sat 14th August, unless AF shows first as she is due next week. I never test early so might not eve get there possibly :wacko: Think Sammy and I might be first?

Sue - well done on your ET. Fantastic news that you have got little twin embies inside! So pleased for you!! :hugs:

Chesca - how are things going? Getting excited yet?

xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah Spring and Sue on being PUPO! Hope your embies snuggle in tight!

Deeni, good luck with EC on Saturday! Yeah for you!

BabyC, I'm sorry you weren't feeling well, but I'm glad they found out what it was. And I'm sure that changing to the pessies won't cause any disruption in your lining.

Angel, Star, and Sammy, hope you ladies are hanging in there too! Anyone other than Sammy doing some early testing? 

Chesca, Blue, hope you ladies are doing well!


----------



## ANGEL223

Looking good sue - congrats and welcome to the PUPO club!

Baby - phew! Try not to worry about the pessaries - you have enough to worry about right now!!

Hopes - im not going to test early - 14th Aug for me but...... this lot may persuade me!!!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Sammy2009

Congrats on sue and spring on being pupo!!!

I'm in a mardy cos I can't test properly before AF because of the injection. I'm going to carry on testing just to see how soon the injection goes out but I think it will be 4 days. I have been testing and only today on the day before the next 3 daily injection is due did the test look a little fainter... I feel so tired and lifeless with the meds I just want to eat and sleep and to be left alone. I have zero motivation. I am now starting to think what it will be like if I BFN. it's true what Christie says... The further away from ET you get, the more negative you feel. I just want to know one way or another really!!! :(


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. I'm still away on vacation but wanted to give an update. I start stims tomorrow and have scans every other day next week! So happy to finally get moving. I'll catch up with everyone when I return. Hope all is well. :dust:


----------



## Blue12

Congrats ladies - is this a full house of pupos now?

Sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Starbright

Congrats Sue!! Great news :) 
Good luck Deeni for your EC and Bizzy for your stims and scans
My test date is Friday 13th! Unless AF shows up first, which I'm bracing myself for. I dunno, I just don't feel very hopeful at the moment. Last night I dreamt that I was pregnant and I woke up feeling soooo happy but then sad because it was just a dream. Sorry to be on a downer!! I do find that coming on here helps to cheer me up :)
Hope you're all doing ok. Take care ladies xxxx


----------



## sue1411

I'm on a friend's computer so can't post a proper message but just wanted to say Hi and to wish Deeni lots of luck for EC tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Hi Ladies

BabyC - So glad to hear you are ok:kiss:. Please please take it easy sweetie. I honestly don't think chaning will affect your lining, after all they both do the same thing. I'm on the pessaries too, they are fine if a bit yucky. Keep your PMA, Zita West says its the most improtant thing you can do. So keep positive, you can do this:hugs::hugs:

Deeni - Goodluck for tomorrow, can't wait for an eggy update! :hugs:

So I've made a list of when we are all allowed to "offically" test. I'm already wondering how much earlier we can do it. Is it true if you test to early you could get a positive because of the meds in our systems?

*Testing Dates*
Sammy - When's yours? i've got confused with all the testing, naughty girl!!
Starbright - 13th August
Angel - 14th August
BabyC - 14th August
Sue -19th August
Spring - 19th August
Deeni - TBC
Hopes - TBC
Bizzy - TBC

In terms of eating, is everyone avioding food that you shouldn't eat once preganant? I'm doing this but don't know if I'm being OTT!

Lots of love to all. We're so nearly there now!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> BabyC - So glad to hear you are ok:kiss:. Please please take it easy sweetie. I honestly don't think chaning will affect your lining, after all they both do the same thing. I'm on the pessaries too, they are fine if a bit yucky. Keep your PMA, Zita West says its the most improtant thing you can do. So keep positive, you can do this:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Deeni - Goodluck for tomorrow, can't wait for an eggy update! :hugs:
> 
> So I've made a list of when we are all allowed to "offically" test. I'm already wondering how much earlier we can do it. Is it true if you test to early you could get a positive because of the meds in our systems?
> 
> *Testing Dates*
> Sammy - When's yours? i've got confused with all the testing, naughty girl!!
> Starbright - 13th August
> Angel - 14th August
> BabyC - 14th August
> Sue -19th August
> Spring - 19th August
> Deeni - TBC
> Hopes - TBC
> Bizzy - TBC
> 
> In terms of eating, is everyone avioding food that you shouldn't eat once preganant? I'm doing this but don't know if I'm being OTT!
> 
> Lots of love to all. We're so nearly there now!:hugs::hugs:

Mines everyday :haha::haha::haha:

OFFICIALLY - 14th August but AF is due Monday - latest Tuesday, so thats kind of stupid of the hospital!!! :wacko: Suppose they want to be super super sure that meds are out. Last time i had BFP at 10dpo and called them before OTD but they didnt wanna know! :nope:


----------



## BabyChristie

Thanks again for all your kind wishes yesterday. Migraine has gone but feel groggy and headachey today. Went to clinic to pick up pessaries and found they were a much higher dose than the leftover ones I took yesterday so looks like I had a day without the correct dose, but they think that's ok and I'm on 400mg twice a day now (does that seem high to anyone or just normal?) Fingers crossed it hasn't affected anything. :wacko:

Deeni - good luck with EC tomorrow, hope it all goes really well for you. :dust:

Bizy - great news about the stims, hope you are enjoying yourself and look forward to some good news at your scans :happydance:

Star - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down. I think this must be a half way 2ww thing as Sammy sounds like she's struggling too and I've had a bit of a blip and a few :cry: today because I'm so scared at getting a negative. It's hard to keep up the PMA but we do all still have a great chance. :hugs::hugs:

Sammy - sorry you are having such a struggle with the POAS addiction! Did they give you any idea of when you might stop the pregnyl so that you know when a test will be a true picture? It's so hard when you are on a drug like that - but keep going, you can get through it :hugs:

Sue - hope those little embies are snuggling in nicely and that you are getting some rest in :sleep:

Spring - thanks for your lovely words, it really does help me to keep going :hugs: I know Zita is right so after my blip today will try to get back on the PMA road tomorrow. Hope you are taking it really easy and keeping those twins warm and cosy. :hugs: And thanks for the list - excellent idea!

Angel - I'm not one for testing early either. I'm a POAS-phobic so usually avoid them at all costs and let AF do the business for me. But hopefully we'll both get there and have something extra special to celebrate next Saturday :hugs:

Hopes - hope all is well with you, any news on EC yet? Sorry but I've lost track a bit of where you are...:hugs:

Blue and Chesca - hope you are both ok and thanks again for all your support xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey all

Hopes goodluck with scan tomorrow hun!

Deeni all the very best with EC! Update us when you feel able - we will all we waiting like expectant mothers - lol!

Baby - im on the same dose pessaries - are they cyclogest? Bit mucky -have been trying to monitor CM(Dr Google!!) but its almost impossible with the mush from them!

Bizy, when are you back with us properly?

Spring - liking your work! Kmor and Georgina also posted PUPO- perhaps you girls can update us too?

Loving the dream Star - im having some really vivid ones too but i would call them nightmares! Last night DH told me i was talking in my sleep - I asked him to hold one of the babies but unfortunately i cant remember the dream!

Can i ask, how do you know when AF is due? Have you guys calculated it back from your last proper AF?? Surely all the meds must alter everything??

Must be the weekend blues as im feeling a bit down today - really cramping and terrified AF is going to get me! Must all focus on PMA!


----------



## Sammy2009

Well make of it what you will... i have updated in my LTTTC Journal intricate details but the top test is with FMU this morning and the bottom test was taken about an hour ago with 30 minute wee.... No meds taken since 7am yesterday morning so the line (if its meds induced) should get fainter as the days go on (as my pictures in my journal show it doing, its boosted every 3rd day) Also FMU should show the strongest line if it was the meds BUT the strongest line is this evening.... i wonder if this is the HCG doubling now? Let me know what you think. I'm 10dpo (equivalent) or 11dpo actually as i only have a 27 day cycle (sometimes 26 days) and at this point last pregnancy is when a HPT showed positive... also a digi!!!! AF due Monday.


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy, i have no clue as im not an early tester but OMG, i really hope its a positive for you hun!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Sammy - I'm like Angel and never test so I can't help but your explanation sounds logical and its definitely looking good....... Exciting times!

Angel - Mush? God, I'm thinking of buying some Tener lady pads if today is anything to go by! How can so much mush come out of one little pessary???? I really know how you feel, today has been my lowest day so far. It's all hitting home as I get closer to AF or to test date - in some way not knowing is a killer but at least there's still hope. With AF arriving or a BFN, all hope goes in one go. I'm working AF out on the fact that I have a 13 day luteal phase so ovulation would have been EC day and therefore Tuesday should be my AF day - but with progesterone I can be up to 4 days late so could be up to the weekend unfortunately, so I might not know by test date. Do you know how long your LP usually is?


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Thanks again for all your kind wishes yesterday. Migraine has gone but feel groggy and headachey today. Went to clinic to pick up pessaries and found they were a much higher dose than the leftover ones I took yesterday so looks like I had a day without the correct dose, but they think that's ok and I'm on 400mg twice a day now (does that seem high to anyone or just normal?) Fingers crossed it hasn't affected anything. :wacko:
> 
> Deeni - good luck with EC tomorrow, hope it all goes really well for you. :dust:
> 
> Bizy - great news about the stims, hope you are enjoying yourself and look forward to some good news at your scans :happydance:
> 
> Star - sorry to hear you are feeling a bit down. I think this must be a half way 2ww thing as Sammy sounds like she's struggling too and I've had a bit of a blip and a few :cry: today because I'm so scared at getting a negative. It's hard to keep up the PMA but we do all still have a great chance. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sammy - sorry you are having such a struggle with the POAS addiction! Did they give you any idea of when you might stop the pregnyl so that you know when a test will be a true picture? It's so hard when you are on a drug like that - but keep going, you can get through it :hugs:
> 
> Sue - hope those little embies are snuggling in nicely and that you are getting some rest in :sleep:
> 
> Spring - thanks for your lovely words, it really does help me to keep going :hugs: I know Zita is right so after my blip today will try to get back on the PMA road tomorrow. Hope you are taking it really easy and keeping those twins warm and cosy. :hugs: And thanks for the list - excellent idea!
> 
> Angel - I'm not one for testing early either. I'm a POAS-phobic so usually avoid them at all costs and let AF do the business for me. But hopefully we'll both get there and have something extra special to celebrate next Saturday :hugs:
> 
> Hopes - hope all is well with you, any news on EC yet? Sorry but I've lost track a bit of where you are...:hugs:
> 
> Blue and Chesca - hope you are both ok and thanks again for all your support xxx

Glad to see you are feeling a little better today... yes i am a POAS addict and analyse every scenario. Nothing is carved in stone at this stage yet but it amuses me and keeps me sane-ish throughout this awful waiting game. I hope to see many BFP's in this thread. I think it will be a lucky one... I was in the May one as well once and my god that was so unlucky for everyone, in future I will skip the month of May for protocols!!! :winkwink:


----------



## ANGEL223

Thanks Baby - i have really no idea about my cycle - i always just took the witch as she arrived - never charted or monitored so im blind aboutwhen AF is due!! 

Geez i really hope we all get good news at the end of this torture!


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Sammy - I'm like Angel and never test so I can't help but your explanation sounds logical and its definitely looking good....... Exciting times!
> 
> Angel - Mush? God, I'm thinking of buying some Tener lady pads if today is anything to go by! How can so much mush come out of one little pessary???? I really know how you feel, today has been my lowest day so far. It's all hitting home as I get closer to AF or to test date - in some way not knowing is a killer but at least there's still hope. With AF arriving or a BFN, all hope goes in one go. I'm working AF out on the fact that I have a 13 day luteal phase so ovulation would have been EC day and therefore Tuesday should be my AF day - but with progesterone I can be up to 4 days late so could be up to the weekend unfortunately, so I might not know by test date. Do you know how long your LP usually is?

Hi, i dont know if you have taken the pessaries before? I have taken them with IVF first time, IUI, i think with the FET and then this time and i have never been late with them. They do say that occasionally you can be though, i suppose everyone is different.

I know how you feel... as the days get closer im starting to panic more but if it doesnt work then ill just pick myself up, go on holiday and carry on like i have done with all the other BFN's... and there have been a few over the last 3 years believe me so im sort of used to them now!!! :haha:

Will you test Tuesday? :hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Sammy - I've used the pessaries a couple of times and the last time I was 4 days late with some spotting and AF didn't show until 6 days late. Horrible things! I can't see me testing before Saturday to be honest. Sounds odd but I'd rather get AF than see a negative test - they just seem so final, I've probably done 100's in the 10 years since I started TTC. Just can't face any more. BUT if I get to Saturday there might be a chance of a BFP, so I'll do it then!! Is your AF due on Monday and if so, Tuesday's a good day for you to test??

Angel - I think most luteal phases are 12-16 days long with a regular cycle so you could count that many days from EC? Hard to know with everything that's gone on tho isn't it?


How about we all aim to be the first 100% BFP thread? We might even make it on TV!!:winkwink:


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Sammy - I've used the pessaries a couple of times and the last time I was 4 days late with some spotting and AF didn't show until 6 days late. Horrible things! I can't see me testing before Saturday to be honest. Sounds odd but I'd rather get AF than see a negative test - they just seem so final, I've probably done 100's in the 10 years since I started TTC. Just can't face any more. BUT if I get to Saturday there might be a chance of a BFP, so I'll do it then!! Is your AF due on Monday and if so, Tuesday's a good day for you to test??
> 
> Angel - I think most luteal phases are 12-16 days long with a regular cycle so you could count that many days from EC? Hard to know with everything that's gone on tho isn't it?
> 
> 
> How about we all aim to be the first 100% BFP thread? We might even make it on TV!!:winkwink:

I even had a natural BFP a few months back and posted it on here and everyone said huge congrats.... it turned from BFP to BFN within hours and therefore must have been a chemical since the line was so dark! I am used to BFN's... probably why i test early. For a couple of days i fight the world but then seem to be able to move on. Would be nice to get something different from a BFN though for a change! :dohh:

Im just going to carry on testing... if the line disappears then i will know im stuffed without waiting for AF! I am always on time, AF shows on CD27, i track AF every month. That day i will be knicker watching like a mad woman.... ahhh i can hardly stand it anymore... 3.5 years of TTC and getting older all the time, i just want this over now! :dohh:


----------



## BabyChristie

Ah Sammy, its so hard this business. But you do have a positive line now - things are looking good. And that smell thing?? If that's YOUR pregnancy sign, you know what that feels like so that's probably the best sign so far!! Keeping everything crossed for you ET buddy!!:hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Ah Sammy, its so hard this business. But you do have a positive line now - things are looking good. And that smell thing?? If that's YOUR pregnancy sign, you know what that feels like so that's probably the best sign so far!! Keeping everything crossed for you ET buddy!!:hugs:

Its only that and the fact that the last two days my teeth have been sensitive again that convince me this might just have worked.

I cannot remember if i had it with my first because it was 12 years ago but i dont remember it. When i was pregnant with Shaylee i am not sure when it started as i wasnt looking out for it but after a while i thought "where is that strange smell coming from?" I would shower and i could smell it as i got out the shower after shower gel and the lot. I would spray loads of perfume on me and my work colleagues were like ::cough:: ::cough:: "Sammy are you still spraying that stuff????" I could smell it through perfume as well. It stayed until the 2nd tri and then thankfully went. I googled it and found that people had experienced the same. I only noticed it again this week and as soon as i did i was like WTF!!!!!! :happydance: Yesterday and today my teeth have been super sensitive, i remember last time just one tooth was but this time its the same tooth and one other one. When i was reading my old preggo journal the other day i noticed i had entered this in it. Of course i cannot claim anything with the cramps, pain etc as this has happened everytime after treatment but the body smell thing would be kind of strange if i wasnt pregnant. Anyway not getting my hopes up too much at this stage, just looking for some PMA within myself.

I hope too that this is the most luckiest thread ever!!! Can you imagine if we all got BFP's, how great that would be? I have a feeling there will be a few and just hope that i'm one of them....ha ha.

Loads of baby dust to everyone!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Thanks everyone for their well wishes! I am so happy you are all thinking of me. I don't feel so alone :) 

In just about 12 hours, I will be at the surgery center in la la land. I seriously can't wait to get it over with and hope we have lots of eggies! I'll come on to update as soon as I can. xoxo


----------



## Leilani

Good luck for EC Deeni!


----------



## Starbright

Good luck Deeni :) xx


----------



## BabyChristie

Good luck Deeni - can't wait to hear how things went today xx


----------



## BabyChristie

How is everyone else doing? I'm 8dp3dt now and have mild AF tummy pains and endo bowel pain - right where I should have them at what is basically 11dpo. Think I might be letting that 100% record idea down...:cry:


----------



## sue1411

PUPO ladies - try not to get all pessimistic (remind me of this next week!) as there is no way you're out of the game just yet. I've said this before but I honestly thought it hadn't worked for me last time and really was expecting AF all the time. I don't think you can ever really know what's meds and what's natural. Remember you are Pregnant until PROVED otherwise so keep up all the PMA. I think its natural to get more and more depressed as official test day gets nearer because subconsciously you will be protecting yourself ready for a BFN - but that's not going to happen on this thread is it!!!

I think because we are on a medicated cycle, previous cycle lengths don't really apply. According to my doctor you should expect AF to think about starting 14 days after EC. This can be delayed for a few days due to the progesterone suppositories / injections. In a natural cycle it is the drop in progesterone levels that triggers AF. I think that is why they ask to us officially test a couple of days past this date and is also why (if BFN) once you stop taking the meds, AF will start a few days later. That said, keep posting your symptoms anyway. I did hear vivid dreams are always a good sign (I had terrible nightmares but not until 6 weeks in last time). Heightened smell is also a common sign Sammy! Lots and lots of luck to everyone.

Sammy - its looking really good Hon! 

Spring - thanks for starting the test date list. That is so helpful x We need to find a way of stopping it from disappearing

Deeni - Looking forwarding to hearing about all your eggies soon

Hopes - How did your scan go today?

Angel, Star & BabyChristie - I think you are all so strong for not testing early. I'm planning on testing on Monday - not to get a BFP, but to look for a BFN so that I know all the trigger shot has left my system. Once I get a clear BFN, I will probably test seriously from 14 dp EC which is when AF should be due.

Leilani, Blue and Chesca - do you have any dates yet?

Hi to everyone else.

We're off to a BBQ at a friend's housewarming party now in Thames Ditton (is that anywhere near you Spring?). I'm going to drive to avoid the not drinking thing but being PUPO makes it slightly more bearable given that we will be the only childless couple there.

Have a lovely weekend x


----------



## ANGEL223

Ok i have popped the dates on the first page for reference! Still a few amendments to make but we will get there!!

Baby - it isnt over the the fat lady sings hun! Hang in there, i feel your pain! 
I keep thinking of the symptoms im feeling then go oh no thats AF or progesterone causing it so a cant be pregnant! I have nothing that cant be attributed to somehting else - its so frustrating why there cant just be one unique thing!!!!!

Have a nice day out Sue - its lovely to have some distractions during the 2ww!


----------



## Deeni

Hi, just popping on as I wait to leave for my collection. I got up super early and am so nervous. Hope the eggs didn't come out while I was sleeping.

Angel, my official test date is 8/21. I'm so happy it is a Saturday so I won't have to deal with going to work that day!!


----------



## Springflower

Just nipping on quickly to wish you lots of luck Deeni!! I'm thinking of you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Sue - I know Hun but as the days get nearer I'm starting to now go into denial... Yesterday I was fine with an afternoon positive and this morning two tests showed a clear line. Fir some reason though and I think for maybe another week I will fail to believe I'm off this awful ivf conveyor belt and able to enjoy a pregnancy so today, increased sense of smell or not (which is the only thing that makes me think it might have worked) I am going into denial and thinking it could be the drugs. Of course at this stage it could be either with AF due in two days. I'm starting to feel sad and anxious.

Baby all I can say is I know what your going through but forget the symptoms... Even things like pregnancy tests can't help us at the stage really xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls. It has begun! Yesterday I took Lupron, Gonal F, Dexamethesone, Zithromax, Aspirin, and Prenatal/DHA vitamins. The only med that made me feel awful was the anti-biotic (ZMax). It was a nasty liquid that made me nauseous and sweaty at night. Thankfully, that's only a one day treatment! 

I am still away. Can't wait to get home and catch up on all your stories. :hugs:


----------



## KMor

ANGEL223 said:


> Hey all
> 
> Hopes goodluck with scan tomorrow hun!
> 
> Deeni all the very best with EC! Update us when you feel able - we will all we waiting like expectant mothers - lol!
> 
> Baby - im on the same dose pessaries - are they cyclogest? Bit mucky -have been trying to monitor CM(Dr Google!!) but its almost impossible with the mush from them!
> 
> Bizy, when are you back with us properly?
> 
> Spring - liking your work! Kmor and Georgina also posted PUPO- perhaps you girls can update us too?
> 
> Loving the dream Star - im having some really vivid ones too but i would call them nightmares! Last night DH told me i was talking in my sleep - I asked him to hold one of the babies but unfortunately i cant remember the dream!
> 
> Can i ask, how do you know when AF is due? Have you guys calculated it back from your last proper AF?? Surely all the meds must alter everything??
> 
> Must be the weekend blues as im feeling a bit down today - really cramping and terrified AF is going to get me! Must all focus on PMA!



Hi, not sure what PUPO means ???

KMor :)


----------



## Blue12

Pregnant until proven otherwise :)


----------



## Deeni

I'm back from my egg collection! It went well and the nurses were really nice. I don't remember the procedure at all. But I was a bit nauseous afterwards. I am still feeling a little nauseous every once in a while but getting better. They collected 24 eggs so hopefully we will get a good fertilization report tomorrow. Can't wait to hear how many embabies we have.

Thanks so much for all the thoughts. It really helped. xoxo

I'll catch up with everyone later today. Hope everyone is still doing well! :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni - Holy moly - 24 -wow!! Well done you - no wonder you are out of sorts afer all that poking around! 

Bizy - that quite a concoction of meds! What on earth are they all for?

Kmor - as Blue said above for PUPO. Read through your posts and found your test date!


----------



## Sammy2009

Hey all... Well a little update, tested this morning to two lines within a few minutes, if I'm honest it looked a little the same as yesterday morning and was expecting a darker line maybe BUT I tested this afternoon with concentrated urine and there was a darker line; very pink and looking much better!!!! 48 hours until AF is due! Please stay away! Lol x


----------



## Starbright

Deeni that's great! Wow
And Sammy i'm keeping everything crossed for you. :) xx


----------



## Sammy2009

Deeni well done on egg Coll... I think you have everyone in the uk's share of those things!!! Lol

When is ET? good luck xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy2009 said:


> Hey all... Well a little update, tested this morning to two lines within a few minutes, if I'm honest it looked a little the same as yesterday morning and was expecting a darker line maybe BUT I tested this afternoon with concentrated urine and there was a darker line; very pink and looking much better!!!! 48 hours until AF is due! Please stay away! Lol x

Sammy - heres hoping you are our first sucess story! Looking promising - everything crossed for you!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy2009 said:
> 
> 
> Hey all... Well a little update, tested this morning to two lines within a few minutes, if I'm honest it looked a little the same as yesterday morning and was expecting a darker line maybe BUT I tested this afternoon with concentrated urine and there was a darker line; very pink and looking much better!!!! 48 hours until AF is due! Please stay away! Lol x
> 
> Sammy - heres hoping you are our first sucess story! Looking promising - everything crossed for you!Click to expand...

Thanks hun - i think after all we have been through that a BFP is the least we deserve now :dohh:

Starbright - How you feeling hun? xxx


----------



## Starbright

Feel better today thanks :) I found some pg tests stashed in a drawer today. It was soooo hard to resist testing!
Hope you're all doing well xxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Well done Deeni! Congratulations on a great number of eggs! Fingers crossed for good fertilization!

Sammy, it sounds like your getting some promising results! Let's hope you're our first BFP, but definitely not our last!

I hope the rest of you PUPO ladies are doing well. Nobody else is pulling a Sammy and testing early?!?! (ha! love you Sammy!)

Bizy, congrats on starting your meds! 

I had my scan this morning, and the dr measured 9 follies (6 on right, 3 on left) that were all about 12-15mm. There were also some smaller ones that he didn't measure. It looks like I'll trigger Monday for EC on Wednesday. Then, when he called with the blood results this afternoon, I was floored. My estrogen level last Wednesday was 900. Today, it was over 4000! Holy cow!! He halved my dose for this evening and then halved it again for tomorrow. I go back for another scan and blood work Monday morning. I'm definitely feeling some pressure in my ovaries, and I'm scared that my numbers are too high. Oh, please just be pumping up some healthy eggies!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sammy2009

OMG i nearly had a small heart attack this morning... I just got up to POAS (nothing new there then - i am surprised I havent constantly got sticks sticking out my foof!) and i peed and it was blank.... the EC was blank and so i waited and waited and the god damn thing was blank!!!!! I'm like OH NO! DON'T DO THIS TO ME NOW!!!!

In a frantic state of shock... prodding my boobs to see if they were still sore i ripped open a FRER and thought, well its now or never because if this is blank as well then its all over basically!

Thank god for small mercies.... it brought up this:-



This SURELY can't still be meds... i am due AF tomorrow!!!!!

I am not a big expert on FRER, i have never taken one in my life i usuallly test with CB Digitals. Does this look positive? The EC finally decided to show some crappy half hearted attempt at a line which i would imagine would not even photograph and i'm not going to try either :haha:



Hopesforababy - ha ha you make me sound like a POAS addict! :blush: God i think i might be :dohh::haha:

**update - i know I am**

Your follie count looks really good so far, i always had more on my right than left with all the procedures I have had.... the left is weaker. Good luck with EC!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Starbright said:


> Feel better today thanks :) I found some pg tests stashed in a drawer today. It was soooo hard to resist testing!
> Hope you're all doing well xxx

I know... i just cant help myself! :wacko:

BUT also i do it to journal it because I am always wondering this and that and if we do have to go through another procedure I want to be able to look back and say "oh on that date the line was still faint" or "at that stage i was feeling like ????"

I still refer back to my old IVF diary to see how things were progressing and it has really helped me and pacified me at times as well knowing that things are on track.... although this time looks hopeful for me, nothing is carved in stone yet and i know that so maybe one day i will need my diary to refer back again (i flipping hope not though!)

Pleased to hear you are feeling better... thats good news!!! When will you test? You must be due AF Tuesday? Are you on progesterone suppositories? If so, i would get testing!!!! I was on these the first time with IVF and tested BFP at 10dpo (7 days post transfer) They will not affect a test. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Deeni - that's brilliant news. Wow all those eggs - looking forward to a good report later. 

Hopes - Congratulations on a good scan. Not long till your EC either! Drink lots and lots of water to help your levels :hugs:

Sammy - That sure look like a positive to me!!! 

Star - test test! :winkwink:

BabyChristie :hugs::hugs:

Angel - thanks for keeping everything up to date. How are you feeling today? :hugs:

Bizy - yeay on starting. That's a lot of meds you have there! :shock:


----------



## KMor

Deenie - that's excellent news, looking forward to your update ....

I'm still feeling guilty and low after testing early last week (no faint lines just the one BFN :( ). Confessed to my partner, he wasn't happy with me either.

I test on the 12th Aug but have planned some time away to see my sis (she has a 1 year old and is 6 mnths pregnant - mmmm is this a good idea I wonder!?!?!?!).

Anyway, back on the 11th and will update all on the 12th. No symptoms really apart from slightly tender boobs, apart from that .... NADA. 

Trying to be positive ... sorry to sound sooo negative

Good luck to all of you with EC's & ET's.

KMor x


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Deeni - that's brilliant news. Wow all those eggs - looking forward to a good report later.
> 
> Hopes - Congratulations on a good scan. Not long till your EC either! Drink lots and lots of water to help your levels :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - That sure look like a positive to me!!!
> 
> Star - test test! :winkwink:
> 
> BabyChristie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Angel - thanks for keeping everything up to date. How are you feeling today? :hugs:
> 
> Bizy - yeay on starting. That's a lot of meds you have there! :shock:

Well after visiting the Pregnancy testing gallery and seeing some tests in there it almost looks like a really strong line! :haha: I still fail to believe it though i keep thinking i am going to wake up and its gone! :nope:

Star - :test::test::test: i am feeling lonely testing here all on my own :cry:

Kmor - I know how disheartening it is.... i know how your feeling as well cos ive been through it many times before and faced many BFN's but if you are testing early then thats why. When was ET? When is AF due? You are very brave visiting your pregnant sis... i dont know if i could do that, well i could but i wouldnt like it i dont think! :dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Sammy - that looks like a BFP to me, and I could see the line without making the pic bigger. I guess with twins the HCG rises quicker!! And it's been a few days since your last pregnyl shot hasn't it. How exciting :dance:


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Sammy - that looks like a BFP to me, and I could see the line without making the pic bigger. I guess with twins the HCG rises quicker!! And it's been a few days since your last pregnyl shot hasn't it. How exciting :dance:

Hey hun... im panicking like no tomorrow, i think im in a cold sweat right now, seriously. This morning my heart fell through the floor when IC didnt deliver (its brought up some crap line now but its disappointing, i guess you get what you pay for with those things anyway!)

I have not taken any meds since 7am Thursday morning.... if i was to continue with them then this morning I would have to boost with another injection as it would be considered as though the last boost has ran out... you have to take them every 3 days you see, Day 1 (EC), 3, 6, 9 (Thurs)

Twins.... lol.... if it is a BFP i wonder how many have implanted. OMG can you imagine if the eggs split and I got 4????? Crikey... i think i would die of a small heart attack, i would not be pleased at all! :haha:

Either would be great.... i would be happy with twins or just one but to be honest after the sad end to my last pregnancy and all the BFN's and treatment I have been through... just one is all I ask for, one healthy baby... ((she prays)) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Do you have another FRER to use tomorrow to compare and contrast? I have everything crossed - you've had a horrible year and deserve this.


----------



## Sammy2009

Yes Hun I have another but will try with IC first then I think wait to see if AF arrives... If nothing then Tuesday I will test with FRER again and then I'll buy a CB dig for OTD on 14th aug (if I get that far!) xxx


----------



## Starbright

NO!!! I'm trying to be good!! 
I think AF would be due on Weds or Thurs but I'm not totally sure as my luteal phase has been as short as 9 days and as long as 14. So normally I wait until the full 14 days before getting excited. I'm not having any symptons at all.
Sammy I can deffo see your line. I'm really hoping it is positive for you! Well, I'm hoping everyone here gets bfps! :) :)
xxxxx


----------



## Springflower

Hi Girls!:flower:

Sammy that looks like a positive to me! I know what you mean re the pregnancy gallery, I've looked in there a few times, people say they can see lines but I'm like where??!

I had a dream on Friday night that I tested using the one provided by the clinic, it showed a faint postive so I went to the small Boots on the corner of my street. (Should point out that there is no small Boots there!) I was amazed at what a fantastic range there was and I brought one of each! WhenI woke up I was really disappointed!:nope:

Is anyone else still sore? I am, and been 3 days since ET. Also have NO symptoms, but then it's still early.

Sue - I might do the same as you and test on Monday to check the trigger is out of my system. I'm terrified of testing getting a positive and then finding out I only got it because the meds were still there. Thames Ditton isn't that near me, I'm nearer Wimbledon and Croydon. Hope the weather was ok! It was a bit crappy where we were!

Baby - How are you doing? I know yesterday you were worried AF was on her way. :hugs:

Deeni - Thats sooo many eggs!!!!!! Shows your Dr was right to stimm you for so long. You should get lots of fertislised eggs from that!

Angel, Starbright, Kmor - Hope you guys are doing ok. You're half way through the 2ww now!

Hopes - Not long now! :hugs:

Love to all, I'm off to try and keep busy!:hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Sammy, that is a definite line! I hope it stays and gets darker everyday!

Star, good for you for not giving in to the urge to test. It is so hard though. Hope all you other PUPO ladies are surviving the 2ww!

Kmor, you tested really early so keep that in mind! You still have lots of days until your official test so don't give up hope!

Bizy, you have a lot of medications going on right now! 

hopes, I hope your dr was able to get your estrogen down a bit while your eggies continue to get nice and mature.

My estrogen jumped up to over 5600 at one point at the very end of stimming. We didn't really have any time to bring it down so I triggered on that high number. And I had so many follies that I almost feel it is a given I will get OHSS. So right now that is my main concern for my health. On the other side, I couldn't sleep last night thinking of all my eggs being fertilized. Can't wait to hear how they survived the night. I think a lot were not mature but out of 24, hopefully a few of them were fighters. 

I start the PIO shots tonight and I am dreading it. It appears to be the equivalent of sitting on a nail. :wacko:


----------



## Sammy2009

Springflower said:


> Hi Girls!:flower:
> 
> Sammy that looks like a positive to me! I know what you mean re the pregnancy gallery, I've looked in there a few times, people say they can see lines but I'm like where??!
> 
> I had a dream on Friday night that I tested using the one provided by the clinic, it showed a faint postive so I went to the small Boots on the corner of my street. (Should point out that there is no small Boots there!) I was amazed at what a fantastic range there was and I brought one of each! WhenI woke up I was really disappointed!:nope:
> 
> Is anyone else still sore? I am, and been 3 days since ET. Also have NO symptoms, but then it's still early.
> 
> Sue - I might do the same as you and test on Monday to check the trigger is out of my system. I'm terrified of testing getting a positive and then finding out I only got it because the meds were still there. Thames Ditton isn't that near me, I'm nearer Wimbledon and Croydon. Hope the weather was ok! It was a bit crappy where we were!
> 
> Baby - How are you doing? I know yesterday you were worried AF was on her way. :hugs:
> 
> Deeni - Thats sooo many eggs!!!!!! Shows your Dr was right to stimm you for so long. You should get lots of fertislised eggs from that!
> 
> Angel, Starbright, Kmor - Hope you guys are doing ok. You're half way through the 2ww now!
> 
> Hopes - Not long now! :hugs:
> 
> Love to all, I'm off to try and keep busy!:hugs:

Ha ha... i know, i looked at one FRER last night at 12dpo and the lady is pregnant but as for the lines... well yeah, I was like what? I can spot lines that are barely there but some of those pictures are "challenging!" :haha:


----------



## Sammy2009

Deeni said:


> Sammy, that is a definite line! I hope it stays and gets darker everyday!
> 
> Star, good for you for not giving in to the urge to test. It is so hard though. Hope all you other PUPO ladies are surviving the 2ww!
> 
> Kmor, you tested really early so keep that in mind! You still have lots of days until your official test so don't give up hope!
> 
> Bizy, you have a lot of medications going on right now!
> 
> hopes, I hope your dr was able to get your estrogen down a bit while your eggies continue to get nice and mature.
> 
> My estrogen jumped up to over 5600 at one point at the very end of stimming. We didn't really have any time to bring it down so I triggered on that high number. And I had so many follies that I almost feel it is a given I will get OHSS. So right now that is my main concern for my health. On the other side, I couldn't sleep last night thinking of all my eggs being fertilized. Can't wait to hear how they survived the night. I think a lot were not mature but out of 24, hopefully a few of them were fighters.
> 
> I start the PIO shots tonight and I am dreading it. It appears to be the equivalent of sitting on a nail. :wacko:

Thanks hun, when do you get your fertilization report? :hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

This is going to be such an exciting week for so many of you!! I know we're going to have a ton of BFP's on here!!

Sammy, I definitely saw the second line on your test! Looking good!

Star, you're holding up very well with not testing early with all of this peer pressure! Pretty sure I couldn't do it, so I'm proud of you!

Angel, Sue, Spring how are you feeling? Any symptoms?

I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable. And I'm really worried about my high estrogen level and OHSS. Deeni, thanks for your info. And I've read somewhere that high estrogen levels could mean poor egg quality. Anyone have any info on this?


----------



## Sammy2009

hopesforababy said:


> This is going to be such an exciting week for so many of you!! I know we're going to have a ton of BFP's on here!!
> 
> Sammy, I definitely saw the second line on your test! Looking good!
> 
> Star, you're holding up very well with not testing early with all of this peer pressure! Pretty sure I couldn't do it, so I'm proud of you!
> 
> Angel, Sue, Spring how are you feeling? Any symptoms?
> 
> I'm starting to feel really uncomfortable. And I'm really worried about my high estrogen level and OHSS. Deeni, thanks for your info. And I've read somewhere that high estrogen levels could mean poor egg quality. Anyone have any info on this?

Thanks hun... sorry i cant help with the estrogen... i have never been tested for this and know nothing about it unfortunately but im sure plenty of other ladies can help you.... Where is everyone today? Its a little quiet in the most exciting thread of BNB!!! :haha:


----------



## Deeni

I got my fertilization report. Of my 24 eggs, only 16 were mature. Of the 16, 12 fertilized. I am happy with this but wish all of them would have fertilized!

We had the option to take them to day 3 and transfer 2 and freeze 7. Or we could try to take them to blast and do a single embryo transfer. We had 10 minutes to decide and decided to take them to blast. So our transfer will be Thursday unless they begin to deteriorate and we will go in on Tuesday instead. I hope we made the right decision to try to go to blast. The Dr. said that was likely we would still get some frozen ones at day 5 but he couldn't guarantee it. It's out of our hands now. I am just going to pray for the best.


----------



## KMor

Deeni said:


> I got my fertilization report. Of my 24 eggs, only 16 were mature. Of the 16, 12 fertilized. I am happy with this but wish all of them would have fertilized!
> 
> We had the option to take them to day 3 and transfer 2 and freeze 7. Or we could try to take them to blast and do a single embryo transfer. We had 10 minutes to decide and decided to take them to blast. So our transfer will be Thursday unless they begin to deteriorate and we will go in on Tuesday instead. I hope we made the right decision to try to go to blast. The Dr. said that was likely we would still get some frozen ones at day 5 but he couldn't guarantee it. It's out of our hands now. I am just going to pray for the best.

Deenie - that's fantastic news! Your embriologist (spell check!!??) will become your best friend. :dust:

KMor x


----------



## hopesforababy

Way to go Deeni! I'll be keeping my fingers together that your embies grow strong over the next few days!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni - thats a great result! Tough making your decision under pressure like that though! Heres hoping you get some nice frosties too!

Hopes - not long to go now. Hope you get your levels under control, though i confess to not knowing much about that - my clinic tend not to share info! All i know is drink lots of water for OHSS.

Sammy - you must be keeping some POAS companies in business single handedly! 

Star - resist the temptation! The end is in sight!

Pupo girls, how are you all doing?

Today im an emotional wreck! Tears one minute then laughing the next. Weekends are really bad for me as i have too much time to sit and think and analyse every little sensation. Right now, im convicned this has not worked for me so its really hard to keep going!


----------



## Blue12

Sending lots of :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Starbright

Feels like AF is coming :( ...


----------



## Leilani

I've got everything crossed for you lovely ladies this week.

I don't want to sound like a cracker record, but it isn't over til AF sings and AF symptoms and BFP symptoms are 100% inter-changeable!!

Good luck, good luck good luck!


----------



## BabyChristie

Starbright said:


> Feels like AF is coming :( ...

Me too :( It's so hard to keep positive when your body is screaming out 'This hasn't worked!'. Tough couple of days ahead.


----------



## ANGEL223

Me three!

Geez we cant all be that unlucky - there has to be some truth in what leilani says!!


----------



## Springflower

Hey pupo ladies

Can I join the party? Just cant shake the feeling that it hasn't worked. Am feeling really weepy (although yet to boo over it) and just really down :growlmad:

OH's bestfriend called this morning to say his wife is 3 months pregnant. We were both horribly jealous. ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats Sammy!!! You so deserve it! :)

You all deserve it ladies, hope there's more BFP's to come!!


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> Congrats Sammy!!! You so deserve it! :)
> 
> You all deserve it ladies, hope there's more BFP's to come!!

Thanks hun, i can't really announce anything quite yet as I still have OTD to get past... it does look good though but we all know it can be stripped away just as quick so today and tomorrow are a tense time for me since AF will normally arrive on CD 26 or CD 27.

This is the pattern of how AF is and the date she has previously arrived:

April - CD 27 was 1st day of AF

April - CD 26 " (two AF's that month)

May - CD 27 was 1st day of AF

June - CD 28 was 1st day of AF

July - CD 27 was 1st day of AF

TODAY IS CD 27!!!! So as you can see with the acception of June AF was due today... I will allow another day though just to see before i go shouting anything from the rooftops... i might feel like throwing myself off one is she arrives!!! :af::af::af::af::af:


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh, good luck PUPO girls!! I've heard that a bunch of girls feel like AF is about to start when in fact they are prego. So, let's hope that that's the case!

Keeping fingers crossed for you Sammy! Do you get a blood test done and when?

I had my last scan this morning! EC will be Wednesday! I had 11 follies that were 19+ and some smaller ones he didn't measure. My lining was at 10, too, so pleased with that. Will get a call this afternoon to see what my estrogen level is at. If it's too high, I'll be put on heparin to thin my blood. I'll also have to take 2/3 of the trigger shot because the hsg apparently increases symptoms of OHSS. So, hopefully it'll all be good and we'll get healthy eggs!

Hoping everyone is doing well!


----------



## Sammy2009

hopesforababy said:


> Oh, good luck PUPO girls!! I've heard that a bunch of girls feel like AF is about to start when in fact they are prego. So, let's hope that that's the case!
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for you Sammy! Do you get a blood test done and when?
> 
> I had my last scan this morning! EC will be Wednesday! I had 11 follies that were 19+ and some smaller ones he didn't measure. My lining was at 10, too, so pleased with that. Will get a call this afternoon to see what my estrogen level is at. If it's too high, I'll be put on heparin to thin my blood. I'll also have to take 2/3 of the trigger shot because the hsg apparently increases symptoms of OHSS. So, hopefully it'll all be good and we'll get healthy eggs!
> 
> Hoping everyone is doing well!

Wow that's really good! Good luck Hun x

No I don't get a blood test you just call the hospital on OTD and get a scan at 8 weeks... Naf eh? I am just praying I get to OTD though to be honest! Xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Hopes - excellent news, hope all goes well on Wednesday. All sounds very positive so far. And it sounds like they are taking extra care about the OHSS risk which must be reassuring.

Star and Angel - Any more news? I STILL feel she is on her way :(

Sammy - things are looking really exciting! I really hope this is it for you xx

Bizy - hows things going with the stims?

Spring - sorry that you are feeling negative hon. It's really hard to keep positive sometimes but the drugs do make you feel weepy and negative so don;t worry too much. Sorry to hear about the pregnancy announcement - they just suck particularly at the moment. 

Deeni - did you say you were going to go for the 5dt or the 3dt in the end??? Hope you are feeling good.

Blue and Leilani - thanks so much for keeping us going with your support. I'm sure it must be really hard for you at the moment with all the testing coming up this week in here. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say a huge thanks and send you lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes - yeah for wed! Your follies are looking nice and big! Good luck with the trigger shot!


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby - still feeling much the same.DH is so positive this time, he just doesnt get that for me it feels so wrong! Im really trying to stay positive and the only thing that keeps me going right now is the fact that there is no spotting like there was last time! I have had 2 really sharp shooting pains today which is really concerning me!

Yes indeed many thanks to Blue & Lelaini for sticking with us when they have their own personal difficulties to deal with!


----------



## Sammy2009

BabyChristie said:


> Hopes - excellent news, hope all goes well on Wednesday. All sounds very positive so far. And it sounds like they are taking extra care about the OHSS risk which must be reassuring.
> 
> Star and Angel - Any more news? I STILL feel she is on her way :(
> 
> Sammy - things are looking really exciting! I really hope this is it for you xx
> 
> Bizy - hows things going with the stims?
> 
> Spring - sorry that you are feeling negative hon. It's really hard to keep positive sometimes but the drugs do make you feel weepy and negative so don;t worry too much. Sorry to hear about the pregnancy announcement - they just suck particularly at the moment.
> 
> Deeni - did you say you were going to go for the 5dt or the 3dt in the end??? Hope you are feeling good.
> 
> Blue and Leilani - thanks so much for keeping us going with your support. I'm sure it must be really hard for you at the moment with all the testing coming up this week in here. I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say a huge thanks and send you lots of :hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun... Sadly its not in the bag yet and I'm still worrying like hell with the rest of you :(

I echo exactly what baby says in thanking everyone for their continued support and I wish you all well for you upcoming treatment, I would love for us all to be bfp this month... It's a frantic time :(


----------



## sue1411

Hi Everyone

This getting pregnant malarchy is so damned stressful. Tonight I did my control pregnancy test to make sure all the HCG from the trigger shot was out of my system so I won't get a false positive later down the line and surprise, surprise I got a BFN. This time I actually wanted a BFN, it makes total sense it was a BFN, so why did I then spend the next 30 mins blubbing like a baby to a totally confused OH! Him: "But you said you wanted it to be a BFN". Me: "waaaaaaa" :wacko:. So please can I officially now be part of the people who think it definitely hasn't worked this time! So much for my PMA lectures - I'm rubbish!!!!

Deeni - that is wonderful news hon. What a lot of embies. Keeping everything crossed that they grow stronger and stronger for you. I'm also very jealous you're getting to have a go at getting blastocysts.

Baby, Angel, Spring & Star - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. This is going to be such a roller coaster week. Thinking of you all.

Bizy - hope all those meds are going well.

Thanks for the support Leilani & Blue :hugs:

Sammy - Has AF stayed away for you Hon. You look like being our first success story! Did you have any implantation cramps or spotting? Any more symptoms?

Hopes - your follies are looking really good. Yeay for EC on Wednesday. How are you feeling? Do you feel ready to burst yet?!

Hope all well with everyone else x


----------



## Deeni

hopes, lots of luck with your EC on Thursday <-----ooops meant Wednesday. The numbers sound excellent!! Good to hear your Dr. is taking steps to prevent OHSS. Make sure to keep up your fluids and get lots of rest.

:hugs: to all you PUPO ladies. Hang in there!!!

BabyC, my transfer should be at 5 days if the embies survive that long

Sue, don't be jealous of our blasties, I am actually regretting my decision a small bit. I am afraid none of our embies will make it that far and we won't have any to transfer. :nope: But, there is no right way to all this, seems like much of it is luck. As long as we get our BFPs...

I received my day 2 fertilization update and all 12 embies are still growing so far! They range from 2 cells to 5 cells. The nurse said they were right where they should be. Fingers crossed none of them "arrest" overnight. I think of them in the lab and I am already so attached to them!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Great news Deeni! So glad to hear that all 12 of your little embies are still growing strong!

I took my trigger this evening, but I'm a little concerned that I screwed it up. Since my estrogen is so high (6200!), they told me to only take 2/3 of the injection. (My trigger came in a pre-filled syringe). When I took it out, part of it was air, so I marked off the liquid part of the syringe with a marker, but I'm still just concerned that with that stupid air bubble in there I ended up giving myself too little or too much. I hope I got it right!

And even though tomorrow was supposed to be my non-injection day, I have to start taking Lovenox (sp?) to prevent any OHSS problems tomorrow. And, guess what?!?! It's an injection! It's a blood thinner and they said it shouldn't interfere with my follicules or anything like that, so I guess they know what they're talking about!

Sammy, how's it going for you? Are you still hanging in there?


----------



## Sammy2009

I took A FRER this morning and the line was there but lighter the same with a eBay cheapie, the lines were barely there so I took a CB dig and it brought up PREGNANT (pics to follow when pc is fixed) but I'm worried about the other tests... Why are they lighter? Do you think the meds were darkening the lines before? AF was due yesterday. Could I be miscarrying or not have enough HCG In my system. I stopped the progesterone last Thursday... It ran out my system yesterday xxx


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies

Sorry Sammy I'm not going to be much help. I've never seen a positive result:haha: What I do know is even if the lines are light you are still pregnant. Did you do them all with the same wee? 

I'm feeling a bit more postive today, and praying AF stays away, as I know we all are. I usually spot a week before, no signs of that yet! Although I know the progestrone messes things up, so I can't trust that! I have no symptoms at all. I would love a symptom!

Sue - I did a test yesterday, only because you said you were as well :haha: Mine was obviously negative too, but as you say at least the meds are out of my system now. 

Everyone this is just so bloody hard isn't it!!!!!!!!!!:growlmad:

Pupo ladies how are you doing not testing? I'm definately not going to do it again. Famous last words eh!

Deeni - I would have gone for blasties too. I think you have to when you have a choice, will you have 2 put back in? Waiting to have them put back in is horrible. You be there soon though and then you get the 2ww!

Hopes - Ohhh EC tomorrow then!! Cool! Sounds like you've got some great follies there. Good luck! 

I've already decided if this attempt doesnt work, I'm going again soon. The clinic have told me I have to have 2 bleeds before I'm allowed so I guess that would take me to end Sept/Oct. Has anyone else made a contingency (sorry sp!) plan? 

Blue and Leilani - I just want to echo what the other girls have said. I have been truely touched that you have continued to support us, I'm sure it must have been very hard at times. I know you're both going again in September, you are definately owed BFP's.:hugs:

Lots of luck and BFP's to all. I want so badly for all of us to be successful on this attempt.:hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Sammy - I don't know what to say hon. It's looking really good and I so hope this is it for you. Have you spoken to the clinic or are you just waiting till Sat?

Spring - if this hasn't worked (which I suspect is the case) then I think I have to wait usually 3 bleeds but I'm going to push for 2 which would mean going again in Oct for me I think. Hopefully i won't see you there!!

Deeni - I'm sure with that many embies you will get a lovely blasto. I definitely would have gone for a blasto even with a minimum of 4 I think - there is such a higher chance of it working so its great that you are going to get there.

Angel / Star - how are you both today?

Sue - Spring said to me around this time that it is about 5 days after transfer that Zita West says hopes start to fade for most people. It's only natural but stay with it!


Same sh*t different day for me! Still feel like AF is coming. Less tummy cramps now and more feeling in my back, which is pretty typical. Due today but I know that the progesterone delays AF for me usually so should be looking at spotting by Thursday really. Hope's still here but he's packing his bag! :(


----------



## Starbright

Good luck Hopes and Deeni!! Deeni I'm really pleased to hear your embies are all growing, I hope they continue to do so.
Sammy sorry I know nothing about positive results! I've never seen a bfp. But I think the clearblue is supposed to be accurate. So congrats!! May be worth calling your clinic for advice??
Hope all the other pupo ladies are feeling better today. I had a really weepy day yesterday! Plus felt generally rubbish and premenstrual. But no AF yet :)
Take care all xxxx


----------



## Leilani

Sammy - I've been doing a bit of homework into the Pregnyl - as I'll be using it as part of my regime next time. The main trigger (10 000) takes up to 10 days to get (mostly) out of your system, not becuase it drops 1000 a day, but because the half life (time it takes to drop 50%) is 33 hours, so it'll drop 5000 the first 33 hours, then 2500 the next and 1250 the next. So whilst a 1500 shot is a lot smaller than trigger, it can take 6 days to be gone. This could be why your clinic don't want you to test sooner (yeah right, they obviously aren't ttc!!). However, a fair amount of the any drug leaves your body as waste - ie you pee it out. 

After a quick play with my calculator, I reckon (even though it's only 5 days since your last shot) that if not today, then tomorrow you can trust the tests - I'm off to dust of my pom-poms for tomorrow, as I'm sure they'll be needed!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Lelaini font of all knowledge perhaps you can help me with something which has really been bugging me (as i still cling to some hope!!) - do you or anyone else have an idea what happens if one embryo sticks and the other does not? Would that induce a period? Surely it has to cause some bleeding??

Sammy - really have everything crossed tight for you! Looking so promising and i really hope its your time!

Hopes wishing you well tomorrow - nice harvest of mature eggies for you!

Deeni fertilisation report looking great - with that many you should have no problem getting to blast stage!

Pupo ladies, how are we all getting on? Im still hanging in there but increasingly doubtful but refuse to give up hope!

What happens next? Well its not something i want to think about much but i guess we will have to just keep trying. It would probably be Nov/Dec before my clinic would let me go again and with Xmas, they may push me into next year! At my age, sucess rates are 1 in 5 so i have always said i would try 5 times if necessasry then have to face the fact that its not for me!


----------



## Leilani

Angel - I remember reading that a non-implanted embryo just gets re-absorbed into your body, or comes out in the wash - iykwim! I know this is what can happen when both embryos implant and then one doesn't make it during the first few weeks, I also know some ladies bleed a bit (and some a lot) - but this is a few weeks in, not at the really early stages. Then again you get those women who bleed all through their preganacies. Again nothing in this game is certain, which only adds to our anxiety!

Helpful, aren't I??


----------



## ANGEL223

Thanks Leilani, pretty much as i expected - like everything in this bloody game - no hard and fast rule!!


----------



## Sammy2009

Sorry it's taking so long to reply I'm at work but will come on tonight to catch up with everyone.

Leilani - yes I feel now that it's had all day thurs fri sat sun mon and today... To leave my system. I can't see that alone showing up now let alone being strong enough to bring up a positive on a cb digi. I hope I'm right... Allan is calling the hospital to quiz them over taking more progesterone but I know they will say not to!

Thanks for your research leilani I really appreciate it. I am going quite insane and frantic now and can't stop crying. I can't even celebrate because it's not my OTD and I want to see what happens. will probably all turn to rarebit knowing my luck :(


----------



## BizyBee

I'm back home and finally had a chance to look back a few pages!

Sue, :hugs: sorry you were feeling so emotional. 

Deeni - fab news on your embies! I know you'll have tons of blasties. 

Baby, Angel, Spring & Star - Thinking of you. :dust:

Leilani & Blue - Hope all is well. xx 

Sammy - Not sure about the varying lines, but thrilled you got "pregnant" on a digi. They are much less sensitive than the others.

Hopes - EC is so soon. I'm sure you did everything right. Can't wait to see how it goes tomorrow.

Hope I didn't miss any one. xx


Things went well at my scan yesterday. My estradiol level is above 300. I have many follicles on both ovaries (16 left, 22 right) but most are small. I had about 4-5 that were getting close to the 1cm range. The Dr. told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F and Lupron. I also have to continue with the Dexamethesone and Aspirin. Can't wait to see how things change by tomorrow! I still feel great. I have had no side effects (other than an occasional hot flash at night). I'm on a really low dose, so that may be helping. (Sorry if you've already seen this in another thread).


----------



## ANGEL223

Wow bizy, thats a whole lot of follies! Hope they continue to grow for you! Glad they are monitoring you so well! Good luck tomorrow, look forward to the update!


----------



## hopesforababy

Wow Bizy on so many follies! Hope they all grow nice and big! By the way, I love your picture!


----------



## Springflower

OMG have just come back from having a facial! It was great! A brilliant thing to do in the 2ww. It was so relaxing, for the first time in ages I just lay there and chilled. Ahhh it was sooo nice!! Pupo girls you have to have one. I feel so much better and less stressed. Am even feeling a bit positive.

Love to you all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Springflower said:


> OMG have just come back from having a facial! It was great! A brilliant thing to do in the 2ww. It was so relaxing, for the first time in ages I just lay there and chilled. Ahhh it was sooo nice!! Pupo girls you have to have one. I feel so much better and less stressed. Am even feeling a bit positive.
> 
> Love to you all:hugs::hugs:

Sounds like a plan Spring! I found the same when i got my hair done - time to flick through rubbish magazines and chat about holidays and tv programmmes was great!


----------



## Sammy2009

Leilani said:


> Angel - I remember reading that a non-implanted embryo just gets re-absorbed into your body, or comes out in the wash - iykwim! I know this is what can happen when both embryos implant and then one doesn't make it during the first few weeks, I also know some ladies bleed a bit (and some a lot) - but this is a few weeks in, not at the really early stages. Then again you get those women who bleed all through their preganacies. Again nothing in this game is certain, which only adds to our anxiety!
> 
> Helpful, aren't I??

I had two transfered with the first IVF and only one made it and i never had any bleeding at all, like Leilani said it just gets absorbed... well mine did, other people may have different stories?


----------



## sue1411

ooo that facial sounds great Springflower! Congratulations on your BFN too :haha:. I know testing is stressful and evil but I have absolutely no willpower. I'm planning on next testing on Friday and then probably everyday until OTD. AF would normally be due on Sunday although I know the progesterone messes that up. 

Bizy - welcome home and congrats on your scan. Lots of follies there. Looking good!

Hopes - I'm sure the trigger went fine. Good luck with the Lovenox. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and look forward to hearing how it went later :hugs:

Leilani - Thanks for all the info. I was wondering about the 2 embie thing too.

Angel - In theory I should also be starting the process again Nov/ Dec but obviously I won't be joining you because you will be getting good news hopefully very soon :hugs:

BabyChristie and Star - hang in there. you're almost there :hugs: No AF is no AF :hugs::hugs:

Deeni - That's great news about your embies. I'm sure you will definitely get a blast out of that lot of fighters. 

Sammy - A positive is a positive no matter how faint the lines are. You could just have duff sticks or be using lots of different test brands which will all have different sensitivities. As long as you keep seeing 2 lines you're fine :hugs:

TMI but is anyone else feeling super bloated and gassy? I feel pretty disgusting lol :blush:

Have a good evening x


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> ooo that facial sounds great Springflower! Congratulations on your BFN too :haha:. I know testing is stressful and evil but I have absolutely no willpower. I'm planning on next testing on Friday and then probably everyday until OTD. AF would normally be due on Sunday although I know the progesterone messes that up.
> 
> Bizy - welcome home and congrats on your scan. Lots of follies there. Looking good!
> 
> Hopes - I'm sure the trigger went fine. Good luck with the Lovenox. Will be thinking of you tomorrow morning and look forward to hearing how it went later :hugs:
> 
> Leilani - Thanks for all the info. I was wondering about the 2 embie thing too.
> 
> Angel - In theory I should also be starting the process again Nov/ Dec but obviously I won't be joining you because you will be getting good news hopefully very soon :hugs:
> 
> BabyChristie and Star - hang in there. you're almost there :hugs: No AF is no AF :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Deeni - That's great news about your embies. I'm sure you will definitely get a blast out of that lot of fighters.
> 
> Sammy - A positive is a positive no matter how faint the lines are. You could just have duff sticks or be using lots of different test brands which will all have different sensitivities. As long as you keep seeing 2 lines you're fine :hugs:
> 
> TMI but is anyone else feeling super bloated and gassy? I feel pretty disgusting lol :blush:
> 
> Have a good evening x

Lol.. i love your positivity Sue... i dont think i have any i was sobbing my heart out at the test being faint this morning. What a head wrecker.... i am still not convinced everything is ok because of that but thanks for your PMA.... it does help me to try and have some hope! :hugs::hugs:

I had loads of wind with the first IVF and FET as well. I have not been quite so bad this time round. The first time i was like a beach ball... filled with gas! :haha:


----------



## KMor

According to the 1st message I am the first to test. Still feeling a little negative, I have one more day until I test ... !!!! No pressure ...

I really don't feel any different apart from putting on alot of weight :( my tummy is completely out of control.

If I did test on the 12th and it's a BFN is that it then?? No waiting a few days as this could change, or is this test you are given by the clinic "it" ... ??

K Mor xx


----------



## BabyChristie

KMor said:


> According to the 1st message I am the first to test. Still feeling a little negative, I have one more day until I test ... !!!! No pressure ...
> 
> I really don't feel any different apart from putting on alot of weight :( my tummy is completely out of control.
> 
> If I did test on the 12th and it's a BFN is that it then?? No waiting a few days as this could change, or is this test you are given by the clinic "it" ... ??
> 
> K Mor xx

Hi KMor, I really hope this is it for you! How many days post EC and ET will you be on the 12th? I think most clinics hope that by then you should get a BFP if you are going to BUT I know of people who have got a BFN on test day and then got a BFP up to a week later! Hopefully this won't be the case cos you'll get a BFP straight away anyway! But, if it does happen, I guess you would just call your clinic and see what they say?

I'm keeping everything crossed for you.:dust:


----------



## Starbright

Good luck KMor! Xx


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck Kmor!


----------



## Bebecake

Hey Girls!! 

A lot of you I know... and I am cheering you all on. I'm sorry this is my first post in here, but I did the whole IVF blog during my first round and it was devastating... 

I had my second IVF in July and found out on August 3rd that I am officially preggers. 

I'm writing to you all because it has been a long almost three years, and even after a failed IVF cycle I am living proof that this will work for you. I am very cautiously pregnant, but seeing my first EVER "pregnant" hpt was too much not to share. 

A few things I did differently:
1. I Put me first!
2. Worked out almost daily
3. Drank Whey protein shakes (helps with endo and follicle growth).
4. Drank a lot of water and gatorade
5. Convinced myself that I truly had no say in what was going to happen. I was able to put aside the psycho thoughts of having a baby. I truly acted selfish and almost like life would be better without a child (totally not true, but helped). I thought about how life could be without kids... I know that sounds crazy, but my husband was so proud that I wasn't obsessing...It helped us both :) 

Obviously, nothing is set in stone until I see my beautiful baby being born, but I think we all deserve to be able to see a BFP. 


Here's to praying for a healthy baby for us all!! I love yall, and I won't be moving anywhere until I feel ready... anything can happen...

:dust::dust:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi Bebe! Glad you stopped in. Congrats again! I totally have that same mind set so hope it works for me too. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ahh congrats bebe! I hope I get my BFP like you after my failed ICSI attempt too! Here's hoping xx


----------



## BabyChristie

How is the PUPO gang doing today? Any news? :hugs:

Still no AF here but I have a dull ache low down, so still feel like she's on her way. Was due on yesterday but I know the pessaries delay AF for me so that doesn't mean too much. BUT no AF is a good thing at least I guess....

3 more sleeps til testing....


----------



## Springflower

Baby I agree no AF is still no AF! Are you spotting?

I REALLY want to test, no reason except I just want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BabyChristie

Springflower said:


> Baby I agree no AF is still no AF! Are you spotting?
> 
> I REALLY want to test, no reason except I just want to know!!!!!!!!!!!!

No spotting - it started what would be tomorrow last time I was on the pessaries though so still a little early maybe.

How may days post transfer are you? Don't forget that list of what's happening each day. I think its not until 9dp3dt that HCG even starts to produce and not until 11dp3dt that they say it might show (although I know it can be earlier!)

xx


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> No spotting - it started what would be tomorrow last time I was on the pessaries though so still a little early maybe.
> 
> How may days post transfer are you? Don't forget that list of what's happening each day. I think its not until 9dp3dt that HCG even starts to produce and not until 11dp3dt that they say it might show (although I know it can be earlier!)
> 
> xx

Ohhh I think that sounds promising, hang in there girl!

I'll be a week tomorrow, so I know it's still too early. The wait is driving me nuts! Also I'm scared to just do the one test next Thursday, I'd rather have done a couple before to break me into it. I'm so scared to see a BFN.


----------



## Springflower

Ohh and good luck Hopes!!! Fingers crossed you get lots of lovely eggies :hugs:

Have my new radical haircut booked in for today at 3:30pm, am starting to wonder if I should reconsider....


----------



## BabyChristie

Springflower said:


> Ohh and good luck Hopes!!! Fingers crossed you get lots of lovely eggies :hugs:
> 
> Have my new radical haircut booked in for today at 3:30pm, am starting to wonder if I should reconsider....

Yes good luck Hopes!

And your haircut will be good either way - if it does well you'll feel brilliant and if it doensn't it will take your mind off the 2ww and give you something else to worry about! :haha::winkwink:

Everyone's different with testing. If you feel that would soften the blow, then why not? I just hate seeing that blank window so I do anything to avoid testing as AF usually shows up before I have to. Somehow, I prefer that!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes - good luck for later! Come back and let us know hoe it went when you have rested up a bit!

Bebe - congrats - you can be an inspiraton to us all! I so pleased you dream has finally come true. Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy. When do you find out if its twins?

Sammy - what news for us today?

Pupo girls, hang in there. Everything crossed for you all!

Not good news here - putting pessary in this morning and i had spotting. I dont monitor my cycle but im guessing its about time AF showed her ugly mug so i guess thats me out!


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> Hopes - good luck for later! Come back and let us know hoe it went when you have rested up a bit!
> 
> Bebe - congrats - you can be an inspiraton to us all! I so pleased you dream has finally come true. Wishing you all the best for the rest of your pregnancy. When do you find out if its twins?
> 
> Sammy - what news for us today?
> 
> Pupo girls, hang in there. Everything crossed for you all!
> 
> Not good news here - putting pessary in this morning and i had spotting. I dont monitor my cycle but im guessing its about time AF showed her ugly mug so i guess thats me out!

Ah Angel I'm sorry but as long as its only spotting, that could be a good thing? So many people say they see some form of spotting with a bfp so it doesn't confirm anything. Really hope that this might be a good sign of implantation rather than AF. Still keeping everything crossed for you! 

Can I ask what strength pessary are you on and how many times a day you have to use the horrible things? I'm on 400mg twice a day which I think is a massive dose and that's whats keeping the witch away!


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby - the same dose - 400mg 2x a day. I appreciate your kind words but i have pretty much given up this time as the pattern is too much like last time. At this stage i would say its too late for implantation. Im upset but have been prepared for it because of how i have been feeling in the lead up to it!


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> Baby - the same dose - 400mg 2x a day. I appreciate your kind words but i have pretty much given up this time as the pattern is too much like last time. At this stage i would say its too late for implantation. Im upset but have been prepared for it because of how i have been feeling in the lead up to it!

:hugs::hugs: I know because I feel the same - its too similar to other negatives to have worked - but I still really hope not for you. xx:hugs:


----------



## Deeni

:hugs: to all you PUPO girls. I really hope AF stays away from you all. Angel, my info sheet from the Dr. said that spotting is natural even with a positive. Maybe it is all the hormones zooming around in us. 

hopes, good luck with your retrieval tomorrow! I hope you have lots of nice mature eggs!!

Kmor, good luck with testing :hugs:

As of yesterday, all 12 embies were still going strong. About 5 or 6 of them were the highest grade. I am praying they all make it to transfer tomorrow. Depending on how many we have, we will probably still only put one back and try for FET if it doesn't work. Can't wait to get PUPO although I'm not anxious to step into the stress of the 2ww. I won't have any embie updates today (day 4) but will know tomorrow how they did. Can't wait!


----------



## BabyChristie

Deeni said:


> :hugs: to all you PUPO girls. I really hope AF stays away from you all. Angel, my info sheet from the Dr. said that spotting is natural even with a positive. Maybe it is all the hormones zooming around in us.
> 
> hopes, good luck with your retrieval tomorrow! I hope you have lots of nice mature eggs!!
> 
> Kmor, good luck with testing :hugs:
> 
> As of yesterday, all 12 embies were still going strong. About 5 or 6 of them were the highest grade. I am praying they all make it to transfer tomorrow. Depending on how many we have, we will probably still only put one back and try for FET if it doesn't work. Can't wait to get PUPO although I'm not anxious to step into the stress of the 2ww. I won't have any embie updates today (day 4) but will know tomorrow how they did. Can't wait!

Excellent news Deeni - you must be so pleased! It sounds like you will have a great number to chose from for transfer and also some good quality embies to make into frosties too! Will keep things crossed but its all looking soooo good!
:dust:


----------



## Starbright

Deeni that is brilliant news :) Good luck for transfer
Angel (((bug hugs))). I hope it's not AF
Baby I'm like you, I don't like to test - I'd rather wait for AF. Dunno why!!
Sammy any news??
I still feel like AF is coming. So I've tried giving my body an ultimatum - if AF is going to show up, then hurry up and get on with it, and if not then stop giving me AF-style cramps!! But I don't think my body will listen to me
On the nicer side, we are going on hols soon. We've got a music festival this weekend. Then we're back for a day before jetting off to France. :) That'll be nice. But it does mean I'll be doing my PG test in a portaloo in the middle of a muddy field. haha. We are probably driving back to the clinic for the afternoon and then heading back. I just hope that I can still enjoy myself if I get a bfn....
Hope everyone else is ok. Congratulations Bebe!!
love to all
xxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey sammy, how you doing today?

good luck girlies xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni thats great news - looks like you have some nice strong embies! Hope they continue to grow and transfer goes well!

Star have a lovely time - anyone interesting at the festival? 

Wishing you all heaps and heaps of good luck and looking for some nice positives on here - about time we had our share of good news girls!


----------



## BabyChristie

Starbright said:


> Deeni that is brilliant news :) Good luck for transfer
> Angel (((bug hugs))). I hope it's not AF
> Baby I'm like you, I don't like to test - I'd rather wait for AF. Dunno why!!
> Sammy any news??
> I still feel like AF is coming. So I've tried giving my body an ultimatum - if AF is going to show up, then hurry up and get on with it, and if not then stop giving me AF-style cramps!! But I don't think my body will listen to me
> On the nicer side, we are going on hols soon. We've got a music festival this weekend. Then we're back for a day before jetting off to France. :) That'll be nice. But it does mean I'll be doing my PG test in a portaloo in the middle of a muddy field. haha. We are probably driving back to the clinic for the afternoon and then heading back. I just hope that I can still enjoy myself if I get a bfn....
> Hope everyone else is ok. Congratulations Bebe!!
> love to all
> xxx

It's rubbish isn't it? I've tried the ultimatum thing too - I've wondered today if jumping up and down might help to dislodge AF but that wouldn't be a good idea, just in case there's a little bean trying to cling on! Best to wait then....

Really hope you get good news in that portaloo! Can just hear your screams now - people won't know what's going on in there! :haha: And if there is any bad news, I think that's a good thing - I definitely have felt better about negatives when I've been away and occupied a bit. Really hope it won't come to that though. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Teeheee thanks! I still feel really premenstrual though :( 
It's a folk festival. I'm not hugely into that sort of music, but it's a lovely atmosphere. 
How are you both doing?xxxx


----------



## hopesforababy

Well, we got 12 eggs! I'm still feeling a bit groggy, so I'll be back on later. I'll know tomorrow how many fertilized. Oh please little eggies, fertilize and be strong!

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## Sammy2009

i don't friggin have any!!!

Ive just held my urine for 5 hours and tested with another CB digi and its brought up NOT PREGNANT... its all over... 3 days late for AF, im always on time but i suppose i just have to wait to miscarry now.

I knew something was wrong when i lost my symptoms... when the IC's would not bring up a line, the test yesterday was BFP and CB Digis are not as sensitive as IC's so you would think it would be a true result, but no, i suspected this was going to happen. I cant see the result changing now... 

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mercyme

No! Sammy, I really, really hope the tests are wrong. Don't the hpts get all screwy when it comes to IVF? Are you able to go in for a blood test? This just can't be it, after all you've been through. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

mercyme said:


> No! Sammy, I really, really hope the tests are wrong. Don't the hpts get all screwy when it comes to IVF? Are you able to go in for a blood test? This just can't be it, after all you've been through. :hugs: :hugs:

I have never tested so late before.... last IVF i had a BFP at 10dpo and now im 3 days late. A FRER brought up a strong positive 2 days ago then yesterday it was lighter... i ran out to get a CB digi and used FMU and it brought up Pregnant... not tonight though.

At 8.30pm i have an apt at the midwifes... i will ask them to test the urine, i dont know if they will but its not looking good. I am never ever late.... ive not been on meds for 6 days and that was only 1500 IU, would be out by now. The hospital never supported me with progestone long enough in my opinion. I would love to think its because its not FMU but i held my urine for 5 hours and at this stage it should bring up a positive result if im pregnant.... and it didnt! OTD is Saturday but whats the point? At 3 days late i cant see how it would not detect something.

I just feel dead inside.... :cry::cry::cry:
Thanks for your reply though.... :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy,i really hoping it a faulty test or something! Good luck with your app xox


----------



## BabyChristie

Sammy, I'm so sorry this is happening today. I just hope the midwife can give you some answers this evening. Sending huge :hugs::hugs: and still hoping there's a positive outcome. xxx

Hopes - that's excellent news, well done! I hope you feel a bit better now and that the little eggies give you a good fertilisation result tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes - great result hun! Cant wait to hear the fertilisation update - want lots of nice embies from you!


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy,i really hoping it a faulty test or something! Good luck with your app xox

Thanks hun... i know its not going to be though, i hope your right and im wrong i really do.... but in my heart of hearts i know this is the end. I am not going to pretend i have any faith what so ever left cos then i would be disallusioning myself or lying.... :cry:


----------



## BabyChristie

Starbright said:


> Teeheee thanks! I still feel really premenstrual though :(
> It's a folk festival. I'm not hugely into that sort of music, but it's a lovely atmosphere.
> How are you both doing?xxxx

I told DH tonight about your portaloo test and he reminded me that a few weeks ago, we went to a festival and I had to go into the ambulance backstage and inject my stims! The St John's ambulance men were very happy to let me - it was certainly memorable!

I still feel the same too :(


----------



## ANGEL223

Since we are sharing festival experiences - i went to see red hot chilli peppers, coldplay & U2 (my dream line up) but got a headache during a support act (Kelis)and went to st johns for tablets.Well that was it for me - fell asleep under a speaker and missed the whole thing! Whats relevant to my current experience?- i now know tablets with codeine dont agree with me!


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy -is there still no sign of Af or other symptoms? There is still hope!


----------



## mercyme

Sammy2009 said:


> ANGEL223 said:
> 
> 
> Sammy,i really hoping it a faulty test or something! Good luck with your app xox
> 
> Thanks hun... i know its not going to be though, i hope your right and im wrong i really do.... but in my heart of hearts i know this is the end. I am not going to pretend i have any faith what so ever left cos then i would be disallusioning myself or lying.... :cry:Click to expand...

I totally understand your need to face reality, without illusions or self-deceptions, and I admire you for it. On the other hand, I'm hoping against hope that your body is tricking you, the tests are wrong & that you really are pregnant. Even if you're right, and you probably are, I don't want it to be true. It may seem silly, but I feel so invested in your journey after reading your journal & posts. Maybe it's a selfish kind of care -- that if it doesn't work for you, then how can it work for me -- but I do care, and I'm praying that it all turns out well for you. Do you have a next step? If you can think about that yet? 
Sending you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: across cyberspace.


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Sammy -is there still no sign of Af or other symptoms? There is still hope!

No hun.... nothing just BFP yesterday and no symptoms :cry:


----------



## ANGEL223

Well then i refuse to give up on you!


----------



## Sammy2009

im in floods of tears i dont even klnow how im going to do this appointment..... what a nightmare!!!

I look a right state :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ahhh sammy :cry: I was so excited for you, that truly is just horrible. What can I say, life is really unfair sometimes and you don't deserve it. I really hope your body has just gone a bit mad and will bring that BFP back. So do you think it took then now it's not taken?

Ahhh :( so upsetting, big hugs for you :hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

MummyIwanabe said:


> ahhh sammy :cry: I was so excited for you, that truly is just horrible. What can I say, life is really unfair sometimes and you don't deserve it. I really hope your body has just gone a bit mad and will bring that BFP back. So do you think it took then now it's not taken?
> 
> Ahhh :( so upsetting, big hugs for you :hugs:

 I dont know hun.... just been to the midwifes, wouldnt test, wouldnt give beta.... fucking nothing! She said it doesnt look good... yeah we know that! Basically call them Saturday OTD.... great! All turned to ratshit xxx


----------



## Sammy2009

ANGEL223 said:


> Well then i refuse to give up on you!

:cry: but thanks :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi PUPO gals! Hope your beans are all getting comfy. Hopes, fab news. FX for good fertilization.

Sorry you are going through this Sammy. I'm not giving up on you. :hugs:

Angel, hope the spotting is a good thing and :witch: stays away. I'm not giving up on you either! :hug:

*Sorry if you've seen this in another thread!
I just received the results of my bloods and scan. My estradiol is up to 718. I have lots of small follicles but some have become dominant. I have 3 follies on my left (11mm) and 6 follies on my right (3 that are 11mm and 3 that are 13mm). So far everything looks good. The Dr. is pleased with that and told me to continue the same dose of Gonal F (75 units). I am glad I'm responding well but don't have side effects! Today was the first time I could feel my ovaries a little though. I have another scan/blood test on Friday. They think I may be looking at EC by the end of next week! :happydance:


----------



## ANGEL223

Bizy that sounds positive! Hope the wee follies manage to catch up - the end is now in sight!!

Sammy - thinking about you! Sorry your appointment didnt go so well - my clinic were the same - test on test day and let them know then!

Hope everyone else is keeping well.
xoxo


----------



## BabyChristie

So sorry Sammy. There's not much I can say to help at the moment but I really am thinking of you and I feel dreadful for you. I hope your DH is looking after you right now. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Bizy - so pleased your scan results were good. Looks like a good number going on there and getting quite big now so won't be too long till EC hopefully. Wishing you lots of luck xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Kmor - 12th tomorrow - good luck with the testing! xoxo


----------



## Leilani

Sammy - I'm so sorry you going through this with no real medical support, but we are all here for you. :hugs: I still have my pom poms ready and waiting, as until AF shows, you are still in the game. If your body weren't producing its own progesterone as a result of the Pregnyl, she would have arrived already. My AF showed up early after the failed fertilisation as I stoped the progesterone straight away (2dpo) and got AF on 11dpo, so have some hope.


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh Sammy. I'm so sorry hun. But hopefully it was a faulty test or because you didn't use FMU. Like Leilani said, AF would have shown already since the meds are out of your system. On both of my failed cycles I started spotting even before my beta and while I was still on the progesterone shots. So we're all praying for you sister. :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Gosh, I've only been away a few hours and we've moved on several pages!

Sammy - I'm so sorry love, it was all looking so positive. Have you tried again this morning? Maybe with a fresh wee, more will be picked up. I'm sorry i just don't know much about it to give you any useful advice. Sending you lots of hugs to Holland:hugs::hugs:

Hopes - Yeay!, thats an excellent number of eggs! well done you!:hugs:

Bizy - Sounds like you have a good number of follies, growing there. Great the EC is next week! Not long now....!:hugs:

Kmor - The big day today! eeek!!!! Wish you lots and lots of luck.:hugs:

Angel - Love your festival story! I don't have a funny festival story but when I was younger, I begged my dad to take me and a friend to see Exterme at the NEC in Birmingham. I spent ages applying makeup (1st attempt!, god knows what i looked like!) and promptly feel alseep before the support act had finished and slept through the concert. Think I must have been 11, and thought I was soo cool for going, shame I didn't see any of it:haha: Angel - No Af is still no AF!!!:hugs:

Babyc - Has she turned up? How are the cramps? Praying she stays away!:hugs:

Starbright - Ohhhh so you aren't going to be able to update us staright away! The suspense!! Have a lovely time, I'm really hoping you get some great news in the muddy field.:hugs:

Sue - You so shouldn't have told me your starting testing on Friday! Now I'm thinking ohhh maybe I could too! ThinkI'm going to hold out until Sunday for sure, but might do one then. I just want to have an idea, I don't want too big a dissappointment on Thursday! Ps - We are now offically in the 1ww!!!!

Deeni - The eggies are sounding great! Not long until ET now!!:hugs:


Well nothing to report from me, had all my haircut off yesterday - eekk!! Not so sure that was a good idea - should have stuck to the facials!! Stil got the on again off again AF cramps. But no spotting yet.

Love to your all:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Hi Spring - No AF yet. I'm now 13dp3dt and have a few cramps but don't feel like she is due imminently. Just spoke to clinic and they have said that some women do have a 'breakthrough' bleed if they are not pregnant but others don't until the progesterone stops after a bfn. Plus the fact that you down regulate means that your luteal phase can be screwed up so AF might not be due on the day you think. Aaaaggghhhh! BUT she did say that if someone gets to 11,12 and 13 days post transfer then the clinic is happy because it means you are still in with a chance.

So, I basically learnt nothing! But no AF or any breakthrough bleeding so far is only a good sign I guess. Might still mean nothing but I'm still in with a little chance.:wacko:

I think the cramps are something to do with the progesterone often so don't worry and no spotting is a good sign! Keep going, you're halfway there!

xx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hi everyone! Well i have finally given up hope - spotting is no longer spotting today and its causing me real stomach pains more than cramps so i called the clinic and am currently waiting for a nurse to ring back. I want to stop taking the pessary and let everything come out now so i can move on!

Baby your symptoms seem much more promising so im keeping my fingers crossed for you and your clinics advice is reassuring!

Spring got used to the haircut yet? How much shorter did you go?

Any follie, embie or test updats from anyone else?


----------



## BabyChristie

ANGEL223 said:


> Hi everyone! Well i have finally given up hope - spotting is no longer spotting today and its causing me real stomach pains more than cramps so i called the clinic and am currently waiting for a nurse to ring back. I want to stop taking the pessary and let everything come out now so i can move on!
> 
> Baby your symptoms seem much more promising so im keeping my fingers crossed for you and your clinics advice is reassuring!
> 
> Spring got used to the haircut yet? How much shorter did you go?
> 
> Any follie, embie or test updats from anyone else?

Ah Angel I'm sorry but are you sure? Do you think the clinic might recommend you test before you stop the pessaries, just in case? I hope you get some answers from them. And am sending you lots and lots of :hugs::hugs: just in case. It's still not 100% over till the clinic says though. :hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

hey angel, my clinic advised me that unless its OTD to keep taking pessaries. You never know :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Thanks girls - as you suspected take pessaries until Sat and test as planned!!! The nurse called back and said its not impossible but im not to be too hopeful!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thought they'd say that! 

So fingers crossed you won't need it but do you have frosties or whats the score. I really hope you get joy on saturday. You deserve it hunni xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

MummyIwanabe said:


> Thought they'd say that!
> 
> So fingers crossed you won't need it but do you have frosties or whats the score. I really hope you get joy on saturday. You deserve it hunni xxx

No frosties so looking a fresh cycle 3 if this doesnt work out! The 2 embies we had left on transfer day were not high enough quality! Geez this is all so bloody exhausting! 

Have you got dates sorted yet?


----------



## Deeni

Just got back from ET!! I am PUPO with one perfect little embie! They were able to freeze two and the potential to freeze another 6 tomorrow. I am so happy. Now I just want this little one to stick. I am afraid to move...lol!

Sammy, I am sorry that your last test was BFN. Maybe it was a faulty test?! I'm hoping so!!

Kmor, thinking of you and hoping you get good news today!

xoxo to everyone else!


----------



## ANGEL223

Yeah Deeni - congrats - do just as you say - take it easy and no stress! When do you test hun? Still 21st or earlier cause you have a blastie on board?


----------



## mercyme

So exciting, Deeni!!! Oh, stick, stick, stick, cute little peanut! Hoping to hear wonderful news in 2 wks. PUPO = YAYAY :happydance:


----------



## Springflower

Hey girls

Feeling really crappy at the mo, the slight cramping has turned into proper AF pains. Feels like a knife is being twisted in my tummy. I would love to put a hot water bottle on it. Really feel like I am out now.:cry:

Deeni - Congrats on being Pupo, thats great news! And it looks like you will have quite a few to freeze too! :hugs:

Angel - I'm sorry sweetie, I guess you never know though. It's bloody hard though isnt it!:hugs:

BabyC - Thats good to here that AF hasn't yet arrived! Are you feeling more hopeful?


----------



## ANGEL223

Lol Deeni's beanie!


----------



## ANGEL223

Spring at your stage cramps can be a good sign - keep the faith babe!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I have a scan on 26th August and then start soon after I think...


----------



## ANGEL223

MummyIwanabe said:


> I have a scan on 26th August and then start soon after I think...

Thats good - Then i can stalk your journal!


----------



## BabyChristie

Springflower said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Feeling really crappy at the mo, the slight cramping has turned into proper AF pains. Feels like a knife is being twisted in my tummy. I would love to put a hot water bottle on it. Really feel like I am out now.:cry:
> 
> Deeni - Congrats on being Pupo, thats great news! And it looks like you will have quite a few to freeze too! :hugs:
> 
> Angel - I'm sorry sweetie, I guess you never know though. It's bloody hard though isnt it!:hugs:
> 
> BabyC - Thats good to here that AF hasn't yet arrived! Are you feeling more hopeful?

The progesterone pessaries cause cramping so don't worry too much if you can help it. :hugs: I'm trying to think that anything at all I can feel is the progesterone and that a pregnancy or AF is going on behind that. It's really hard the further in to the 2ww you get I know, but don't give up yet chicken. How many dpt are you now? I think you are probably in prime implantation time aren't you in which case this would all be a good thing?

I don't know what to feel. If I find myself getting hopeful I tell myself off and try to stop. I don't want to raise my hopes at the end and then have them destroyed on Sat or before if AF comes. Clinic said I could test tomorrow as I've waited long enough but its 13dpt for me today and Friday 13th tomorrow so I'm going to leave it till Saturday. I'm a bit superstitious!


----------



## BabyChristie

Deeni said:


> Just got back from ET!! I am PUPO with one perfect little embie! They were able to freeze two and the potential to freeze another 6 tomorrow. I am so happy. Now I just want this little one to stick. I am afraid to move...lol!
> 
> Sammy, I am sorry that your last test was BFN. Maybe it was a faulty test?! I'm hoping so!!
> 
> Kmor, thinking of you and hoping you get good news today!
> 
> xoxo to everyone else!

Congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Our first blasto embie in this thread i think??? I didn't move properly for about 3 days - good excuse to sit on the sofa under a blanket and let the other half look after you I think!! :hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Angel, still testing on the 21st. Unless I break down before then and POAS which I am going to try really really hard not to do!

Spring, I truly think that cramping may be a good sign. Stay positive!

BabyC, I totally understand about not getting your hopes up. I was so happy today watching the little embryo shot in. This is the closest I have ever come to being pregnant and I pray this is it. But I am trying to be realistic and remember that even though things have gone perfectly, the odds are still against us. Ugh, the 2ww mind games!

You can definitely feel the tension in this thread. Sending relaxing vibes to us all! :coffee:


----------



## BizyBee

Wow, this thread is flying. I can't keep up!

Sending hugs and dust to the PUPO gals (which now includes Deeni and her little blastie, yay)!

Wishing loads of luck to everyone else. We'll be PUPO soon!

Nothing to report today. I have some slight cramping in my lower back and I'm having an occasional twinge on my ovaries, but that's it. I have another scan and blood test tomorrow.


----------



## BabyChristie

Started spotting. I'm out too :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Springflower

BabyChristie said:


> Started spotting. I'm out too :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Baby - Do you usually spot beforehand? (Sorry I'm getting confused with everyones cycles) Is there any way this could be bleed that some women get but still be pregnant?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deeni

BabyC, on no. Maybe implantation? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

:hugs: Baby...


----------



## ANGEL223

Aw Baby, me heart goes out to you hun! You read what i was told so you just never know. Its so tough but there is a glimmer of hope


----------



## sue1411

Hi Girls

I can't believe the drama on this thread since Tuesday night. I really missed reading all your posts yesterday and sorry for being MIA.

Hopes - Congratulations on all your eggs :happydance::happydance:. How did your fertilization report go?

Deeni - You must win the gold star for the most top quality embies ever! To potentially get 9 blastos in the bag is just amazing. You have a great chance Hon

Bizy - Glad your scan went well. It won't be long till EC now.

Baby :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. I felt gutted when I read your post. There's still a small chance though...

Sammy - How are your doing today? Have you tested again? I'm so sorry the midwife wasn't very helpful or supportive. As long as AF stays away you are still in the game until OTD :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Angel - Any more bleeding since this morning? I really really hope it is just a blip and you're still going to be fine :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Kmor - Any news? :hugs:

Star - I love the idea of you testing in a portaloo. That will be a great story to tell your baby one day! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for a good result :hugs:

Spring - I'm dying to know how radical your haircut was? Is it similar to anyone famous'? Hope you are feeling better today Hon and congrats to you too on being hopefully halfway there :happydance: I love reading your posts because I can directly compare all my symptoms to yours and I'm also getting lots of AF cramps which are getting steadily worse each day. I don't think mine are implantation related tho because they are more of a constant dull ache rather than the quick stabbing pains I read about :shrug: Baby is right as it would be very unusual for us to get a BFP before at least Monday but like you I just hate not knowing and I prefer to get used to the idea gradually that it is a BFN rather than just being hit with it next thursday. So as my official TWW twin, you should test early too :winkwink:

Deeni is right in that you can certainly feel the tension on this thread the past couple of days. Big :hugs::hugs: to everyone and hope tomorrow brings better news for all x


----------



## Sammy2009

sue1411 said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I can't believe the drama on this thread since Tuesday night. I really missed reading all your posts yesterday and sorry for being MIA.
> 
> Hopes - Congratulations on all your eggs :happydance::happydance:. How did your fertilization report go?
> 
> Deeni - You must win the gold star for the most top quality embies ever! To potentially get 9 blastos in the bag is just amazing. You have a great chance Hon
> 
> Bizy - Glad your scan went well. It won't be long till EC now.
> 
> Baby :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry. I felt gutted when I read your post. There's still a small chance though...
> 
> Sammy - How are your doing today? Have you tested again? I'm so sorry the midwife wasn't very helpful or supportive. As long as AF stays away you are still in the game until OTD :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Angel - Any more bleeding since this morning? I really really hope it is just a blip and you're still going to be fine :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Kmor - Any news? :hugs:
> 
> Star - I love the idea of you testing in a portaloo. That will be a great story to tell your baby one day! Will be thinking of you tomorrow and keeping everything crossed for a good result :hugs:
> 
> Spring - I'm dying to know how radical your haircut was? Is it similar to anyone famous'? Hope you are feeling better today Hon and congrats to you too on being hopefully halfway there :happydance: I love reading your posts because I can directly compare all my symptoms to yours and I'm also getting lots of AF cramps which are getting steadily worse each day. I don't think mine are implantation related tho because they are more of a constant dull ache rather than the quick stabbing pains I read about :shrug: Baby is right as it would be very unusual for us to get a BFP before at least Monday but like you I just hate not knowing and I prefer to get used to the idea gradually that it is a BFN rather than just being hit with it next thursday. So as my official TWW twin, you should test early too :winkwink:
> 
> Deeni is right in that you can certainly feel the tension on this thread the past couple of days. Big :hugs::hugs: to everyone and hope tomorrow brings better news for all x

I'm fine... im over it now. I cried a bucket of tears last night and drown my sorrows and woke up with eyes so swollen i could hardly see but a day at work soon brought me out of it and we are now just looking forward to our holiday in Cyprus for two weeks (at the end of August) Its no compensation but at least now i can join in the water sports and drink cocktails around the pool! :happydance: OH got offered a job today as a Regional Manager which is good since he is only 29 and company car, laptop, phone, petrol card etc so he starts 1st October. I have a month off work finishing in two weeks and we are talking about buying another horse. I will not have the FET until October now.

And AF??? well.... pffffttttt! Don't ask me! This morning i wiped and there was this like dark brown, bit stringy, bit jelly-fied stuff that came out of me. Not much.... then this afternoon I put in a tampon cos i thought AF was coming and when i went to change it there was the same on it but not much and so i never put anymore in and just checked and its GONE! I have had 4 failed procedures and after each one i have had a really agressive AF starting with fresh red blood and then within an hour the flood gates have opened along with some bad pains (do not get these only after IVF failure)

I have never since I was about 20 had brown stuff... I dont know what the hell this was.... i have never seen it before and now its gone and there is no sign of AF which was due Monday. Anyone know what this is? I'm clueless but i still dont hold out any hope anymore thats for sure. 

Thanks for all your continued support and i wish everyone else the best of luck.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Sammy im so sorry! As i said to Baby, there is still a glimmer of hope! So hang in there for another day! Im glad you have had some good news (OH new job) and you have your hols to look forward to!

I have had nothing but bad luck today - on the journey home, i killed a bird which flew into the front grill of my car and when i got to the house, a package with makeup compacts i ordered were totally trashed! Who needs Fri 13th for bad luck - welcome to my world!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

awww not good, bloody witches! it's not fair :cry: you're so brave and strong girlies. Stay tough, we'll get our BFP's eventually :hugs: xx


----------



## hopesforababy

Aw, Sammy and Angel, I'm sorry that you ladies have had a rough day. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.

Deeni, I am excited that you have a blastie on board. Good luck with the TWW!

Hope the rest of you PUPO ladies are doing well!

I got the fertilization report today. Not feeling real positive about it. Out of the 12 eggs, 11 were mature. Of those 11, one didn't survive the ICSI, three didn't fertilize, so that leaves us with 7. They are thinking that I'll have a day 3 transfer on Saturday. But, if they all look really good on Saturday, then we'll go to a blast transfer on Monday. I was really hoping that with that many eggs I would for sure get to make it to blasto stage. Just a bit disappointed. I'm just so scared that the quality is going to be shit like they've been the last two cycles. It's so hard to stay positive about something when all I know is crap.


----------



## BabyChristie

It's officially over - tested this morning and it was BFN :cry: I don't know what to do with myself. It hurts so much. :cry::cry:


----------



## ANGEL223

Nothing i can say will make you feel any better but just know im thinking of you and hoping that next time is your time! Im so sorry Baby!

I havent tested yet but my spotting is now a flood and i didnt put the pessary in this morning so im out too! I had a wee cry yesterday and today im ready to move on and get myself in tip top shape for next and hopefully last time!!


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes im really willing your wee ones to make it to 5 days! 7 is still a really good number - my clinic advise about half will be viable! PMA missey!


----------



## Springflower

Ohh Baby, I'm so so sorry. It really is gutting. I'm thinking of you and wishin gfor the world that no one had to go through this.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

so sorry baby :( no words help, know how it feels to see that bfn and it's a killer. 

Hopes - I worry about egg quality too as my previous cycle was crap. Having just 1 immature egg is good though and fingers crossed you get to blasto. I want to get to that stage too this time but its in the hands of nature and there's nout we can do about it. 

Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Springflower

Angle - How are you feeling today? Testing day is tomorrow isn't it. I really hope the spotting is just that and doesn't develop in to anything more.:hugs:

Hopes - 7 is really good!! Please don't feel down about that, and you never know you may well get a couple of blasties out of that group. :hugs:

Sammy - I usually have the brown stuff before AF appears, so maybe it's the start of her coming?:hugs:

Sue - Ha! Yes I think exactly the same! As soon as you say you're going to do tests, I think I will too. Purely because we are sharing the same dates! Am going to hold off testing until Sunday or Monday. What tests are you using? I've got some first response ones but I don't know how good they'll be.

I'm still having on again off again AF type pains. No spotting yet, although I keep running to the loo to check. Glad I'm back at work on Monday, it'll take my mind of this.

Love to everyone, really is about time we got some good news on this thread.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## KMor

My journey is officially over, I didn't want to be the first to post a BFN just in case my news made your guys feel down or negative.

BabyChristie, Deeni & Sue 1411 - thanks for your messages. Surprisingly, I am ok, obviously very sad but my DH has taken this really badly :( but we're getting through it.

This was the last attempt at using my eggs, I think officially we have to now rule out my eggs. Our clinic gave us an appointment yesterday afternoon (free!!) to discuss next steps and this has definately helped me to get through the sad news and look to the future. 

This future is now with egg donation ... this is something we have already had to think about so I am excited about the possibility of still being able to be pregnant. My wait will be 4 to 5 months - which is excellent news!

I really will keep everything crossed for all of you, good luck and lots of fairy dust (mmmm cannot find any of the little symbols ...)

Lots of love, KMor xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ahh kmor, so sorry to hear your news. This thread has not been lucky so far! so unfair :(

I'm glad you have something to look forward to and hope the next 4 months goes quickly for you!!

xx


----------



## Springflower

Oh Kmor, I'm so sorry. I hate that this has to be so bloody hard:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

So sorry Kmor....

My AF has just arrived, bright red and for definite! I'm ok about it now... just looking forward to Cyprus in two weeks now and will discuss FET with another hospital on our return.

Good luck to everyone else left!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Kmor, I am so sorry! It is great that you were able to meet with your Dr. so quickly to discuss future steps. I am sure the next few months will fly by! 

Angel, did you get AF? I am so sorry!! 

hopes, good luck with your Saturday fertilization report! I was so worried to go to blast but it worked out and I am sure that whatever the Dr. recommends will be the best decision for your embies!

Hoping we have some BFPs soon on this thread.


----------



## Blue12

Just stopped in to check on everyone. I am so sorry that it hasn't worked Kmor, Baby, Angel, and Sammy. That is so devastating and words cannot express enough how sorry I am and how unfair this is for each of you. Take time for yourself and onward and upward when you are ready.

Tons of :hugs:

Goodluck to everyone else in the 2ww.


----------



## mercyme

Oh, Sammy, I'm so sorry! :hugs: :hugs: 
I can't say anything that will make it okay, but I am sorry that you're going through this & I hope you feel better soon. Thinking of you.

KMor, I wish you'd gotten better news -- but you sound so upbeat & hopeful. I'm glad you have a next step ahead of you. Good luck!


----------



## ANGEL223

Kmor, so sorry this time wasnt for you hun! Im glad you have a plan already worked out and wish you every success!

You gals left in the race have to fly the flag for the rest of us - positives on here from now on please!


----------



## BizyBee

:cry: OMG I am sobbing for you ladies. I am so sorry Sammy, Angel, Baby, and Kmor. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Whew, I'm going to have to dig deep to find some extra PMA. I have my appointment in a little while and I'm praying everything looks good. xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

has there been no bfp's yet? :(


----------



## ANGEL223

mummyiwanabe said:


> has there been no bfp's yet? :(

nope -nada!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:nope:


----------



## mercyme

Angel & Baby, I'm sorry about your bfns, too. Geez, this whole process is so wrenching -- it just sucks. Sucks!


----------



## Sammy2009

Ladies... I wondered if you could help me with something. I have just posted a message in the LTTTC thread asking for your comments on how long you were prescribed progesterone for during IVF and also if you were monitored during the period when you were stimming. I am horrified at the negligence of my hospital and we will be moving but I would like to take with me a print of your comments to show them that they are the only hospital to take patients off Progesterone after 12 days after EC. Please can you take the time to help me out... i would really appreciate it. ((hugs))


----------



## looknomore

Hi Sammy. Though I am not from UK and have not had an IVF (yet!!) I am certain that progesterone support is NOT taken off in 12 days. The reason is obvious. IVF is a completely artificial way of assisted conception (IUI is only semi assisted) and thats why ur natural body functions are shut down by hormones with down regging etc. So naturally ur body is not going to produce enough progesterone on its own so early as its completely depending on drugs. A friend of mine who had a successful IVF is on progesterone support for the entire 1st trimester.

Also, I went thru ur posts while stalking this thread. U had a couple of positives on HPT. Seems to me that maybe u had a chemical in which case also ur clinic should have beta tested to document that.

I have not gone thru an IVF myself but I am pretty sure 12 days sounds very less. Even on an IUI progesterone support is given for min 14 days.

I know hoe infuriated u must be feeling. I am sorry it didnt work :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Angel - I just re-read through the posts. I didn't realise you were definatley out. I'm so sorry my love. I would have said something sooner for some reason I thought it was spotting. Hope you don't think I'm a horrible cow bag.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Hi ladies, today is the day after ET. I am having cramps and some slight spotting when I use the bathroom. I assume this is normal one day after transfer? I assume this be too early for implantation. I just had transfer about 28 hours ago. Ugh, this is going to be the longest week and a half of my life.

I just googled it and saw that implantation takes place 2-4 days after a 5 day transfer. So I will just chalk it up to the transfer yesterday morning. I am praying this is not the start of AF cramps. I sometimes have period cramps up to 5 days prior to getting my period so I am paranoid already.


----------



## Springflower

Hey Deeni

I didn't have any spotting after ET (I did after EC). I would say thats normal. My tummy felt very tender and I really felt crampy the 2/3 days after ET. So nothing to worry about I think!:hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni - my clinic said spotting was perfectly normal for 48 hours after ET so i should think you will be fine. Cramping is also fine at your stage so try and relax hun!! Easier said than done but we are relying on you now!!!

Sammy - i have to say my expereince is similar to yours. Progesterone from ET through to testing is all i had enough for. No idea if they would have continued to prescribe it after that??!! I was on short protocol this time and other than collecting meds from the nurse, i didnt have a single scan or Dr appointment until 1 week before EC and then only one more before the procedure. I am trying hard not to be angry because i want to blame someone but the reality is, it wouldnt have worked even it they had seem me every day!!

Spring - thanks hun - i think you prob missed it because i went back and edited a post rather than create anew one!

Girls - i just want to thank you all for sharing the journey with me - some hard times and some more light hearted moments but you guys never let me down, and i include our cheer leaders who, despite their own difficulties always had the time to post encouragement or advice. Cheers all!

I will be here following you all as you finish your own journeys and perhaps have the pleasure of sharing another journey with some of you.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

our clinic says that if you get a BFP they give you more pessaries to continue with which need to be collected from the clinic on the day you get your BFP to continue with them. Never got to that stage yet but lets hope we all do soon!! 

:hugs:


----------



## Deeni

ANGEL223 said:


> Girls - i just want to thank you all for sharing the journey with me - some hard times and some more light hearted moments but you guys never let me down, and i include our cheer leaders who, despite their own difficulties always had the time to post encouragement or advice. Cheers all!
> 
> I will be here following you all as you finish your own journeys and perhaps have the pleasure of sharing another journey with some of you.

Awww Angel :hugs: Thanks so much for starting this thread. I don't know what I would have done without it. I wish everyone on here lots of success and it is so hurtful to see the BFNs. I cannot wait to see your future BFP and it will happen! :hugs:


----------



## Springflower

My spotting's started. It really is a shitty Friday 13th:cry::cry: I know I'm out now.


----------



## sue1411

This is such a horrible day.

Angel, BabyC, Kmor & Sammy - I am so so sorry. Its just not fair. Don't really know what else to say other than I am thinking of you all and very sad for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

Hopes - Sounds like you had almost identical Eggs & fertilization to me! Seven is still a very good number Hon. Hoping your embies stay strong and that if you have ET tomorrow it goes well - but keeping fingers crossed you make it to Monday too :hugs:

Spring - :hugs:. I spotted this afternoon too. I also keep having AF cramps and have just noticed a large spot looming on my forehead. I fear that I'm out too. Didn't even bother testing this morning. Will not test now till Monday but to be honest I think AF will show up first.

Deeni - try not to worry. Spotting is normal after EC and ET because your cervix is so sensitive and sometimes gets bashed a bit by the procedures.

Bad timing unfortunately means I'm away all this weekend in Ipswich. It's my baby niece's christening party and I'm going to be a 'god' mother. I also have to do a set reading on how special babies are in front of the 50 guests :shock:. It will be tough but I guess us ladies on here truly appreciate what a gift a Baby would be so it seems a tad ironic. Will try not to be too bitter, but as Spring said, today is just a shitty day.

Love to everyone x


----------



## ANGEL223

:hugs: Spring & Sue - you both have a bit of time so dont give up - a bit of spotting is fine - implantation!!!!

Sue i wish you well - i dont think i would be woman enough for that gig!


----------



## BizyBee

:hug: Spring and Sue...

This is a very tough day. :(


Thankfully, I have some positive news:
Had a scan today and my EC is scheduled for Monday! OMG! 
Everything looks good, so I will take my last stims tonight. I have the trigger tomorrow at 10 pm and the retrieval on Monday morning. It's really happening! 
I can also take my last aspirin and steroid tonight. I'll start the aspirin back up in a few days.

Here's the low down of my ovaries: 
Left: (8 total) 5 follies at 15.5mm, 3 follies at 12mm
Right: (8 total) 3 follies at 18mm, 3 follies at 16mm, and 2 at 14mm
They expect that the smaller ones may catch up and I'll end up with a good number on Monday.


----------



## hopesforababy

Kmor, Angel, Sammy, and Baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Sue, you are a very strong woman for doing what you're going to do. I'm pretty sure I would not be able to do that. Or at least just be too damn stubborn to even try!

Spring, hopefully you aren't out yet? Maybe just late implantation bleeding?

Deeni, I hope your embie is snuggling in nice and tight!

Hope everyone is making it through this Friday the 13th..... it's almost over!


----------



## hopesforababy

Just wanted to pop in an share a bit of good news this morning. I got a call from the lab that my embies are doing great, and one of them even fertilized late. So I have 8 total, 5 eight cell (good rating) and 3 six cell (average rating). So we get to go to a 5 day transfer! I am thrilled! Just keep growing strong little embies!!

Hope everyone is doing well and that you all have a good weekend!


----------



## BizyBee

I said this on another thread, but fab news Hopes! :)

Today is trigger shot day for me! I feel slightly different today. My ovaries feel a little heavy. I guess that's because they are ready to pop! Other than that, still feel pretty good. Can't wait for Monday!


Thinking of you girls. xx


----------



## BizyBee

Quick question, 

Did you bring your husband's sample to the Dr. on the day of the egg collection or did he have to do it there? I asked the nurse yesterday if we could bring it and she said yes, as long as it's in a sterile cup. I forgot to mention that I live an hour from the clinic so I'm worried the sperm won't last as long as they'll need to.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

ahh spring I hope it's not that :( geez this sucks for everyone :cry:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes that is brilliant news - really cheered me up hearing that - well done hun!!

Bizy good luck with the trigger! DH produced his sample at the clinic - they had a room set aside and took him in while they were preparing me for EC.

Spring how are you today hun? What about the other pupo ladies? Hope you are all well.

Just to compound my misery, i got a BFN on my HPT this morning! As if i didnt already know and AF from hell just to kick me further!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks angel. Sorry about your rough morning!


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies

Hopes - Your embies sound great! and you managed to get to blasty stage thats eggcellent news :haha:. How many will you have put back on?:hugs:

Bizy - Congrts on the trigger! You're nearly there now:thumbup: My Oh's did the same as Angel's. I htink an hour is too long, you want the swimmers to be the best possible quality. Goodluck for Monday:hugs:

Deeni - Hope your little embroys are getting nicley settled in :hugs:

Angel - It's just crappy isn't it! My AF pains are a lot worse than normal too. I'm also desperate to stop the pessaries but the clinic won't let me until my testing day, which is Thursday. Did you say you were going to try again in November? Big hugs to you:hugs:

Sue - Wow lady you are brave! Hats off to you! My spotting has got worse as have my AF pains. I know I'm out, I won't bother testing until the test day and I'm only doing that because the clinic say you still have to test! How are you? Really hope yours has gone!:hugs:

Sorry I wasn't about yesterday, I needed a day to cry all my tears. Which I've done now and although I feel like crap still I'm trying to focus on the postives which was I completed the cycle which at one stage I didn't think I'd get to, Will be trying again asap looks like that will be mid October. We'll also meet with the clinic to dicuss what went wrong and a new protocal for next time. I'm sure I'll feel more positive after that!

Love to everyone:hugs::hugs:


----------



## BabyChristie

Sammy, Angel, Kmor, Spring - so sorry to hear your news. Big :hugs::hugs:

Bizy - good luck for EC on Monday, things are looking great so far :happydance:

Hopes - congrats on the amazing numbers. So glad that you are going to get to a 5 day transfer. Success rates seem so much higher with that so hope it all goes perfectly :hugs:

Deeni - hope everything is going well for you and that you are feeling ok. Wishing you lots of luck for test day.

Sue - any more news? Really hope the spotting wasn't AF - we need some good news here and I hope you are the one to bring it to us. xx

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone on here for being so supportive to me on what was a quite difficult journey. I honestly don't know how I would have survived without having you guys to share this with. I'm just sorry that there haven't been any success stories from us to date, but I'm sure the remaining lovelies are going to make up the numbers for us!!

I'm hoping to go again in October, I have a meeting with my clinic in 10 days so I'll know more then. I've updated my journal, but just wanted to say a massive thank you to you all on here. You've been my lifeline. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sammy2009

Has anyone heard anything from Starbright? She must be past her OTD by now??? Fingers crossed one of us made it to BFP!

It's strange really because the odds of IVF working are only 25%, that's one in four chance. With three threads I have been on now, one person in 4 got their BFP. There is only Starbrights results to go now out of our batch of PUPO's so maybe she is preggars??!!!!


----------



## BizyBee

I hope so Sammy. We could really use some good news!

Trigger is done. Roll on Monday morning... Starting to get excited.


----------



## sue1411

Hi Everyone

Just popping on here quickly to wish Hopes congratulations on getting to blasto and good luck for ET tomorrow. Also good luck to Bizy for EC. Looking forward to hearing how you both got on tomorrow :happydance:

Well AF reared its ugly head about halfway through the christening on Saturday which was truly marvellous :growlmad:. Both DH and I have had a good cry and are feeling a bit better about it today. I don't understand why I need to keep taking the suppositories though? - I was wondering about saving the box for next time around. 

Big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone who's feeling sad today and thank you all for your fantastic support. This is the first thread I've regularly joined and you have all been brilliant xxx

PS you remaining ladies now have excellent statistical chances of success! Come on Deeni, Star, Bizy & Hopes :happydance:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Sue - I too am supposed to take the suppositories until Thursday, just in case I am pregnant. This just makes me angry because I know I'm not and I feel like I'm just wasting money. Because I promised my mum though I will continue to take them until them. I can't believe AF showed up at the Christening, what a bag of shite! Am reallt sorry it didn't work out for you. It's so hard isn't it, I didn't realise how much I could cry. Keep strong Sue.:hugs:

Bizy goodluck for EC:hugs: and Hopes goodluck for ET:hugs: It's gonna be a busy day tomorrow!!

For all you ladies left, my OH said the same thing. Stats wise you're looking good!:hugs:

Love to everyone:hugs: I'm going to miss this thread when it winds down...


----------



## BizyBee

Baby, FX your appt goes well and you can start in Oct. 

Thanks Sue. Sorry about the witch. :hugs:

Hi spring! Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## ANGEL223

Bizy & Hopes, will be thinking about you gals all day tomorrow -we all have our hopes pinned on you and the few others remaining in the game! Do your best for us all! Remember to update us when you can.

Spring & Sue im just gutted for you guys - its devastating to come so close and loose it all! Im so sorry! Have you plans for the next step? Stay stong!

Baby you are really lucky to have an appointment so soon! Hope you get answers to your questions and are able to move forward quickly! Ironically my clinic automatically make an appointment for when you would normally be attending for 8 week scan!

Star if youre still about, hope you got good news babe!

Deeni, how you doing hun?

I agree with Spring, im really going to miss everyone but hopefully we all get our BFPs soon!


----------



## Deeni

Hey guys. I am sad to see there have not been any BFPs yet. 

hopes and Bizy, good luck tomorrow to you both. Can't wait to hear how things go!

I am only 3 days into my "2ww" and I am already driving myself crazy. I don't have any symptoms or anything but I had a follow up dr appointment yesterday and my lining and levels look good so I guess I am still in the game. I had some issues with spotting the first few days but it turns out it was my estrogen suppositories...whoops. They are a super light pink color and they make it look like I have pink tinged CM. I feel better now but wonder why they gave me PINK suppositories?! Seems so cruel! Well, only 5 1/2 days until my official test day. I think I might break down and test the day before. Not sure yet though.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there. :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh. That's good to know Deeni. I also have pink estrace pills. 

Can't wait til you can test!


----------



## Starbright

Oh ladies I am so sorry to hear what has been happening over the past few days. I wish I could say something to help. I've been thinking of you all loads and I'm really shocked by all this. Sending you loads of love

Update on me - started spotting on Thurs evening - the day before my OTD. Convinced myself that I was out. But, when I woke up on Friday it had stopped. So I did my pg test to be sure. And there was the faintest of faint lines. I thought I was imagining it. Got DH to look and he wasn't convinced there was even a line there! So we went to the clinic to keep our appointment and they did a pg test there as well. It came back the same. A reallly very faint positive. The nurse has said that there is _some_ pg hormone present so one of the embies might be implanting. But, because of the spotting and the fact that the line is sooo faint, we have to test again in a week unless AF shows up first.
So I'm not celebrating yet. Going to see how this week goes and see if AF shows up or not. But, they have booked me in for a scan in 3 weeks.
It's really weird. I want to be able to celebrate and let myself feel happy. But it's so tentative at the moment that I don't want to get ahead of myself. I feel in limbo!

I hope that the rest of you who are now in 2ww or who are coming up to ET are doing well. I think we need some more good news in here.
xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I hope that line keeps getting stronger starbright!! x


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww Star thats great! I will tentativly celebrate for you in the meantime! Hope the wee one fights on for you hun!


----------



## mercyme

Sending sticky bean vibes your way, Starbright ~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## BizyBee

Starbright, I will celebrate for you in the meantime. I am praying for implantation and you get fab news next week. :hugs:

*Sorry if you've already seent his elsewhere!

Hey girls! I'm back. They were able to get 7 eggs, which is less than I hoped, but I'm ok with it now. I'm grateful to have enough to continue this process. Some follicles did not contain eggs (thanks PCOS) and others had not been able to catch up. Thankfully, they are doing ICSI, so I have a good chance of fertilization. ICSI is standard procedure in their office, but we could've opted out. If I had a bunch more eggs, I probably would have done traditional IVF. 

They'll call tomorrow with the fertilization report and let me know when the estimated ET will be. Still praying I can have 2 blasts to transfer. I'm not concerned about extras to freeze at this point. It'd be great, but I can't be greedy!


----------



## ANGEL223

Well done Bizy - hoping for a good fertilisation report tomorrow and that you make it to blast! Rest up all ready for transfer!


----------



## Starbright

Hope you get good news tomorrow Bizy x


----------



## sue1411

Star - Yeay!!!! Looking forward to celebrating properly next week :happydance::happydance:

Bizy - Congratulations on your 7 eggs. Hope they turn into 7 strong little embies tomorrow

Spring & Angel - I will also miss coming on here too when we're all done. It'll be weird not seeing everyone's posts

Deeni - That's mad you got pink suppositories but I bet you're so relieved too. Hope everything stays good for you.

Hopes - Hope everything went well for you today

BabyChristie & everyone else :hugs:

My clinic won't do a follow up appointment until at least the end of November / early December as they're too busy at the moment. I think that when we finally get to see them we can practically start again straight away but after I give them the official result on thursday I then have to wait for them to write to me with an appointment. Praying its before the year end. Just want to get going again asap.


----------



## Deeni

Starbright, that is great news. I am hoping that your line gets darker and darker! :happydance:

Bizy, 7 eggs is great. Good luck with the fertilization report. Can't wait to hear about all the great embies developing.

Sue, any chance of getting in any earlier? Can you go on a waiting list or something? If not, the fall always flies by so you will be starting again before you know it!

Nothing new to report on my end. I had some mild cramping today and have been feeling yucky but nothing really specific. They moved my test date from Saturday to Monday because apparently they don't do pregnancy tests on Saturday. So my mind is made up and I will be POAS because there is no way on this earth I can wait until MONDAY! :haha:


----------



## hopesforababy

Oh Star! I've got my fingers crossed for you!!

Sue, I am so sorry to hear that AF showed up at the christening. It seems the witch has a way with timing, huh?

Angel, Baby, Sammy, Spring, it sounds like you ladies are feeling a little better. I'm glad to hear that ya'll (that's the Texas in me!) are looking forward to the future.

Deeni, hope that your little ones are snuggling in! Fingers crossed for you!

As for me, I am now PUPO! With three!! I was surprised to hear that all 8 from Saturday made it to today! The best one was a good quality blast, the next one was an early blast, and the doctor decided at the last minute to transfer a third, but it was only a morela. The other five are also behind, but we'll get a call tomorrow to see if they have caught up enough to be frozen. The doctor didn't have a lot of confidence in the morela that we transferred, but we're giving it a chance. Oh please little embies, find my lining and attach!!


----------



## Deeni

Yay, hopes!!! :happydance: Congrats on being PUPO!! Come on embies!! And chances sound excellent for frozen blasts...sooo great.


----------



## BizyBee

Yay hopes! Congrats on being PUPO!

Deeni, I would do the same. There's no way I could wait longer that I have too. 

Sue, hope you can get an appt soon! 

Hope all is well with everyone. Thinking of you all.


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni - sit tight! Hope thats the wee one get nice and comfy inside mum! Cant believe they dont test on Sat - thats ridiculous!!

Hopes - wow 3 that would sure be a shock to the system!!!! Congratulations on being PUPO & Good luck - hope they are making themselves cosy!

Sue - I really hope you get something sorted sooner with your clinic. I begged my clinic for an earlier appointment so an seeing them next Mon for my follow up but im probably also looking at end of this year/next year for another cycle which is so frustrating!

Bizy looking forward to your news!

Hope everyone else is keeping well!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I think being made to wait 2 ish months for a follow up appointment isn't on really. you will have questions and in order to move forward you need something to move onto. Regardless of when you can start your clinic should offer you an earlier appointment as you may want to change clinics which also takes time to find a new one so it's your right to have your follow up sooner than that!! that's assuming your private. If you're happy waiting till then then that's cool but if not I would push like Angel did for an earlier appointment :)


----------



## sue1411

First of all Woo Hoo to Hopes! - 3 blastocysts getting comfy in there. Brilliant news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Deeni - hope the cramping is a good implantation sign. Get peeing on those sticks soon!

Bizy - any fertilization news yet?

Thanks for all your support. I'm an NHS patient so unlikely to get bumped up the list. I know it sounds mad but not too worried about the follow up bit as its just one of those things - I doubt they could say anything much. I do trust my clinic as they got my BFP for me last time. I just want to start again as soon as possible. Angel - we may well be IVF buddies again then!

Love to everyone x


----------



## BizyBee

We have six healthy fertilized embryos! We have a tentative transfer on Saturday morning because they think they'll make it to blasties. I will talk to them on Thursday to see how they are doing. OMG! I am so excited. :happydance:

This is such a surreal feeling. Can't wait to be pupo!


----------



## ANGEL223

Yeah Bizy - 6 embies is brilliant and 5 day would be awesome - hoping they all grow big and strong! Well done hun!


----------



## hopesforababy

I hope everyone is having a great day! I have been so freaking tired lately!

We got a call from the lab this morning that all 5 of the embies stopped developing, so we don't have anything to freeze. I'm a little disappointed, but I'm just going to focus on the three waiting to snuggle in!

So I'm already going crazy in the wait and symptom spotting. This evening I started having this dull pain/sensation in the very lowest part of my stomach on the left side. It's not really my stomach because any farther down and it would be my crotch, so very low. Could this possibly be implantation? I'm sorry for being psycho about this!!


----------



## BizyBee

No need to apologize. It's hard not to symptom spot. It sounds like implantation to me!


----------



## Deeni

Hi hopes, let's hope it is implantation cramps! When do you plan on testing? I don't know how I am going to make it until the end of the week. :wacko: 

Bizy, congrats on your 6 embies and can't wait for them to make it to blast!

Well, I bought 4 pregnancy tests today. I had to go to the store anyway and I couldn't resist! DH wants to wait until Saturday (14dpo) but I want to do it on Thursday (12dpo). I still have light cramping and it is so confusing. I just don't want it to be AF. I am so nervous for a BFN. I already love my embie and want it to be our future baby so bad. What if it isn't it? I will be devastated. :nope:


----------



## BizyBee

Deeni, cramping is good! FX for a bfp in a few days time.


----------



## ANGEL223

You Pupo girls are showing some really good symptoms right now - keeping everything crossed for you!

Hopes do you have a confirmed test date yet and i will add it to the list? Any plans to test early? Sorry the remaining wee guys didnt make it to freezing but looks like you wont be needing any spares this time!

Bizy hope the embies are growing strong!


----------



## sue1411

Hopes - Your symptoms are sounding really promising! Sorry about the others but as Angel said - you aren't going to need them.

Deeni - Cramping is a very good sign. I would definitely use up those tests as you've got nothing to lose - if they are negative then you can tell yourself its because you tested too early and if its positive then you get your BFP as soon as possible :winkwink:

Angel - How are you feeling Hon?

Bizy - yeay for getting all those embies and congratulations for getting to try for a Blast. You last three are looking so positive. its about time we got some good news on here.

Where is everyone else? Star - are you still unofficially testing? :dust:


----------



## Springflower

Hey Ladies :flower:

Sorry I haven't really been about these last couple of days, coming back to work has been crazy busy!

So I think I've caught up with everyone...

Deeni - Hang in there your nearly there! Cramping sounds good. Can't wait to see what the score is on Saturday! :hugs:

Star - I really really hope your line has got darker. I think having a faint line is worst than none at all, you must be on tenterhooks! :hugs:

Bizy - Great news you are going for blasties. How many will you have put back in?:hugs:

Hopes - Sorry your little ones didnt make it through freezing, but you've got 3 lovely eggies snuggled inside making themselves at home.:hugs:

Sue - Hello my lovely! I think two months on the NHS isn't bad, it's good you get another hsot. Where I am you only get one and it's a 3 yr wait, hence opting for private! Hope you're doing ok, I found the weekend really tough but am better now I'm at work:hugs:

Angel - Hello! How are you doing? Have you made any further plans for next time yet?:hugs:

Well no news from me, I'm still spotting but expecting the dependable AF to show up anytime now. The cramps are here so I've got my Anadin ready! I can't get into our clinic until the 2nd week of September to have our review meeting, wish I was sooner I'd feel better if there was a definate plan of action! Anyone else who's trying again scared? I'm so scraed the next attempt won't work and thought of that terrifies me. Sorry all I've got a bit negative!!

Love to everyone :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Spring - im really scared about next time too. I hate the whole process and it doesnt get any easier with practice! I am not getting any younger and the thought that this will be my 3rd time (out of 5 which i have set for myself) and eventually i may have to face the fact that i will never have a baby terrifies me. Its so hard to stay positive isnt it!? 

Spring are you sure there is no hope left for you? Are you still doing the pessaries?

Sue it would be lovely to have a familiar face next time around - not that i wish it on you but you know what i mean!


----------



## sue1411

Spring - OTD is tomorrow isn't it. Maybe you're not out yet :winkwink:. We're hoping to be NHS funded this time round again as we are extremely lucky and get 3 free gos where we currently live and this next time will be the 3rd attempt. However we are moving house next month to an area which doesn't fund any cycles so if they discover this then we'll probably have to go private.

It is so hard doing repeated go's but at least we're all doing something practical. Even if it never works at least we know we've done all we can. I also got into a real panic last week about never having a live baby or being pregnant again but have decided to do the ostrich thing and pretend its not going to happen. I'm 35 next month, which seems to be a big deal in IVF world, and DH is 42 (no offense to people on here who have passed this minor milestone). I was wondering about whether I should get my name down on the adoption process now as I've heard it takes about 3 years. However DH says that would be giving in so we're going to try and stay positive and just wait our turn for a BFP that works out. Unfortunately for us getting pregnant in the first place is just half the battle.

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Springflower

Ladies I'm definately out. Did a test for OH this morning as he didnt believe me and it was a big fat "NOT PREGNANT" think that was harder than no line.:cry:

This is going to sound wrong, but its a comfort to know others are scared too. I'm worried to have the conversation with OH about how long to continue trying for. I don't want to give up. I'm only on cycle one, but the low was so hard I'm so scared about the next one. I feel like the upset can only get worse with each unsuccessful go.

Sue I can't bare to think how hard it must be for you to want something so badly and then to have that taken away it just too cruel. I think you are very brave.:hugs: I would keep quiet about the move and hope the next attempt comes quickly.

Ladies we have to believe we'll get there, and I wish with everything that I have that we do - sooner rather than later!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Spring - I'm stll not convinced you are out. Digital tests are much less sensitive thatn others. Get your self a first response and tect with that.


----------



## Chesca

Hi ladies! 

I'm so sorry i've not been on here much, i've been keeping up with you guys but just not saying much. 

For those of you that are still cycling - I've got everything crossed for you and praying for implantation!! 

For everyone else - I'm so sorry that it hasn't happened for you this time, like spring said, I also have to believe that one day my dream of a family will come true coz I can't imagaine my life without children. I know it's just so hard to keep going but it's all we've got. I really hope that we all get our BFPs in 2010.... I keep saying it but PMA!! 

Love and hugs to you all!! 

xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

:hi: Hi girls! It was busy in here today!

Spring, I am also scared to death that I might never have a baby but I try to ignore that and think positively. It's going to be devastating if this doesn't work though.
We're hoping to put back 2 blasties so we'll see!


----------



## Deeni

Hi Ladies, I broke down and tested today (sue, your post really cheered me on...haha). And I got two lines. Almost right away. And they are pretty dark. I don't want to get my hopes up just in case this is leftover from the hcg shot but that was about 2 weeks ago. Please let this be it!!! I posted a pic in my journal of the HPTs. My camera is horrible but the lines are still visible. I think I am in shock and disbelief right now! I am so afraid this is from the trigger. We'll see if the line gets darker tomorrow!


----------



## hopesforababy

Yeah Deeni!!! Way to go! I would say it is not the trigger if you took it almost two weeks ago. Exactly what day on you on now? I was a real psycho yesterday morning and POAS thinking that I would get a positive from the hcg because I wanted to see what a positive pregnancy test looked like. But, it was negative, so it's definitely out of my system. And yesterday was one week and one day from my trigger. So I'm sure the trigger is out of your system! Way to go!!


----------



## mercyme

OMG!!! I'm sure it's a real pg! How absolutely thrilling! :happydance:


----------



## Deeni

I hope so guys! I am 6dp5dt (so I guess 11dpo). I triggered with a half dose (5,000 units) 13 days ago. I really doubt it is still in my system but who knows. I can't stop staring at my sticks. I am carrying them around the house. LOL

Hopes, I hope you are next hun!! I want us both to have our BFPs. I'm praying for all us PUPO ladies.


----------



## hopesforababy

I'm so excited for you Deeni! When do you have a blood test?? I'm only 2dp5dt and want to test already! You have given me hope!!
And I forget.....did you have any implantation symptoms?


----------



## Deeni

hopes, my only symptoms have been low level cramping the last few days (4-5dp5dt) and I have been extremely tired but not able to sleep at night. I also have sore bbs. But I really put all this up to the progesterone shots. Oh, and don't forget I only put one back so you have three snuggling in there. One of those embies has to be a fighter!

My blood test is Monday but if my line is darker tomorrow I am going to try to get in on Friday. But they might make me wait :( I'm so happy but feel like I am setting myself up for failure. This might not be real :(


----------



## Leilani

Yay Deeni - that is exciting, I just inputted your data into a half life calculator, and you have like no hcg left in your system (the half dose you took would only clear your system 33 hours earlier than if you took 10 000 - due to the nature of half lives).

This is so exciting :dance:


----------



## sue1411

Deeni :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:. Yeay! That is brilliant news :dust:


----------



## ANGEL223

Yeah Deeni - our first! 

Wonderful news - how nice for this thread to close with a hat trick of pregnants after all the heart ache!

Bizy & Hopes just you guys left!


----------



## Deeni

Leilani, thanks for doing that. I am 14 days past the trigger today. How horrible would it be if this is the trigger. I am going to call the dr's office and see what they think. I wonder if they will have me come in early for the beta.


----------



## BizyBee

OMG! Fantastic news Deeni. :yipee:

Good luck with your betas!


----------



## BabyChristie

Sorry girls I've not been around much - I've done a bit of stalking though even though I've been quiet!

First, congrats Deeni! That's fantastic news! I really hope you get an early beta and get everything confirmed so that you can start to properly celebrate.:happydance:

Star - any news???? Really hoping that you still have that line. :hugs:

Hopes and Bizy - keeping everything crossed for you to be our next success stories! Hope you are both doing ok - the 2ww is a real stressful time so I hope you are bearing up. xx

And to all the other girlies, I hope you are all bearing up after this one and concentrating on where we go from here. I know I've already come across many of you on other threads and journals so it will be great to keep in touch. We'll get there and we have each other to lean on until we do. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Springflower

Deeni - Woo hooo!!!!!!!!!! Brilliant news!!! :happydance::happydance: Can't believe it's our first one!!! Thanks goodness!!

Hopes and Bizy - Fingers crossed you ladies get yours as well!!:hugs:

Ohh the lovely AF got me this morning, so am offically - at last!

Love to everyone:hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Ooh, it's almost time! I am getting anxious. I'll been pretty bloated and crampy this week. It's better today though (after drinking a ton of gatorade). I am still uncomfortable, but it isn't unbearable. I hope everything is fine for Saturday.

Baby, glad you stopped in. You will get there. I'll certainly be cheering you on!

Spring, sorry about AF. :hugs:


----------



## Deeni

Hi Bizy, I got really bloated before transfer too but not enough to stop the transfer. The gatorade and water will definitely help! Can't wait to hear that you are PUPO!

Hi BabyC, good to hear from you! :hugs: 

Hopes, how are you feeling? Any symptoms or anything?

:hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## hopesforababy

Sorry about AF Spring. :hugs:

Thank you all for the support you have and continue to give!

Bizy, you're almost PUPO!!

Deeni, how are you feeling today? Did you take another HPT?

I don't feel anything at all. My lower back was hurting a lot this morning, but it only lasted 10 minutes or so. Other than that, nothing. I'm so scared that I should be feeling something. This wait is so hard!!

Hope you all are doing well!


----------



## BizyBee

I second that hopes! You are all so supportive. Thanks!


----------



## Deeni

Springflower, I don't know how I missed it but I just reread your post and saw AF came on. I am so sorry! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Baby nice to see you back - i have and will continue to follow you on your journal if you dont mind!

Spring - sorry the witch has finally got the better of you! Its so frustrating when you know in your heart its over but have to just keep going with the pessaries etc!

Hopes i have read of women having so many symptoms (including lower back pain)and equally as many with none and still they get a BFP as i am confident you will - 2 ww sucks!!

Bizy good luck with the transfer tomorrow. Have you had any more progress updates on the wee ones?

Deeni any joy getting an earlier test?

Hope everyone else is keeping well and planning the way forward!


----------



## BizyBee

No progress updates, as the nurse can't give me info from the embryologist. All is well though since the Dr. hasn't called.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

good luck tomo bizy :happydance:


----------



## EpdTTC

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow Bizy! What time is your transfer?

Fingers crossed that everything goes perfectly. Keep us posted!

Erin


----------



## sue1411

Good luck with your transfer tomorrow Bizy.

Spring :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone else has a good weekend x

Barts told us that we have to wait 6 months for our next ICSI as they are really busy. I'm not really prepared to wait that long so have been looking up other london clinics to try and fit a privately funded go in between.


----------



## Deeni

Bizy, wanted to wish you tons of luck for tomorrow! I'll be thinking of you.

Sue, 6 months is a long time to wait. Good luck finding a clinic to schedule you asap!

I am feeling super sick this afternoon. Had to leave work early as my stomach is in knots. I really don't think it is morning sickness since it is such early days but I do think my hormone levels are roughing me up. Can't wait until Monday. No luck in moving the beta up. The nurse wasn't budging. It irked me a little especially because she didn't seem at all excited that I had a positive hpt. I guess it is no big deal to all of them. :nope:


----------



## BizyBee

I can't wait to be pupo. My appointment is at 8:30 am. We'll be up early since it's an hour away and I have acupuncture first.

Sue, sorry it will take so long. Hope you find a better option.

Deeni, sorry they wouldn't do the beta sooner. Although, we know it's going to be a big fat positive!!! :)

Epd, how are you doing?

Mummy, only 6 days to go!!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Good luck tomorrow Bizy! I'll be thinking about ya!

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well Deeni, but apparently all the pregnancy hormones just make you a mess. And it looks like they're already getting you!

I POAS this morning, but it was negative. I took a test that said it's accurate up to 6 days early, which would be today. I wish it would have been positive to help cure my nerves, but I haven't given up hope yet as I know it's still early. Nothing else to really report except that I had another 10 minute lower back pain again this afternoon. Hopefully it means something good!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## EpdTTC

I'm doing ok Bizy...still paranoid but ok...have my next scan on Monday and hopefully that will give me some peace of mind for a while!

Yay for PUPO tomorrow-you must be over the moon!


----------



## BizyBee

I am! It's surreal to think that I'll be pupo tomorrow!


----------



## BizyBee

I'm officially PUPO! :happydance:

We had 4 great blastocysts so we put 2 back and froze 2. I feel fine, but I'm going to relax and take it easy.
I had acupuncture before and after and it was fabulous. So relaxing! Also starting chinese herbs tonight for implantation.

Here are my babies... :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







blasts.jpg
File size: 55.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ANGEL223

Bizy - Yeah! Congrats on being pupo! The pics are amazing!
Im so pleased you got some frosties too! Hope the 2ww flies in for you.
Tell us more about the chinese medicine - im fascinated as implantation is the area i need to do some work on!


----------



## BizyBee

Sure. I got the herbs from the acupuncturist (who works closely with my fertility specialist). They are safe to use with the medications I am taking. They are called "Treasure of the East" Dietary Supplement, After Transfer. FA19-c, Fertility Specialty Formulas. Ingredients: white peony root, atractylodes rhizome, codonopsis root, licorice root, lycium fruit, astragalus root, loranthus stem, dioscorea rhizome, cuscuta seed, dipsacus root. I take 3 pills 3 times per day.


----------



## Leilani

Hopes - sorry you got a BFN - but it could still be too early, and now ou have then benefit of knowing that if you do get lines, you can trust them as you have no hcg left in your system. FX.

Yay Bizy - PUPO!! :dance:


----------



## Deeni

Bizy, congrats on being PUPO and getting some frozen embryos!! Hope your 2ww flies by. 

Hopes, I am so sorry about your BFN. At least it is still early days and I will keep my fingers crossed that your BFP is around the corner. :hugs:

My situation hasn't changed at all. I am still spotting brown all day but my tests are still showing two nice lines. I am trying not to worry as there is nothing I can do until my test on Monday. I also have a nagging pain on my right side. It makes me worry about the pregnancy being ectopic but again trying not to worry until I talk to the nurses on Monday. This has seriously been the longest week and a half of my life.


----------



## sue1411

Yeay Bizy on being PUPO. Love the embie photos and congratulations on getting 2 frozen too. Good luck with your TWW - hope it goes quickly for you.

Hopes - Try not to worry about the pg test. It may still be too early. You've still got a week until OTD haven't you?

Deeni - Lots of luck with your test tomorrow. If its any consolation, I had terrible throbbing pains on my left side the whole of the first trimester and it wasn't ectopic. The nurse told me that its quite common as all your follies are getting back to normal again.

:hugs: to everyone else


----------



## Deeni

sue1411 said:


> Deeni - Lots of luck with your test tomorrow. If its any consolation, I had terrible throbbing pains on my left side the whole of the first trimester and it wasn't ectopic. The nurse told me that its quite common as all your follies are getting back to normal again.

Thanks, sue. That makes me feel a lot better! :kiss:


----------



## hopesforababy

I'm super excited for your beta tomorrow Deeni! Best of luck!

Bizy, way to go on 4 blasties! I hope the two you have on board now snuggle in nicely!

As for me, I am an absolute mess. I tested again yesterday morning, BFN. I didn't test this morning, though. I had some soreness in my boobs at the end of last week, but that has gone away. And I am getting this lower back pain that is like AF pains more frequent now. This evening I had this super sharp pain in the front, on the lower left side. It lasted about 30 seconds. I had another one about an hour later. Beta is on Wednesday, and I just wish I could feel calm and positive, but I'm just too nervous.

Thank you for all the continued support ladies!!


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck tomorrow Deeni!

Hopes, still feeling positive for you. FX for your beta on Wed. Af symptoms mimic pregnancy ones so praying that's the case for you!


----------



## ANGEL223

Deeni - wishing you all the best for later. I cant wait to hear your news!

Star any further update from you - hope you got good news hun!

Hopes i have everything crossed for you! I wouldnt worry too much about the test and as Bizy says, the symptoms are so alike! Not long to go to wed try and stay positive xo

Bizy hope you are still doing ok?

Hope everyone else is keeping well xoxo


----------



## BizyBee

I am doing well Angel. Trying to relax and take it easy (easier said than done though, as I feel no different). I have HCG in my system from the trigger shot still (tested yesterday). I'm afraid I may not be able to POAS early since my body holds onto it for so long! We'll see. Blood work is on the 30th.

How are you?


----------



## Starbright

Hey all

Sorry I haven't been around. We've been in France for a week with no internet access!
Well, I re-tested on Friday as told and it turned positive within a matter of seconds!! I was really excited :) DH is very happy too.
But I saw a GP today (not my regular doctor) as I have had an upset stomach for a couple of days. And he has upset me quite a bit. He said that they want me to go back tomorrow for an urgent antenatal appt as a miscarriage is still "high on the cards" :( He also seems to think that miscarriages are more common with IVF patients - but he wasn't sure. So I have to go and see another different Dr tomorrow. Tbh he has scared the pants off me. I was supposed to be back at work tomorrow but he said to take a few days off sick and get lots of rest. Honestly the way he spoke to me you'd have thought I was going to miscarry right in his office! Ho hum. Will have to see what happens tomorrow I guess.
I hope the other Pupo ladies are doing ok and we get some bfps pretty soon
xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Star, you really have taken the punches for this one. You have really earned you BFP! I hope your illness passes quickly and you get to continue a healthy and happy pregnancy!

Had my review app today. My Dr is leaving so i will have someone new for my next cycle which will probably be Nov but they will have to see what way the dates fall as they close for 2 weeks in Dec.(Sorry if i kept a jounal i would put it there!!!)


----------



## BizyBee

Star, you've got a bfp, darling! Don't let him scare you. I have massive amounts of PMA for you. :hugs: xx

Angel, Hope you can get started sooner than later. Are you happy about having a new Dr.?


----------



## hopesforababy

I'm so sorry Star....I hope that you are feeling better and that you continue on with a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Deeni, any word about your beta??

Bizy, glad to hear you are still doing well!

Angel, sorry to hear that your dr is leaving, but hopefully your next one will bring some extra special to you!

I am still up in arms about everything. Took yet another test this morning and it was negative. Then spent every other minute I could find googling the odds of false negatives. I am now feeling no symptoms at all. Ugh, it's my own fault for driving myself crazy!


----------



## BizyBee

Awe hopes, I just posted on another thread to see how you were doing. When do you have your beta?


----------



## Deeni

hopes, I still have faith that you will get your bfp. Is your blood test on Wednesday? 

Bizy, my body also holds onto the shot forever. I was so worried about a false positive. What dose of hcg did you receive? Do you plan on testing out the shot?

Angel, maybe a new Dr. will bring a nice fresh perspective! Are you glad to have someone new?

Star, you still have your BFP!!! I'll be thinking of you and keeping my fingers crossed.

I got my beta test done today and I am officially pregnant. The nurse said my numbers look really strong and my hcg was on the higher side. If I had more than one embryo put back in I would be thinking twins. Maybe it is still identical twins though!! I am so excited and hope it sticks.


----------



## BizyBee

I will likely test in a few days to see if it's gone, but I doubt I'll feel confident with a line until I get my beta test. My trigger was 10,000 units.


----------



## Starbright

Congratulations Deeni!!
Good luck for your Beta test Bizy
xxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Congrats Deeni! Nice to have some good positive news!Take care of yourself and those twins???!!

I actually feel a little sad that my Dr is going - i had sort of gotten used to his broken english and intense stares but he sort of amused me. Ironically, all through my treatment he said very little but yesterday, we could not get him to stop talking and I learned quite a lot. Im positive about the new Dr - a woman and while i wasnt speaking to her, i overheard her chatting to some nurses and she seemed really pleasant! PMA!!


Star, Bizy & Hopes, really wishing like mad everything turns out ok for you guys!


----------



## sue1411

Deeni - congratulations :happydance:. Bet you can't wait for your scan now!

Star - Congratulations to you too! Try not to take your doctor too seriously. For some reason GPs seem to have a vendetta against IVF and seem to want to blame it for everything. I really hope your appt went well today. At least you'll be given lots of checks which can't be a bad thing :hugs:

Hopes - Don't give up now. Lots of luck for your beta tomorrow :hugs:

Bizy - hope you are feeling ok and not too stressed :hugs:

Angel - Glad your follow up went well. I'm being nosey but what did they tell you? Will they do anything different next time? Lots of luck with starting again with your new Dr. Roll on November!

DH & I have got an initial appt at the ARGC in London on Monday afternoon to see if we're going to manage to fit in one private cycle before going back to our original clinic when we get to the top of the waiting list around feb for our last free go. The new clinic seems to have excellent results (51.3% BFP for women 35-37 in 2009) so I'm hoping we can start there in October / November. Hate not doing anything right now.


----------



## hopesforababy

Way to go Deeni! Congratulations!!

Bizy, hope you are doing well and taking it easy!

Sue, hope things go well with your next appointment!

So, I have my beta tomorrow morning.........I am so stinking nervous! I had just a spot of red blood this evening when I wiped. I'm praying it was nothing. I've also had a lot of clear discharge (sorry TMI), so I hope it's not an impending AF. That bitch needs to stay away. God, please be listening and answer my prayers!


----------



## Deeni

Good luck with your beta tomorrow, hopes! I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck tomorrow hopes!

Thanks Sue. I am not stressed at all! Just excited for my fun weekend and test on Monday. Hope you are well. 

Angel, I hope you like your new Dr. also.

How did your appointment go star? Fx for you!

Deeni, when is your next beta?


----------



## Starbright

Good luck Hopes for your Beta
Angel hope it goes well with your new Dr
Good luck Sue for your appt

thanks all - the appt yesterday was much better. She really put my mind at rest - said not to worry about the stomach bug unless I get dehydrated. But it is still very early days. I have been given loads of information to read through and an appointment with the midwife. It's really overwhelming! 

thanks for all the support xxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes good luck today with the beta. Really hoping you get good news xox

Sue you're not being nosey at all but its not that interesting! Basically, i had the perfect cycle in their terms except for implantation and he could not explain why that didnt happen. I was always worried that i didnt have enough blood tests done but he explained that as far as my clinic is concerned that is a good thing - there is something wrong when you need more attention!
Dr said if he had to bet, he would have put money on it being my time. Great when it didnt bloody work but it gives me hope that there is nothing other than luck now to work on!! 
The only thing he mentioned of benefit to everyone else is that he emphasised the need for a break between cycles (3 mths in his opinion) and went so far as to say clinics were businesses and would take your money if you pushed hard enough to go sooner!

Hope your appointment goes well! Looks like really good success rates!

Bizy liking your attitude! 

Star thats great news! Try and relax and enjoy!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

our clinic said that too - wait 3 months. Which is what i have done :hugs: it goes quite quickly and now I'm just waiting for the flippin witch to arrive but typically she's already a day late!! Argh!!


----------



## Blue12

Hoping for you hopes!!!


----------



## BizyBee

FX Hopes!


----------



## hopesforababy

OK, ladies, so my results are in.................my beta was 24! So I am pregnant, but the dr is concerned that my numbers are low. What do you guys know about low hcg levels? Here's what I think, but I'm not a professional, so let me know if this would make sense. I think my low numbers are because of late implantation. I had those sharp pains on Sunday, then the spotting last night and this morning. Wouldn't it makes sense that if the little ones just implanted a few days ago, the numbers would still be low. I go back in two days to get a repeat. Oh please hcg, at least double!


----------



## BizyBee

I agree hopes. Def sounds like late implantation! Congrats. Fx for a big jump at your next beta.


----------



## Blue12

Praying for doubled numbers hopes!!!

:hugs:


----------



## looknomore

Hi- I have been stalking this thread. Hopesforababy- congratulations on ur positive test. I was in a very similar situation in July when I had an IUI and my 1st beta on 14dpo was 24. It went upto 44 when I tested after 1 day and jumped to 128 after another day. After that though it went upto 195 and it was diagnosed as a chemical pregnancy. I miscarried at 6 weeks. Low HCG numbers can mean two things- 1. late implantation, 2. Not a strong embryo which does not grow. Fx that ur next number goes up significantly. I think u might be looking at 2-3 beta tests over this week. All the best


----------



## ANGEL223

Aw Hopes congratulations!! Im hoping your number is low because its late implantation as you say and you finally have your BFP! Take it really easy and try not to stress yourself out! xoxo


----------



## sue1411

Hopes - congratulations Hon!:happydance::happydance:Really hoping its late implantation. It does kind of make sense from what you described :dust:

Bizy - looking forward to you making it 4 BFPs for this thread :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## BizyBee

Me too Sue! :)


----------



## BabyChristie

Just a quickie to say sorry I haven't been around much - have been MIA a bit but wanted to pop in to see how you all are.

Congrats Deenie, Star and Hopes - that's amazing news and I hope that your levels keep rising and rising.

Bizy - fingers crossed for Monday for you. 

xxx


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks baby Christie. Hope all is well. xx


----------



## Deeni

Hi Bizy, hope you are feeling well! Good luck for Monday.

Hopes, congrats on your BFP. I'm so hoping that your numbers take off! It sounds like late implantation!

Star, so glad you are feeling better about your BFP! 

Sorry I haven't been around much. I have been so worried about my BFP. I just don't trust it for some reason. But our beta numbers went up and we have the first ultrasound on Monday. Hopefully that will put my mind at ease a little!


----------



## hopesforababy

Thank you for all of your kind words. I'm super worried about our little one. I had some spotting this morning, but it's just a speck of brown now only when I wipe. I called the office again today and the nurse pretty much ruled out late implantation and said that there's really not such a thing. That doesn't make sense to me, because I read that other girls have dr's that tell them they did have late implantation. How can one dr say there is no such thing and another say there is?

Deeni, good luck for your sono on Monday! Is this one for the heartbeat?

Bizy, hope you're doing well!

I hope all of you other ladies are doing good, too. Thank you so much for all of your support!


----------



## looknomore

Hi Hopes- I know how worrying the situation can be when u get the BFP but its not a clear BFP. have been there. When I was pg with low HCG nos. my doc had said it might have been late fertilization (dunno if that translates to late implantation). I didnt have any spotting though till the m/c. But even with low HCG nos it works out for a lot of girls. If ur nos pick up then its all fine. U can check on TTC after MC forum. I am sure ur next beta will be much stronger. xx


----------



## Deeni

hopes, I had brown spotting on what would have been 13 and 14dpo. I also had a little pink spotting a few days ago. My nurse said that a little bit of bleeding is common in the first few weeks and that implantation is still taking place. I actually talked to two nurses who said that same thing. They said the color didn't matter as long as it was light and I didn't have bad cramping. I am keeping you in my thoughts, hopes.

My ultrasound on Monday is just to see the sac. I guess to make sure the baby is in the right place.


----------



## hopesforababy

Well, we found out that my numbers dropped and that I am going to lose the pregnancy. DH and I are devasted. This was IVF#3. The dr can't determine the reason why it hasn't worked. It could be the sperm (because of the cancer and radiation) or my eggs (even though my numbers are good, the eggs really rule the quality of embies). He said the next step would have to be donor. I'm thinking that if doesn't know which one of us has the good piece and which one of us has the bad piece (or if we both have the bad part!), then which donor would we go with. I'm leaning toward embryo donor. But I'm not sure that we would tell people. I know my idiot in-laws would make rude comments. They are assholes anyway and told us that IVF wouldn't work in the first place. I know I need to keep moving forward, but at the same time, I have to grieve the fact that we'll never have a biological child.........


----------



## Leilani

Oh Hopes, I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: to you and your DH.


----------



## Deeni

I'm so sorry hopes. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sue1411

:hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Hopes, I am really sorry to hear that xx


----------



## Blue12

So, so, so sorry hopes. This is more devastating than words can describe and it is so unfair. 

Sending you and your dh a million :hugs:


----------



## looknomore

Hopes- I am so sorry for ur loss. Its devastating. I am also still trying to come to terms with my miscarriage. If I am not mistaken then u went for ICSI- right? then that takes care of the sperm problem. Just wanted to ask you- have u had a laparoscopy? Cos a problem with the embie can be diagnosed with a Lap which is the ultimate test for female infertility. DH and I were under unexplained and then this chemical pregnancy happened and my doc insisted on a Lap. And sure enough I had endo and mild PCOS and PID which was fixed to a large extent during the Lap. Cos maybe if a problem can be diagnosed u still might not have to look at a donor- dunno? Sorry- Just wanna help.:hugs:


----------



## hopesforababy

Thank you all for you kind words. We are trying to get ourselves together and to move on, but we aren't sure what to. Are you ladies going to be doing another round of IVF?

Deeni, I hope you are doing well.

Good luck with your test tomorrow Bizy!


----------



## Springflower

Ohhh Hopes, I'm so so sorry. Sending lots of lots your way.:hugs::hugs: I saw you have a question about being a recipient of an egg donor. I don't know if I'm allowed to mention other forums on here but Fertlity Friends has a section on this (I think!). You might want to check it out.:hugs:

Deeni and Star - Hows it going? I can't imagine!! You guys must be really excited/really nervous!!:hugs:

Bizy - Good luck with your testing!!:hugs:

Sorry Ladies I've been MIA for a while, went back to work and was really busy and now have to say I'm struggling a bit with it all. It's just so scary isnt it! I'm sure I'll sort myself out soon, I have at least started to sleep! So I know I'm on the way now!

Hope everyone is doing ok:hugs: 

Hopes - you asked about trying again I'm going to try either September (If I'm allowed) or October.


----------



## sue1411

Lots of luck to Bizy and Deeni with their test / scan today. Hope they go well :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Hi girls, I just got back from my weekend away so haven't had a chance to read back. I will later. I'll get my beta results later today, but wanted to update with this morning's test! I'll post once I get the call. :wohoo:
 



Attached Files:







test 8-30.jpg
File size: 98 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Springflower

woweee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations Bizy!! :bunny: :bunny: :bunny:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Congrats bizy! such great news!!


----------



## BizyBee

:cloud9:
Beta was 145, progesterone was 272! :dance:


----------



## Deeni

CONGRATS BIZY!!! :wohoo:

hopes, how are you doing today? :hugs:

Spring, that is great news that you will be starting again so soon!! I hope you feel better. :hugs:

As for things with me, I had my first scan today and we saw the gestational sac right in the place where it should be. The Dr. seemed to indicate that our hcg numbers are on the high side. Today the number was over 4400. I can't help but wonder why they are so high and worry that this means something bad. Right now just trying to think positive and hoping for continued good news. The worry really never ends.

I am thinking about everyone from this thread and hope every one of us get our BFPs even if it takes a little longer than expected. :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey girls, also MIA for a few days - dh booked a surprise trip to help with the stress and it was just what we both needed - some serious chill out time!

Have been catching up on all your news. Geez such a mixed bag of emotions this roller coaster ride delivers!

Bizy im so delighted you got your bfp! Congrats to your and your dh! 

Deeni glad all was well with your scan. Relax and enjoy hun!

Hopes im so sorry! I wish there was something i could say to make everything better. Im not sure how your medical set up works but if you have a Dr sperate from the clinic, you could have a chat with them about further investigations? Thinking of you and your DH. Oh and screw the in laws!!!!!


----------



## hopesforababy

Congratulations Bizy and Deeni! Best of luck with healthy pregnancies!


----------



## BizyBee

Hopes, I am so sorry hun. xo

Angel, what a nice surprise. Glad you had a nice get away. 

Deeni, fab news your baby is in the right place!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Starbright

Congratulations Bizy!!! :)
Deeni, glad your scan went well :) I have mine on Friday
Angel, glad you had a nice trip. Hope it has helped
Hopes, how are you doing? Thinking of you
xxxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Star how are you doing? Illness all gone? Good luck for Fri

Hope everyone is keeping well xox


----------



## BizyBee

Good luck on Friday Star!


----------



## Starbright

Thank you!! 
Yes I feel much better thanks Angel. :) 
xxx


----------



## BabyChristie

Congratulations Bizy - wonderful news!

Star and Deeni - hope you are both feeling ok and things are progressing well.

Hopes - I'm devestated for you and sending you all the hugs in the world. xx

Love to everyone else. xx


----------



## sue1411

Bizy & Deeni - congratulations to you both. That's wonderful news :happydance:

:hugs: to everyone x


----------



## Starbright

Deeni and Bizy just wondering how you're both doing xxx


----------



## Starbright

Just wanted to say Hi
I had my 7 week scan today... it looks like there is just one baby. We saw the heartbeat :) :)
But we also saw a large ovarian cyst :( So I have to go back in a few weeks to check that it hasn't grown / twisted and to check that the baby is growing ok. I feel quite worried about this as I lost one ovary to a giant (4 litre) cyst and the other ovary has been operated on because of a cyst the size of an egg. I'm worried it could interfere with the pregnancy or that it could damage or destroy the remaining ovary if it grows too big.
I know there's nothing I can do and I'm trying my best not to worry too much - but I can't help it lol!
Hope the rest of you are ok xxxxxxx


----------



## ANGEL223

Aww star im so sorry - one obstacle afer another for you hun but you have a fighter on board and i hope it continues to do so!


----------



## Deeni

Hi Guys, I have been super busy lately so I havent been online much. We are buying a house and I am studying for a big certification test for work. Ugh!

Star, I am so sorry about the cyst and the extra worrying it is causing. But great news about seeing the babys heartbeat! I cant believe you are already 7 weeks along!
Bizy, congrats again and hope you are feeling well!
I hope all of you other ladies are doing well.

I have nothing new to report. I go for my next scan on Tuesday and will be 6 weeks and 2 days pregnant. I am really hoping we actually see something this time. Last time was just a tiny gestational sac. I definitely still feel pregnant. I am starting to have a bad gag reflex and food aversions. I have mood swings and my bbs are incredibly sore. I am not complaining at all though. I say bring it on!
I cant shake this feeling that I have identical twins in there. My numbers are high and I could swear I see the start of two yolk sacs in my last ultrasound pic. But the Dr. said they were too small to comment on. I am so anxious about this and just need to know for sure so I can start planning!


----------



## Starbright

Deeni well done for staying positive despite the gag reflex! I've started having proper morning sickness now. Up until yesterday it was just nausea but yesterday I started acutally being sick (yuck!!). Oh well at least it's a good sign. Good luck for your next scan. Let us know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## BizyBee

Stopping in to say hi. Not sure if I filled you in but I have a scan on Wed. My hcg was rising very slowly so they are concerned about ectopic. It started out so well at 145. It went to 165 two days later, then 171 the next day. My progesterone was still really high so Dr. doesn't know what's going on. I am so sad. :cry:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

:( Bizybee I hope weds goes ok. i pray you get some good news :hugs:


----------



## Starbright

Good luck for wednesday. Xx


----------



## Deeni

Good luck Bizy. My scan is Tuesday and it is taking so long to get here. It is like torture, isn't it? I hope everything is ok for you and you get good news.


----------



## sue1411

Bizy - I really hope you get good news today :hugs:

Deeni - Can't wait to find out how many you've got in there:winkwink:

Hope all you pregnant ladies are feeling ok and that the morning sickness isn't too bad.

Angel - How are you doing Hon? :hugs:


----------



## ANGEL223

Hey Sue - doing fine thanks - first proper AF has arrived so thats a step in the right direction!

What you at?

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## BizyBee

Good news girls! I went in for my scan (5w2d) and was able to see a little sac in my uterus (unexpected as it's early). My beta went from 171 on Thursday to 1290 today! :happydance: That is a very good sign that things are ok. No more worries of ectopic (at least at this point). I am thrilled, but still cautious. :cloud9:


----------



## hopesforababy

Bizy, Star, and Deeni, hope you ladies are all doing well. It's good to know that there are happy endings in all this craziness.

Angel, Sue, I hope you are doing well too. Hopefully things will continue going in the right direction for you both.

DH and I have been having a very hard time lately. We went out of town for the holiday weekend and are now staying with my parents for the week in a town close to ours. DH has been having bad anxiety attacks and is taking things really hard. He says that we've gotten so much bad news at our house that he doesn't want to be there. It's so hard to see him like this. We had an appt. with a fertility urologist today after our dr said that he thinks our problem is the sperm. The urologist agreed and took some blood that we won't get the results for until next month. What a wait! He said that he's probably eligible for a surgery to fix something that I can't remember. But it would take almost a year for it all to get fixed and better and for us to be able to do another IVF. And that's if it all went well and the procedure didn't make DH lose his only remaining testicle. We are just lost. We are thinking of using donor so that we can get our family started, do the surgery, and if it works, try for a bio baby in a few years. We are just so scared of waiting a year to find out that we can't do anything anyways. Does that sound stupid?

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## BizyBee

Thinking of you girls. xx

Hopes, sending massive hugs... :hugs:


----------



## sue1411

Bizy - That's great news!

Hopes - :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I'm really sorry for not remembering but did you do ICSI last time? There's also a procedure they can do where they can surgically extract the sperm. There's still a chance. We went for our consultation at a new clinic 2 weeks ago and they thing DH's low quality sperm is also causing us to have problems getting enough embies to survive to transfer stage. We have been doing ICSI to partially get round this but they are now looking at testing his immunes and maybe even giving him a blood transfusion the day before EC :shock:. This having a baby business is all so hard. I'm so pleased for all the BFP girls though because you really deserve this. Hopes whatever you do just make sure you & DH look after each other because its so easy for this to destroy the good things you have and let it take over your life. Sorry if I'm sounding a bit mad :blush: I'm with DH on the house thing and we're actually moving at the end of this month. We need a change of scenery to refocus on starting again. I'm glad you've had a bit of a holiday and really hope things start looking brighter for you both soon xx

Angel - Congrats on AF starting. When do you think you might start again?


----------



## ANGEL223

Hopes, my heart breaks for you hun! Im so sorry that you and your dh have to go through all this. I totally get where he comes from about not wanting to be in the house - im really supersticious too. I really hope you can find something which allows you guys to have your much wanted and deserved baby! XOX I echo what Sue says - try not to let it take over your lives and ruin the good stuff you already have!

Sue im hopefully ready to go again with Nov AF but only if it comes early in the month which i think it will! When do you hope to try again? Learn anything from your review?

Pregnant ladies, i have been looking at your journals and i know you are all doing well and may this continue! Im really looking forward to hearing your birth news in the coming months!


----------



## BizyBee

Thanks Sue, how are you?

Angel, hope AF arrives early in Nov. and everything works out for another cycle.


----------

